# Hilly's road to competing



## hilly

Alright lads well i have decided its definatly time for me to start a journal as i spend most of my time reading other peoples and picking up tips etc i think its time for me to get one started and track my progress.

My goal is to compete either late next year or early 2010.

I have been training for about 3 years of which the first 1.5 was a waste of time. Im 22 years old 5 ft 10 and i have just finished dieting from 14 stone 11 at around 20%+bf down to 13 stone 2 this morning with a bf of around 12% i think.

I have been running a a course while cutting for 14 weeks of test prop with tren for the last 6 weeks with some winstrol. dosages as below

test prop - 100mg mon-wed fri

tren acetate - 75mg mon-wed-fri

winstrol 40mg ed

T3

Clen

i have done 3 previouse cycles with the first 2 being pretty useless(alot of us have been here young and stupid) i have never gone over a gram a week. I do get bloods done after pct and will be doing so this time as well.

My training is based over 7 days hitting a bodypart once a week. I have just started training with a new lad who competes. he traines each bodypart once a week and uses a split as below:

chest/biceps

back/triceps

quads/calfs

shoulders/(either biceps or triceps or what ever bodypart feels lagging)

hams/calfs

not in this order. If for say we do heavy chest, biceps will be a light pump workout then next week it will be heavy biceps and pump chest. the idea being working both fast and slow twitch muscle fibers. this is something new to me so i will be giving it a go and see how it works.

My legs need to be brought up seriously but i feel my body as a whole needs some seriouse muscle adding to it.

My diet has been very clean and i intend to keep it this way as i bulk. I want to stay as lean as possible. I intend to do am cardio right thru at 30 minutes or so on the cross trainer 4 x per week. I am also going to be trying carb cycling during this bulk to see how this works.

the cycle at the moment i think is going to be 3 medium days, 2 high days and 2 low days with roughly the amounts below and will start monday.

Low day - 300g protein,200g carbs,100f = cals 2900

medium days - 300g protein, 350g carbs, 80g fat = 3320

High days - 300g protein, 400g carbs, 70f fat = 3430

carbs will come from oats(im addicted to making my own flapjacks) jacket potatoe and rice and noodles, wholemeal granary breads and pittas

Protein will be mainly chicken and turkey with some beef in there and pork.

Fats will be from fish oil and natty peanut butter mainly.

My dad owns a cafe so i get alot of my meat at wholesale prices. I tend to split my meals into 3 shakes and 3 solid meals but this varies depending on the day as if i can get more solid meals in i do.

I think with me having dieted for a while now i should grow at first with these amounts. I am cycling my carbs because i want to stay as lean as possible and i do tend to hold water easily so these numbers will be adjusted accordingly and obviously when i stop gaining they will be increased.

I intend to continue my course for another 5 weeks as a rebound i am debating about switching from tren to NPP for the rebound or continuing the treb but havnt decided yet so any input is welcome.

i am also debating about trying insulin. I no I am not at the stage were i need it and will grow fine without it but i feel i have done alot of research into it and i am willing to take the risks to get as much growth as possible over the next year.

My plan is to run 3-4 iu's pwo. my pwo shake will be 50g wms with 40g whey l glutamine and creatine. this is the same every workout. 45 mins later this will be followed by jacket potatoe or oats with either turkey or chicken.

I will be adding some pics i took yesterday depleted first thing in the am at half 6 after 2 no carb days weighing 13 stone.

All input be it positive or negative is welcome and any help is much appreciated

Hilly


----------



## bogue

iv jus been sat hear for 5 mins trying to figure out what your being gaged with on the bottom photo

haha

then see a flash comeing out of ur gob on the other so figured it out


----------



## hilly

haha yeh only way for me to take photos lol no1 else in the gym at half 6 and was the only chance for me to taske them while depleted so i could see were i am at.


----------



## hilly

sunday hamstring and calfs

hams

SLDL - 70kg x 12/12/10/9

good mornings - 20kg x 12/12/10

single stand ham curls - 7b x 12, 9b x 10, 10b x 10, 12b x 4

feet high leg press - 120kg x 12/10/8/8

calfs

leg press no weight superset with - x 10/50/40

standing calf raise - 12blocks x 12/12/10, 14b x 8

Good workout focused on getting full stretch on the hamstrings first.

Its nice to have some carbs in me for workouts. Not tracking cals exactly until either 2moro or next monday havnt decided yet. Im eating clean as outlined above just dont no wether to have a week were im not having to weight my food etc.

Had a refeed day yesterday and a bit of ****e food but its the only day i am going to have as far as im concerned im still dieting just bulking instead.

will weight myself next sat as normal.


----------



## Littleluke

Hey mate. Just thought I'd give a little input.

I think you have a good shape, nice slim waist and a good taper. Be good to see some better shots from the back, and some leg shots.

Focus on adding quality mass and remaining leanish so that dieting for a show won't be such hell! I can't comment much on your physique as the pictures aren't great so get someone to take some good ones!


----------



## cellaratt

Best of luck Hilly...


----------



## Team1

Hope it goes well for you mate. You have a tiny waist and a good taper


----------



## hilly

thnks lads

i no the pics are rubbish only ones i could get to signify the end of my diet so to speak. I will get some done with a digi cam this next week n put them up.

Luke thats for the input mate i totally intend to stay as lean as possible mate im keeping cardio in at 4 times a week for around 30 minutes.


----------



## hilly

started dbol today at 30mg. I have decided that since i have been running tren as of next week i will do 4 weeks with NPP and tes prop.

Diet has been good had a nandos yesterday. I have decided this week il will sit at around 3000 cals everyday no carb cycling and see how my weight is and how i look in the mirror at the end of this week then i can judge my numbers better for the next 4 weeks instead of guessing.

Still debaiting on trying slin for 4 weeks. I no i dont need it at this stage but then i think well ive got it so i may as well try it and just stick to 4 ius. Im guna spend this week thinkin bout it.


----------



## joeyh1485

Nice v shape mate and your waist looks tiny

Am looking to compete around that time as well except av got loads of eating to do if am going to be any were near ready :laugh:

All the best for your bulk mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

hey mate apart from the other plus points mentioned above you have good arms... you are in a similar position to myself from what i have read, though i have a little more bf than you i have a similar base shape (narrow waist)..... what class are you going to enter when you compete?

i know a lot of guys are going into the classics now as it is a good way to compete as an adult without being blown away by the first timers.


----------



## hilly

joeyh ive got alot of eating to do as well mate i want to hit atleast 14.5 stone before i look to diet for a show. My main goal is to put on as much size as possible while staying as close to the bf i am now.

Pompyman to be honest i havnt thought about class etc i was just going to do the first timers as i intend to spend atleast the next 8 months bulking. I want to compete either this time next year or i may even wait till the north east nabba in 2010 as its a 2 min drive away from me.

I dont intend to do a show until i feel i have enough mass to really contend and at the moment i feel i am no were near.

thnks alot for the input lads wether its good or bad it always helps.


----------



## hilly

No training today cal breakdown

cals - 3277

protein - 296

carbs - 242

fat - 112.6

fats are higher than intended as i had a piece of cheesecake from starbucks but i thought for this week it wont hurt lol.

I have decided i am running tren with the prop for the rest of this week then switching to NPP for 4 weeks. I am leaving the slin foduring the rebound and am now looking at possibly using it during pct to help keep gains etc.


----------



## joeyh1485

have you got a set diet mate or are you just taking each day as it comes?


----------



## Robbie

I'm impressed with the camera tricks! Looking good


----------



## hilly

joeyh not so much a set diet as a template i adjust

for instance i always have

meal 1 -2 egg,4egg white omellete for breakfast

meal 2 - a whey shake

meal 3- 250g turkey or chicken or beef with veg

meal 4 - whey shake or another omellete with oats this is pre workout

meal 5 - pwo shake - whey with wms

meal 6 - 250 turkey,chicken,beef with veg

meal 7 shake before i go to bed with natty peanut butter

then i just add in fats from natty peanut butter and/or carbs from oats/rice/ jacket potatoes and whole grain bread depending on the day.

for instance this week im having around 3000 cals everyday to see how my weight stands after deitng it is set at around 300g protein/250-300g carbs depending on training day or non and around 80g fat.

Then after this week i will start to carb cycle but i always stick with the template as above as it suits and makes my life easy. i use fitday to track things. so if im having a higher carb day ill just add oats or a couple pf flapjackets etc with the above meals. uf im having a lower day then ill drop the carbs and add in brazil nuts or natty peanut butter.

robbie thnks mate


----------



## joeyh1485

Looks good mate


----------



## hilly

trainign today heavy biceps and pump chest

were i put block its because the machine doesnt state the weight

Biceps

stand db curl - 10kg x 30, 22.5kg x 5 each arm/5/4

preacher machine - 7b x 10,8b x 8,9b x 6

bb - 75lb x 6,85lb x 6,98lb x 3

pump chest

inc machine superset with- 45 x 25/25/25

around the world machine- 5block x 25/25/25 this was done without a break

cable cross over - 30kg x 6, 35 x 6,40 x 6/6

also abs

as i said before this type of training is new to me and i am enjoying it. wether it will suite me or not i dont know as when we do heavy im not used to dooing such low reps etc but we shall see how it works.

diet for the day 3715 cals, 359p,319c,83f

slightly higher than i intended for this week if im hungry im not restricting myself so im going to pull the carbs back to around 250 for the next day or 2 depending on how i feel.


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals - 3208/310p/265c/87f

no cardio or training today just rest.

Last jab of tren today as of friday will be starting NPP so will be interesting to see how the next 4 weeks go.


----------



## hilly

30 mins am cardio.

diet today

cals 3200/300p/276c/78f

training 2night heavy triceps and pump back

triceps

Dips - bw x 25, bw+40kg x 12, bw+20kg x 10

skull crushers - 30kg x 12,40kg x 10/11

1 arm standing db raise - 15kg x 6/6/8

back

triple set of

seated machine rows - 3b x 20

tbar rows - 20kg x 20

wide pull downs - 3blocks x 20

3 sets of the above with 45 sc rest inbetween

another good session triceps and back feels really fried.

lookin in the mirror 2night i look much fuller weight was 14 stone this morning so im up 14 pounds since sat morning. Vascularity in arms and hips and some in chest is still as it has been over the last weeks but i have lost most of the little definition i have in my stomach.

alot of it seems like bloat but its annoying and i know its mind games but i feel as if i should diet again lol. I can see its going to be a struggle gettin my head round bulking.

I have decided to pull my carbs back to around 200-250g per day on training days and 150-200 on non training days and increase my fats to keep my cals at around 3000. see if this effects the bloat etc.

Also first shot of NPP 2moro.


----------



## joeyh1485

I know what you mean about the mind games mate mine have started as well, I refuse to walk round the house with my top off now LOL

Keep at it mate it seems like you can pack on the mass easy:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lol

the rapid weight gain is due to me dieting for so long this should level out over the next week or 2 i imagine but then again not sure what effect this NPP is going to have. first jab of it in an hour or so so wel shall see over the next couple of weeks. if im not fat ill post pics in 4 weeks at the end of my rebound.


----------



## Guest

Upper body looks solid how are the legs?

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate legs are not bad but need alot of work. I have bad knee ligaments on my right knee that tend to go every 6 months so to speak and i cnt move my leg for a week or so.

its an ongoing problem that im working on by trying to strengthen my knee doing different core exercises and alot of stretches. I dont really ever go heavy on legs its all about control and form so i dont stretch the ligaments.

diet today

cals - 3300,320p,230c,200f

i did have a bitesize snicker and milkyway lol today

training

hamstrings

good mornings - 66lb x 10/12,88lb x 10

SLDL - 60kg x 10/10/10

standing single leg curl - 8b x 15,10b x 8,13 x 6

calfs

superset leg press - 3plates per side x 10/8/8/8

with standing calf press - 6b x 25/25/21/20

this was a conitnous set

I can really tell the dbol are kicking in now im getting crazy pumps in my lower back and calfs.

When i woke this morning all the bloat i was worried about yesterday had gone. It looks like the increase in carbs is just making me hold alot of water so i must be real carb sensitive is all i can presume. I have pulled them back as you can see slightly today.

Going out for a meal 2moro night and a few drinks as i havnt had a drink in weeks and its guna be a cheap night so thought id treat myself,

had first injection of NPP today


----------



## mrbez

Hey mate,

I'll be watching this journal whilst I'm doing mine too.

How have you managed to put on a 14lbs in a week!?


----------



## hilly

alright mate ive been keepin an eye on ures as well lol.

Its because i have been doing a contest diet almost for the past 14 weeks mate to shift alot of fat. so for the past 3 weeks ive been having 2 no carb days followed by a medium day of 150carbs followed by 3 no carb days and a refeed of 400carbs.

this plus cardio twice a day 7 days a week means i have been very depleted. last sat was the end of my diet so i was very depleted. Obviously now i have added the carbs etc into my diet iv blown up a little so to speak. this is not uncommon after a show etc


----------



## mrbez

Ahh, thanks for that, makes it much clearer! I was wondering if I was doing something wrong, as I wasn't impressed with my 5LBS increase this week! lol.

I'll keep watching mate, and look forward to advice and comments from you too.


----------



## hilly

lol yeh it should level out this week or next but then not sure how im going to react to this NPP yet.


----------



## jw007

Just seen your journal mate.

Nice shape to build on.

Good luck


----------



## hilly

thnks mate building on it is what am doing and will be working dam hard on it over the next year.


----------



## flexwright

:rockon:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders this morning

smith machine press - 60kg x 15, 80 x 9,90 x 5,60 x 12

stand calf machine used for heavy shoulder press - 8blocks x,10b x 6,11b x 7,12b x 5

smith shrugs - 60kg x 20,100kg x 8/8

shrug machine done to behind - 11blocks x 15/15/15

stand lateral raise - 10 x 10,12.5 x 10,13.5kg x 10,15kg x 7

stand rear delt - 10kg x 12/12,12.5 x 8

good workout shoulders were really pumped.

diet will be good up until 6 2night keeping carbs at under 200 then im out for a tappas meal 2night and a few cheeky drinks.


----------



## hilly

no training today ive bin a little bit rough shall we say.

Food was relly good last night had far to many champagne cocktails and shots tho.

diet today has been suprisingly good i havnt eatne any **** at all apart from a bite size twix think im guna treat myself to some desert now however as im craving sumit sweet and havnt been able to stomach much today. had 250 gram turkey and a few protein shakes and flapjacks etc.

cals - 2821,273p,238c,52f,

It must be this dianabol that makes me hold water i think because even when my diet is clean i blow up like a water balloon during the day. ill keep them in this week and if its no better by the weekend shall take em out cos im just holding it round my waist and it looks aweful.

cardio in the morning as usual.


----------



## joeyh1485

Calorie counting with a hangover now that's some dedication:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hilly

lol i no and i didnt even have that dessert i had a bowl of oats with some fruit in stead how sad but i think i preferd that lmao


----------



## hilly

30 mins done am cardio today on the cross trainer.

Trained heavy quads and calfs

quads

warm up with quad ext - 20kg x 20/20

squats - warm up set with bar,100kg x 6,120kg x 4(pb),60 x 10

superset leg press with feet low - 2plates per side x 25/20/15

with quad ext - 20kg x 20/18/15

this wad done as one set with no rest inbetween and dam was i foooked

CALFS

leg press with knees slightly bent - 2 plates per side x 15,3p,x 15,3.5p x 15/12

seated donkey calf machine - 1plate x 20/20/20/20

then abs

good training session can barely walk now tho

diet

cals - 3805,protein 393,carbs 295,fats 92.

this is higher than i wanted but all from clean food. i ate out and had jacket potatoe and steak and think fitday has put the cals and protein to high for the steak but as its leg day and i need im rebounding anyway im not to botherd.


----------



## TGF 3

Hi mate, lookin good in the photos, good luck with your goals

are you using oral AAS and drinking alcohol?


----------



## joeyh1485

Well done for the 120kg squats i bet the superset felt nice:thumb:


----------



## hilly

TGF3 yeh i did mate very naughty i no but its the only time i have done it this cycle and it was worth the damage to my liver for the sex i got afterwards. sacrifices must be made and if it has to be liver cells then so be it. LMAO

Ye the superset felt real nice.

No cardio this morning as im struggling to get up and down the stairs


----------



## TGF 3

hilly2008 said:


> TGF3 yeh i did mate very naughty i no but its the only time i have done it this cycle and it was worth the damage to my liver for the sex i got afterwards. sacrifices must be made and if it has to be liver cells then so be it. LMAO
> 
> Ye the superset felt real nice.
> 
> No cardio this morning as im struggling to get up and down the stairs


haha, no worries mate, liver cells or sex??? no contest really :thumbup1:

good luck with the rest of your cycle


----------



## Kezz

Good luck mate, looking well


----------



## hilly

thnks lads only 3 weeks left including this week. was guna continue it for another week but that brings my cycle length to 22 weeks so im guna come off then otherwise il just keep findin excuses to post pone coming off.

Im going to try some insulin during pct. even tho i no im really not at the stage were i need it i have it there to use and want to make the most of this next year so i can compete at my best.

I am debating about wether to try the pwo method or the one kingprop has outlines were you take an even smaller dose with 2 meals during the day which is an interesting method. i am currently researching and debating between the 2.


----------



## hilly

ended up not training 2night as my training partner couldnt make it so had a rest day. No am cardio either.

diet

cals - 2116,protein 300,carbs 70, fat 54. now these look low but my dad owns a cafe and brought me a huge tray of almond and apricot flapjacks over and i have eaten 5 of these lol. god knows how many cals are in them or carbs but i thought foook it and couldnt help myself. i have given the rest away lol.

am cardio 2moro


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> 30 mins done am cardio today on the cross trainer.
> 
> Trained heavy quads and calfs
> 
> quads
> 
> warm up with quad ext - 20kg x 20/20
> 
> squats - warm up set with bar,100kg x 6,*120kg x 4(pb),*60 x 10
> 
> superset leg press with feet low - 2plates per side x 25/20/15
> 
> with quad ext - 20kg x 20/18/15
> 
> quote]
> 
> Nice one mate a PB:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

LOl thnks mate embarrisin really but ive spent the last 6 months trying to rehabilitate my right knee so to speak so i can make some progress with my legs before i compete. this number will hopefully get much better over the following months.


----------



## jw007

Still all good getting there


----------



## hilly

yup its going to be enjoyable.

training today was heavy biceps and triceps for a change we are going to hit arms twice this week, not a normal thing todo but we thought why not lol.

Biceps

standing DB curls - 7.5kg x 30, 76.5kg x 6 reps each arm done alternated,25kg x 4/6

sit incline db arms done together 15kg x 8,

sit inc db arm alternated - 15kg x 4 each arm/4/6

stand db hammer curl - 17.5 x 8,20 x 6,22.5 x 4, 17.5 x 8

very heavy low rep work form not 100% strict some cheating allowed

Triceps

stand 1 arm db raises above head - 7.5kg x 30,15 x 8, 17.5 x 8, 20kg x 7

push downs - 4blocks x 8/7, 3blocks x 10/9

seated tri machine - full stack plus 12kg db x 5/6, drop 35kg x 14/15

again very heavy tri workout.

overall the workout was good my arms felt totally foooked after this. Im looking much fuller and just as vascular if not more. Only thing is i am still very boated on a night but im getting over this and am adjusting to the fact that this is how it will be while rebounding etc. Its gone in the morning so atleast its not fat i hope.

diet

cals - 3300,350protein,240carbs, 76 fat.

diet good very clean again. i seem to struggle to keep my carbs lower than this which after managing so well when i dieted suprises me but i shouldnt be restrictin them anyway really while rebounding so all good.


----------



## joeyh1485

you going to be puting up any update pics mate? Or you going to wait til the end of your rebound?


----------



## hilly

Wait till the end of my rebound mate only 2 weeks after this week. Will let every1 see how fat ive got lmao.


----------



## hilly

am cardio 30 mins

trained shoulders

cable side laterals - 15kg x 14/14

upright row - 30kg x 12/10/10/8

seated db press - 20 x 20/15/15/8

db shrugs - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 15/15

rear shrug machine - stack x 12/10/8

cable side lateral superset - 15kg x 8,10 kg x 8/8

with stand rear delts - 10kg x 12/12/10

different approach to shoulders more trap work with higher reps for the 3 delt heads.

Shoulders were totally fried after this workout. Think as of monday i am going to switch to using dbol just pre workout as i think this may be the cause of the water i am holding during the day even on 200g carbs a day so i will see if this makes a diff. i will do this for 1 week then take them out alltogether for the last week of my rebound.

diet

cals 3271 , protein 349 , carbs 262 , fats 78

i wentg to toby carvery today but just had turkey and roasties and veg so have tried to include this as close as possible in fitday.


----------



## cypsup

hilly2008 said:


> am cardio 30 mins
> 
> trained shoulders
> 
> cable side laterals - 15kg x 14/14
> 
> upright row - 30kg x 12/10/10/8
> 
> seated db press - 20 x 20/15/15/8
> 
> db shrugs - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 15/15
> 
> rear shrug machine - stack x 12/10/8
> 
> cable side lateral superset - 15kg x 8,10 kg x 8/8
> 
> with stand rear delts - 10kg x 12/12/10
> 
> different approach to shoulders more trap work with higher reps for the 3 delt heads.
> 
> Shoulders were totally fried after this workout. Think as of monday i am going to switch to using dbol just pre workout as i think this may be the cause of the water i am holding during the day even on 200g carbs a day so i will see if this makes a diff. i will do this for 1 week then take them out alltogether for the last week of my rebound.
> 
> diet
> 
> cals 3271 , protein 349 , carbs 262 , fats 78
> 
> i wentg to toby carvery today but just had turkey and roasties and veg so have tried to include this as close as possible in fitday.


looking good hilly :thumb: looking forward to seeing the change:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate 2 weeks or so and ill get some pics up not matter how fat and bloated i think i am ill put them up so people can see the difference a rebound if any can have.


----------



## hilly

25 minutes cardio this morning. I ran an 8 minute mile and the rest was done on a bike. After the mile i couldnt walk for 5 mins due to the pumps in my calfs and ankles. I have decided this will be my last day of dbol. I am sure it is these thats causing me to hold so much water and with them stopping me from doing cardio and interfering with my training its just not worth taking them.

I may try them again at the start of my next course but i certainly would not recommend these for use during a rebound. It may just be myself but i now no for future use.


----------



## joeyh1485

Awesome mate fat an bloated is for winners:whistling: :lol:


----------



## hilly

lmao i no i love it lol.


----------



## hilly

Heavy chest

Incline db - 25 x 15, 40 x 10,50 x 4(PB)

cable cross overs - 30 x 10,35 x 10,40 x 6 drop 25 x 12

pec dec - 8blocks x 10,10b x 10,13b x 5

pump biceps

standing cables to forehead - 15kg x 45,20 x 16,10

flat bar on lower cable superset - 20 x 25/20/20

with db stand hammer - 5kg x 25/20/20

ABS

Very good workout was really pumpd after this and happy with the PB

Diet

cals 3100, protein 316, carbs 240, fats 75

diet again was very clean apart from a bite size twix lol.


----------



## hilly

weight this morning 14 stone 9.

no am cardio till monday


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> Heavy chest
> 
> Incline db - 25 x 15, *40 x 10,50 x 4(PB)*
> 
> cable cross overs - 30 x 10,35 x 10,40 x 6 drop 25 x 12
> 
> pec dec - 8blocks x 10,10b x 10,13b x 5
> 
> pump biceps
> 
> standing cables to forehead - 15kg x 45,20 x 16,10
> 
> flat bar on lower cable superset - 20 x 25/20/20
> 
> with db stand hammer - 5kg x 25/20/20
> 
> ABS
> 
> Very good workout was really pumpd after this and happy with the PB
> 
> Diet
> 
> cals 3100, protein 316, carbs 240, fats 75
> 
> diet again was very clean apart from a bite size twix lol.


Some good weights there mate..

Drop the gay pec deck PMSL:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate and lmao in my defence it isnt like a normal one the arms so to speak move to its a seated imitation of db flys so to speak, haha.

heavy hamstrings

Goodmornings - 66lb x 10,78 x 10,88lb x 10,66lb x 12

leg press high feet - 2.5plates per side x 12, 3.5 x 10, 4p x 8,4.5 x 4(PB)

single stand ham curl - 7blocks x 15, 10b x 8,13b x 6,14b x 4

calfs

leg press - 10kg per side x 100/50 dam these hurt

stand calf - 14blocks x 12/12/10/8

good workout overhall hams felt fried.


----------



## hilly

diet yesterday

cals - 2379,protein - 218,carbs - 210.fat 51

then i went out for a meal and had 2 scoop of ben and jerrys as my dessert nothing excitin at all.

no training today will post up cals laterz


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals -2,449, fats. 62.0 , carbs.172.1, protein 249.7

i also had some applie pie with ice cream and some carrot cake that isnt included lol

a good weekend of eatin to be honest.


----------



## bigacb

Good luck mate...il be keeping my eye on this one.


----------



## hilly

thnks pal


----------



## hilly

Trained by myself 2night.

Heavy back

deadlifts - warm ups - 80kg x 12, 130 x 8

working - 150 x 6, 170 x 3, 190 x 1, 210 x 1/2 got it just above my knees/failed 2nd attempt. this would have been a pb as never pulled over 200kg before.

preacher bent over rows - 50kg x 15,70 x 12,90 x 12

wide pull ups - bw x 8

wide pull downs - 95kg x 7, 65 x 17

Pump triceps

stand single db raise above head super - 8kg x 50 each arm/25,6kg x 15

with preacher skull crush - 20kg x 40/25/15 this set was done with 30 sec rest's

rope push downs - 10kg x 30/30

abs

was a good workout. I havent done deadlifts for a long time due to a injury with my arm but these went up well kept the reps low and heavy as my last injury was caused by high rep deadlifts. My personal best is 200kg so my aim for xmas is to beat this which im sure i will.

cardio 35 mins this am

diet

cals - 3,043, fat 76.5, carbs 188.4, protein 349.9

diet was good today i will keep this up all week.


----------



## joeyh1485

fook me that's some awesome deadlifts:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

hilly2008 said:


> deadlifts 150 x 6, 170 x 3, 190 x 1, 210 x 1/2 got it just above my knees/failed 2nd attempt. this would have been a pb as never pulled over 200kg before.


Well done mate, that's nice lifting. Got 200 for 1RM myself today - I'm clearly in good company!


----------



## hilly

Congrats pal i reckon i might have got 200 myself but i picked up the 15kg plate instead of the 10 and when i went to put id down i thought **** it lift heavy or go home lmao.


----------



## jw007

dmcc said:


> Well done mate, that's nice lifting. Got 200 for 1RM myself today - I'm clearly in good company!


Concur, Very good lifting mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks pal.


----------



## hilly

diet yesterday

cals 2,169,fat 69.5,carbs, 118.5, protein 221.4

wentg to stay with a girl im sort of seeing and went to franky and bennies.

had sum garlic bread then roast chicken and jacket potatoe so was very good really.

Extra cardio last night and this morning if you boys no what i mean.


----------



## hilly

Trained heavy biceps and pump chest

Biceps

Warm up cable double bicep stand - 20kg x 25

cable flat bar curl - 55kg x 10,60 x 8,65 x 8/10

double bicep curl super - 30kg x 8,35 x 6/6

with db hammer - 20kg x 6/6/7 30 sec rest with these

Chest

cable cross overs - 25kg x 50/50/50

flat barbell - 60kg x 15/15/20

pec dec similar to db flies - 7bocks x 20/18/15

abs

a good workout overall was happy with bicep strength and my chest was pumpd to fook afterwards.

vascularity is still as prminent as ever when i train etc so i am still happy with progress even tho i have to much bf round my waist lol.

diet

cals - 2,342,fat 45.2,carbs 170.9,protein 272.8

this doesnt include a wholemeal and oat chicken sub with sweet chilli sauce or a milkshake. so i should be around the 3000 cal mark still.


----------



## hilly

trained pump quads and pump calfs. my knee has been playing up so thats why both muscles are pump instead of 1 heavy.

Quads

squats - concentrating on form so didnt hurt knee - 60kg x 30/25/20

leg press feet low superset - 2platers per side x 25/20/20

with quat ext - 250x020,20 x 20/15

calfs

was a good workout overall legs were totally goosed. will post diet 2moro going out for a drink or 2 . only a couple tho


----------



## hilly

No morning cardio as was a little hung over.

diet has been spot on tho and trained heavy shouldrs 2night.

Machine press - 6blocks x 35, 10b x 8, 14b x 9

calf macine - 13b x 6, 14b x 4/3

bb shrugs - 60 x 15/15/15/15 very short rest periods

stand lat raised superset - 12.5 x 12/8/6

with stand rear delt raises - 10 x 12/8/8

diet

cals -2,913,fat 55.9, carbs, 243.2, protein 282.6

had 1 slice of pizza 2night


----------



## hilly

weight this morning 14 stone 11.


----------



## hilly

15 mins jogging first

training pump hamstrings with calfs

hamstrings

good mornings - 30kg x 15/15/12

leg press feet high superset - 30kg per side x 25/25/30

with lieing leg curl - 30kg x 20, 20kg x 25,20

leg press feet high - 10kg per side x 50 reps

calfs

session was good. I have done pump work for quads and calfs this week as my bad knee was playing up however it felt totally fine today so will be doing some heavy work this next week.


----------



## ParaManiac

Hello Hilly,first time i've read through this journal,very enjoyable and impressive,i'll be looking in from now on :thumbup1:

Best wishes


----------



## hilly

thnks alot mate


----------



## hilly

i took some updated pics 2day. this is 3 weeks into my rebound and i am a stone and 10 pound or so heavier. My bf has gone up much more than i wanted but i can live with it till after xmas i think.


----------



## hilly

My diet has been reasonably clean and never higher than 3500 cals or so apart from 1 o 2 cheat days were i went really over the top lol. I also seem to be holding a gd bit of water i think this could be due to the dbol or NPP or both.


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> diet yesterday
> 
> cals 2,169,fat 69.5,carbs, 118.5, protein 221.4
> 
> wentg to stay with a girl im sort of seeing and went to franky and bennies.
> 
> had sum garlic bread then roast chicken and jacket potatoe so was very good really.
> 
> Extra cardio last night and this morning if you boys no what i mean.


Pictures...? :lol:


----------



## hilly

male animal shorly nothing to exciting


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals 2,483, fats, 98.4,carbs, 112.8, protein 239.8

i went to that american diner again for grilled chicken burger with jacket potatoe and waffle for dessert.


----------



## joeyh1485

well done for the rebound mate your looking huge an it looks like your bf is pretty much the same


----------



## hilly

thnks alot mate ive got a week of rebound left. its my last jab off NPP as i broke to amps today lol. Will continue the test prop till friday then thats it pct then bloodwork done first week in december to see how im holding up. I mkay even go get bloodwork done next week as a comparison.


----------



## gym rat

arms, delts and chest looking much bigger mate, well done


----------



## hilly

thnks pal


----------



## hilly

training - heavy triceps/ pump back

triceps

slight inc barbell press - 90kg x 6/6/110kg x 3+1 assisted (PB)

dips - bw+30kg x 10,bw+40kg x 6

1 am standing db above head - 17.5 x 9/9 drop 10kg x 20

back

bent over preacher bar rows - 40kg x 50/30/25

wide grip pull downs superset - 50kg x 20, 40kg x 20/20

with seated mach rows - 35 x 20/20/15

a good workout back was totally pumped up.


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals 3,005,fat 89.5,carbs 174.1,protein 329.7


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals,3,094,fat- 89.4,carbs- 177.6,protein- 337.9

training - heavy quads

squats 60kg x 10,100kg x 8, 130kg x 4(PB), 100 x 6

leg press feet low - 2.5plates per side x 15, 3pps x 12, 3.5pps x 12

quad ext - 40 x 20,55 x 12,70 x 8

drop set 1 leg quad ext 10kg x 10 each

calfs

leg press - 10kg per side x 100/55/40

stand calf machine - 60kf x 10,10,12

a good machine was happy with the pb and no issues with my knee so im very pleased so far.


----------



## joeyh1485

great workout mate congrats for the pb:beer:

100 reps on the calf leg press sounds painful as fcuk fair play to you mate your calf workout would stop me from walking for a week:laugh:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate.

yeh there painful lol but my opinion on calf training is you have to do something it isnt used to so normal sets of ten/twelve etc is a bit normal if you get my point. i do one workout like this really high rep or lots of superset etc then the other will be very heavy and low rep maybe superseted.


----------



## hilly

training today heavy shoulders

seated db press - 15kg x 20, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 4(PB)

calf machine press - 12blocks x 8/3 drop to 8b x 6 drop to 5b x 8

bb shrugs - 60kg x 15, 100kg x 8/10

upright rows - 88lb x 10, 98lb x 10, 118lb x 6(PB)

seated side laters (as in video with james l and paul doin these) 10kg x 12,12.5kg x 8/9

stand read lat db - 10kg x 12,12kg x 10,15kg x 8

a good shoulder workout i felt was happ with the pb on seated db. shoulders felt really pumped which was good an i am still very vascular during during workouts etc.


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals-3,197,fats- 90.6,carbs- 237.4,protein- 301.2


----------



## hilly

am cardio

jogged for 20 mins no problem again so body has obviously adaped to weight gain. Also dbol will have totally cleared my system as no pumps at all.

no weights today

diet

cals - 2,491,fats- 76.3,carbs- 125.3,protein 271.0

for tea had toby carvery beef and gammon dinner. also had a muller light once i got home as dessert lol. will have taken me to around 3300 probs.

went to discus clinic 2night got my blood pressure taken by the gp. 134 over 74. gp said this was very good especially considering my rapid weight gain during rebound. when i explained to her the cardio i had kept in and how clean my diet was she thinks these are the main reasons my blood pressure s so good.

also got blood taken will get results next thursday so will post on here.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> seated db press - 15kg x 20, 30kg x 10, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 4(PB)


New to your journal hilly and first off great job mate.

Second, that is some really good db presses my good man.

I noticed your inclines db's are very respectable too. Shoulders might just be your strong point.

You look nice and lean and I wish I could say that. :whistling:


----------



## hilly

thanks mate however as you can see in the new pics i have put some bf on which im not to happy with but im biting the bullet as i no this comes with bulking.

Heavy chest and pump biceps today so im going to do flat bench as i havnt done this in a while see where my strength stands etc.

thanks again winger


----------



## hilly

training today in a diff gym so some machines are different weights etc.

heavy chest

Flat barbell - 50kg x 20, 100kg x 8,110kg x 6,120kg x 3+1(PB)

IDB - 35kg x 10,40x 8, 45 x 3

mach flies - 110kg x 12,117.5 x 10, 125 x 6

pump biceps

cable flat bar - 20kg x 30,15kg x 35,10kg x 45

cables to head superset - 7.5kg x 20/20

with db hammer curls - 6kg db x 25/20

preacher machine - 30kg x 8

very good workout was happy with the pb.

diet has been good today however i am going for a drink later on after work so wont be havn any tea will just try to eat as best i can. macros upto 5pm are

cals -2,283,fat 52.3,carbs 171.7,protein 251.8


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> training today in a diff gym so some machines are different weights etc.
> 
> heavy chest
> 
> Flat barbell - 50kg x 20, 100kg x 8,110kg x 6,*120kg x 3+1(PB)*
> 
> IDB - 35kg x 10,40x 8, 45 x 3
> 
> mach flies - 110kg x 12,117.5 x 10, 125 x 6
> 
> pump biceps
> 
> cable flat bar - 20kg x 30,15kg x 35,10kg x 45
> 
> cables to head superset - 7.5kg x 20/20
> 
> with db hammer curls - 6kg db x 25/20
> 
> preacher machine - 30kg x 8
> 
> very good workout was happy with the pb.
> 
> diet has been good today however i am going for a drink later on after work so wont be havn any tea will just try to eat as best i can. macros upto 5pm are
> 
> cals -2,283,fat 52.3,carbs 171.7,protein 251.8


Look at you Mr PB man:thumbup1:

Im jealous


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Look at you Mr PB man:thumbup1:
> 
> Im jealous


LOL, JW007, you are the very best!


----------



## hilly

i No yeh Jw dont worry about it you will be better and hitting those PB's again soon. your injury just gives some of us time to get to even half of what you lift.

had a few drinks last night. just stayed in tho in sunderland with a lass im seein. Diet has been good today only thing i shouldnt have had was the white bun with the chicken breast i had and the 5 chips lol.

not counting cals today and no training cardio was just extra time in bed this morning


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals - 2,488,fat 58.5,carbs 175.8,protein 246.6 + toby carvery soo probs around the 3300 cal mark.

no training or cardio today. rebound is officially over start pct today. hcg will be ran at 1500iu e3d for 6-8 injections. clomid will start next week at 100mg per day for 30 days. nolva will be ran at 40mg for 20 days then 20mg for 20 days.


----------



## Steedee

~Looking good Bro.

You lean mofo 

Keep up the good work.

BTW Surely there is someone that can take some pics of ya. lol


----------



## hilly

haha there is now ive just started seein some1 so she will be my new photographer.


----------



## winger

Hey Hilly, did you enter a contest?


----------



## hilly

no mate i was no were near contest shape i just dieted as a trial for myself to see how i found it and how low i could get my bf without any help etc.

I do plan on doing one next year but i need to add some seriouse size first.


----------



## hilly

as i had a lapse weekend shall we say so im training twice today as didnt do heavy hamstrings last week.

am 30 mins cardio

heavy biceps

stand db curl - 12.5kg x 15, 22.5 x 8, 25 x 5/6

stand db hammer - 15kg x 15,20kg x 6

seated preacher machine - 45kg x 5, 55 x 4

heavy calfs

leg press superset - 3 plates per side x 20, 3.5 x 14,4 x 12, 5 x 12

with stand calf machine - 67,5kg x 8/8/8/8

good workout this afternoon will be heavy hamstrings and pump chest.


----------



## hilly

right heavy hamstrings and pump chest

hamstrings

good mornings - 66lb x 12, 88lb x 10, 98lb x 8

SLDL off platform - 70kg x 10/10/8

single leg stand curl - 10b x 10, 13b x 8, 14b x 6

Pump chest

cable crossovers - 20kg x 50/50/50

incline mach press - 40kg x 25/25

flat barbell - 60kg x 20/20

abs

a good workout overall chest was pumpd to fook afterwards. diet has been good all day will get macros up laterz.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm not suprised your chest was pumped! 

i wish i had a single standing leg curl

hows the hammys coming along with this dedication?


----------



## hilly

improving me thinks. My legs ae a real laggin point due to a bad knee ive been workin on rehabilitatin all year so ive gota make them catch up over the next few months lol


----------



## joeyh1485

wow hilly you are a machiene! Two workouts in one day mate bet your fcuked now awesome mate


----------



## hilly

yeh im feeling a bit tired lol and starvin.

cals 2,932, fat 91.9, carbs 192.4. protein 293.6


----------



## rippedup

are you hungry ?


----------



## hilly

lol i certainly was. to be honest i seem to always be hungry. i take this as a good sign tho as it shows my metabolism is working due toe the cardio etc. Will check my weight sat morning and go from there. i have started pct now so i want to be maintaining my weight so cals will be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## jw007

when we getting some new pics mate


----------



## hilly

there are some on page 6 mate did u see them. they were 3 weeks into my rebound. the next set will be end of pct so it gives a marker of how much i kept/lost if my pct went well etc etc.


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> there are some on page 6 mate did u see them. they were 3 weeks into my rebound. the next set will be end of pct so it gives a marker of how much i kept/lost if my pct went well etc etc.


Must have missed them.

Made some great progress since 1st pics, Def much bigger:thumbup1:

Oh dear, dont think i would have balls to post up Post Pct pics, Would prob do a little course to ensure i look better PMSL


----------



## hilly

LMAO good idea tho i may do the same depending how i look lol.

thanks for the compliments mate bf is a bit higher than i would have liked but acceptable with the muscle u suppose.

training today heavy shoulder and pump quads.

shoulders

seated db press - 15kg x 20, 32.5 x 8, 40kg x 7(pb up 3 reps from last weeks), 27.5 x 8

smith press - 80kg x 6, 90kg x7

seated db side lat - 12.5 x 12/10

stand db rear delt - 12.5 x 12/12

DB shrug - 35 x 15/15, 45kg x 8

smith rows - 40kg x 8/12

quads

smith frnt squats - 60kg x 20/20, 40kg x 20

got a pain in my abs/obliques doing these so missed out leg press

quad ext - 30kg x 25/20, 20kg x 21

legs were totally pumpd after this could barely walk.

a good workout overall happy with the pb again. second jab of hcg today.


----------



## mrbez

What is your weight now Hilly?


----------



## hilly

not sure mate between 14 stone 10 and 15 stone ill weigh in the morning and on sta morning as usual

diet today

cals-3,089,fats 72.3carbs 224.9, protein 321.8


----------



## rippedup

MRBEZ just sit down & wind ur neck in.ive got more muscle on my cock than u have on all ur body.


----------



## joeyh1485

come on mate this is hillys journal not exactly fair to have a lovers tiff on here

Hope things go well through your pct mate you decided weather or not your going to give slin a go?


----------



## hilly

lol.

decided my bf is to high to play with the slin at this time so im leaving it out.

Mr bez weight was 14 stone 10 this morning.

getting blood results 2night so will post these up later.

am cardio 30 mins plus 5 on the punch bag.


----------



## willsey4

Keep it going Hilly.

Would be good to see some pics up soon!


----------



## cypsup

aint been on for a while hilly what with crying all the time off them cloms been locked up like a gimp in the cupboard, feeling much better now so i can say= ive cought up with ya journal mate and you are looking DYNO well done bruv muchas respectas


----------



## miles2345

id say your well below 12% in those first pictures


----------



## hilly

willsey theres pics on page 6 that were takin 3 weeks into my rebound so you can see were i got to. im at the same weight was there now going into pct.

cypsup thnks mate. im about start my clomid next week so i may be doing the same lmao.

miles thnks mate i wasnt sure were it was personally. i wasnt happy were it was i no that i wanted to be able to see a full 6 pack but after dieting for so long i was worried i was getting to the point were i was loosing muscle instead of fat so it wasnt worth that extra push.


----------



## hilly

didnt manage to get to the clinic for my bloodwork results back as there was traffic for miles so i would have missed it so i drove back to mine and rang them.

He said only thing that was out of the ordinary was my ALT which is liver enzymes but he said you were talking very marginal and nothing at all to be worried about so im very please. cholesterol and everything was bang on so im chuffed considering my course was for over 20 weeks.

next lot of blood i will get done will be in 8-10 weeks time hopefully to see were my natty test levels are.


----------



## mrbez

Sounds good Hilly.

I weighed in at 13 stone 10 yesterday morning, with 6 weeks of my course to go.

I'm up a stone now, and I'm aiming for 15 stone by the end.


----------



## joeyh1485

good news on the bloods mate

What's the plan after pct? Carry on bulking or maintain for a while an consolidate gains?


----------



## hilly

mrbez thats a good improvement mate i nreckon you should be able to hit atleast 14 and a half if not the 15 stone just be careful of fat gains.

plan is im going to take 10 weeks off from now i no it should be longer but if bloods come back ok and test levels show to be normal then i will go back on. the more i read the more i seem to here that the test levels i see in 10 weeks will just be down to clomid and nolva and my tru test levels wont show for 6 months anyway and i dont intend to stay clean that long.

After 10 weeks im going to try a new method the lad im training with does. 14-16 week cycle. the first 8 weeks or so are a bulk using compounds such as ust/deca/eq/dbol/oxy ett then he changes over to a cut for the last 6-8 weeks and changes compounds. pretty similar to a pre conest course but he only diets for the last 6 weeks.

the idea is to put on as much muscle as possible during the first phase staying lean as possible then cut some bf off the last 6 weeks. he is in good shape. he was in the britain this year but didnt make the last 6. its a method i havnt tried before and appeals to me as i am so consiouse of body fat gain.

for the 6ast 6 weeks i am debating about trying dave palumbo diet which looks harsh but good. i had good results using carb cycling before but have not tried a ketosis diet yet so am seriously considering this. check the link out for the details. i will follow the 200lb man one.

the cycle i will detail closer to the time but it will not be anything complicated.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=5899101


----------



## hilly

thursday heavy back pump triceps

back

wide grip pull ups - bw x 8/8/6 - these are a gd bit harder now im heavier lol

DL - 120kg x 6/6/6 - my bad knee was playing up so i kept it light on these

preacher bar bent over rows -50kg x 8,80kg x 6/6/8

lat machine pulldown 1 arm - 65kg x 12, 85 x 10/8

db rows - 40kg x 6, 50kg x 6/5

triceps

db single overhead standing - 7.5kg x 50/30/15

close grip bench - 60kg x 12/12/15

overhead rope = 1block x 25/20/17

a good workout overall no pb's but wasnt really training for them if that makes sense we shortend the rest periods instead of going all out.

diet

cals-2,535,fat 57.0,carbs 196.3,protein 252.4

add to this a box of quaker oats granola cereal which is around 2000 cals and 300+ carbs. i saw these on offer and bought a box to try. they were real nice and as i havnt had a cheat meal during the week or anything i decided id make today a high carb day and ate the lot haha.


----------



## hilly

diet for yesterday

cals,2,553,fat 68.3,carbs 180.7,protein 259.0

i also had grilled chicken and a pitta bread from pizza shop and 1 slice of mushroom pizza lol.

training today pump hamstrings and cals/abs


----------



## hilly

pump hamstrings and calfs

hamstrings

good mornings - 56lb x 25/25/66lb x 25

leg press feet high superset - 2 plates per side x 25/25/25

with lie leg curls - 25kg x 25/20/15

1 leg stand curls - 6b x 25 each leg

calfs

leg press - 10kg per side x 100/50

seated donkey calf - 2plates x 12/12/15 drop set 1plate x 12

a good workout over all. going out for a couple of drinks 2night. will post macros 2moro diet will still be bang on today and 2moro im not having a good drink by any means.


----------



## hilly

had a couple days off gym and countin cals but diet has been clean

no cardio or trainin today.

diet

cals-3,038,fat- 87.8,carbs- 195.8,protein- 308.6


----------



## cypsup

tell ya the truth hilly i was realy not sure about this pct, what with all ive read and what people have said,but so far apart from feeling sad from time to time which has stopped now by the way(thank fcuk) i still feel quite good lost a bit of drive and have to make myself eat more but over all im happy with my own progress, i wouldnt worry to much about loseing your gains my advice(if it counts mate) is the food thing try to keep that going in and no matter what force your self to the gym.not sure on your doses but imo if they rnt to the point of taking the p1ss you should be ok

good luck anyway bruv pct's us north easters p1ss em


----------



## hilly

thnks alot mate.

my doses have been ok so with my 6 week pct i should be aight. No cardio again this morning truth be told i had a bit of a tumble sat night and ive got a bad arm/side and jaw lol so im aching like mad.

guna go to the gym this afternoon after college and do 30 mins easy cardio and see how i feel from then.


----------



## hilly

training heavy biceps, pump biceps - trained in a diff gym 2night so everything is in LB's

heavy chest

Inc dumbell - 75lb x 8, 90lb x 8, 100lb x6

inc machine - 2plates per side x 12,3,5plates per side x 8, 4 plates per side x 7(PB)

cables - 5b x 12, 6b x 10, 7b x 8

pump biceps

cables 2 head - 2block x 50/20/15

stand dumbell hammer curl superset - 28lb x 20/14

with seated db concentration curl - 10lb x 15/12

a good session over all i did 20 minutes cardio and abs afterwards

diet today

cals-3,119,fats- 65.7,carbs- 237.5,protein 340.8


----------



## hilly

training today heavy quads and calfs.

didnt get up at 6:30 am to do cardio think these tanin injections are makin me sleep like a boby lol.

i did 20 minutes jogging before this workout. again this workout was done in another gym called oxygym. i flit between 3 gyms lol.

Quads

Squats - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 9, 130kg x 3, 100kg x 6

leg press feet low - 2plates per side x 15, 3pps x 10, 4pps x 6

extensions - 45kg x 20, 70 x 10, 85 x 7

calfs

leg press superset - 3pps x 20,3.5pps x 20/20

with standing calf raise - 67.5kg x 10/10/8

a good workout 1 rep less on 130kg which was mainly due to not having a proper spotter just some lad who didnt no what he was doing which worried me. this is ok considering the cardio first.

i am getting some proviron as my libido seems to be non existant. i have no morning wood at all. good job for viagra haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah new spotters make me nervous!

did he try and spot you by pulling your ass up with his hands or something?

i dont spot people on squat i dont know lol


----------



## hilly

haha no he didn seem to be doing anything lol which was more of a distraction of anything i kept thinkinh " has he gone" lmao oh well


----------



## joeyh1485

I hate squating with out a spotter I never feel confident enough to really push myself

Saying that I'd rather attempt it on my own than have someone grabing my ar*e:whistling:


----------



## Jake H

from what i can see maybe work your abs for a while?

just an idea though


----------



## hilly

haha lmao your right.

Jake abs get trained twice a week pal it wont make a difference as i am not reducing my bf my abs will not show until the next time i diet. Abs always get trained but wether they do or not if my bodyfat isnt low enough i wont see them

they are hiding until next march/april haha

diet today

cals 3,227,fat 59.0,carbs 294.5, protein 324.5

cals and carbs are slightly higher today as my weight seems to be dropping. this is down to pct so i am dropping some water weight which is noticable. I will keep increasing cals until weight maintains.

getting an air rifle pellet cut out of my leg 2moro so training will be on hold till sat or sun depending how my leg is. the pellets been there a long time. To cut a long story short i got it when i was 13 and fightin lol.


----------



## hilly

wll i counted cals up until i went to the doctors today to get the pellet removed from my leg. it took him longer than he thought and my leg is killing me at the moment. he said i will be ok to train upper body and job etc on monday. leave training legs for a week or 2. as for my diet it i hav just eatne cereal bars/ bowls of oats and protein shakes. im going to have indian 2night but im just getting chicken tikka pieces no curry.

Woke up this morning with wood which i was happy about. Also i have noticed over the past 5 days i havnt been angry or impatient once which is very strange for me. However today i have been nothing but angry since i sat in the doctors surgery waiting with all the sick people coughing over u. This added with the morning wood would make me believe the hcg is now working which im happy about. testicals feel bigger.

no gym till sunday/monday. The rest wont hurt and ill keep my cals clean and at 3000 and see how i go. will weigh myself sat morning as normal.


----------



## hilly

diet

3,075 86.6 212.2 300.0

cals fat carbs protein


----------



## hilly

wht today 14 stone 10 so maintaining well.


----------



## hilly

first training session since thursday when i had my leg sorted.

heav biceps, pump chest .

standing preacher curls - 40kg x 8, 60kg x 6/6

inc db curls - 15kg x 10/7/6

1 arm machine curl - 15 x 10

pump chest

Inc db superset - 22.5kg x 25/15, 15kg x 17

with flat barbell - 50kg x 20/11/9

dips - bw x 15/15/19

a good workout overall. i cant wait to get these stitches removed as they catch on all my bottoms lol.

diet over the weekend has been good and clean apart from my cheat on sat night which was dominoes.


----------



## joeyh1485

great workout mate

how long are you going to use the heavy/pump technique?

Can't go wrong with dominos for a cheat


----------



## hilly

yeh dominoe kicks ass.

I was debating about changing over to a DC style trainign during pct then switching back to it for my bulk. I intend to use it right the way thru my bulk and proberly most of my diet as well. I havnt changed to dc at the moment tho as my weight is maintaining which is the most important thing during pct. if i feel like i am overtraining doing it this way then ill change over but im playing it week by week at the moment.


----------



## hilly

diet today

cals 2,790,fats 63.4,carbs 214.0,protein 295.4

had a slice of cheescake that is not included lol


----------



## Steedee

Hows it going bud?

Must be a bitch training whilst you got them stiches in ya leg lol!

Atleast you can still get in and get it done.

Looking good dood.


----------



## hilly

alright mate not so bad thnks.

weight is holidng steady at 14 stone 10 and im now 4 weeks off. diet is going well for the majority but am giving myself more leeway on a weekend than usual. still clean foods but not counting cals.

didnt train today. training 2moro. i cant wait to get the stitches out on thursday so i can get training legs again and doing my cardio properly.

diet

cals 3,033,fat 100.8, carbs 191.7, protein 299.2


----------



## hilly

heavy shoulders trained at oxygym today

seated db press - 30 x 8,35 x 8, 40 x 6

smith press - 70 x 7, 90 x 8

seated lat raise - 12.5 x 12/11, 15 x 5

rear delt machine - 50 x 12, 72.5 x 8, 85 x 6

smith shrugs - 70kg x 15/15, 120 x 6,12

a good workout took longer than usual as was talking to much.


----------



## hilly

todays diet -

cals-3,065,fat- 82.9,carbs- 236.7,protein- 309.0 plus one marzipan choc bar lol


----------



## hilly

3,181

70.6

268.5

314.2

cals fat carbs protein

no training today but got my stitches back so training will go back 2 normal as of next week and cardio will be introduced as of sat hopefully.

I am also debating again wether to give insulin a go lol. I have it sat there and feel i am wasting time her during pct as i want to compete next year it will be 8 - 10 weeks of just maintaining when i could be making some gains from insulin.

any1 with any thoughts


----------



## Guest

Hi Hilly,

Not read through whole journal but seem to be shifting good weight..your diet is very specific as far as your calorie workings out etc etc, what do you use to work it out?

Insulin during PCT is always good and keeps you very full and wil put weight on you also, diet on slin needs to be very strict but provided you have researched which I think you would have, should not be a problem, start slow and gradually build up. I was shocked at hw I looked when I used first used it, best of luck bro and be careful!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey hilly.... i'd personally give insulin a wide berth but that is just IMO.

its the icing on the cake, make the cake first


----------



## hilly

waheed i use fitday.com to track cals mate.

thanks for the input lads. I no i can make alot of gains from good diet and aas use before i start insulin. The reason i am tempted is i want to compete next year so feel i should use every avenue i have available to me to get as much size as possible.

heavy triceps yesterday.

Flat bench - 70kg x 10/10, 100kg x 6/6

dips - bw +25kg x 12, +35kg x 8

preacher bar skull crushers - 30kg x 12, 40kg x 8/6

stand db raise above head. 12.5 x 10 drop to 8kg x 12, drop to 6kg x 20

a good workout overall. got 15 minutes jogging in first as well with no problems on my leg so looking forward to resuming normal training as of next week


----------



## hilly

thnks mate.

went away with my gf last night so diet has been out of the window since around 2 yesterday afternoon and all of today.

trained back yesterday before i went

wide grip pull ups - bw x 10/8/6

preacher bar rows - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 9, 80kg x 6

underhand grip pull downs superset - 5b x 12, 16b x 10/8

with seated machine rows - 4blocks x 12/10/10

wide grip pull down to chest - 5b x 10 drop 3b x 25

calfs

leg press - 10kg per side x 100/50

stand raise - 10b x 20, 13b x 15, 14b x 15

diet will resume from 2moro and will be first shot if insulin

a good workout overall back was really pumped after the supersets.


----------



## Steedee

Agree with IB on the slin mate. You really dont need it yet bud.

I would have a good scouple of years of just using gear first then once things start to slow up, think about slin and gh.

You wont need it to compete mate. Just eat well, train hard and sensible gear use.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## hilly

thnks for the input steedee.

I no i can make good gains without it but i feel if it will help me get the size i need to compete next year then its worth taking it. Im in 2 minds and have been for 6 months or so while ive been reading and researching it.

my intention si to use it at 5iu 4 times a week pwo for 4 weeks during pct. then asses at how it went and what i thought and wether i will run it during my bulk.

as always your opinions are most welcome


----------



## hilly

training heavy chest pump biceps

chest

IDB - 32.5kg x 10, 40kg x 9, 47.5 x 5, 32.5 x 8

inc smith - 90kg x 4, 70kg x 10

machine flies - 110kg x 10/8, 117 x 6

pump biceps

flat barbell curl - bar x 30/22

cables to head superset - 10kg x 20/20/17

with dm hammer curl standing 8kg x 20, 4kg x 20/25

abs

a good workout i could have had the 50's up for a couple i think if id have had a spoter.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

getting close to the 50's!


----------



## hilly

i no i had them up the other week for 4 must have been havn a good day lol.


----------



## hilly

diet for today

als -3,415, fat 70.0, carbs 322.5, protein 304.5

i started insulin today 5iu pwo. i had 75g wms and 40g whey with this shot at the gym then 45 mins later i had a bowl of oats and 200g chicken with veg. didnt hypo at all or anything so happy with that.

i will be increasing cals to 3500 and see how my body/weight responds.


----------



## hilly

shoulders today

cardio was done first with 10 mins on stepper then 10 mins running on treadmill.

machine press - 30kg x 20, 50 x 10, 60 x 8, 70 x 8

db press - 25kg x 10 drop set to 15kg x 8

25kg x 7 drop set to 15kg x 7

barbell shrug - 60 x 15,15, 80 x 11

rear shrug machine - 12blocks x 12, 13b x 10, 14b x 7

stand side lat db superset - 12.5kg x 12, 13.5 x 10, 15 x 7

with stand rear delt db - 12.5 x 10/10/7

a good workout my shoulders were totally fried.


----------



## hilly

cals-3,507,fat 59.8,carbs- 327.5,protein 343.

also had a muller rice so another 200 cals


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i can see why they were fried!!

what comp are you doing again hilly?


----------



## hilly

i will be stopping logging my cals on here everyday as there is no need i will just note when i adjust them.

insulin was 5iu pwo today again no problems.


----------



## hilly

i dont no yet mate i am going to see how much size i have come january and get peoples opinion on wether to do the nabba first timers in north east as its very close. if i dont think i have enough muscle mass i will postpone and look at doing a ifbb sept timeish


----------



## hilly

cardio was 30 mins yesterday and thursday. no weights. training back and tri's this afternoon. will be having 3rd shot of insulin pwo. 5iu.

weight this morning 14 stone 6 so i have drop 2/3 pound this last week . will keep cals at 3500 this week then re assess


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> waheed *i use fitday.com to *track cals mate.
> 
> thanks for the input lads. I no i can make alot of gains from good diet and aas use before i start insulin. The reason i am tempted is i want to compete next year so feel i should use every avenue i have available to me to get as much size as possible.


Nice find mate, Im rubbish with calories and stuff, but that makes life easier... once i get round to filling it all in:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

yeh its very good. I used it a couple of years ago then forgot about it until pscarb reminded mentions it some were.

I tend to eat similar things so after a week or 2 of adding stuff everythings there now so it takes litterally seconds to fill in


----------



## Steedee

Things looking good mate. How you finding the slin pal?

Keep up the hard work bud.


----------



## hilly

alright mate, slin has been ok.

had an incident yesterday because i must have food poisining id been to the gym and had my slin shot then couldnt stop throwing up which was worrying as i had to keep my blood sugars up. I was alright tho.

I am still bad as a dog today cnt really eat much.

trained back yesterday

pull ups wide - bw x 11/9/6/6

preacher rows - 60kg x 12/10/12

1 arm pull downs - 75 x 8, 80 x 8, 85 x 10

seated row superset with - 5b x 10, 6b x 6, 5b x 6

pull downs - 4blocks x 15/12, 2b x 12

shrugs - 90kg x 8/8, 60kg x 15,15

have managed to stomach a protein shake and some chicken so far today. hopefully ill be feeling better 2moro.


----------



## Steedee

Hope you dont have what I had mate. That was awful.

And its funny you should say that as I was just thinking earlier today what would happen if you took slin then started yacking? Which is something that would worry me. As many of times I have honked up my shake after training. lol.

Glad you didnt end up going hypo mate.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate. i just forced a packet of lucozade tabs down my neck and that sorted me out.

i have now stoped bein sick but have no apetite and really bad stomach pains. my weight has droped to 14 stone 3. i am just tryin to eat crap that has alot of cals in and a protein shake or 2 at the moment to try and stop my bdy loosing weight. hopefully 2moro will be better.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hope you feel better soon mater

whats preacher rows?

trying to picture it but i have no idea!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate.

there just bent over rows but using a preacher bar lol. nothing exciting but i find they hit my back much more this way and they feel more comfortable.


----------



## hilly

Got up at 6:30 to do my cardio and decided this is to counter productive to keep up especially at the moment when i seem to be loosing weight.

cardio will now be performed 3 times a week on my off days from training. it will consist of 20 minutes jogging and 10 mins on a stepper. this is purely for fitness purposes.

I will be adding an extra meal in at 6:30 which will be a protein shake and oats with a banana or yogurt


----------



## hilly

right well im feeling much better today. diet has been spot on. went to the gym looking forward to doing quads as i havnt trained them for 3 weeks. did 130kg as my 3rd set and on the way out of the hole on the first one my lower right hand side of my body more towards the back really hurt. it now hurts to bend over. Im gutted.

session was as follows

squats - bar x 20, 60 x 10, 100 x 8, 120 x 4, 130 x 1 back went here could barely put weights away.

seated quad ext - 50 x 15, 60 x 12, 70 x 10/8, 50 x 15

calfs

leg press - 10 kg per side x 100/50/50

had slin pwo. will await to see how my back is 2moro as to what i do for the rest of the week.


----------



## sofresh

who is trying to kill you in the last photo?


----------



## joeyh1485

sorry to hear about your back mate hopfuly it won't be anything serious

Is your bodyweight still droping mate? Also how's your bf since deciding to up cals?


----------



## Steedee

Damn! sorry to hear about your back mate. Typical eh.

Let us know how it is bud, keep ya chin up.


----------



## hilly

thnks lads.

weight seems to have stoped dropping but i still have no appetite and still feel like im going to thru up every now and again. als have been around 3500 today.

bf im not so sure im fat i no that. I am just guna bulk for 10 weeks and not worry about the fat as i no i can get rid of it. Im looking forward to dieting how sad is that


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> Im looking forward to dieting how sad is that


This must be a typo...lol :laugh:


----------



## hilly

haha you would think so i no but in a strange way i am.

my back is slightly better today but still no way i can train so just keeping my cals clean an resting.


----------



## Steedee

Hope it heals up soon bud.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> thnks lads.
> 
> weight seems to have stoped dropping but i still have no appetite and still feel like im going to thru up every now and again. als have been around 3500 today.
> 
> bf im not so sure im fat i no that. I am just guna bulk for 10 weeks and not worry about the fat as i no i can get rid of it. Im looking forward to dieting how sad is that


not as sad as you think lol.... i'm looking forward to cutting!!!! :lol:

you cant cut what you dont have is my motto.....


----------



## hilly

very very tru and i could do with some extra mass lol.


----------



## hilly

well still havnt trained yet back is getting better slowly. i am gunna go do some cardio 2moro morning and try some weights depending on how my back is.

I have now been off 6 weeks and i have droped about 4 pounds which considering my illness etc isnt to bad however i am holding more fat than i would like.

My plan now is to bulk till febuary and evaluate wether i think i have enough mass to try the first timers nabba north in hartlepool or not. that gives me 10 weeks at the start of march 2 diet.

my next course will be as follows:

test e 750mg weeks 1-12

test prop 100mg mon-thurs weeks 1-2 - just using what i have left

deca 400mg week 1-12

dbol i am debating about wether to use it for the first 4-6 weeks every day or use it pre workout as i havnt tried this yet.

This ourse should really start in 2-3 weeks which means i will have been off for 8-9 weeks but i am tempted to start it as soon as my back heals. i no this isnt good for me but my last blood work was fine and if i am wanting to compete this year i am going to have to crack on.


----------



## hilly

Cardio done am today 30 mins to help stimulate my apetite as i have found over this past week or 2 i just havnt been as hungry as when i was doing cardio.

cals will be increased to 4000 as of today and i will also be starting my course today. I no its not healthy and i should wait a good bit longer than 6 weeks but im not.

my back is a bit better again today so i am going to go and train later on this afternoon nothing to heavy but just see how it goes.


----------



## hilly

workout today heavy chest and pump biceps.

Heavy chest

Flat BB - 80kg x 10, 100 x 10, 110 x 3/4+2

inc machine press - 65kg x 12. 75 x 8, 80 x 5 drop to 55 x 5 drop to 40kg x 5

cables - 30 x 10/10/35 x 6

Pump biceps

cables curl to head both arms superset - 15kg x 40/20, 10kg x 20

with db hammer standing - 5kg x 20/20/20

21's with straight bar - 35lb x 21/21

didnt do anything to stressfull stuck to mostly machines etc that wouldnt put alot of stress on my back and it was ok. i can still feel it but not very much so im over the moon.

i took 30mg dbol 45 mins pre workout and 8iu slin pwo will also be jabbing 750mg test enanthate and 400 mg deca today as well as 100mg test prop


----------



## joeyh1485

good to see your getting back to it mate great news about the back:thumbup1:

All the best for your course mate


----------



## Steedee

Nice course there mate. Why bother using dbol and prop to kick start? Seems a waste imo. use the dbol and save the prop for then end.

Glad the back is getting better. Just be careful with the added strength from the gear that you dont end up pulling it again.


----------



## hilly

thnks lads.

steedee the dbol was just to add in pre workout 4 times a week to see how it worked when used this way instead of eod. i find i get back pumps so bad it stops be training so i am hoping this method will prevent that.


----------



## hilly

tried to train quads and calfs today.

heavy quads

leg press - 60kg x 20, 80kg x 15, 130kg x 10(back really hurt doing these so stoped.)

quad ext - 55 x 15, 60 x 15, 75 x 8, 80 x 6 drop 50 x 6 drop 30 x 8

calfs pump

leg press - 10kg per side x 100/50/50

an ok workout considering my bad back my quads feel pretty worked considering i could do any pressing movement. day of rest 2moro.

I have had really bad stomach aches today and yesterday it feels like i am constantly bloated/full of gas etc. the only thing that has changed is using the slin so i am stoping this immediatly and se if it makes a difference.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders today again took it easyish with my back still playin up.

Smith press - 60kg x 10, 80 x 8, 100kg x 4+2, 60 x 15

stand side laterals db - 12.5 x 12, 15kg x 9/10

rear delt machine - 80 x 10/10/7

shrugs - 60 x 15, 80 x 15, 100 x 10/12

didnt wanna do to much and everything was done with perfect form.

diet is 3500-400 cals mainly clean im pleased. had a nandos 2night 2 chicken breast n 2 pittas with rice.


----------



## Guest

Still shifting some decent weights mate despite recent probs, good going. How you finding the slin? I just front loaded a g of sust and a g of deca, excited lol! Think on your course + your eating + your training plus the introduction of slin, some impressive gains are due, keep it up bro!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate am excited to like a kid at xmas lol.

I stoped the slin as have been having really bad stomach aches this last week. i have stoped my oats and changed my protein powder and stoped slin. im going to re introduce each of the seperatly and see if it was one of these causing it.


----------



## Guest

hmm..I find I dont get stomach issues on slin, makes me eat a bit more later in the day I find usually, dont know why? I know my stomach plays up big time from too much oats and whey, at one point last year I was living on the stuff, not good! Could just be a bug of sorts?


----------



## hilly

well i did have a bug a week or so ago so im not sure. I am going to introduce oats 2moro as i live off these for carbs lol i love them. then il try the protein pwoder and if all good i will re introduce insulin but may try a slow acting one am with breakfast i am researching over on ukiron.net. you should have a look over and join mate its a very good forum. some extremly knowledgable guys etc.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i wouldnt faff around with such light weight for the calves, its the same as you walking up and down the stairs but only weighing 20kg.... its not going to do much

you might be sore but only from lactic acid build up

calves grow from heavy ass weight!


----------



## hilly

thats what i originally thought but a lad who competes i have been training with does this once a week with very heavy supersets once a week and he has the biggest calfs i have ever seen lol so we will see.


----------



## hilly

trained hamstrings and triceps both light pump work on sat.

today trained heavy triceps and pump biceps had an arm day as i wont be training back again this week im just mixing things up.

Heavy triceps

Dips - bw x 20, +20kg x 15, +40kg x 8/5

standing single db raise - 15kf x 12m 17.5 x 7

incline preacher skull crushers - 30kg x 12, 40kg x 10/10

pump biceps

preacher machine - 20kg x 50/21, 15kg x 20

rope cable curls(hammer) - 10kg x 30, 12.5 x 25, 20kg x 20

ran a mile in mins and that was me done a good workout.

cals are between 3500 and 4000 but eating was bad sun/mon due to drinking sat night was my college night out.


----------



## hilly

back today nothing to heavy as my back is still healing.

wide grip pull downs - 40kg x 20, 65 x 15, 80 x 12, 87.5 8

preacher bar rows - 50kg x 15/15/15 these hirt my back slightly so didnt go heavy

narrow grip pull down machine - 65 x 15, 80 x 15, 95 x 10

seated v grip rows - 50 x 12, 57.5 x 15, 72.5 x 10

smith shrugs 0 60 x 15/15, 110 x 10

db shrugs - 30 x 15/12/12

back didnt give me much problems so im happy all in all.

also joged 2 miles before this workout.


----------



## Steedee

Glad things are on the mend mate. wont be long before your back at full strength.

Keep it up.


----------



## hilly

yeh it is thnks lads. i have no discomfort in the area at all until i bend over as in doing bent over rows so this is good news.

will be sticking to leg press tho till after xmas if not for the forseable future with maybe some front squats and hack squat machine thrown in.


----------



## hilly

i am trying for the next few weeks on my higher days to do more reps instead of 6-10 im doing some se of 12-15 as well thrown in just for a change while im bulking etc. still will be having pump days as well for fas twitch fibers.

chest and shoulders

chest

Incline dumbell - 30kg x 15, 35 x 10, 40 x 6/5

Flat barbell - 70 x 10, 80 x 9, 100 x 5

machine flies superset - 9blocks x 12/12

with dips - bw x 12/12

shoulders

machine press(similar to behind neck) 20 x 25/25/25

stand side lateral superset - 12.5 x 12/12/10

with stand rear delt raises - 10kg x 12/12/10

a good workout my shoulders were totally pumpd. been really busy with college and work this week so training hasnt been to my usual plan but this will hopefully resume this next week especially with my back on the mend.

i am wearing a belt at all times at the moment.


----------



## hilly

heavy quads/ abs today

hack squat - 0.75plateperside x 15, 1.5pps x 10, 1.75 x 8, 2pps x 4

leg press feet low - 2pps x 20, 2.5pps x 15, 3pps x 10

extensions - 30kg x 14, 40 x 12, 45 x 12

abs

workout was done in 30 minutes very much enjoyed it as no pain in back or knee so happy days.

will weigh myself next sat morning after a week of good eating. this is my third week on cycle starting 2moro so i started at between 14 stone 6 and 14 stone 8 so we will see what i weight sat morn.


----------



## joeyh1485

great news on the back and knee mate


----------



## hilly

training today chest and pump biceps

chest

Flat BB - 70 x 15, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 90 x 10

Inc dumbell - 32.5 x 11, 37.5 x 8, 40 x 6

cables - 22.5 x 15, 25 x 12, 30 x 12

pump biceps

straight bar stand curls - 20kg x 30, 15kg x 30, 12.5 x 25

stand db hammer superset - 10kg x 15/15

with seated preacher machine 1 hand - 5kg x15/15

an ok workout strength wasnt really there today dunno why but i had a good pump afterwards.


----------



## hilly

30 minutes cardio done today just to keep fitness levels up.

i have decided i dont like how much fat i am putting on so am going to start dieting second week of january. i will evaluate how i look in march and with your guys help decided wether i could me contest ready for may and also wether its worth me doing one or im better spending time trying to stay leand and putting size on.


----------



## hilly

training yesterday shoulders and calfs

shoulders

seated db press - 25 x 12, 32.5 x 11, 40 x 7(PB), 30 x 11

stand lat raise - 12.5 x 12/12, 15 x 10/12

bent over rear delt db - 12.5 x 12. 15 x 11/12

smith shrug - 70 x 15, 90 x 13, 130 x 6

db shrug - 32.5 x 15, 40 x 10

calfs

leg press - 80kg x 20, 130 x 15, 160 x 15, 210 x 18

seated leg press machine 1 leg - 57.5 x 15, 80 x 12


----------



## hilly

trainig today back and triceps

back

wide pull ups - bw x 11/10/8/ +5 x 6(these get harder as i get heavier lol)

preacher bar bent over rows - 50kg x 12, 70 x 10, 90 x 8/5

close grip pull downs - 65 x 12, 77.5 x 10, 85 x 8, 102.5 x 6

triceps

dips - bw x 15,+20kg x 10, +30 x 8

v grip push down - 30kg x 12, 40 x 10, 50 x 6

rope - 15kg x 12

a good workout quick in and out in 35 mins or so.


----------



## hilly

i have decided to try DC training for the next few months while i diet etc. the idea will i am hoping just training 3 days a week and concentrating on diet and cardio will help me preserve muscle while on a keto diet.

I got most of the useful info from this from VINCE who has done a whole thread on the most important bits and i have pinched some bits from his journal so thnks alot mate.

First workout as follows

1A

Inc DB - 20 x 20, 30kg x 10, 40kg x 4 = 42.5 x 10/5/2 rest pause set increase next week

smith mach shoulder press - 40 x 15, 60 x 10 = 60 x 8/5/4 rest pause increase next week

rememberd the stretch hear for delts

dips - bw x 15, +10 x 10, +25 x 10/5/4 rest pause increase next week

DL - 60kg x 10,100 x 6 = 140 x 1 bad back really hurt hear so stopped

wide grip pull downs - 45 x 15, 65 x 8, 80 x 4,95 x 8/4/4 rest pause increase next week

stretch lats 30 sec

abs

i think i sweated more doing this workout than i have for a while which i must admit surpised me. i wasnt happy with my strength on shoulder press as normally this is much higher but this is down to doing inc chest first and im sure this is ok and not a problem as its all getting worked.

it looks like deadlifts will be left alone for the next few months due to my back. i will have to see how it goes for squats but this may be the same.

This first week will be finding out what weights to use etc.


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking forward to seeing how you get on with the swap in style mate sounds like you have done your research as well

Pity about the back tho am sure you will be back to 100% in no time at all:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate everything else is ok i just cnt do deads and possibly squats i should still grow ok tho hopefully.


----------



## hilly

weight this mornign a fat 15 stone 2 lol. my aim is to hit 15 stone 7 then start dieting.

training today was not really dc trainin as the gym was closed early. i also forgot my notebook etc so dnt remember much of it.

frnt squats - 4 sets finished with 110kg for 5(PB)

leg press feet low superset with quad ext - 3 sets

biceps

standing barbell curls - 3 sets

mach preacher curls - 3 sets last one being a drop set

shrugs on smiuth - 4 sets.


----------



## hilly

thought id update this. havnt trained since tuesday diet has been totally ****e to be honest ive kept having 3 good protein shakes a day and eating lots of food so im still gaining weight hopefully.

training 2moro and atleast 2 or 3 times this week depending when the gym opens then diet starts 5th jan.


----------



## hilly

trained chest/triceps and abs today

chest

incline smith - 90kg x 10, 100 x 7, 110 x 3

db press very slight incline - 30kg x10, 35 x 11, 40 x 6

seated press narrow grip - 50kg x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 7

cables - 25kg x 20, 35 x 8/8

triceps

preacher skull crushes - 30kg x 12, 40 x 8

v grip push down - 3blocks x 10/10

dips - bw x 10/11

abs

cable crunches - 55kg x 15/65 x 20, 70 x 15, 75 x 12

lieing leg raise - bw x 12/15, +2.5kg x 8


----------



## hilly

so thought id post me diet up here that im starting on the 5th if everything goes to plan. its a keto diet baes around dave palumbos info.

meal 1 = 4 whole eggs

6 egg whites

toal = 44p,18f,2.6c

meal 2 =	25g peanut butter

50g reflex whey

total = 47.5p, 11f, 5c

meal 3 =	250g chicken

25g walnuts

total = 59p, 25f, 1c

meal 4 =	25g peanut butter

reflex whey

total = 47.5p, 11f, 5c

meal 5 =	200g beef

1 tablespoon olive oil

lettuce/broccoli

total = 52p,21f,1c

meal 6 =	25g peanut butter

50g whey

total = 47.5p, 11f, 5c

pwo = 50g reflex whey

total = 40p, 3.4f, 2c

totals = protein - 337g, fat - 100g, carbs - 21.6c

plan is to stick to this until i stop loosing weight then will start cardio am 30 mins 6 days a week. then increase from their.

anabolics will just be 500mg of test e a week until i decide wether im doing a show or not.


----------



## hilly

trained legs today

leg press -2 warm up sets then 3plates per side x 15, 4pps x 10, 5pps x 8(PB)

hack squat - 1pps x 10, 1.5pps x 8, 2pps x 6

db lunges static - 12.5 db's x 20/20

hams

good mornings - 27.5 x 12/10

stand single leg curl - 8blocks x 12, 10b x 10, 13b x 6

lie leg curl - 30kg x 10/12

a good workout overall was pleased with the pb and my legs feel totally fooked now. looking forward to starting my diet next week as im horibbly fat


----------



## hilly

ohh and weight this morning was 15 stone 7 so i hit my target even if i am to fat.


----------



## hilly

shoulders today

seated db press - 32.5kg x 10, 37.5 x 8, 42.5 x 6(PB)

stand lateral raise - 12.5kg x 12, 15 x 10/15

rear lat machine - 65 x 12, 72.5 x 8/9

smith shrugs - 80 x 15, 110 x 10, 140 x 9

a good workout shoulders were really pumped during it was almost painful and i enjoyed it.

was guna train 2moro but gym is closed to no training now till sat as im off to liverpool for a good drink for new year


----------



## Guest

Weight has flown up mate!New PB's coming in too, good stuff! Have a good new year bro!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate.

diet starts soon i cnt wait to get rid of this belly


----------



## photoroger

look at your physique & decide which bodyparts need building up to make a proportional & balanced physique. then just scale up that whole physique with efficient training. no one bodypart should be outstanding or standing out. ( "ROGMIC" on YouTube see dorian clips )


----------



## hilly

training today back/biceps

shoulder width pull downs underhand grip - 80kg x 10/87.5 x 10, 95 x 8, 102.5 x 6

t bar rows close grip - 50kg x 10, 60 x 8, 70 x 6

wide grip pull down behind neck - 65kg x 10, 72.5 x 7/6

seated v grip rows - 50kg x 15, 65 x 10, 72.5 x 12

biceps

stand alternate db - 15kg x 12, 20 x 10/7

preacher machines - 30 x 12, 35 x 9, 40 x 5+ 2 partials

cacle concentrate - 10kg x 12 each arm

a good workout overall tried the different pull downs to start with for a change and liked them. will do some light deads next weeks to see how my back is no problems otherwise tho.

diet starts monday.


----------



## hilly

alright mate i am going to diet till march/april time then decide wether i will enter the nabba north in may or stay in shape add a little more mass and do the ukbff show in leeds in sept.

weight this morning 15 stone 5.


----------



## hilly

well diet has started. trained chest and triceps today

flat barbell bench 2 x warm up, 90kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 110 x 7+1

inc db - 30 x 12, 35kg x 7, 40 x 4

mach flies superset - 8b x 12, 9blocks x 12, 10b x 10

with dips - bw x 12/12/10

triceps

push downs - 3b x 12. 3b+2.5kg x 10, 3b+5kg x 7

rope - 1b x 12, 1b+5 x 10

1 arm db above head - 10kg x 10. 12 x 8

a good workout overall felt really pump. strength considering i have had no carbs today was reasonable.

aas wise is 500mg test with 300mg deca and 30mg dbol per day.

cardio will be introduced when and if weight loss stops then i have t4 and clen to introduce at some point. will see how the first 2-3 weeks go


----------



## hilly

well first day of diet over. hasnt been to bad but i am very hungry now and i feel very lethargic. I am hoping that when i get into ketosis this feeling will go otherwise ill switch to carb cycling.


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

if you are hungry you may need more fats in there . the lethargic feeling you have will pass took me a couple of weeks but your body adjusts then its fine

fb


----------



## hilly

sound mate. ill see how it goes 2moro and adjust from their


----------



## winger

Hilly, how many carbs are you taking in?

To fall into ketosis you shouldn't exceed 20 grams of carbs.

Also some fall into ketosis faster when they add more fats. In fact, some never get into ketosis unless they add more fats. Good call FB.

On average it takes about 3-4 days to fall into ketosis and then you will feel great.


----------



## hilly

my carbs are under 30g per day nothing direct at all. i based it around dave p template fir a 200 pound man. its on page 14 or 15 i think mate. I have keto sticks that should hopefully tell me im in ketosis. i shall be checking friday


----------



## jonnyregan10

any1 got any gud advice for first timers competeing in junior, im 18 yr old natural neva touch any gear or growth. cheeers


----------



## joeyh1485

hope the diet goes well mate and well done on the weight increase

Looks like your well on your way to doing your first show this year:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate hopefully.


----------



## FATBOY

jonnyregan10 said:


> any1 got any gud advice for first timers competeing in junior, im 18 yr old natural neva touch any gear or growth. cheeers


the best thing you can is start your own thread m8 post up some stats ect


----------



## jonnyregan10

how do ya start ya own threds m8.


----------



## hilly

click on new thread at the top of a section mate.

diet today again has been spot on. I felt very tired this afternoon and had 1 hours sleep which isnt like me. Im hoping this lethargic feeling goes away otherwise i will go back to carb cycling. i will hold out for 2 weeks


----------



## hilly

trained quads and abs today

front squats smith - 2 warm up sets - 70kg x 12, 90 x 8, 110 x 3

stand barbel lunges - bar x 24, 30 x 20, 40kg x 16

ext - 45 x 15, 60 x 11, 70 x 10, 80 x 8

abs

a good workout overall i was struggling to walk up the stairs aftrerwards. I get no back pain at all from front squats using the smith so these and leg press are going to be my to main quad exercises for the next few months until my back is 100% as it still niggles with squats and deads.

i have decided as my legs are my lagging body part in my eyes i am going to split quads and hams up and do them on their own days. quads will be done with abs and hams with calfs.

diet is going well felt slightly hypoish after traing however i had a protein shake and some brazil nuts and feel fine now.


----------



## hilly

well diet today has been spot on and i feel much better than i have the past few days.

tried 2 keto sticks today and its showing i am between the first 2 colour changes. between traces (0.05 ) and faible(0.15) not sure what these mean maybe the amount of ketones in the urine per some amount????

either way its showing i am their or getting there which would explain the improvements in hunger and energy today.

all in all happy with this.


----------



## hilly

workout today shoulders

seated db press - 32.5 x 10, 37.5 x 10(2 more than last week) 42.5 x 4(2 less lol)

up row and press see below - 30 x 10/10/8

rear lat machine - 62 x 12, 80 x 10, 87 x 10

stand db side lat - 12.5 x 12/11/10

traps

preacher bar upright rows - 30 x 15, 40 x 12, 50 x 8

db shrugs behind - 35 x 12, 40 x 10

the upright row and press was takin from a flew lewis video on the gaspari link below

http://gasparinutrition.com/GaspariC...7/Default.aspx. i really enjoyed these and can see them being in most future workouts.

overall a good workout felt strong tho maybe lacking endurance due to not gettin 6 out of the 42.5's like last week.

i must say i looked much better in a vest in the gym 2night than i did 2 weeks ago. think it must just be the water coming off. i will only wear a vest once every 2 weeks so i can notice changes myself.


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> i have decided as my legs are my lagging body part in my eyes i am going to split quads and hams up and do them on their own days. quads will be done with abs and hams with calfs.


Good idea mate, mine have come on real well since doing this 6 months ago :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

yeh i thought even while dieting i will start doing this and continue to all year.


----------



## hilly

workout today hams and calfs

few warm up sets of good mornings

sldl of platform - 60kg x 10, 70 x 10, 80 x 8

leg press feet high - 2.5plates per side x 10, 3pps x 10, 3.5pps x 10

lieing leg curl - 40 x 15, 50 x 10, 55 x 8

good mornings - 20kg x 15

calfs

leg press superset - 3.5pps x 15, 4pps x 15, 4.5 x 15

with standing calf raise - 60kg x 8/8/8

seated leg press machine single leg - 50 x 12 each, 75 x 12

tell the dbol have kicked in now was getting crazy pumps in the gym.


----------



## hilly

trained back and biceps

wide grip pull ups - bw x 10/10/6/6

preacher bent over rows - 70kg x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 10 drop 50 x 15

single arm lat pull down machine - 45 x 15, 60 x 10,65 x 10

seated v grip row superset - 50kg x 10, 60 x 8/8

with close grip underhand pull down - 4blocks x 12. 5b x 10/8

biceps

bb curls - 78lb x 10/8/8 wont do these again as they hurt my wrist

alt stand db curls - 12.5kg x 20/20, 15kg x 12

i have never trained biceps after back before i dont think and it felt wierd as i was really weak and didnt seem to feel it as much at the time as i normal do when training biceps after chest. however they feel pretty pumped now so we shall see for the next few weeks how this goes.


----------



## joeyh1485

great workout mate

If bb curls hurt your wrist you could try body drag curls they take the wrists and delts completely out of the exercise


----------



## Incredible Bulk

curls hurt my wrist too, i wear wrist straps mate...problem solved


----------



## hilly

thnks for the ideas lads. i usually stick with dumbells and preachers. i try barbell every so often but it never gets any better.

day off today


----------



## hilly

well weight this morning after a week is 14 stone 14. droped 4 pound or so first week majority will be water but im happy with that start.


----------



## hilly

trained today chest/triceps

chest

slight incline db press - 3 warm up sets - 40kg x 12, 42.5 x 6, 47.5 x 4, 50 x 4, 55 x 0

flat barbell slight pause at chest- 70 x 15, 90 x 7, 100 x 5

fly machine - 95 x 13, 102.5 x 98/

triceps

incline preacher skull crushes - 30kg x15, 40 x10, 45 x 6

rope - 20 x 12, 25 x 10/10

stand single db above head - 8kg x 20each

a very good workout overall. the gym i trained at today doesnt have any 52.5 so the 55 was a big jump and dam did they feel heavy compared to the 50's. i could barely get them in place. with a spotter i got one up brought it down bymyself but couldnt get it up without help. you could call it 2 assisted reps lol.

enjoyed the workout it felt good was happy with strength etc.

have started to get really bad prickly heat these past few weeks i think it could either be the deca or dbol and im gettin a few spots on my forearms. if these get any worse both will be droped.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the best way to jump from 50 to 55 is to get a minimum of 8 reps with the 50's...

my last gym had 35's, 40's and 50's...you can imagine the jump needed for 40 to 50.

as a rule of thumb i found that by concentrating on getting 8-10 reps, i could get at least 4-5 reps reps of the next 5kg jump or 2-3 reps of a 10kg jump


----------



## hilly

good thinkin mate thnks.

i was really just testin the water as i was suprised with how strong i felt having no carbs at all for 7 days. this ketosis crack is ok lol


----------



## Geo

How's it going mate??

Is the Keto working for you??

Geo


----------



## hilly

alright mate im good thnks ureself?

keto diet is working suprisingly well. i dont really feel hungry anymore and as i said above strength/energy in the gym today was good.

i started last monday and have droped 6 pound in the first week. first cheat meal is this friday night so i will see how things go this next 2/3 weeks and start adding some cardio in when weight loss slows.

i have been speaking to a mate of mine who competes and he says he uses clen eod right the way through his diet. this is the second time i have been told this first time was by a friend of my dad who won mr universe more than once so i am going to try this method out from today. i usually use it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off so we shall see.


----------



## Geo

I think 2 wks on 2 wks off is what most people use mate, including myself. But iv been told on good Knowledge from two guys who i respect and are competing this year, that you can run it for the full diet. Doing 1 per day building up to 2 per day.

Geo


----------



## hilly

yeh i normally run it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. their seems to be a few ways depending on who you speak to. i am going to try this every other day method and on the day ure not taking it take an ehpedrine tablet i think. we shall see as i get further into the diet.


----------



## hilly

trained quads today

leg press - 2 warm up sets - 4plates per side x 10, 4.75pps x 6, 5pps x 6, 5.5 x 4(PR)

hack squat - 1pps x 20/20

extensions - 35kg x 15, 45 x 11, 50 x 9

calfs

seated - 2plates x 20, 2.5 x 15, 3p x 10

standing calf machine - 14blocks x 15/17/15

abs

leg raises - bw x 20, +2.5kg x 8/8

was going to do more abs but i cam over light headed and slightly dizzy. i also started to feel really sick so i sta for 5 minutes but got no better so came home. no idea what caused this. i did really push myself but i almost felt a bit hypoish sort of i had a teaspoon of natty pb and 4 brazil nuts when i got in and i feel fine now so no idea.

overall a good workout.


----------



## hilly

no training today just rest diet has been spot on. no real hunger issues just the odd craving or something sweet. i have been swapping either my dinner or tea fat from olive oil with 25g of peanut butter which tends to stop these cravings.


----------



## joeyh1485

sounds like the keto is going well mate how do you rate it so far?


----------



## hilly

hunger wise very good. I cnt remember bein hungry at all after the first 4/5 days. i still crave sweet things every now and again but dont we all.

weight loss wise its droped off me in the first week and a half next weigh in is friday morn as cheat is friday night. i cnt really give me opinion on fat loss etc until feb i reckon give it a good 4 weeks then evaluate.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> I cnt remember bein hungry at all


I wish I could say that. :whistling:


----------



## hilly

haha i find if i leave eating more than 3 hours hunger seems to kick in quickly but as soon as i eat am good for another 3 hours so this works well for me. i am really looking forward to my cheat 2moro night dominoes and ben and jerrys here i come.


----------



## hilly

trained today back and biceps

back

underhand wide grip pull down - 2 warm up - 87.5kg x 10, 95 x 10, 102.5 x 8

dorian yates bent over rows - 60kg x 12, 90 x 10, 110 x 5

db rows - 32.5 x 12 each, 40 x 12each

seated rows wide bar grip - 50kg x 10, 57.5 x 8, 65 x 6+4 rest pause

biceps

1 arm preacher machine - 20kg x 6+2, 15 x 8+2 slow negative on all reps

stand db hammer - 12.5 x 9+3 half reps/ 10+5 half reps

preacher curls - 35 x 10/8 slow negative

a good workout felt strong and toyed with some different training ideas from dorian yates video.


----------



## hilly

trained hams calfs and abs

hamstrings

good mornings - 25kg x 12, 35 x 10, 40 x 10

single leg curls slow negative- 10blocks x 12, 12b x 10, 14b x 4+4+2 rest pause

feet high leg press - 2.5plates per side x 12, 3pps x 12

sldl off platform - 100kg x 10/8

abs

cable crunches - 55kg x 16, 65 x 15, 75 x 12, 80 x 10

lie leg raise - bw x 15, +2.5kg x 10/8

cals

leg press superset - 3pps x 20, 3.5pps x 20, 4pps x 16

with standing calf - 12blocks x 15/15/12

a good workout i started feeling very tired 2wards the end but was strong through hamstrings.


----------



## hilly

weight this morning was 14 stone 11 so thats 8 pound in 1 week and 5 days. cheat meal 2night and i cnt wait im having dominoes


----------



## Incredible Bulk

enjoy the pizza!

i'll enjoy my sugar free jelly lol


----------



## hilly

haha just had the pizza it was awesome having some ben and jerrys soon. i think i have got a carb/sugar rush as its the first ive had in 13 days


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders and forearms today

standing calf machine as press - 10block x 10, 11b x 10 12b x 6, 6+4 restpause set

standing side laterals - 12.5 x 15, 13.5 x 12, 15 x 10

rear delt cables - 10 x 10/12, 15 x 8

upright row and press - 27.5kg x 15, 35 x 8

machine shrugs - 12blocks x 15, 13b x 10, 14b x 9

cable rows - 50 x 12, 60 x 10

forearms

seated bb curls - 25 x 15/15/12

standing behind back curls - 25 x 15/15/12

a very good session overall shoulders were really pumped. forearms i did as i dont normally and i may start doing them every week with shoulders.

diet is back to normal. i was not in ketosis at all after my cheat last night will test again in the morning


----------



## LittleChris

hilly2008 said:


> haha just had the pizza it was awesome having some ben and jerrys soon. i think i have got a carb/sugar rush as its the first ive had in 13 days


I see you go for a naughty cheat meal then :thumb:

I wouldn't mind a Dominoes for my next cheat, I think I will wait until a little leaner for that though.

Also strangely fancy some McD's wedges with that chive sauce.

Find myself constantly thinking about food, even worse when those around you are eating tasty stuff.

How long are you planning on dieting for?


----------



## hilly

yeh at this stage in the diet i am having naughty cheats when it gets later on i will clean these up. i am also constantly thinking about food especially in my house as my overweight brother and his girlfriend are always eating takeaway and choc and ****e lol.

i am planning to diet till april so 16 weeksish and decide then wether i will do a show in may or bulk back up and do one later in the year. i want to see how i look when i egt right down as ill be doing the nabba first timers and i no 2 lads who are sat at 19 stone at the moment planning on doing it so i will be greatly outsized but we shall see.


----------



## LittleChris

What made you decide to use Slin at such an early stage?

Pretty dangerous drug from what I have read of it...


----------



## hilly

its something i wanted to try to try and pack as much size on as possible in a short time however as i said previously i used it twice and it gave me really bad stomach pains. havnt used it again.

its not dangerouse if you use it right mate i spent 6 months reading up on it and am still looking at iut now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, slin will be a major addition... are you sure your ready for it?

we are both in the same boat but slin isnt even on my radar, plenty of growth from conventional AAS means


----------



## hilly

its was something i had available so thought id give it a go but it didnt seem to work well for me due to the stomach cramps i was getting. like i said i used it twice and didnt get on with it.

however after reading alot of max info on ukiron i will be looking at trying a slow acting slin as alot of what he says seems like good sense especially even for people at our level. i would prefer to use the long acting slin which seems very safe and keep my AAs doseages as low as they are now when maiking improvements as i see both long acting slin and aas the best way to grow and they seem to work well off each other.


----------



## hilly

trained chest and triceps

chest

inc smith - 2 warm ups, 100kg x 8, 110 x 5+2 rest pause set

flat DB - 35kg x 10, 37.5 x 10, 42.5 x 7+2 rest pause

db flies - 17.5kg x 12, 20 x 12

dips - bw x 20/20

triceps

push down - 30kg x 12, 40 x 10, 45 x 6+2 rest pause

inc db skull - 12.5 x 8/9

stand db overhead single - 8kg x 15 each, 10 x 10each

a good workout overall i am not loosing any strength at all which im pleased with. i really enoyed this session for some reason and i am starting to get more vascular which is a good sign


----------



## LittleChris

You are nice and strong. Those flyes are monstrous, would pull my arms off! :thumb:

Hope you didn't take my comment the wrong way bud. Was not intended like that at all. :beer:


----------



## hilly

strength could be better to be honest but i will be intending to make some big improvements strength wise when i finish dieting.

no mate its all good.


----------



## LittleChris

Exactly the same as me- want to add some serious mass this year but keep BF at a reasonable level.

How lean are you looking to go on your current diet?


----------



## hilly

competition lean i am thinking of doing the nabba north in may but it depends what i look like when i get right down. ill prbs have to go to 12 stone 7 which i feel maybe to light in a first timers group as i no 2 lads that will be on stage at 16. i am prepping on lol


----------



## hilly

trained quads, calfs and abs

a different approach to quads today. i watched that video with dorian training the other day were he does squats last so doesnt have to go as heavy. As i cnt squat heavy at the moment due to back problems i thought id give this a go.

extensions - 2 warm up sets, 40 x 15, 45 x 16, 50kg x 15

leg press feet low - 2pps x 15, 3pps x 15, 4pps x 15

squats - 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10+4 rest pause set

calfs

leg press - 3.5pps x 30, 4.5pps x 15, 5pps x 15 drop 4pps x 10 drop 3pps x 10 drop 2pps x 12

standing calf machine - 12blocks x 15, 14b x 15, 15blocks x 12

abs

cable crunches superset - 3b+5kg x 12/12/12

with hang leg raise - bw x 12/12/10

another good workout pleased with strength ext considering diet. happy that i could do squats with hardly any pain in my back at all. my quad workouts will be similar to this from now on.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

how high on your shoulders do you have the bar when you squat?


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> competition lean i am thinking of doing the nabba north in may but it depends what i look like when i get right down. ill prbs have to go to 12 stone 7 which i feel maybe to light in a first timers group as i no 2 lads that will be on stage at 16. i am prepping on lol


Is Richie doing it? i have switched from Deny's to Moorse gym for a few months so wont see him for awhile but will defo be at the show. i know he was thinking about it.


----------



## hilly

No hes not mate hes takin time out to add some size. i reckon we can get him to 20 stone ish. He will probs end up doing the north next year. moores is a good gym used to train their myself around 3/4 years ago


----------



## hilly

Incredible Bulk said:


> how high on your shoulders do you have the bar when you squat?


proberly 2/3 inches from my neck.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> No hes not mate hes takin time out to add some size. i reckon we can get him to 20 stone ish. He will probs end up doing the north next year. moores is a good gym used to train their myself around 3/4 years ago


i have trained there in the past but use to train in the mornings.

i think richie needs to start training legs hard my uncle (he works at Deny's gym) put him thru a leg session and he walked out half way through. He just never really seems to push himself hard.

he has so much potental its un real!!


----------



## hilly

i no ive told him he really needs to bring his legs up thats what he is concentrating on this year or supposed to be. legs are a nightmare to train you have to learn to enjoy it in my eyes.

the amount of potential he has is crazy


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> i no ive told him he really needs to bring his legs up thats what he is concentrating on this year or supposed to be. legs are a nightmare to train you have to learn to enjoy it in my eyes.
> 
> the amount of potential he has is crazy


i swear i have not seen him push himself once not to failure. well you will have to have words with him as he as only done half a leg session this year up to now lol

hope the prep goes well for you hilly and i'll be keeping an eye on this thread for any tips


----------



## hilly

Yeh i will mate. I have been trying to drag him to train legs with me but our working hours clash etc.

thnks mate and you input will be much appreciated. im trying this keto diet at the mon so will see if its any better than the carb cycling


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> Yeh i will mate. I have been trying to drag him to train legs with me but our working hours clash etc.
> 
> thnks mate and you input will be much appreciated. im trying this keto diet at the mon so will see if its any better than the carb cycling


well im looking for idea's on how to diet i think i will try cal defficant diet. i aint sure i could do the keto diet lol


----------



## hilly

to be honest mate i didnt think i wouldnt be impressed either but i really am. no hunger problems like when i was carb cycling just the cravings for the odd sweet thing i get no matter what lol.

Upto now i am happy with it strength is holding well and weight is coming off. we shall see how it goes over the next couple of months.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> to be honest mate i didnt think i wouldnt be impressed either but i really am. no hunger problems like when i was carb cycling just the cravings for the odd sweet thing i get no matter what lol.
> 
> Upto now i am happy with it strength is holding well and weight is coming off. we shall see how it goes over the next couple of months.


I did not mind carb cycling but i was carrying to much body fat when i started and the weigh was coming off to slowly so i switched to cal defficant. i enjoy doing cardio so i would rather eat well and burn it off doing the cardio it worked well for me but think i dropped to fast due to my bad timing but i have learnt my lesson this time.

this is the first year i have eaten like a bodybuilder and i have a good feeling about how i will look in dec for the show again i think i will have made a massive improvement and i defo think my condition will be better but we will see.

i think watching the NABBA show will kill me as i wanted to do it but due to lack of mass and the gf wanting another baby i have decided to defo give it a miss. i'll still be rooting for you hilly.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate. to be honest i dont think i have the mass either. im helping a lad for the first timers prep and hes 19 stone ish so heavier than rich was when i started his prep. its still up in the air what i do but i enjoy the dieting and learning anyway.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> thnks mate. to be honest i dont think i have the mass either. im helping a lad for the first timers prep and hes 19 stone ish so heavier than rich was when i started his prep. its still up in the air what i do but i enjoy the dieting and learning anyway.


You prepping someone you may compete against? i learnt so much about my body dieting for the show im happy because i know when i come to do a qualifiying show i will know what works the best and hope to be bang on. why dont you enter deny's show dec?

when i started dieting i was 17.8 stone at 5,10" i thought i was 15-17%bf but now looking back i think i was around 20%. i had alot of fat hidden i think lol


----------



## hilly

yeh the lad asked me a while a go to help so im carb cycling for his diet.

i learnt alot about mine last year when i dieted. to be honest i like experimenting more than anything and trying things out on myse,lf and others. i tried one or 2 things with rich that worked and if hed have stuck to his diet 100% he would have looked unreal.

i started at 15 stone 5 at ariund 15% so when im right down might be 12 and a half stone whoch i feel is to small i think but we shall see.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> yeh the lad asked me a while a go to help so im carb cycling for his diet.
> 
> i learnt alot about mine last year when i dieted. to be honest i like experimenting more than anything and trying things out on myse,lf and others. i tried one or 2 things with rich that worked and if hed have stuck to his diet 100% he would have looked unreal.
> 
> i started at 15 stone 5 at ariund 15% so when im right down might be 12 and a half stone whoch i feel is to small i think but we shall see.


rich was telling us 2 weeks before the show about the sunday dinners he was eating and the toblorone(sp) :thumb:

well you will have to let me know how your mate gets on with carb cycling


----------



## hilly

i will mate. he has never dieted before so like rich he may cheat as people usually do on their first diet.


----------



## hilly

training today shoulders

db press - 3 warm ups - 37.5 x 8, 40 x 8, 42.5 x 3+2

upright row and press - 30kg x 15/12/12+6+4 rest pause set

cable rear delt - 10 x 12, 12.5 x 12, 15 x 12

drop set 4 drops going from 15kg db to 6kg db for 10 reps each

smith shrugs - 70 x 15, 100 x12, 120 x 10,

a good workout strength is dropping very slightly which is expected but happy overall


----------



## joeyh1485

that workout looks intense mate:thumbup1:

What body weight you at now? An did you expect your strength drop before now?


----------



## LittleChris

Intense workout, just the way I like it.


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> that workout looks intense mate:thumbup1:
> 
> What body weight you at now? An did you expect your strength drop before now?


weigh in is in the morning but i should be under 14 stone 10. strength i always expect to drop slightly and im 3 weeks in now plus its been 7 days since i last had any carbs so im very depleted which i presume will have an affect.


----------



## joeyh1485

yeah I must admit I was surprised that your strength was holding out with no carbs but it's not a bad thing


----------



## hilly

yeh it was always going to drop at some point lol. i dnt mind to much.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking forward to your cheat meal?

What are you planning on having?

I didn't rate the pizza too highly- not enough cheese for my liking but was a nice treat anyway.

Reckon it might be Pizza Hut next week. You like Pizza Hut? Seems pretty cheap for a buffet if I remember correctly...

I read you used T3- how did you rate that?


----------



## hilly

i rated the t3 very good mate. im going to be trying some t4 this time.

im going to an american diner for burger and curly fries with cheescake for desert.

i prefer dominoes over pizza hut.


----------



## hilly

trained hams and abs 2day

good mornings - 15kg x 15, 30kg x 10/10

ham curl - 40kg x 15, 55 x 12, 60 x 8+3 rest pause set

leg press feet high - 105kg x 12/15, 125 x 12

SLDL of platform - 100kg x 8/6

abs

sit ups superseted with knee tucks - 3 sets of 20 each

decent workout cheat meal 2night cant wait.

weight was still 14 stone 10 this morning which means no loss this week. i put this down to adding salt to my diet this week which means i will be holding some more water plus i have increased dbol to 40mg last 8 days.

i look considerably leaner which im happy about but will start am cardio 30 mins pre breakfast 5 days a week from monday.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> start am cardio 30 mins pre breakfast 5 days a week from monday.


Waking up early to do cardio must be very hard to do!


----------



## hilly

yeh i find the first week is the worse. When i wake up actually getting myself out of bed is the hardest thing but as long as i jump straight up im ok. if i lie and think about it then am never getting up haha


----------



## hilly

i dont seem to be enjoying my cheat meals anywere near as much as i thought to be honest.

last night i went for burger and fries with cheescake for dessert then i had a mint magnum around 30 minutes later.

I may from now on stick to having something different but not ****e like i have been as i am not enjoying it like i thought i would. to be honest i could have not had a cheat meal last night and wouldnt have been to botherd.


----------



## LittleChris

Ah thats a shame. I find that the thought of having the cheat is sometimes nicer than the cheat itself. It is useful though as it keeps you on track for the rest of the time.

Going to try something different with mine as well- some of that Jordan ceral with some skimmed milk and then something like a pizza.

Have a good weekend bro.


----------



## hilly

trained back/biceps and calfs today. strength is more or less stagnent hard to tell with me trying different things with my training so much. I have to say tho i have really enjoyed training this week im feeling everything were i should be feeling it etc and im looking better in the mirror at gym in a t ****. i wont be wearing a vest until end of feb.

back

wide pull ups - bw x 12/10/8/5

preacher bar rows - 70kg x 10/10, 80 x 10

Deadlifts - 100kg x 8/8, 120 x 6 over the moon hardly any pain were my bad back was.

seated wide grip rows upper back - 3blocks x 15/4b x 12, 5b x 10

biceps

1 arm preacher machine - 1b x 10,10+5 very slow negatives

stand alt db curl - 12.5kg x 20/24

rope curls hammer style - 25kg x 15, 35 x 15

cals

donkey - 2plates x 20/20/15

leg press - 3pps x 15, 4pps x 15, 5pps x 12

very happy at being able to do deadlifts with hardly any pain. i didnt go heavy just worked on the movement etc. i will do them again like this in 2 weeks.


----------



## LittleChris

Good to hear about the deadlifts.

Nice session :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485

Awesome workout an great news on the deads your back is finaly on the mend

There is a post in dmcc's journal about doms that may explain why your feeling everything were your meant to be feeling it more on a keto diet defo worth a read, I can't even remember who the original poster was now:rolleyes:


----------



## hilly

ill have a search about thnks mate


----------



## hilly

trained chest and triceps today.

bad news is i pulled my left pec doing bench and its killing me im gutted. i decided to train today as i have lots of college work. this was my 4th day training in a row which must have been to much whilst dieting. anyway it went like this.

decided to do sets of 3 for bench.

flat bench - 2 warm ups - 80 x 3, 100 x 3x 110 x 3, 120 x 2+1 chest hurt.

Inc db - 30kg x 12, 40 x 10 chest really hurt droped to 30 for a set of 17

flies - couldnt do any

triceps

hammer curl bar crushes - 30kg x 12, 40x 10, 45 x 10

v grip push down - 30 x 15, 40 x 10. 45 x 9

rope - 15 x 20

chest is killing me now. quads 2moro then will have 2/3 days off gym and see how it is wed/thurs.

on a postive note went out with the lads last night and didnt touch a drop again which im happy about.


----------



## joeyh1485

now that is real dedication mate :thumbup1: your a better man than me I'd of bin hammerd :whistling: wich is why I hardly go out anymore

Sorry to hear about the chest mate

Any feedback on how the clen eod is going? I'm going to add some in next week but I think am going to go for the standard 2 on 2 off


----------



## winger

Hilly, can you visibly see any damage to the muscle in your chest?

Have you been hanging around JW007...lol


----------



## hilly

no cant see any damage mate think ive just pulled it to be honest. its my own bloody fault which is annoying.

joey its good well. its hard to tell i always think when dieting whats doing what but im definatly leaning out people are commenting in the gym and i havnt worn a vest yet thats just in t shirt.

id say try the usual 2 week on 2 week off first see how you find it. run some ehpedrine on the 2 weeks off.


----------



## LittleChris

Sorry to hear about the pec. Hopefully it should be healed shortly!


----------



## hilly

did 30 mins cardio this morning am pre breakfast.

chest is still very sore today so no training may give it a miss 2moro as well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gutted to read about the pulled pec, they can be quite scary when you realy twang it as you cant breathe properly


----------



## hilly

yeh it really hurt but its not to bad now. im annoyed i may have to lay off trainin for the weeks. ill just train legs and keep cardio up.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats the best way to look at it, focus elsewhere for now


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> trained chest and triceps today.
> 
> bad news is i pulled my left pec doing bench and its* killing me im gutted*. i decided to train today as i have lots of college work. this was my 4th day training in a row which must have been to much whilst dieting. anyway it went like this.
> 
> decided to do sets of 3 for bench.
> 
> flat bench - 2 warm ups - 80 x 3, 100 x 3x 110 x 3, 120 x 2+1 chest hurt.
> 
> Inc db - 30kg x 12, 40 x 10 chest really hurt droped to 30 for a set of 17
> 
> flies - couldnt do any
> 
> triceps
> 
> hammer curl bar crushes - 30kg x 12, 40x 10, 45 x 10
> 
> v grip push down - 30 x 15, 40 x 10. 45 x 9
> 
> rope - 15 x 20
> 
> chest is killing me now. quads 2moro then will have 2/3 days off gym and see how it is wed/thurs.
> 
> on a postive note went out with the lads last night and didnt touch a drop again which im happy about.


Pain is good mate, if it doesnt hurt then worrry :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Pain is good mate, if it doesnt hurt then worrry :thumbup1:


LOL


----------



## hilly

haha i like it thnks jw lol.


----------



## hilly

trained quads and abs today

leg ext - 30kg x 20/20 - 60kg x 15, 70kg x 15,80 x 12, 90 x 10

leg press - 2.5pps x 12, 3pps x 12, 3.5pps x 12, 4pps x 8

seated leg press single leg - 72.5 x 15 each, 87.5 x 15 each

abs

cardio - 30 mins.

did cardio after training as i forgot to set my alarm this morning so didnt go pre breakfast. quads were totaly fried after this workout and cardio was a struggle.


----------



## joeyh1485

don't you just love cardio after legs

Great workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

yeh i deserved it for forgetting to set my alarm lol it was my punishment


----------



## hilly

hams and calfs today

hams

good mornings - 25kg x 12/15, 35 x 12 no issue with back at all so very happy

leg curls - 30kg x 15, 40 x 12, 45 x 9

SLDL of platform - 70 x 10, 90 x 10+3 rest pause

calfs

leg press superset - 3pps x 25, 4pps x 20, 4.5pps x 15

with donkey raise - 1plate x 20/20/15

happy with the workout was short but intense had a good pump afterwards.


----------



## hilly

Im also thinking about pre exhausting on all muscle groups while dieting. theory is that it means i wont go heavy and risk an injury while dieting like i did sunday to my chest. im going to post a thread on this in traiing section to get peoples thoughts.

chest is getting better which im pleased about.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i prefer pre-exhausting the chest now by far, dieting or not.

i dont see other than leg extensions before squats how'd you pre-exhaust say your back?


----------



## hilly

maybe im more thinking of doing more concentration movements first then doing bench, squat, deads last so to speak.


----------



## hilly

i have seen alot about this fst training lately so thought id give it ago for biceps today. Only othet thing i can really train this week due to bad chest.

biceps

alt standing db curls - 17.5kg x 24, 20kg x 20, 22.5 x 16

hammer curl bar - 30kg x 12/12, 40 x 7

preacher machine FST - 25kg x 10/10/10/8/8/7/7 - 30 sec rest

I enjoyed this and wanted to do train for longer. i tried some triceps but my chest hurt so had to leave it. think i will incorparate this into my training for a while and see how it goes.

WEIGHT HIS MORNING - 14 STONE 7.


----------



## LittleChris

Heya mate. Wondering if you could tell me a little more about MT2? Is it OTC or blackmarket? What prices are we talking? You find it effective?


----------



## hilly

cardio this morning no training today. chest has improved loads which im pleased about.

cheat meal 2night started at half 7 had a flapjack, yogurt and danish pastry. going for pizza now then ive got ice cream to finish.


----------



## LittleChris

Enjoy your cheat mate! Do you get stomach pains when you have yours? I have for the past two!


----------



## XJPX

how was ur cheat meal bro  ? x


----------



## hilly

cheat meal was ok to be honest nothing special. this pizza i got was **** really should of went to dominoes. then i just made myself feel ill eatin crack id wanted during the week. I wont be doing this next week ill probs go for a big meal in nandos come home have some of my fave ice cream and that will do i reckon.


----------



## hilly

everything is going well. Have added in 1 ehpedrine tablet pre cardio on the days i am not taking clen.

Cardio will remain at 30 mins pre breaky this week as weight los hasnt slowed yet.

quads today


----------



## LittleChris

Keep at it chap.

What you weighing in at the moment and what height?


----------



## hilly

5 ft 10 weight was 14 stone 7 last friday


----------



## joeyh1485

fair play mate no point in having a cheat if your not enjoying it


----------



## hilly

was going to train quads today but leg is a little sore so trained arms.

biceps

Alt stand db curls - 17.5 x 24, 20kg x 24, 22.5 x 20

hammer bar standing - 30 x 10, 40kg x 8

standing preacher curls FST7- 30kg x 12/12/12/10, 25 x 10/10/10

triceps

flat bench - 60 x 15, 80kg x 12, 100 x 7, 110 x 5 no pain in chest good sign

dips - bw+20kg x 15, +30 x 12

v push down fst7 - 40 x 10/10/8, 35 x 10, 30 x 10, 25 x 10/10

arms were really pumpd after this. Happy my chest never hurt. Hopefully this week i can train back and some delts just no pressing movements as well as legs. will leave chest until next week.

i am really enoying training at the moment and diet has been spot on so im pleased.


----------



## LittleChris

Any pictures planned?

Wish I could train today, snowed in annoyingly!


----------



## Keza2008

biceps

Alt stand db curls - 17.5 x 24, 20kg x 24, 22.5 x 20

24 reps?

how come?


----------



## hilly

12 reps each hand so 24 in total. its just a set of 12.


----------



## XJPX

hey man, ah sorry to hear the cheat meal was sub standard, shud of defo had dominoes, i mullered a large dominoes in like 5mins haha was nutz  , hows training going? x


----------



## hilly

traning is going well thanks mate im trying this FST 7. Think im guna go to tgi fridays next week or somewere similar.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> traning is going well thanks mate im trying this FST 7. Think im guna go to tgi fridays next week or somewere similar.


klkl, mmm tgis is a gd choice, i think im gonna give harvester a crack....the salad bar....potato salad mmmmmmm hahahahaha  , i tell u wat tho, after eatin all tht **** last nit, i am ****in starvinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn today, right now i literally am dying of hunger lol


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> klkl, mmm tgis is a gd choice, i think im gonna give harvester a crack....the salad bar....potato salad mmmmmmm hahahahaha  , i tell u wat tho, after eatin all tht **** last nit, i am ****in starvinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn today, right now i literally am dying of hunger lol


All this talk of cheat meals makes me hungry as well! :lol:

Going to order a takeaway pizza myself. They always seem much nicer than the supermarket ones. Not sure whether to go for a 12incher or a 15incher though :tongue:

Hilly, you planning on using any slin in this rebound? How did you rate it last time you used it? Any hypo worries?

Part of me wants to try it, the more sensible part of me realises I don't really need it yet. But then, I don't really need to use AAS, it is all a means to an end.

Would like to talk to you in depth about it if at all poss? You use MSN?

If not, fire me a mail when you have a spare few mins

cjw1986

AT

safe-mail.net

(avoids spam et cetera typing like this)


----------



## hilly

little chris i only did 2 shots of fast acting slin and decided not to use any more. I got really bad stomach aches and wasnt sure wether they were related to stoped straight away. no hypo issues tho but i cant really rate it as wont have benefited from it.

I wont be using it in a rebound however i am looking at using some slow acting slin with breakfast once i have finished dieting and i am lean enought o use it without getting fat.

I know i am not at the stage to need it yet however it is a tool i have at my disposable that i have spent many months reading about and will use it.

have sent you an email chris.


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> klkl, mmm tgis is a gd choice, i think im gonna give harvester a crack....the salad bar....potato salad mmmmmmm hahahahaha  , i tell u wat tho, after eatin all tht **** last nit, i am ****in starvinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn today, right now i literally am dying of hunger lol


tell me about it i was starvin all of yesterday. i suppose its a good thing tho as the refeed served its purpose.


----------



## hilly

quads today

ext - 35 x 20/20 warm up

tried squats for first time in over a month - 70kg x 12, 90 x 15, 110 x 10

frnt squats - 70 x 10/ ass to bench with 2 sec pause - 70kg x 8

leg press feet low - 3pps x 12/12/12

ext fst7 - 45 x 12/12/10, 40 x 10, 35 x 12, 30 x 11/12

abs

another good workout i struggled to get to my car after this. very happy i managed some squats with hardly any pain in my lower back apart from the last 1-2 reps on the last set so i didnt go any heavier. will leave squats a week then try again.

diet has been good and cardio done pre breaky. the cardio is making me starving pretty much most of the day now.


----------



## LittleChris

Good workout. You tried hack squats at all? Have been usin them recently- find more focus on the legs as opposed to the lower back on squats.

What are you cycling at the moment?


----------



## hilly

i train at 2 gyms one has a hack squat the other doesnt so i do them when i can so to speak.

cycle started in december bulked for 5 weeks or so. i ran 750mg of test for the first time at that dose and 500mg deca. ran that for 4 weeks then droped to 500mg test and 300mg deca with 40mg dbol as of jan 5th. have been running that since but this week have switched to some tren at 350mg a week with 500mg test e and dbol still at 40mg for the rest of this week and next.


----------



## LittleChris

How are you finding cardio on the Dbol?

Have heard it gives shin and lower back pumps.

Have some standing by though


----------



## hilly

it certainly dose mate i can only manage 15 minutes incline walking then have to switch to bike for rest as calfs/shins etc really pump up. lowever back does pump up but not as bad in the past i believe lower back pumps to be more down to water retention from experience.

i have been running 40mg ed since 5th jan. I like dbol cheap and great addition to most cycles.


----------



## LittleChris

Yes, looking forward to trying it myself


----------



## hilly

got bloods taken today as have been on 8 weeks now. get results in 2 weeks. diet has been spot on as usual and cardio done pre breaky.

trained hams today quick session

goodmornings - 30kg x 12/12

lieing leg curls - 50 x 12, 55 x 12, 60 x 8

SLDlL of platform - 60 x 10, 80 x 8, 100 x 4

lieing leg curls fst7 - 35kg x 12/12/12/12/12/10/10

done in 25 mins had a really good pump after this.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

with good mornings first, do you feel it more in the lower back?

i usually have to hit them with the ham curls before hand otherwise my back gets pumped


----------



## hilly

yeh i did actually mate that why i only kept them to 2 sets. Only thing is due to the dbol my lower back gets pump from incline walking lol so anything i do weights wise gets it pumped up.


----------



## LittleChris

Have you considered winny as part of the cutting cycle? From everything I have read Dbol seems to be a rather odd choice. Water retention obscruing process, its hindrance on cardio...


----------



## LittleChris

I always associated it with a kicker for a bullking cycle. Dbol will lead to water retention with a clean diet or not, that is the nature of the compound. The extent is determined by diet as you say though.

Not seen it suggested for a cutting cycle is what I was saying, but if it works, no need to change it.


----------



## hilly

dbol is actually quite a coomon choice for both the beginning phase of a cutting and pre contest cycle. If you are dieting for 12 weeks the first 6 weeks you run something like sust/ test e with deca/eq etc and some dbol even naps. then change compounds for the last 6-8 weeks. water retention isnt an issue until the last few weeks as it doesnt stop you loosing fat so it doesnt make a difference.

if you check the competition threads on here i believe weeman, laurie g and shaunmc i think i read are all running either naps or dbols as part of their pre contest cycles as the beginning.

at this point im justtrying to loose fat and hold onto muscle which dbol will help with. i have been running them 4 weeks so far probs have 1 weeks worth left before tub is empty so will stop them then.


----------



## hilly

missed my bloody cardio this morning as my alarm didnt go off so i am dropping 300 cals from diet to compensate for this.

Bought some green tea plus tablets from holland and barrat as they are on offer for 3 pound. they have 200mg caff in as well so will make a good addition to my eph im taking eod.


----------



## LittleChris

Interesting stuff on the Dbol. Yes that does make sense. It would mess with my head though to be honest seeing the weight shoot up when dieiting. Have managed to keep off the scales this time around and has really helped in terms of peace of mind I think.

How much cardio are you doing?

Think in the final week I may up the cardio to 2hours each day. What do you think of this for a final push?


----------



## FATBOY

if your dieting hard and doing cardio then your weight wont shoot up like when your bulking as said water retention and bodyfat is mainly down diet .


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Interesting stuff on the Dbol. Yes that does make sense. It would mess with my head though to be honest seeing the weight shoot up when dieiting. Have managed to keep off the scales this time around and has really helped in terms of peace of mind I think.
> 
> How much cardio are you doing?
> 
> Think in the final week I may up the cardio to 2hours each day. What do you think of this for a final push?


it depends on the rate your loosing mate you can only loose so much weight in a week so if your already loosing now no need to ramp up cardio more chance of you loosing muscle than more fat i reckon.


----------



## hilly

havnt lost any weight this weight which im a little ****ed at however i look leaner so im not to botherd about it. cardio will be increased to 40 mins as from today.

also got some T4's yesterday so im starting with 200mcg before bed.

cheat meal 2night think im guna go franky and bennys.


----------



## LittleChris

If you are leaner then nothing to worry about mate.

What are t4s?

Enjoy your cheat meal


----------



## joeyh1485

Is there any other reason apart from caffiene for the green tea mate?


----------



## hilly

Little chris T4 is a synthetic version of t3 not as strong so you have to take a higher dosage. i used t3 last year and rate it. got offerd these at a good price so thought id give em a go.

Joey mainly the caffiene but green tea does have some natural fat burning effect i believe. cant remember exactly what without looking it up but it usually comes under the fat burning section on places like myprotein.


----------



## hilly

trained back and bi's today rushed session

wide grip pull ups - bw x 12/12, +5kg x 6, +10kg x 6

t bar rows - 60kg x 12, 70 x 10, 80 x 8

seated rows wide bar - 50 x 12/12, 65 x 10

close grip pull down FST7 - 60kg x 12/12/12/12,52.5 x 12/12/12

biceps

alt stand dumbell - 15 x 24, 17.5 x 20, 20x 16

hammer bar stand - 30 x 10/10

preacher machine drop set 5 sets start at 25kg sets of 12

felt in a bit short temperd last day or 2 and generally tired think the diet is now starting to have an effect. cheat meal 2night and im not even botherd about it lol ohh well.


----------



## LittleChris

Yes Green tea does have a thermogenic effect. I remember reading an article on it. Essentially, this thermogenic effect was a marginal increase and it lasted for a limited period. Essentially they won't help much overall, but if they have any effect may as well utilise them.

What are you planning to have at Franky and Bennys. Never been there myself, any good?


----------



## hilly

yeh its ok a bit lime tgi fridays sort of thing italian with burgers and stuff its decent. they do good deserts lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what did you have in the end lol....

how are you finding the fst7 work?


----------



## hilly

i had chicken strips for starter, bbq chicken pizza with chips, herb potatoes and onion rings then a cinnamon waffle with ice cream for dessert then a few chocolates when i got home.

finding the fst7 good and enjoyable. i like the pump


----------



## hilly

i have decided to leave cardio at 30 mins this week so i can see how much of an effect these T4 have. i am taking 200mcg before bed.


----------



## LittleChris

What is a typical day of eating for you at the moment?


----------



## hilly

as of today

meal 1 - 4 whole eggs and 3 egg whites with 3 small mushrooms

meal 2 - whey with 25g brazil nuts

meal 3 - 200-250g turkey/chicken with 100g lettuce or broccoli with 25g peanut butter

meal 4 - whey with brazil nuts

meal 5 - 200-250g turkey/chicken with 100g lettuce or broccoli olive oil

meal 6 - whey with 25g peanut butter

meal 5 will be salmon every 3rd day for a week or 2

before this week i have been having meal 1 as 2 whole eggs and 1 piece of bacon with 5 egg whites

also meal 5 was either salmon or beef every night.

i have made the 2 slight changes as i was giving myself extra fat to dave p's recommendations and am now dropping this slight extra fat.


----------



## hilly

trained quads and abs

ext - 2 warm up sets of 20

front squats barbell - 70kg x 15, 80 x 12, 90 x 8

extensions - 55kg x 15, 65 x 12, 70 x 10

seated leg press single leg - 80 x 12, 87.5 x 10

leg press fst7 - 2.5pps x 12/8, 2pps x 10/10/10, 1.25pps x 12/12

abs

sit ups supersetted with knee tucks - 3 sets - 20/15/15

wasnt comfortable with front squats it was putting alot of pressure on my back and started to hurt so these will be dropped.

legs will now start with squats one week then leg press the next.

quads are totally fooked after this the fst7 set on leg press was a total killer.


----------



## joeyh1485

great workout mate:thumbup1:

What muscles you doing the fst-7 with? I've bin using it for chest cos it's lacking (but no were else as am scared of over training) and Im extremely sore the following day


----------



## hilly

im doing it with everything to be honest mate. keeping heavy working sets to below 10 then adding the fst7 set in.


----------



## hilly

today tried som chest then tri's

chest

Incline dumbell - 3 warm ups - 30kg x 12, 35kg x 10/7

flat barbell - 60kg x 12/12, 80 x 7/6

incline seated machine - 40kg x 15/15, 55 x 12

no real pain in chest which im happy about slightly tight on flat barbell but i usually have my middle finer on the smooth ring i found my moving my hands 2 inches inwards this was much better so i may focus on this from now on. wont be going heavy or another 2-3 weeks atleast which isnt to much of a problem as dieting anyway.

triceps

preacher skull crushers - 30kg x 15, 40 x 8/9

v grip push downs - 2blocks x 12, 2+5kg x 10, 2+7.5 x 10

stand 1 arm db raise - 10kg x 10each, 12.5 x 6

rope fst7 - 20kg x 12/12/12/10, 15 x 12/12/15

diet is gong well already looking forward to cheat meal again sat. taking my gf out for a meal as its valentines day so will be twice the price add some flowers and it will be a good 120 quid weekend. being a student has its downfalls lol.


----------



## Geo

Hope all is going well dude?

Keep at the diet, i know how you feel.

Geo


----------



## hilly

thnks geo yeh thinks are ok adjusting my training a bit and stoped going really heavy as have been getting a few niggles on this diet.


----------



## hilly

no weights today just cardio this morning pre breaky 30 mins.

today is last day of dbol.

I wasnt going to start any winstrol for a while if i actually used any but the tren is giving me gyno so i am going to start some winstrol at 30mg per day to see if this clears it up as it has done before.

if not i will order some arimidex


----------



## LittleChris

Has Tren increased your strength at all?


----------



## hilly

hard to tell mate it did the last time i used it. My training has been restricted due to pec problem and bad back so its hard to know were my strength has droped and were it hasnt etc as training is so varied as i work round bloody injuries.


----------



## hilly

i seem to get gyno from tren mate yes. I dont get in from deca, test etc.


----------



## hilly

trained early this morning after my morning cardio as i am at a fineral this afternoon.

back

bb rows overhand grip - 60kg x 12, 80 x 12, 90 x 10, 100 x 6

wide grip pull down underhand grip slow negative - 72.5 x 12, 80 x 10, 87.5 x 10

v grip seated row - 57.5 x 12, 65 x 12, 72.5 x 10

close grip pull down underhand fst7 - 60 x 12/12/12/1212/12/10

biceps

preacher curls - 30 x 12, 40 x 10, 45 x 8

alt stand db curls - 12.5 x 24, 15 x 16

preacher machine close grip fst7 - 25 x 10/8, 20 x 12,8, 15 x 12/12/10


----------



## Incredible Bulk

a lot of pulley work for the back mate, does your back permit you to deadlift?


----------



## hilly

its getting to the point were i should be able to do them regularly again. I did them 2/3 weeks ago with little to no pain so may have another go next week. While i am dieting etc i dnt want to risk jumping back in with them and hurting my back again.

You think im doing to much pully work bulk?


----------



## LittleChris

I don't think pulley work is ever going to be as good for building muscle as the heavy compounds. But you have an injury and you need to train around it, no point risking further damage and hampering any future progress.

Think you are doing the right thing in starting the compounds slowly and working up. A good thing to do would be to pre-exhaust your back with all the pulley work, then hit the compounds. Still getting the benefits of the movement, jjust using less weight so your body less likely to get injured.

Seems logical to me.

Keep plodding away!


----------



## LittleChris

Oh, I meant to ask what you thought of my bulking diet posted in my journal. 

I thought you may have deliberately avoided reading about all the glorious carbs as you are dieting lol


----------



## hilly

yeh i mean im getting the bent over barbell rows in their which are a compound lift so as long as i can do them im happy its only deads i cnt do at the moment but they are getting worked in gradually.


----------



## hilly

woke up this morning and my neck had locked tight i must have slept funny. didnt get any cardio done this morning so ive been 2night and done 45 mins.

also trained calfs and abs as didnt want to aggrevate neck

calves

leg press - 7 sets of 15 reps building weight up with each set

abs

superset sit ups with leg raises on bench - 3 sets of 20


----------



## hilly

weight this morning 14 stone 4.

I am very happy with this so far and my waist is coming down nicely.

45 mins cardio will be done as of this morning pre breaky and will be 45 mins from now on.


----------



## hilly

well my cheat last night was great had sprin rolls to start, steak and chips for main then a white and dark chocolate mouse with a biscuit base and ice cream. then came home and ate chocolate and mint ice cream lol.

ephdrine will be stoped and clen run everyday now will be ordering some ketotifin


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hahha, i think bodybuilders world wide broke their diets last night....

*burp*

me included


----------



## hilly

yup it was a very good cheat meal but im starving today. that means it had a good effect but i am sufferin ha


----------



## DRED

hilly2008 said:


> woke up this morning and my neck had locked tight *i must have slept funny*. didnt get any cardio done this morning so ive been 2night and done 45 mins.
> 
> why did you wake up laughing :lol:


----------



## DRED

hilly2008 said:


> yup it was a very good cheat meal but im starving today. that means it had a good effect but i am sufferin ha


had my cheat meal last night i am starving to.....strange how only after a cheat meal your hungry:confused1:


----------



## hilly

its down to all the carbs kicking ure metabolism into overdrive i believe.


----------



## hilly

cardio was done this morning pre breaky 45 mins. wont be training any weights again today as my neck is still bloody hurtin and the last thing i want to do is make it worse.

ill train legs 2moro no matter what.


----------



## hilly

thought foook it and decided to train today i couldnt not lol.

chest - still taking it easy only second chest session since injury

INC db - 22.5 x 15, 30 x 12, 35 x 12, 40 x 8

flat bb - 60 x 15, 70 x 12, 80 x 10

inc machine - 50 x 15, 60 x 12, 65 x 8

cables fst7 - 30 x 10, 25 x 10/12/12m 20 x 12/12

only did 6 on fst set as left pec hurt a bit so left last set.

triceps

v grip push down - 2blocks x 15, 2b+5kg x 15, 3b x 12

seated db raise - 35kg x 10/9/9

rope fst7 - 1block x 10/10/10/10/10/10/10

a good workout glad i went. neck twinged once or twice but no big deal.

diet has been spot on but im starving again todo think this is due to the increase in cardio and the t4 now kickin in.


----------



## LittleChris

You going to get any pictures up?


----------



## hilly

i am in 4 weeks time mate. that puts me 10 weeks into diet and i should look less fat by then.


----------



## winger

DRED said:


> Sorry to bring this back, but it was very funny. I would rep ya DRED but gota wait 24 hours..


----------



## hilly

lol i totally missed it.

quads and abs today

quads

squat on free moving smith - 80kg x 12, 90 x 12, 100 x 8, 120 x 2

hack - 1plate per side x 15, 1.5 x 12, 1.75 x 10

ext fst7 - 25 x 12/12/12/12/10, 20 x 12/12

abs

cable crunches - 65 x 20, 70 x 15, 75 x 12

hang leg raise - bw x 15/12/9

was going to do calfs but went very light headed and sickly feeling like always after legs so left them.

the free moving smith is a wierd machine as it can move you so to speak if your not used to it. its good once you get used to it as you dont need a spotter and id say its identical almost to free squats. tho the bar is definatly heavier maybe 30-40 kg instead of 20.

diet is going well but im feeling very tired all the time this week and last.


----------



## hilly

no weights today just cardio 45 mins pre breaky. my legs are totally goosed today cardio as a massive struggle.

Im having a really **** week on how i think i look. im sure i can see my body shrinking but getting fatter lol. I had alot more bodyfat that i thought i did as i still dnt have a full 6 pack and m proberly a good 4 weeks away from one.

Ill keep chipping away with the keto diet for the next 4 weeks and see how i look. may then switch to carb cycling but we will see.


----------



## LittleChris

Its a nasty business I agree. Just keep battering away at it and you will feel better for it in the end. If the Keto diet is working then I don't see the need to switch it personally.

Chin up mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

how do you feel about squats on a smith, did it once and my back ached for days

lol chin up...dieting is a bitch eh?


----------



## hilly

dieting is a bitch.

The smith isnt a normal smith mate the bar moves backwards and forwards like a normal bar would but its still fixed if that makes sense ill see if i can find a pic somewere. its a good machine because its almost identical to free squats but without the need of a spotter.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

a jones machine...expensive but the mutts


----------



## hilly

means gthe bar can swing backwords and forwards so could be mate yeh. the bar is definatly heavier than 20kg tho.


----------



## hilly

i have been using glutamine since last sat/sunday at 7g everyday pre breakfast and i think its nockin me out of ketosis. all this week i have had a really bad head and been very hungry for parts of the day.

I will check ketostix in the morning but will cut it out from now and see if i feel any better next week.


----------



## hilly

trained back and biceps 2night. had a go at deadlifts again see how my back help up.

#back

Deadlifts - 100 x 10, 140kg x 8, 160 x 6, 180 x 2(back twinged or i could have got more)

wide grip pull ups - bw x 12/10/10

smith machine bent over rows - 60 x 12, 70 x 10/10

seated row with wide bar for upper back fst7 - 45 x 12,35 x 12/12/12,30 x 10/10

biceps

stand preacher curls - 30 x 15, 35 x 12, 40 x 11

seated alt db hammer curls - 10kg x 15each arm, 12.5 x 12 each, 15 x 8 each

preacher 21's - 20kg x 21/21

a good workout was pleased with the deads stoped as soon as i felt any discomfort. i saw the smith machine rows on one of the pros video clips on youtube and i liked them they really hit my lower lats.

gave 21's ago for biceps instead of an fst7 set for a change and i was a little pushed for time.


----------



## hilly

trained hams and abs today

hams

lie leg curl - 20kg x 20, 35 x 15, 40 x 12, 45 x 9

1 ;leg stand curl - 8block x 12, 9b x 12,10b x 12

leg press feet very high - 2plates per side x 20, 3pps x 15

lie leg curl fst7 - 25kg x 12/12/12/12/12/10/8

abs

3 sets of 30 sit ups 10 to each side and 10 normal

3 sets han g leg raise - 15/15/12

static hold on bench head hang off - 10kg x 15sec/15sec

decent training session. todays ab was more of a higher rep session so to speak as earlier i did heavy cable crunches


----------



## gym rat

hey mate, hows things going with the training and diet


----------



## hilly

their going ok mate. havnt had any injury issues this week or last gt a full weeks worth of training in this week so im happy with that.

weight is still coming off im just at that flat and small looking stage at the minute. hopefully will have some form of a 6 pack in 4 weeks time i reckon cos its my bday so im drinking for the forst time in 10 weeks.


----------



## gym rat

good man, happy bday by the way, eat, drink and have a gooden, i know wht you mean about being flat, im depleted as fook and the only thing that looks semi good is my abs, all the best dude


----------



## Incredible Bulk

happy birthday today? or 4 weeks time?


----------



## hilly

birthday is in 4 weeks im going out on the 14th march. givin myself 2 days off the diet then back on it for 5 days then a day off again. its my birthday my mum and dads and my girlfriends all in the same week lol.


----------



## hilly

annoyed this morning as i slept in and missed cardio am at work soon.

On a plus note i am 14 stone 1 this morning so thats another 3 poundish loss which im happy about. nothing will change this week.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders for the first time in a couple of weeks today and no pain at all.

shoulders

seated db press - 17.5kg x 20, 25 x 15, 30 x 12, 35 x 9 **** weak here.

upright row to press - 30kg x 12, 35 x 12

stand side laterals - 12.5 x 12/12

stand cable rear delt - 15 x 12, 20 x 12

small bb front raise - 20kg x 12, 25 x 12

traps

shrug machine fst7 - 14block x 12/12/12, 13b x 12, 12b x 11, 11b x 12/12

calfs

donkey raise - 1plate x 20, 1.5 x 20/20, 2plate x 15

leg press - 3plates per side x 20, 4pps x 20/15

stand raise - 12block x 15, 13b x 15

shoulders were really pumped after this workout so didnt do a fst7 set but will do next week. it feels good to have got a full weeks worth of training in with no niggles


----------



## hilly

well i experimented with using insulin yesterday to get me into ketosis quicker. i shot 2iu 3 times spaced 2 hours apart starting at 9am. i am not deep into ketosis today so pretty annoyed at that. i will try long acting slin next week to see if this works.

cardio was done today 45 mins pre breaky. training chest and triceps next week.


----------



## LittleChris

Isn't using slin on limited carbs asking for trouble?


----------



## hilly

if you dnt research what you are doing and just guess things without checking your blood sugars slin is dangerouse weher taking carbs or not. however if you get everything right then i dont see it being to dangerouse.

i am on 0 direct carbs and didnt have any issues yesterday but it didnt do what i wanted it to.

it was just an experiment really i will try again next sunday,


----------



## hilly

well i think i have realised my error. I ran the slin during the morning as to be ok to go to bed. from what i have read this morning you need to run it in the afternoon/evening so your blood sugar levels are 3.5 or below when you go to bed.

this is my error as i didnt read some of the info correctly i had saved on my laptop. I will try again this sunday. also have orderd some leucine that i may try the week after or this sunday then try the slin again the week after depending.


----------



## POPPA BEAR

Glad you're gonna try leucine too mate, as I said r ala can also help.


----------



## hilly

yeh leucine i will first proberly. then i will try sling again if that doesnt work then look at the r ala. ill experiment with these 3 and also some metformin if i can get some. It will be good to find which one works best for when i diet in the future.


----------



## hilly

trained chest and triceps

chest

Flat bench - 80 x 15, 90 x 2, 100 x 11, 110 x 4

inc smith - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 80 x 10

dec smith - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 80 x 10

cable cross overs fst7 - 25 x 12/12/12/12/12/12

after chest injury i seem to have lost some endurance but strength is coming back.

triceps

v push down - 2block+5kg x 15, 3b x 15, 3b+5kg x 10

seated db overheaad - 35kg x 12/10/8

rope - 1block x 12, 1b+5 x 10

preacher skull crush - 20kg x 12/10/10/10/10/10/11

abs

cable crunches - 3 sets

hang leg raise - 3 sets

broomstick twist - 3 sets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to read your training chest again mate, it will take a few weeks but the best thing is your able to bench again!


----------



## LittleChris

Do you train with somebody else or on your own?

Those cable crossovers look gruelling!


----------



## hilly

train on my own mate have done for years. proberly once a week i may train with a friend but i used to work away so trained bymyself before that i lived in spain. now i work 5-8:30 at night which is when most of my mates train so i go train at 2 in the afternoon.

i am trying more reps lately trying to stick between 15-10 reps after i watched ronnies dvd's lol. i have more or less always trained 6-10 so thought this would make a good change.


----------



## joeyh1485

got to love ronnie even if his voice is annoying you can't fault the mans form an the weight he uses

Glad to hear your chest is finaly on the mend mate


----------



## babyshins

Where do you train Hilly?


----------



## hilly

babyshins i train in eddy ellwoods in hartlepool and oxygym in billingham.


----------



## hilly

trained quads today and totally destroyed them again. I am enjoying training them and having no issues with my knee what so ever so it looks like all the rehabilitation stuff i was doing last year really paid off. however boring the stretches and light weights were.

Quads

squats on free move smith - 80 x 15, 90kg x 13, 100kg x 9, 120 x 2

leg press feet low - 2.5plates per side x 15, 3pps x 14, 3.5 x 10

db lunge walk - 12.5kg db's x 24

ext fst7 - 25kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

quads were totally fooked after this.

was going to train calfs but couldnt support myself so i will swap calf and abs around from this week. diet is going strong and boring as ever.


----------



## hilly

thought i should add after starting winstrol at 35mg tablets every day 2 weeks ago it has totally cleard up my gyno i get off tren. I stumbled upon this benefit while dieting last year.


----------



## hilly

i have checked ketosticks yesterday and today and still not in ketosis according to them however i think this is wrong as i am drinking 7 litres of water a day so this is throwing my results i reckon as upto now i have been into ketosis by the tuesday and my diet is exactly the same as it was for the last 3 weeks or so.

i forgot to add i found some t3 in my draw sunday so i have added t3 at 25mcg into the mix as well. i take this on an empty stomach prior to cardio. i am still runing t4 at 200mcg before bed and clen at 80mcg every day.


----------



## LittleChris

Never bothered with keto sticks myself. With all those meds and the weight loss you are enjoying you should just stick with it. I know it is easy to get bogged down in the details, but the quickest route to A to B is often a straight line


----------



## hilly

your right mate as long as the weight keeps coming off im happyish.

My problem now is its my birthday in a few weeks and my mum and dads and girlfriends all in the same week which is guna really bugger up my diet. ill be as good as possible for the week then straight back on it but will be havn a few beers on my birthday and my girlfriends bday i think.


----------



## babyshins

hilly2008 said:


> babyshins i train in eddy ellwoods in hartlepool and oxygym in billingham.


Im from billingham mate... though i knew your face lol

My cousin karl smith trains with eddie, he is competing at the moment.


----------



## hilly

what show is he doing mate?


----------



## babyshins

hilly2008 said:


> what show is he doing mate?


TBH i dont know the name... I know it is held in hpool and its comin up soon.

Could it be the north easts?


----------



## hilly

yeh its the nabba north mate. were do you train then?


----------



## hilly

trained back, bi's 2night

trained with 2 mates as its my night off work. we end up talking to much which is a little annoying but still got the job done and was fooked afterwards

back

deadlifts - 120 x 10, 150 x 8, 170 x 4, 190 x 1, 210 x 0.5 id have got 200kg so im very happy dead strength is coming back well.

wide grip pull down - 72kg x 15, 80kg x 12, 87 x 9

smith machine rows - 60kg x 12/12, 70 x 12

seated wide bar row fst7 - 40 x 12/12/12/12/10, 35 x 10/10

biceps - were goosed after back already

alt stand dumbell - 15kg x 24, 17.5 x 16/16

stand cable curl - 20kg x 15, 25 x 12, 30 x 10

stand preacher fst7 - 30 x 10/10/9, 25 x 9, 20 x 12/12/9

abs

higher rep work - 3 sets of 30 10 to each side then 10 straight up sit ups

3 sets leg raises 15 reps per set

2 sets broomstick twists 30 rep each


----------



## LittleChris

Get some pictures up mate. Makes it good to see the transformation that way rather than just showing the finished product with no idea of where you came from.


----------



## hilly

I dont have any start pics and to be honest when i look in the mirror i hate the way i look. I will get some pics up in 2 weeks which is the 10 week mark. Then i am going out drinking for my birthday and taking the sunday off diet.

If i am honest i could do without the going out drinking etc i am not botherd one bit however all the lads have arragned a night and i no my girlfriend wants to go out drinking with me. I will use some slin/leucin to get myself back into ketosis quick on the monday and i may not have a cheat meal the sat after depending on my weight loss for that week.

On another note it looks like im going to have droped 3 pound maybe 4 by sat. Not sure if this is to much really only thing changed this week is i added 25mcg tw with my 200mcg t4 and ive been cookin all week. i may increase fat slightly to slow this down but we will see.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> I dont have any start pics and to be honest when i look in the mirror i hate the way i look.


Welcome to my world mate!


----------



## hilly

haha its terrible isnt it mate. On a plus i wore a vest for the first time last night since starting my diet and i got several very positive comments. thnkfully the couldnt see the belly still have.


----------



## FATBOY

its all mind games when you diet m8 . its hard at times but the its all about the end result, it will all come together in the end


----------



## LittleChris

How many sun bed sessions did you use when on the MT2 mate?


----------



## EDG301

Im having the same problem with the ketostix, was in ketosis tues then wed i was out, but was eating exactly the same food. Im just guna pay attention to the scales now. Sorry , u may have said this before, but what show are u doing?class?date?


----------



## Jay.32

all the best mate.. you seem to have good will power and dedication..


----------



## babyshins

hilly2008 said:


> yeh its the nabba north mate. were do you train then?


I now train in Boro mate. My mate is the gym manager at Lloyds too so often go there.

Heading over to oxy in B'ham for a free week soon though.


----------



## hilly

little chris 2 sessions a week 6 minutes for the irst week 9 minutes for the 2nd week.

danellis was looking at doing the nabba north but think im going to give it a miss and concentrate on putting some good size on once i finish dieting. not so sure yet tho.

thnks for poppin in lads helps keep my motivation up.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders 2day

seated db press - 17.5 x 20, 25 x 15, 30 x 13, 35 x 9

calf machine press - 10block x 8/8

seated db lat raise - 12.5 x 12/12

stand bent over rear delt ronnie coleman style - 20kg x 10/12

db front raise - 10kg x 24/24

machine press fst7 - 7blocks x 15/15/15/12/12/10/11

traps

db shrug - 35 x 15, 40 x 15, 45 x 12

up right rows fst7 - 25kg x 15/15/15/15/12/10/10


----------



## EDG301

Where are the pics bud? Is the North on the 3rd of May? Category?


----------



## hilly

i think it is 3rd of may yeh 8/9 weeks away. i would be doing first timers if i did it but feel i like muscle mass.

Will be posting pics in 2 weeks i think. puts me 10 weeks into diet.


----------



## EDG301

Nice, you've still got some time then. Good luck with which ever decision u make, keep pluggin away dude. Any idea of bodyfat % atm?


----------



## hilly

im thinkin 12%ish but maybe higher. i hold alot of fat round my stomach so its hard to tell


----------



## hilly

13 stone 11 and 3/4 so i will call this 13 stone 12.

thats another 3 pound loss this week.

everything will be lept the same this week. I have some leucin that arrived from my protein i am going to try on sunday to see if this gets me into ketosis quicker.


----------



## hilly

trained hams and calfs today

hams

good mornings - 20kg x 20, 30kg x 15

sldl off platform - 70kg x 12, 80 x 8/9

standing single leg curl - 9blocks x 12,10b x 12, 12b x 12

lie leg curl fst7 - 25kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

calfs

leg press - 4plates per side x 20/20/15

standing machine 2 part - 12block x 20/20

donkey fst7 2 part press - 1plate x 15/15/15/15/15/15/15

a good workout overall. i took some pics this morning by myself i will be getting my girl to take some in 2 weeks on a camera but just snapped these on my phone i will post them asap so you can see were my fat **** is progress whise


----------



## hilly

got some metformin today. I am going to use that 2moro to see if it gets me into ketosis quicker. i read alot abou using it when you have a carb up when dieting and final 2 days before a show so i took one in pizza hut 2night when eating. MY god do i feel pumped now vascularity is up as well. I will use this again every week just 1 tablet as what i read it prevent fat storage as well when eating a high carb/fat etc meal.


----------



## LittleChris

You are like an addict with all these meds! 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures from your mobile, always makes a journal more interesting.

How long are you going to be using this FST7 type of training?


----------



## hilly

the pics have turned out crap on my mobile guna nab a digital camera and take some over this next week,

FST7 i will just be running for a while no set plan i am enjoying it and it doesnt effect my training much in the way everything stay the same just a couple of less working sets then i add in my last exercise with the fst7.


----------



## hilly

quads today

smith front squats - 60kg x 15, 80 x 15, 80 x 12, 100 x 6

hack squat - 1.25plate perside x 15, 1.5 x 12, 1.75 x 10

db walk lunge - 15kg db's x 24

started to feel signs of hypo here so blood sugar levels dropping.

extensions fst7 - 30 x 12/11/11/10/10/8, 25 x 11

half way through fst7 set felt really sick and dizzy. managed to finish it then lied down for 15 minutes came home had some brazil nuts and felt a little better. feel ok now.

i am going to move quads to sunday as after my carb meal sat night i should have more glycogen in muscle to hopefully prevent this.

i will also be adding cardio in sunday morning from this week. wont be doing it the week after as i will be hung over from my birthday night out and having a fry up i reckon as im having the day off.


----------



## jw007

LittleChris said:


> You are like an addict with all these meds!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures from your mobile, always makes a journal more interesting.
> 
> How long are you going to be using this FST7 type of training?


Yeah get some pics up mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

they will be up soon guna pinch my mums digital camera so i can get some decent pics done i reckon and you can all laugh at my fat/small self lol.


----------



## steven-nicholls

we've all started some where buddy. i'm sure they wont be as bad as you think, stay positive buddy


----------



## hilly

i no, ill get some up this week,


----------



## hilly

trained today chest/triceps

chest

incline dumbell - 30kg x 15, 35 x 12, 40 x 7

flat dumbell - 30 x 12/10/9

dips bw x 15, bw+10kg x 15

fly machine fst7 - 7block x 12/12/12/12/12/12/10

triceps

preacher skull crusher superset - 30 x 12, 40 x 12

with preacher press - 30kg x 12, 40 x 8

db overhead press - 40 x 10, 35 x 10/8

v push down fst7 - 1b x 15, 1.5 x 12/12/12/11/10, 1block x 15

calfs

donkey double press - 1plate x 2-, 1.5p x 20. 2p x 20

leg press fst7 - 3.5pps x 15/15/15/15/15/15/15

abs

cable crunches - 65 x 20, 70 x 20, 75 x 14

leg raise - bw x 20/15/12

broomstick twist x 40/50

my chest strength still isnt right back up yet but its getting better.

I am debating about training 6 days of the week and giving arms their own day as i dont feel they get worked enough when i do them with back and chest. this will also help me burn more calories while dieting so i may start this end of march for last 4-6 weeks of diet.


----------



## hilly

I think i may be overtraining doing the higher rep work 15-10 with the fst7 in their as well so next week i am going to reduce reps to 10-6 which is what dave p recommends anyway but keep the fst7 set in their as i like it.

i will see how this goes for a week or 2.


----------



## Magic Torch

Hilly do you not think the FST7 on every body part is a little detrimental? If your going to complete failure with the FST on chest then doing tri's how can you train tri's to full effect?


----------



## hilly

Magic Torch said:


> Hilly do you not think the FST7 on every body part is a little detrimental? If your going to complete failure with the FST on chest then doing tri's how can you train tri's to full effect?


i was following what pscarb is doing or similar in his journal.

However i agree with you. I also decided today to stop doing the fst7 sets and keep reps between 12-8 from now on with the odd superset here or their.


----------



## Magic Torch

Cool I was just wondering, I'll look at Pauls and see what his method involves.

Keep training hard bro


----------



## hilly

missed my cardio this morning so decided to have a pro/veg day today to see how it goes.

pics


----------



## hilly

as you can see i still have lots of fat to come off. this for me is a half way point.


----------



## babyshins

Mate you should be proud of the pics.

Back and delts looking good already.

Look like all is going to plan.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate. my posing is terrible and as its winter im hairy as hell lol end of march is when i get back waxed etc


----------



## babyshins

hilly2008 said:


> thnks mate. my posing is terrible and as its winter im hairy as hell lol end of march is when i get back waxed etc


I know the feeling . . im a fellow silverback myself.

Are you having posing coaching yet mate?


----------



## GHS

Looking great mate.......These are the only pics I've seen of you other than you first ones right at the start of this.......

You've come on leaps and bounds and are looking great...........Bit bloody hairy thought :lol:

The Back DBL Bi shot is great mate...........Should look even better shredded up.......

Keep it up mate.....

GHS


----------



## GHS

Oh and just another slight observation.......It looks to me like you have quite bad gyno.......Are you doing anything to combat this?

GHS


----------



## hilly

thnks GHS, i tend to hold a good but of fat round my chest which makes it look worse plus my posing is horrific.

i do have some gyno their tho i am waiting for some letro to come.

I no for a fact tho it is off the tren. I got it within a week of starting it. started winstrol and it stoped it getting any worse. i should have ran the winstrol from the start as it prevents me getting gyno.


----------



## hilly

i have found that keeping diet consistant has allowed me to make some good improvements. i decided when i bulked just to go all out. i piut on to much fat but got some good muscle gains as well.


----------



## LittleChris

Good muscle underlying there. I reckon 8weeks and you should have the abs out nicely.


----------



## dmcc

Looking good mate, your back especially.


----------



## jw007

Looking loads bigger mate

Get that hair off FFS


----------



## steven-nicholls

you looking good mate. your back is quality, nice and wide and there is plenty of detail showing though already.. i knew they were'nt going to as bad as you were making out..good work and keep at it buddy:thumb:


----------



## hilly

thnks for the comments lads.

Joe i no the hair is a nightmare. come end of march/april time i get my back waxed. i shave my chest/stomach every thursday for the weekend when it counts haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

man your back is like my chest!!! 

Arms/back look spot on


----------



## hilly

thnks bulk. once i get rid of the rest of this fat i can start working on everything. need to add some more good quality mass.


----------



## winger

Oh man, if he had some traps (from the front) he would be the sh1t.

Hilly, you look way bigger! Your a beast!


----------



## FATBOY

nice one hilly :thumb:

i would say you are were you need to be at this point so its all good m8


----------



## hilly

fatboy/winger thnks alot

All your comments mean alot and i hope to make even more inprovements this year.

Winger my traps from the front do need alot of work it is my fault for neglecting them but since this year i have been giving them a 110%


----------



## joeyh1485

your looking awesome mate back an bi's are superb :thumbup1:

Am just on my way to the gym an seeing all your progress has really inspired me to get to that level myself :beer:


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking great mate - back looking particularly impressive.


----------



## Magic Torch

Fcuk the waxing a phillips body groom thingy only costs about 30quid, so its cheaper than the wax and you can use it all the time!


----------



## GHS

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk the waxing a phillips body groom thingy only costs about 30quid, so its cheaper than the wax and you can use it all the time!


 X2:thumb:

GHS


----------



## hilly

joey/nath thnks for the comments they motivate mate to push further.

Magic i have been debating about one of these for a while now i may get one and give it a go.


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> Magic i have been debating about one of these for a while now i may get one and give it a go.


Its fine, even does pubes and ass hair (which is also a pube I think?) anyway its good :lol:


----------



## hilly

think ill get one of these over the next week and give it a bash. thnks lads


----------



## GHS

Yeah I think you bloody need it mate :lol:

GHS


----------



## hilly

haha i do it does my head in shaving my chest every week. gettin your back waxed is bloody painfull as well but it does the job. i will give this ago.


----------



## GHS

hilly2008 said:


> haha i do it does my head in shaving my chest every week. gettin your back waxed is bloody painfull as well but it does the job. i will give this ago.


 I've got an electric shaver and my Mrs loves shaving me :lol: all over........

About once a week........Just put a towel down on the bed and you just lie there and get her to do it :lol:

GHS


----------



## hilly

trained back, biceps today

back

bent over barbell rows overhand grip - 80kg x 12, 90 x 10, 100 x 8

wide grip pull down overhand - 80 x 12, 87.5 x 10, 97 x didnt count just went to failure

smith rack pull - 110 x 12, 140 x 10, 180 x 7

close grip pull down underhand fst7 - 65 x 12/12/12/12, 57.5 x 12/12/12

biceps

1 arm machine - 15 x 14 each, 20 x 10 each, slow neg set x 4 + 4 just neg part

stand hammer curl bar - 30 x 9/8/7

ez bar fst 7 - 25kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/10

abs

5 sets of 30 different movements

2 x broomstick 50 reps

some work with gym instructor on isometric work

was in the gym for 2 hours talked alot etc as was in with the lads but was a very good workout overall.

dropped the reps down a but like i said i was going to but kept the fst in as i am liking it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i use the clippers now and again and it looks like cousin IT lying on the bathroom floor afterwards....and myself like a pink/red shaved baboon lol

do you feel you get anything from broomstick twists?


----------



## hilly

i do if i do them last in my workout mate yeh. I just do 2 sets of 40-50 reps either standing or seated.


----------



## Ollie B

hilly2008 said:


> trained back, biceps today
> 
> back
> 
> bent over barbell rows overhand grip - 80kg x 12, 90 x 10, 100 x 8
> 
> wide grip pull down overhand - 80 x 12, 87.5 x 10, 97 x didnt count just went to failure
> 
> smith rack pull - 110 x 12, 140 x 10, 180 x 7
> 
> close grip pull down underhand fst7 - 65 x 12/12/12/12, 57.5 x 12/12/12
> 
> biceps
> 
> 1 arm machine - 15 x 14 each, 20 x 10 each, slow neg set x 4 + 4 just neg part
> 
> stand hammer curl bar - 30 x 9/8/7
> 
> ez bar fst 7 - 25kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/10
> 
> abs
> 
> 5 sets of 30 different movements
> 
> 2 x broomstick 50 reps
> 
> some work with gym instructor on isometric work
> 
> was in the gym for 2 hours talked alot etc as was in with the lads but was a very good workout overall.
> 
> dropped the reps down a but like i said i was going to but kept the fst in as i am liking it.


Where's the deadlifts mate? Looking good in your picture dude


----------



## hilly

dutch_scott said:


> greatprogress...
> 
> one thing why block ur face out we can see it in ur avator... lol


to hide the stupid ass faces i was pulling lol.

ollie thnks mate. no deads this week took the week off and did rack pulls. will do the same next week but rack pulls first.

reason being is when i tried 210kg last week i got it to my knees then stuck so my thoughts are if i work my rack pull up this should help.

i really liked the rack pulls actually.

training today

trained hams and calfs today

hams

good mornings - 25kg x 15, 30 x 16

lie leg curl - 40kg x 12, 45 x 10, slow neg set - 35kg x 12

1 leg stand curl - 10block x 12, 11block x 10

lie leg curl fst7 - 25 x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

calfs

leg press double tap - 3.5plates perside x 20, 4pps x 20, 4.5 x 17

stand calf machine fst7 - 13block x 15/15/15/15/15/15/15


----------



## Goose

I just get everything waxed, although I dont have a hairy back. I quite like the pain! hah


----------



## hilly

thnks bulk. yes it is more puffy. there was a hard lump but this went when i introduced the winstrol. in hind sight i should have ran the winstrol when i started the tren as it prevent winstrol for me.

I am still awaiting the letro.


----------



## hilly

well weight this morning is 13 stone 9. i have lost 2lb and 3/4 according to the scales which i am very happy with again. diet and cardio will stay the same. clen will be upped 20mc to 100. t3 will be upped to 50mcg. also taking some benadryl 1 tablet every night for the next 6 nights to help will receptors. seems to work last time so this couple with the increae should give me a good kick.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders today

Smith press - 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 100 x 5+2

upright row and press - 30kg x 12. 40 x 10

stand side delt - 12.5 x 12/10, 15 x 9

cable bent over rear delt - 10 x 12each, 12.5 x 10

macine press fst7 - 40 x 12/15, 45 x 12/12/12/12

traps

smith shrug - 80kg x 15/12/12/12/12/12/12

weel had a major issue after this session. had a really bad hypo just managed to drive home and eat a flapjack and some choc. still feel sick and light headed now which is no good.

I dont think fst7 suits this type of diet. i will drop it and drop reps this week. if i have any other issues i will change to carb cycling. i am furiouse i feel so bad as it is my cheat and cant stomach anything without feeling sick


----------



## dmcc

Bad times Hilly. But sweet workout.


----------



## LittleChris

You went hypo from your normal workout? Anything else changed in the past 24hours?

You still planning on that slin experiment you mentioned....


----------



## steven-nicholls

hope you managed to feel better to get some good food in you buddy!!!!


----------



## hilly

quick update im still bad as a dog. think i have a sickness and diarhea bug. Havnt stomached anything since 2pm yesterday. Lost 4lb in weight. I am p1ssed off that this will effect my diet but nothing i can do about it.

I think i have been officially put off brazil nuts etc as this was all i was sick. Contemplating changing my diet to carb cycling as i keep feeling bad as a dog after training almost hypo etc.

Dont know when i will get back on my diet as i feel like total **** today.

Will update once better


----------



## joeyh1485

sorry to hear about the sickness mate I hope it dosent set you back


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> quick update im still bad as a dog. think i have a sickness and diarhea bug.


Pedialyte is the best for diarrhea, you don't want to get dehydrated hilly.


----------



## hilly

well quick update, feeling a little better this morning. have managed to eat a slice of toast and some rich tea biscuits.

Weight this morning is 13 stone 2 so ive lost 7lb since saturday which is really annoying god knows how this ill effect my overall diet. advantage is i am not doing a show so it not much of a big deal.

I will take the next few days to get round to eating properly. Hopefully start my diet next monday again but i will be carb cycling i reckon for the last part of my diet to stop these issues with my training.


----------



## borostu82

hilly you are a hairy beast lol looking good in them pics mate. send me the info please dude.

cheers


----------



## hilly

ill get it to you today bud once im sorted mate. been comatized since sat.


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> well quick update, feeling a little better this morning. have managed to eat a slice of toast and some rich tea biscuits.
> 
> Weight this morning is 13 stone 2 so ive lost 7lb since saturday which is really annoying god knows how this ill effect my overall diet. advantage is i am not doing a show so it not much of a big deal.
> 
> I will take the next few days to get round to eating properly. Hopefully start my diet next monday again but i will be carb cycling i reckon for the last part of my diet to stop these issues with my training.


Dont worry one little bit mate, its impossible to lose 7lbs of muscle in 3 days so all you will have lost is crap and water, rehydrate your self and eat a little more to get your strength up. there will be no adverse effect. Chin up bud.


----------



## hilly

thnks magic. the postive is i am seeing more of my abs than i ever have lol.

My plan is to introduce solids when i can. these will be clean my mum brought me in oats, raisens, sweet potatoe yesterday.

Once i can eat again i will re introduce carbs this week then start carb cycling once a feel better.


----------



## GHS

Bad times mate - Hope you start to feel better........

What was the reason for your hypo? Did you miss a meal or anything?

Slin is scary stuff......

GHS


----------



## hilly

i havnt been taking slin mate.

It was todo with the fact that i am on a keto diet which means you blood sugars are low. it is recommended that you do low rep work when on a keto diet but i have been doing higher rep work -plus fst7 sets.

I think this is what has caused my already lowing blood sugar levels to drop.

Thnks for the comments lads.


----------



## GHS

Ah right.......

Bloody hell...........Never heard of anybody having a hypo just from a workout.....

Be careful mate and I'm glad to hear your changing you diet/training.......

GHS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, yes i'd switch your training style to something that suits your diet... hope you are back firing on all cyclinders soon


----------



## hilly

thnks again lads. its been happening on and off for some time but as ive been getting the results i wanted i didnt want to change things. i no it was stupid but we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## hilly

well i feel a bit better today but still have the runs. Im managing to drink much more water than i have been which is good.

I had a bowl of oats and half a protein shake for breakfast then had a 6 item english breakfast for dinner as a treat see if the fat helps my stomach clog up a bit lol.

Will see ho i progress today and 2moro


----------



## hilly

well still got rthe runs today. spoke to nhs direct this morning who advised it could last for 7 daysand to eat starchy foods. if no better in 48 hours then to the hospital.

Its my bloody birthday this weekend as well lol. oh well never mind **** happens i suppose.


----------



## LittleChris

Sorry to hear about this. Most unfortunate. Are you still planning on having a few jars for your birthday?

How will you move on from this? Carb cycle for how long or start a bulk?


----------



## MXD

Steroids lower blood sugar mate. Be carefull and get better soon


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Most unfortunate. Are you still planning on having a few jars for your birthday?
> 
> How will you move on from this? Carb cycle for how long or start a bulk?


depends about my birthday mate. if i still have the runs come friday i will be doing nothing at all but ordering a take away with the g/f.

once the runs stop my intention is to have 1 week of eating 6 meals a day 200g carbs. 300protein and 50g fat maybe slightly less carbs. will re introduce the t3 and start cadio after the first week again.

i will the start to carb cycle following a split as beloe.

sun - low

mon - low

tuesday - low

wed - med

thurs - low

fri - low

sat - refeed

repeat

not sure of the numbers yet but proberly be something like

low day - carbs 100g, 300 pro, 55f cals 2100

med day - carbs 200g, 300g pro, 55 fat

refeed day will be 300g carbs plus a cheat meal on the night

these will have to be adjusted in the first couple of weeks depending on weight loss etc as not sure how things will go at first. cardio will be done twice a day after first week proberly 45 mins pre breaky and 20mins pwo at first.

i will give myself another 6 maybe 8 weeks to rip as much off as possible.


----------



## hilly

MXD said:


> Steroids lower blood sugar mate. Be carefull and get better soon


thnks mate


----------



## Geo

All going good i hope dude??? Not checked in for a while.

are you getting some recent pics up, im just a big man perv, lol


----------



## hilly

there back 3 pages or so mate. im still fat lol have a look.

Everything was going well till sat when i cam down with sickness and the runs mate. ive lost 10 pound since sat havnt managed to keep a meal or water in me for longer than 30 mins.

thnks for popin in.


----------



## joeyh1485

Your defo not fat mate don't kid yourself 

What dose t3 you going to run?

Also didn't you try t4 recently if I remember correctly? If so how did you rate it and what dose did you use?


----------



## hilly

i used t4 at 200mcg before bed and it did work ok. I then added t3 at 25mcg into that as well and it worked even better


----------



## joeyh1485

cheers mate


----------



## hilly

well im still no better today which is really annoying and cnt get appointment with the doc till 2moro afternoon.

Had the worse night sleep as i was so thirsty i was downing lots of water only for this to go straight thru me 20 mins later


----------



## hilly

i have got better during the day havnt had to run to the toilet or anything since early this morning so all going well will be out for my birthday sat then starting diet tuesday as im away sun/monday.

my diet is as follows will now be carb cycling.

diet

low day

meal 1 6 egg white +1 whole

50g oats + 1scoop whey

 total = 412cal, 42p, 31c, 10f

meal 2 4 scoop whey

200cal, 40p, 2.8c, 1.2f

pwo 1 banana and 2 scoop whey

203cal, 21p, 23.5c, 1f

meal 3 200g chicken with 100g jacket pot and salad

total - 368cal, 47p, 32c, 7f

meal 4 4 scoop whey with 20g brazil nut

340cal, 40p, 3c, 15f

meal 5 200g chicken with salad

232 cal, 43p, 0c, 6.4f

meal 6 4 scoop whey with 25g natty PB

345cal, 47p,3c, 13f

totals 2109cal, 95c, 53p,6f

medium day will be an extra 100g carbs from same food sources spread between first 4 meals. will proberly just double up on oats, banana and jacket unless fancy sum oatcakes or rice cakes etc.

will be cycled as followed

sun-mon-tues - low days

wed - medium day

thurs-fri - low day

sat - refeed day

refeed will not be a dirty binge it will be more of same foods with maybe cereal bars or extra flap jacks etc and treat myself to some milk in a protein shake. will have a cheat meal and eat bad food so to speak after 6-7 pm


----------



## DRED

diet looks good mate


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## martin1436114509

hilly2008 said:


> meal 6 4 scoop whey with 25g natty PB
> 
> 345cal, 47p,3c, 13f
> 
> How big are your scoops? lol
> 
> 2 scoops on average gives me 45g protein.
> 
> diet looks good. did a similar protocol for carb cycling last year whilst dieting for my shows with good effect


----------



## joeyh1485

Reflex instant whey is 10g a scoop I think?

Diet looks great mate

Is there a reason for brazil nuts or do you just like them?


----------



## hilly

yeh each scoop with reflex is 10g so 4 scoops give me 40g. i think this is the only protein that does it this way lol.

Joey brazil nuts i have been using on the keto diet alot. i have been buying them in bulk and have 3kg left lol so using them up plus their easy to take out and about.


----------



## DRED

hilly2008 said:


> i have got better during the day havnt had to run to the toilet or anything since early this morning so all going well will be out for my birthday sat then starting diet tuesday as im away sun/monday.
> 
> my diet is as follows will now be carb cycling.
> 
> diet
> 
> low day
> 
> meal 1 6 egg white +1 whole
> 
> 50g oats + 1scoop whey
> 
> total = 412cal, 42p, 31c, 10f
> 
> meal 2 4 scoop whey
> 
> 200cal, 40p, 2.8c, 1.2f
> 
> pwo 1 banana and 2 scoop whey
> 
> 203cal, 21p, 23.5c, 1f
> 
> meal 3 200g chicken with 100g jacket pot and salad
> 
> total - 368cal, 47p, 32c, 7f
> 
> meal 4 4 scoop whey with 20g brazil nut
> 
> 340cal, 40p, 3c, 15f
> 
> meal 5 200g chicken with salad
> 
> 232 cal, 43p, 0c, 6.4f
> 
> meal 6 4 scoop whey with 25g natty PB
> 
> 345cal, 47p,3c, 13f
> 
> totals 2109cal, 95c, 53p,6f
> 
> medium day will be an extra 100g carbs from same food sources spread between first 4 meals. will proberly just double up on oats, banana and jacket unless fancy sum oatcakes or rice cakes etc.
> 
> will be cycled as followed
> 
> sun-mon-tues - low days
> 
> wed - medium day
> 
> thurs-fri - low day
> 
> sat - refeed day
> 
> refeed will not be a dirty binge it will be more of same foods with maybe cereal bars or extra flap jacks etc and treat myself to some milk in a protein shake. will have a cheat meal and eat bad food so to speak after 6-7 pm


hello mate where do you find the values of all the foods?


----------



## hilly

either on the back of gthe packets or off calorie sites off the net. i just type it into google and check 3/4 sites to make sure they are all roughly the same.


----------



## DRED

hilly2008 said:


> either on the back of gthe packets or off calorie sites off the net. i just type it into google and check 3/4 sites to make sure they are all roughly the same.


cheers m8 been lookin on fitday.....pain in the **** :lol: :lol:site


----------



## hilly

yeh that def takes its time


----------



## hilly

update

definatly feeling better today will be going out 2night. im away in sunderland with my girlfriend till monday so wont be starting diet till tuesday food will just be kept very clean.

Will weight myself next sat once i have got a week of diet and training under my belt. cnt wait to be back in the gym to be honest really looking forward to it.cardio will be twice a day from when i go back 45 mins as normal and 15 mins pwo.


----------



## DRED

good luck mate


----------



## higgz123

mate u hav posted in somebodys journal, get out!


----------



## Guest

OZZY said:


> this is my first post on this site and don't know if this is the right place to post this but meh


 FPMSL, you will get far with that kind of attitude!


----------



## dmcc

Posting in someone else's journal is certainly not the right place for this post. Go to "Getting Started", click New Thread (at the top) and post there.


----------



## OZZY

SORRY!!

Deleted the message and good luck with the log


----------



## hilly

lol how is that even possible??

went out and drank far to much in the birthday celebrations my mates bought me a top shelf and i am feeling it today. woke my lil bro to take me to mcd's at 4.30am which he wasnt very happy about.

diet will be all you can eat today with indian to finish off 2night. diet will be healthy 2moro as im away with gf shopping and no way i can prep then carb cycling starts 2moro


----------



## Incredible Bulk

garrrgh, i had a top shelf before but the bastards put baileys in it!

all you can eat indian...hmmmm, stuff dreams are made of


----------



## hilly

certainly is mate cnt wait for it.

no baileys for me thnk god.

to be honest im really looking forward to get back on my diet this illness nocked me for 6 this week.


----------



## Tom1990

how much tren u taking in total a week mate? do you reckon that bit of gyno has come due to the tren? as i plan on running 250 a week along with 250 test

good luck with this mate your making lodsa progress


----------



## hilly

thnks mate

yeh i always get tren off gyno. i have been running 75 mg eod with a 100mg shot in their once a week.i would bump your test to 500 mate if your running 250 fo tren


----------



## Tom1990

kk i might just stick to 250 test as i cant be arsd with getin gyno. can you totally get rid of gyno which med do you have to take?


----------



## dmcc

Happy birthday Hilly mate!


----------



## Tom1990

happy bday


----------



## hilly

sickchest90 said:


> kk i might just stick to 250 test as i cant be arsd with getin gyno. can you totally get rid of gyno which med do you have to take?


yes mate mines almost gone after 2 weeks off the tren cos ive been ill if it doesnt go completely i will take some nolva which usuallyclears it up


----------



## hilly

thnks for the happy birthday lads


----------



## hilly

diet restarts 2moro however today has been a very low carb day.

trained quads

squats- 90kg x 10, 110 x 8, 120 x 4

front squat on smith - 50kg x 20/20, 70 x 10

db walk lunge- 12.5 x 24/24

extensions - 45 x 12, 50 x 10, 55 x 8

no fst7 sets this week. felt nice to be back in the gym and im feeling almost 100%. cardio will start again 2moro morning at 6.30 i cnt wait lol.

t4 is now being taken am before cardio and t3 before i go to bed. No clen will be used for the next 2-4 weeks depending how weight loss go's


----------



## Nathrakh

Hey mate - what are you using with the t3/4 to counter the possible catabolism you get from them? Good luck with the rest of your preparations.


----------



## dmcc

Nice to see you're feeling better Hilly - how was the hangover?


----------



## hilly

Nathrakh said:


> Hey mate - what are you using with the t3/4 to counter the possible catabolism you get from them? Good luck with the rest of your preparations.


thnks mate, just using it like that because i got the t4 at a very good price so started with them to see how i rated it. i thought they were ok but not as good as t3. i was reading up on t3/t4 mix so thought i would give it a go and see how it works out.

dmcc hangover wasnt to bad when i forst woke up i managed 3 bacon sarnies to bowls of coco pops and a protein shake as my birthday breaky. felt bad after this so went to be d for 3 hours then was good to go


----------



## hilly

Diet has been very good today went to nandos and tried one of their new wraps and i must say they are very very nice. i just had this with 3 chicken wings.

I will be having a large piece of my birthday cake 2night before it all gets eaten then i will be having 5 low days then my cheat sat which will be a medium day followed by cheat meal as g/f birthday then will start normal cycling as of sunday.


----------



## hilly

well carb cycling starts today.

45 mins cardio done pre breaky. enjoyed having a small bowl of oats today. I must say i am glad to be feeling better and in doing my cardio etc this last week has made me feel like **** due to fooking up my diet.


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck with the carb cycling. Hopefully it will get you to where you want to be


----------



## DRED

i started my carb cycling yesterday and felt ok on 80g of carbs.....

i guess its better than 0-30 g which we was on lol


----------



## hilly

well diet is going well today. I have just finished training and had my pwo whey and banana. i have decided to change meal 2 and 3 slightly. i will not be having the sweet potatoe with chicken i will have oats in my shake at college for meal 2. this way i am getting all my carbs in before training and directly after. i feel the energy from the extra 30g carbs will be better placed 2 hours before training than an hour after.

trained shoulders today

seated db press - 30 x 12, 35 x 8/5 - im not back as i was second set and i just lost all energy i think this is my body saying im still recovering from illness.

upright row then press - 30kg c 10/0

stand db lat - 12.5 x 10/10, 15 x 10

bent over single rear lat cable - 12.5 x 12, 15 x 12/12

traps

DB shurg - 40 x 15, 47.5 x 10, 50 x 10

smith shrug fst7 - 80 x 15/12/12/12/12/12/12

abs

superset sit ups with seated knee tuck 2 x sets of 20 each 1 x et of 15 each

broomstick twist - 2 x 50

cardio 20 minutes stepper.

i have decided to split my training into 6 days. as i am adding in cardio pwo now this means i am training for less time so fits in with my schedule better.

routine will be a follows

quads

shoulders

hams

chest

back

arms

sunday will be a rest day just am cardio. bodyparts may switch days etc but will be kept like that unless cnt make it in a day etc.

cardio at the minute is 45 mins pre breaky and 20 mins pwo.


----------



## winger

hilly you so rock it isn't funny.


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate mines almost gone after 2 weeks off the tren cos ive been ill if it doesnt go completely i will take some nolva which usuallyclears it up


You planning to use nolva for tren related gyno? Has your letro not arrived? Nolva could make it worse. A big difference from the first pics to the last bud your doing well! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks for the comments lads.

bigacb. i have stoped the tren since i was ill last week and the gyno is starting to go. i will give it a week or so and if not by then i should hopefully have my letro to run.

cardio done 45 mins.

Its nice having oats with choc whey and water for breaky for a change.


----------



## joeyh1485

*double post* sorry damn iPhone is ****


----------



## joeyh1485

Good to see your back in full swing mate


----------



## pastanchicken

^^ Agreed. Sounds like you got a good plan going mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks lads hopefully it will finish the diet off nicely.

trained back and calfs

wide grip pull ups - bw x 12, +5kg x +10 x 6 drop to bw x 4

t bar rows close underhand - 2.5plates x 15, 3p x 12, 4p x 6

wide grip pull downs underhand - 5block x 15, 6block x 8. 5b x 11 slow negative set

seated v grip row - 60kg x 10, 65 x 8, 55 x 10 sow negset

calfs

donkey raise - 2plates x 20/19, 2.25p x 15

stand fst7 set - 13block x 15/15/15/15/15/15/15

a good workout. finished with 20 minutes on bike. i feel i have slightly more energy in the gym while carb cycling. I am still running out of steam quick tho whih im sure is due to recovering from illness still.


----------



## hilly

trained chest today

i have been very suprised this week and annoyed at how weak i have been. i know its down to being so ill last week and dropping the tren wont have helped lol.

chest

flat bench - 80kg x 15, 100kg x 8/6 before being ill i got 10 easy then 6-8 out of 110

IDB - 30kg x 13, 35 x 7

flat bench smith with pin set so bar stoped 1 inch above chest 3 sec pause at pin for each rep - 60k x 8, 80 x 5/4

machine fly - 7block x 20, 8block x 15

pwo cardio 15 mins

was in a real rush today so didnt get full 20 minute cardio in. chest was pumped after workout im just annoyed at being **** weak.


----------



## hilly

well its my dads birthday 2day and mums 2moro so we all went to a japanese restaurant were they cook the food infront of you. to incorparate this i missed out fats from 2 meals and i just ate the chicken, beef, salmon, king prawn, beensprouts and chicken skewars and escallops for starter with 1 pork rib. all in all a healthy meal bar the rib as all food is just cooked in soy sauce.

i cnt wait for sat for my medium day and cheat etc. i have decided most of my extra carbs will come from a box of cinnamon grahems as these are my favourite and wholegrain as well.


----------



## Geo

any updated pics Fatty?? x


----------



## hilly

haha not yet mate after being ill for a week its nocked me back slightly doc said i had to eat carbs and plenty for 6 days or so which i did but weight has shot up 5 pound or so. will weigh myself this saturday. next set of pics will come when i get below 13 stone 4 i reckon.


----------



## Geo

hilly2008 said:


> haha not yet mate after being ill for a week its nocked me back slightly doc said i had to eat carbs and plenty for 6 days or so which i did but weight has shot up 5 pound or so. will weigh myself this saturday. next set of pics will come when i get below 13 stone 4 i reckon.


yeah i did read that dude, glad your better now eh. I know how you feel, i managed to get food poisening and lost a good bit of weight while on cycle. But as soon as i was better my weight shot back up.

what weight you looking to hit?? onstage that is??


----------



## hilly

dont know mate i have decided i am not going to compete in may due to ill ness etc i am to far behind. i am considering the classic class in leeds in september if i can get lean and remain lean during the summer.


----------



## Geo

hilly2008 said:


> dont know mate i have decided i am not going to compete in may due to ill ness etc i am to far behind. i am considering the classic class in leeds in september if i can get lean and remain lean during the summer.


ah good stuff mate, yeah an illness in pre comp dont help eh. Least you have a good bit of time to prepare for Sep.


----------



## hilly

yeh my plan is to conitnue this prep as far as i can mentally go see how lean i can get. i go away june 20th for 2 weeks. depending how i look etc i will decide wether to do the classics or bulk and do nabba first timers next may.

i will post pics here to get all your opinions once diet is finished.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> yeh my plan is to conitnue this prep as far as i can mentally go see how lean i can get. i go away june 20th for 2 weeks. depending how i look etc i will decide wether to do the classics or bulk and do nabba first timers next may.
> 
> i will post pics here to get all your opinions once diet is finished.


sounds like a plan 

best way to see what you have to work with and what needs focus! :beer:


----------



## hilly

thats it mate. Plus its all practive at dieting seeing what works etc.

Theirs always that bonus of being in good shape for my holiday as well  not that it will last long due to being all inclusive. no holiday snaps after the first week i reckon


----------



## LittleChris

Whatever show you do decide to do, will you be dieting yourself or getting the assistane of somebody more experienced in?


----------



## hilly

depends on finances. if i do the classic class in sept will prep myself as cnt afford to get help however if i wait till next year an do the nabba north i will get a student loan in january that is free for me to spend on what i like so i will use that to pay a prep guy


----------



## hilly

trained hams and calfs today

Good mornings - 30kg x 15, 35 x 15, 40 x 15

leg press feet high 10 sec rest between sets - 2.5pps x 10/10/10/10/8, 2pps x 8

1 leg curl standing - 10block x 15, 11b x 12, 12b x 10

lie leg curl - 25 x 20

calfs

leg press double tap - 4pps x 20/21, 4.5 x 15/12

stand calf drop set - 4 sets each set to failure no rest between sets

cardio 20 mins

shortend rest time somewhat between sets. Also i have decided leg press feet high even tho it hits my hams well hits my quads to much so i wont be doing this anymore.

Also i am going to order some bsn lean dessert to try as my before bed shake as this will cut 100-150 cals off and its meant to taste great so we shall see.


----------



## LittleChris

How much cardio are you doing a day?

Any idea what weight you will be when you finish your mock diet- obviously this depends how lean you plan to go, but do you have a rough idea?


----------



## hilly

i am now doing 45 mins pre breaky then 20 mins pwo to play catch up due to being ill etc.

I reckon looking at me now im probs guna aim for 12 stone 7 but ill see how i look at 13 stone and judge from their.


----------



## hilly

medium day today/refeed. 200-250g carbs then whatever i want atter 7pm.

Today i tried a new breakfast that im going to be using during the week.

Pancakes

6 egg whites with 1 whole egg beaten.

add 50g pre grinded oats

cinnamon and splenda

whisk

makes 2 pancakes

added low carb low cal maple syrup i got an they were bloody lovely.

this is the exact same ingrediants i have normally for breakfast so i will make these every other day probs.

weight this morning 13 stone 13 so i should be more or less back to were i was before illness kicked in next weekend,

cardio done 45 mins this morning, trai ning arms this afty


----------



## hilly

got held up at work today so was a rushed session for arms

biceps

standing preacher curls - 30kg x 15, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10

seated db hammer curls- 12.5 x 15, 15 x 12, 17.5 x 10

1 arm precher machine curls slow neg sets - 10kg x 10 each/10

triceps

dips superseted - bw+15kg x 15/15, +20 x 12

with v grip push down -30 x 15, 35 x 15/12

standing single db overhead 4 set drop set 12 reps each set from 12kg db to 6kg

abs

3 sets superset sit ups with leg raise

10mins pwo cardio.

From 2moro this next whole week i will be totally focusing on perfect form and slow negative for every rep of every exercise. this will mean weights will drop but as im dieitng im not so botherd. i am going to make myself learn its not about the weight being lifting and get over my ego if it kills me.


----------



## hilly

well had my cheat from 6ish onwards 2night and am totally stuffd after a 3 course meal then came home and had a slice of fruit cake and some ice cream. stomach is killing now.

cardio am and pwo 2moro will be training quads cnt wait.


----------



## hilly

haha yeh mate i think they have their purpose. My last move for the last couple of weeks of this diet will be adding a few zero carb days in if needed but thats as close as ill get i reckon.


----------



## hilly

quads today and start of every set being slow and controled.

quads

smith box squats below paralel, 3 sec pause at bottom- 90kg x 8, 100 x8, 110 x 6, 120 x 2+1

pscarb style leg press feet low - 2.5pps x 10/8, 2pps x 10/10/10/10

should have started with 2plates per side will do next week rest was 15 sec between set

db walk lunge - 15 x 24, 17.5 x 24

seated leg press 1 leg - 80 x 15 each drop

straight to extensions 35 x 15

very good workout quads were totally goosed after. i kept having to control mysef making every rep slow and concentrated but it felt good.


----------



## borostu82

Cheers for the info mate. Defo tempted to run both, just need to see what the army pay out lol

You look alot bigger in the flesh mate. i'll have to get my mrs up the duff and get my ass in gear if im going to be stood next to you in 2010


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> depends on finances. if i do the classic class in sept will prep myself as cnt afford to get help however if i wait till next year an do the nabba north i will get a student loan in january that is free for me to spend on what i like so i will use that to pay a prep guy


if only they knew and asked for reciepts :lol:


----------



## hilly

haha thankfuly they dont


----------



## Nathrakh

hilly2008 said:


> quads today and start of every set being slow and controled.
> 
> quads
> 
> smith box squats below paralel, 3 sec pause at bottom- 90kg x 8, 100 x8, 110 x 6, 120 x 2+1
> 
> pscarb style leg press feet low - 2.5pps x 10/8, 2pps x 10/10/10/10
> 
> should have started with 2plates per side will do next week rest was 15 sec between set
> 
> db walk lunge - 15 x 24, 17.5 x 24
> 
> seated leg press 1 leg - 80 x 15 each drop
> 
> straight to extensions 35 x 15
> 
> very good workout quads were totally goosed after. i kept having to control mysef making every rep slow and concentrated but it felt good.


Sounds good - might give that a go tuesday. Good to hear getting things sorted diet-wise.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, im happy to be back at it now to be honest even with the cardio twice a day im enjoying carb cycling instead of being on a keto gives a little bit more variety and better energy in the gym for the way i train.

The leg session was good i pinched bits off both pscarb and con in their.


----------



## Nathrakh

Just quick question - when abouts do you fit in your two cardio sessions. I'm currently doing just 40 mins after training (always train early in the morning, only time in the day when I free to).


----------



## hilly

I get up at 6.30 and do 45 mins then i do 20 mins at the moment pwo.

I have a stationary bike i bought from tesco and debated about using that for my second cardio session before bed but decided to do it this way instead. Depending what happens if i dont have time in my schedule to increase my pwo cardio to 45 mins towards the end of the diet i will add a third session on before bed.

this obviously all depends on how much my cardio ends up being increased but i dont want to adjust my diet until the very end if at all. as im not doing a show till next year this is all just practice and see what works and what doesnt.


----------



## hilly

borostu82 said:


> Cheers for the info mate. Defo tempted to run both, just need to see what the army pay out lol
> 
> You look alot bigger in the flesh mate. i'll have to get my mrs up the duff and get my ass in gear if im going to be stood next to you in 2010


thnks mate, it will be good if we compete together will give us motivation. Like i said on facebook i would def look at running both if your going AAS free for a while.


----------



## hilly

trained chest 2night

Inc DB - 35kg x 12, 40 x 10, 47.5 x 2 left arm gave way and hurt dropd 30kg x 7

flat DB - 30kg x 10/9, 32.5 x 10

inc db flies superset - 20kg x 15/12

with dips - bw x 15/5

machine flies - 80kg x 10 drop 65kg x 8 drop 45 kg x 10

all reps done very slow neg.

heavy abs

4 sets weighted sit ups

2 set weighted leg raise

2 sets broomstick 50 reps each

20mins cardio pwo


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hmmmm might start adding abs myself!!

what weights do you use for them?


----------



## hilly

1 session i do work with no weight usually sit ups supersetted with leg raises sets of 20.

then next session i either do weighted cable crunches around the 60kg mark or today i did weighted sit ups stated with holding a 5kg db worked up to 10kg holidng it at my forehead. then i did weighted leg raises with db between feet.

i tend to vary it up a bit. i try and hit them twice a week same as calfs.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> thnks mate, it will be good if we compete together will give us motivation. Like i said on facebook i would def look at running both if your going AAS free for a while.


you should try doing deny's show as a trail mate i would defo recommend it as i learnt alot from dieting last time.

Like i said i will wait and see how i look in dec and if happy with how i look and i think i could place in a first timers then i will compete. At the mo my heads up my **** as im convinced i look sh!t, fat and small lol


----------



## joeyh1485

Hilly have you started using preperation h yet to tighten up skin or did you decide against it?


----------



## hilly

borostu82 said:


> you should try doing deny's show as a trail mate i would defo recommend it as i learnt alot from dieting last time.
> 
> Like i said i will wait and see how i look in dec and if happy with how i look and i think i could place in a first timers then i will compete. At the mo my heads up my **** as im convinced i look sh!t, fat and small lol


mate you looked like you have some very good size on your in person and if you decide in the slin/hgh route this summer i think it would yield good gains.

I emailed nabba but they didnt get back to me so will ring again but spoke to a friend the other day who has competed with nabba for years and he said you cnt have competed at all to do first timers so i wouldnt do deny's as dont wanna take the option away.


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> Hilly have you started using preperation h yet to tighten up skin or did you decide against it?


didnt end up trying it mate alot of mixed reviews so didnt bother plus i dont think im lean enough to benefit


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> mate you looked like you have some very good size on your in person and if you decide in the slin/hgh route this summer i think it would yield good gains.
> 
> I emailed nabba but they didnt get back to me so will ring again but spoke to a friend the other day who has competed with nabba for years and he said you cnt have competed at all to do first timers so i wouldnt do deny's as dont wanna take the option away.


Well let me know what Nabba say but im sure as the club show is not a qualifier or with any fed it doesnt count as a first time show.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> didnt end up trying it mate alot of mixed reviews so didnt bother plus i dont think im lean enough to benefit


infact i'll start a thread on here and see what people say. as there is a few guys on here who are going to be judges fopr nabba


----------



## hilly

back today

deadlifts - 140kg x 9, 160 x 6, 180 x 2

wide grip pull ups - bw x 12, +2.5kg x 8/6

t bar underhand grip rows - 3plates x 12, 3.25p x 12, 3.5 x 8

seated upright machine rows single arm 25kg x 20each/20/15 no rest between sets

cable pull overs - 50kg x 20. 60kg x 15

20 mins cardio

a good workout im back to enjoying my training again


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> back today
> 
> deadlifts - 140kg x 9, 160 x 6, 180 x 2
> 
> wide grip pull ups - bw x 12, +2.5kg x 8/6
> 
> t bar underhand grip rows - 3plates x 12, 3.25p x 12, 3.5 x 8
> 
> seated upright machine rows single arm 25kg x 20each/20/15 no rest between sets
> 
> cable pull overs - 50kg x 20. 60kg x 15
> 
> 20 mins cardio
> 
> a good workout im back to enjoying my training again


if you every fancy coming along for a session with me and my brother your more than welcome mate.


----------



## hilly

that could be a good shout mate, no laughng at my weak ass while im dieting tho. were do you guys train and what time usually?


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> that could be a good shout mate, no laughng at my weak ass while im dieting tho. were do you guys train and what time usually?


moorse 12.30 ish. i'll be doing back/tris monday, shoulders/abs tuesday might squeeze in chest/bi's wed.

we train simlar to you maybe the rep range is higher than yours


----------



## hilly

ill come train back tri's with you guys next monday


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> ill come train back tri's with you guys next monday


sweet. send me a tx mon morn.


----------



## hilly

will do mate,


----------



## hilly

medium carb day today so diet is as normal but with extra 50g oats with breakfast, a lonsdale flapjack with meal 2 and this afternoon with meal 3 i will be having sweet potatoe to make up the extra 60 carbs to to take me to 200 for the day.

just abs/clfs and cardio this afternoon. training today then arms thursday, hamstrings friday and shoulders sat.


----------



## hilly

calfs

3 sets donkey raise double tap

superset toe press with standing machine 2 sets of 20 each then a set of 15 each with 30 sec rest inbetween

did high reps ab work 6 sets and 2 sets of broomstick twists


----------



## hilly

weight this morning is 210 and was 211 yesterday so even after a medium day i have still lost. This means i have already lost 3 pound this week so im on track for 4ish pound by the looks of things.

Any more and i will add another medium day in or add an extra 100 carbs to my medium day.

any thoughts?


----------



## laurie g

have you got any pictures hill hmm let me look....


----------



## hilly

yes mate back a few pages , also on first page is pics from last sept after my first attempt at a cut.

the pics are 5 or 6 pages back after dieting for 8 weeks. after those i was really ill for a almost 2 weeks so it set me back a little which is why cardio is now at twice a day 45 mins am and 20 mins pwo.

I feel anymore than 4 pound a week is a bit much to be loosing.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate back a few pages , also on first page is pics from last sept after my first attempt at a cut.
> 
> the pics are 5 or 6 pages back after dieting for 8 weeks. after those i was really ill for a almost 2 weeks so it set me back a little which is why cardio is now at twice a day 45 mins am and 20 mins pwo.
> 
> I feel anymore than 4 pound a week is a bit much to be loosing.


if you bring a cam on monday i'll take afew pics for you so you can put them on here.


----------



## hilly

thnks for the offer mate but im guna wait till im down to 13 stone before i take a few pics. may take you up on the offer then


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> thnks for the offer mate but im guna wait till im down to 13 stone before i take a few pics. may take you up on the offer then


the lightins good in the changing rooms mate lol


----------



## hilly

lmao, ill come get them done their when im 13 stone then


----------



## joeyh1485

Great news on the weight loss mate 

What's a lonsdale flapjack?


----------



## LittleChris

Get pictures done on Monday and then when you reach 13stone 

Not sure why you are so hesitant to post pictures, you looked good in the last set.


----------



## hilly

bulkaholic said:


> good work mate :thumb:
> 
> Goes to show keto isnt the be all and end all diet. When i was obsessing over weight i got on scales everyday! I am running 1 zero carb day then 1 at 100 grams. I have never lost on the zero carb day but always lose on carb day. I quite often drop massive amounts on sat after cheat. So definately proves zero carb is not for me.


Yes mate to be honest im hunger wise im just the same as on a keto but i have more energy in the gym etc. Dont think i will keto again to be honest maybe as a prime before a cycle etc or a jump start but carb wise for me my low day will maybe go down to 60-70ish.



joeyh1485 said:


> Great news on the weight loss mate
> 
> What's a lonsdale flapjack?


a protein flapjack made by lonsdale mate the do a almond and honey one tastes unbelievable quite a bit of sugar in nothing really bad but their good.



LittleChris said:


> Get pictures done on Monday and then when you reach 13stone
> 
> Not sure why you are so hesitant to post pictures, you looked good in the last set.


Cos i hate the way i look and dont think i have made much progress since the last set due to being ill  i think im getting fatter haha


----------



## hilly

trained arms today

biceps

standing barbell curl - 30kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 5 + 4 forced reps with slow neg

seated db hammer curls - 12.5 x 15/12, 15 x 12

preacher 21's - 25kg x 21/ 30/30 weight was to light so did more reps

triceps

preacher skull crush straight to preacher press - 30kg x 12/12, 12/15, 12/15

v grip push down - 35kg x 15, 40 x 12 drop to 25kg x 12

standing single arm db overhead very slow - 10kg x 12/10 each arm

cardo 15 mins.

a good workout again all reps were done very slow and controlled roughly 2-3 sec neg apart from the forced ones which were longer.


----------



## Nathrakh

Sounds like a good workout (doing something pretty similar tomorrow, except do close-grip bench instead of skullcrushers...I loved doing them, but right elbow doesn't).


----------



## hilly

suprisingly mate my right elbow has been playing up doing skull crushers also thats why i didnt go as heavy and di the superset with a press using preacher bar as well. pinched these off a ronnie coleman dvd lol.


----------



## hilly

trained hamstrings today

stand 1 leg curl - 11block x 14, 12b x 12, 13b x 10, 14b x 5 very slow neg this set

lie leg curl - 25kg x 20, 30kg x 15, 35 x 10

leg press feet high - 2plates per side x 20/15 extra slow negs

wanted to do sldl but couldnt get in. Again all reps done slow and controled. diet has gone well weigh in 2moro.


----------



## winger

laurie g said:


> have you got any pictures hill hmm let me look....


Yes he does. Click here.


----------



## hilly

^^^^ spot on thnks winger


----------



## hilly

WEIGHT UPDATE

13 stone 8 3/4 this morning so i have drop 4 pound this week. I am very happy with this as i am now just below the weight i got down to before i was ill 3 weeks ago.

Everything will stay the same this week then i will up cardio 10 mins per day the week after.

On another note i am up at 6am like normal but the gym doesnt open till 8 so i cnt eat or do fooook all for the next 2 hours which is bloody annoying. i was looking forward to a lie in but my body woke itself up like normal.

I have been having trouble sleeping these past 2 weeks. I havnt been suffering during the day for it but ive been lieing awake for 1-2 hours before managing to get off on a night meaning i am only getting 5ish hours per night. i took a bendryl plus last night and that knocked me out which im happy about.

cardio then work today as normal then training shoulders.

i have deicded a 6 day training split is to much so i will be following the below which i have pinchd off guy cisterino over on rx muscle as i feel my arms are lagging so i hope this will help and i like the look of the split.

Right now this is my split:

Monday: Quads

Tuesday: Chest, a little tris

Wednesday: abs/calfs

Thursday: Back, a little bis

Friday: Shoulders, Hamstrings

Saturday: Bis, Tris, and abs/calves

Sunday: OFF

when it says a little bi's/tri's what he means is just 3-5 sets of higher rep/pump work to really get blood flowing into the muscle which to me means hes trying for a little fascia stretching similar to fst7 which i may use for this purpose. then arms day will be 6-8 sets ech of heavy work.


----------



## DRED

that looks like an intresting split i might give iy ago myself


----------



## hilly

it does mate i have been writing different splits for a couple of weeks now trying to find a good one as i want to keep quads and hams seperate and focus on bringing my arms up. I could see this split being used for quite a while but when i start bulking i will add extra rest days. i think i am going to train EOD.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders today

behind neck press first time in year or 2 - 60kg x 12, 70 x 8/7 pi ss weak

upright row to press - 25kg x 20, 30 x 15

seated side lat - 10kg x 12/10

stand bent over rear lat - 12.5 x 15, 15 x 12

frnt db raise - 10kg x 12/12

traps

free move smith - 90kg x 15/12, 100 x 10

cable rows - 40kg x 20, 50 x 15

cardio 20 minutes.

meant to be my cheat day today but going out with the girlfriend 2night havn a drink or 2 so im not havn cheat till 2moro. ive been in a foul mood this afty. i think its because i dnt really want to drink 2night but i drank 2 weeks ago for my birthday so would be unfair not to.

never mind.


----------



## LittleChris

I would just have a few drinks and have that as the cheat "meal"

How long has the cut been going now, including the week off for illness?

When I was cutting, pleasing as it was to see some cuts, I realised just how much more mass I needed to add to get to where I wanted!


----------



## hilly

around 11 weeks i think mate im going to diet for another 4-6 weeks max then bulk for the rest of the year because i also want alot more mass.

cardio will be increased to 1 hour 15 mins as of today. i did it all in 1 go this afternoon but normally it will be 50 mins pre break and 25 mins pwo.

no cheat meal so to speak refeed day is from 6pm yesterday to 6pm today. all i had last night was a chicken breast wholemeal sub last night and a few glasses of champagne with 1 vodka.

today i have had some toast and oats and cinnamon grahams. will be having a sunday dinner then refeed will be over. for the rest of the diet i will not be stuffinf my face like a have been for a cheat i will be eating healthy for a refeed so to speak.


----------



## steven-nicholls

good work buddy, thats very simular to me with my refeed but i do have to get a bit of chocolate in, its strange in the off session i never crave chocolate but when i'm dieting all i want is chocolate and cheese, its like i'm pregnant ha ha

I must admit i do hate the lake of sleep you get when dieting, i'm getting around 5 hours a night and sometimes less at weekends due to working on the door.. stick at it buddy your doing really well..


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, i took a benadryl the other night and it really helpd me get off to sleep.

I am the same with chocolate i dont eat it all normally but when i deit i crave it i think im just craving sugar.


----------



## geezuz

Hi Hilly, good thread mate. What is the active ingredienty in the benadryl you take? Theres three varieties i found so far under that name....


----------



## hilly

thnks mate,

i just bought the first one i found if im honest benadryl + from tesco pharmacy counter cost me £5 something for 12 tablets. i took 1 a day for 6 days and that helped with kicking clen back in.


----------



## Ben Gingell

alright hilly... just looking in to your journal here... looks like its coming on well! im new to this on here just joined today!.. im around the same ages as you, im 21 and dieting atm for a contest in may...


----------



## hilly

Ben Gingell said:


> alright hilly... just looking in to your journal here... looks like its coming on well! im new to this on here just joined today!.. im around the same ages as you, im 21 and dieting atm for a contest in may...


alright mate, what show you doing? what weight you looking at coming in at?


----------



## Ben Gingell

I'm going for Dayo Audi competition and NAC UK open. Both in May... what are you doing?


----------



## hilly

Im not going to do 1 this year now decided i need more size so will be doing one in may next year the nabba north probs.


----------



## hilly

trained in moores today with borostu.

deadlifts - 100kg x 12, 120 x 10, 160 x 8, 180 x 6

wide grip pull ups - bw x 10, +5kg x 9/8, bw slow neg x 8

seated v row - 50kg x 15, 55 x 14/10

seated row wide bar - 40 x 15, 45 x 15

triceps

preacher skull superset preacher press - 30kg 15 each 3 sets

dips - bw+10kg x 20, bw+20 x 15/12

pwo cardio done.

went through some poses with stu afterwards and i struggled to be honest but ive got all year to practice lol. still need to loose alot of bodyfat but im getting their.


----------



## Ben Gingell

yea cool... i might see you there then! keep up your good work mate


----------



## borostu82

Hilly you look well mate its just you seem to hold fat over your ab's thats all dont worry that will come off.

Me and my bro both agreed you have very good arms and shoulders. Practice your posing mate and you will figure out the best poses for you.


----------



## hilly

thnks for the comments mate its good to get other peoples views. Training bymyself means i dont get many people who know what there on about to have a look.

Thnks again for the invite was a good session.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:



> thnks for the comments mate its good to get other peoples views. Training bymyself means i dont get many people who know what there on about to have a look.
> 
> Thnks again for the invite was a good session.


When im next home for legs your more than welcome then mate. Might give you a few ideas.


----------



## hilly

yeh sound mate just give me a shout im always up for a change of venue.


----------



## hilly

quads today

Hack squat - 1.75plate per side x 12/12, 2pps x 12

pscarb leg press 10 sec rest - 2pps x 10/10/10/10/10/10

db lunge walk - 15kg x 24 step/24

extensions - 25 x 20, 30 x 15, 35 x 12

a good session reps slightly increased and from now on mostly will be kept above 12 for everything.

25 mins cardio done pwo.


----------



## Ben Gingell

i done legs today with my girlfriend... i did...

6* sets of Front Squats- 50kg, 80kg, 100kg, 100kg and 110kg. 10 -12 reps with a drop set on the last set

* 1 warm up with the bar.

3 sets of Hack Squats- 60kg, 90kg, 90kg. 10 - 12 reps with a drop set on the last set.

3 sets of Leg Extensions- 70kg, 70kg and 90kg with another drop set on the last set.

2 sets of Barbell Lunges- 30kg and 30kg. 10 reps

2 sets of Hamstring Curls- 40 kg to failure

do u ever do front squats?


----------



## hilly

I do mate probs once a month depending but as id done back yesterday i stuck to exercises that wouldnt put alot of pressure on my back etc. Plus i trained earlier than usual today so only had 1 meal in me so was a little tired.

I am concetrating on very slow and controled reps at the moment so my weights have droped which im not botherd about due to dieting etc.


----------



## Ben Gingell

yea same... its proper hard when your carb cycling... like today i've only had 80g of carbs... thats why i include lots of dropsets. how many carbs you taking in atm?


----------



## LittleChris

Ben Gingell said:


> i done legs today with my girlfriend... i did...
> 
> 6* sets of Front Squats- 50kg, 80kg, 100kg, 100kg and 110kg. 10 -12 reps with a drop set on the last set
> 
> * 1 warm up with the bar.
> 
> 3 sets of Hack Squats- 60kg, 90kg, 90kg. 10 - 12 reps with a drop set on the last set.
> 
> 3 sets of Leg Extensions- 70kg, 70kg and 90kg with another drop set on the last set.
> 
> 2 sets of Barbell Lunges- 30kg and 30kg. 10 reps
> 
> 2 sets of Hamstring Curls- 40 kg to failure
> 
> do u ever do front squats?


 :lol:

I thought this was Hilly's journal!? :confused1:


----------



## hilly

LMAO maybe just showing his strength


----------



## Ben Gingell

i was just puttin em down... its not about strength but technique anyways...


----------



## hilly

you are 100% correct. I have been prefering to add a 3 sec pause to all my squats/frnt squats etc lately.


----------



## Ben Gingell

yea, good stuff... i use the ''ass to grass'' technique lol... just stopping before locking out my legs too that keeps the tension in my quads all the time...


----------



## hilly

medium today so i am happy. i get an extra 50g oats for breaky, i have a protein flapjack with my next meal then 40g carbs from jacket pot or sweet pot with meal 3. I have also taken 850mg metformin this morning.

cardio done 50 mins was a bit of a task as legs achin from yesterday.


----------



## joeyh1485

Enjoy your medium carbs mate I know I am 

How you finding the carb cycling? Has hunger been a problem since you switched from keto?

Are you planning to make any changes in the near future?


----------



## LittleChris

Are your protein flapjacks homemade? Most of them are pretty sugary/fatty which isn't ideal.


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> Enjoy your medium carbs mate I know I am
> 
> How you finding the carb cycling? Has hunger been a problem since you switched from keto?
> 
> Are you planning to make any changes in the near future?


I am enjoying the carb cyckling much more as i get my pancakes for breaky which are class. I find i have more energy in the gym and for cardio.

Cardio has been increased by 10 mins this week and will be increased 10 mins everyweek for the rest of the 4-6 weeks. i am at 1 hour 15 mins so far i wont go higher than 1.45 i reckon.

I havnt took any clen for the past 3 weeks i have been using ECA which i believe has been helping with hunger. I will be adding in clen next week for final 4-6 weeks. diet wont change until weight loss slows and i cnt increase anything else or for the final 2 weeks i may go pro/veg for a few days of the week. see hown things go as im not doing a show no need to go to drastic and risk loosing muscle.



LittleChris said:


> Are your protein flapjacks homemade? Most of them are pretty sugary/fatty which isn't ideal.


i would normally have made the flapjack last night but totally forgot so just bought one today not the best thing but i did the same last week and lost over 4 pound so not much of a problem.


----------



## hilly

calfs and abs today

pwo cardio 25 mins


----------



## Ben Gingell

what did you do for calves? there my weak point...


----------



## LittleChris

Have you considered making more use of the extra energy from a medium day by training a larger muscle group? Back or chest for example?


----------



## hilly

Ben Gingell said:


> what did you do for calves? there my weak point...


it varies mate - today was 4 sets of heavy leg press/toe press sets of 20 then 3 sets of donkey raises double tap at the top then a 3 set drop set on standing calf machine sets of 15.


----------



## hilly

Ben Gingell said:


> what did you do for calves? there my weak point...





LittleChris said:


> Have you considered making more use of the extra energy from a medium day by training a larger muscle group? Back or chest for example?


i normally wpould have but trained with borostu off here this week on monday and it thru my weeks training slightly.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> i normally wpould have but trained with borostu off here this week on monday and it thru my weeks training slightly.


sorry mate lol


----------



## hilly

ha no worries mate, i would rather have done this, i havnt got 6 out of 180kg on deads for a while having you guys their made for a good workout and the tips on posing were very useful as i have no knowledge of this at all.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> ha no worries mate, i would rather have done this, i havnt got 6 out of 180kg on deads for a while having you guys their made for a good workout and the tips on posing were very useful as i have no knowledge of this at all.


i defo think you were capable of a little more!!!!


----------



## hilly

yeh i could have gone heavier i was stood their wanting to have a go with the 200 you had done but the last time i had the same thoughts is when i pulled my back 4 weeks into dieting earlier this year so thought id be sensible for a change.

done my cardio this morning

i will be re introducing clen next monday and cardio will be increased 10 mins again. i may also drop the banana i am having pwo.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> yeh i could have gone heavier i was stood their wanting to have a go with the 200 you had done but the last time i had the same thoughts is when i pulled my back 4 weeks into dieting earlier this year so thought id be sensible for a change.
> 
> done my cardio this morning
> 
> i will be re introducing clen next monday and cardio will be increased 10 mins again. i may also drop the banana i am having pwo.


Next time have a bash but dont rush it. pause at the bottom and get yourself ready.


----------



## hilly

I have got some masteron i bought before and forgot about.

I am thinking about adding in either 40mg of winstrol every day as of next monday or starting masteron at 50mg every other day any thoughts on this guys??

I was going to switch to test prop but my letro should be here by this weekend so i will add that and keep the test e in see how lean i can get dieting on test e as i have read alot on american boards of people using this right upto show.


----------



## hilly

trained chest/biceps today again higher rep work all reps slow and focused.

Inc db - 30kg x 15, 37.5 x 2, 42.5 x 6+2 to heavy here

Incline barbell - 60 x 15/14, 50 x 15

Flat barbell with 3 sec pause at chest - 50 x 19, 40 x 17, heavy set of 80 kg x 5

cable flies - 27.5 x 15, 30 x 12 straight to dips bw x 12

biceps

barbell - 30kg x 15, 35kg x 12/12

preacher machine - 25kg x 15/12 drop to 15kg x 13

stand db hammer - 12.5 x 15

pwo cardio 25 mins.


----------



## hilly

Forgot to say went to discus clinic to get bloods done but the doc wasnt their so going back in 2 weeks. i want to see if my cholesterol has droped after chaning diet.

I got blood pressure done on both arms.nnafter a first attempt that came in 150/87 the women did another 2 which were 131/67 left arm and 133/65 right arm women said this was very good. she said they always do 3 as the first one is usually high due to nerves etc.


----------



## hilly

well decided since i will start the masteron today at 75mg eod. will go get bloods done next thursday and i will be starting clen 2moro.


----------



## hilly

shoulders today

not the best idea with training chest last night but didnt have much of a choice. Higher rep work still. routine will be more normal from 2moro.

seated db press - 27.5 x 15, 30 x 15, 32.5 x 12

giant set - stand side laterals - 12.5 x 12, 10kg x 12/12

straight to frnt raise db - 10kg x 12, 8 x 12/12

straight to - rear delt machine - 50 x 12, 57.5 x 12/12

traps

db shrug - 35 x 15, 42.5 x 15, 50 x 12

barbell shrug 15 sec rest between sets - 60kg x 20/20/15/15/15

pwo cardio 25 mins


----------



## hilly

today has been hardest day of diet so far i feel really tired and exhausted. I may have a day off 2moro when refeed is and just do cardio and train quads sunday but see how i feel 2moro.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> today has been hardest day of diet so far i feel really tired and exhausted. I may have a day off 2moro when refeed is and just do cardio and train quads sunday but see how i feel 2moro.


just keep pluggin away bro, the masteron wil make u look gd...so ul feel gd  , just giv it a few days to do its magic


----------



## Ollie B

hilly2008 said:


> today has been hardest day of diet so far i feel really tired and exhausted. I may have a day off 2moro when refeed is and just do cardio and train quads sunday but see how i feel 2moro.


Im on the same boat bro. Cant wait for the cheat meal tommorow.


----------



## hilly

hopefully mate, i dont think the scales are going to have moved 2moro morning but i look a fair bit leaner. adding clen back in 2moro so this should help and cardio will increase another 10 mins this next week.


----------



## joeyh1485

Chin up mate you'll feel brand new after your cheat tomorow 

With regards to your pancakes do you just bang all the ingredients in a jug an whisk them then throw in a pan with low cal oil?

Am thinking of stealing your recipie for while am at home


----------



## DRED

hi mate i think i might have to bin the carb cycling,on the low days i must of been just out of ketosis and my back and shoulders were killing me..

i dont understand how i could stick to almost no carbs but cant do low carbs?


----------



## XJPX

DRED said:


> hi mate i think i might have to bin the carb cycling,on the low days i must of been just out of ketosis and my back and shoulders were killing me..
> 
> i dont understand how i could stick to almost no carbs but cant do low carbs?


when ur body is in tht sorta flux between ketosis and low carb it puts a lot more stress on it as opposed to being in a steady state which you are with ketosis, as a result wen ur body is looking for extra carbs tht arent ther it will release stress hormones tht fuk u up, ketosis is the way forward


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> Chin up mate you'll feel brand new after your cheat tomorow
> 
> With regards to your pancakes do you just bang all the ingredients in a jug an whisk them then throw in a pan with low cal oil?
> 
> Am thinking of stealing your recipie for while am at home


I put 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a jug and whisk with a fork. then i add 50g oats from myprotein into the jug and beat hard until it goes like a batter mixture. then i add cinnamon and 1 scoop choc whey and beat again.

then this makes 4 pancackes. i just use 1 cal spray in the pan. bloody lovely. i add a sprinkle of cinnamon and splenda on top and i role them up. i put diabetic jam and maple syrup in the middle off a website. avril or something just type suagr free jam/maple syrup in google.


----------



## hilly

Dred jordans right mate you really need to be one or the other. Your low carb days are lower than mine and ytour 2 stone heavier. i would increase low carb day to 100-120g and see how that works mate.


----------



## hilly

very very tired 2night. last meal will be at half 10 then bed. cardio in the morning then its my refeed day i cnt wait.

I have 800g sweet potatoe to have during the day. i will also be having 200-300g oats made into pancakes with jam or in a bowl with dried fruit. i also bought sugar free/carb free soya milk to have.

i also bought some caramale cinnamon ice cream which will be my naughy but for the day. the rest will be good clean foods just lots of them. may go to toby carvery or nandos. guna keep the cheat much cleaner than normal


----------



## LittleChris

Enjoy yourself my son


----------



## hilly

ohh i will im aiming for 500+ carbs i reckon and i want most of them to be clean.


----------



## DRED

hilly2008 said:


> Dred jordans right mate you really need to be one or the other. Your low carb days are lower than mine and ytour 2 stone heavier. i would increase low carb day to 100-120g and see how that works mate.


back to the drawing board then,add in a few more carbs :thumb:


----------



## Judas

hilly2008 said:


> I put 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a jug and whisk with a fork. then i add 50g oats from myprotein into the jug and beat hard until it goes like a batter mixture. then i add cinnamon and 1 scoop choc whey and beat again.
> 
> then this makes 4 pancackes. i just use 1 cal spray in the pan. bloody lovely. i add a sprinkle of cinnamon and splenda on top and i role them up. i put diabetic jam and maple syrup in the middle off a website. avril or something just type suagr free jam/maple syrup in google.


Sound really nice!


----------



## hilly

^^^^ they are mate they make dieting that bit easier i look forward to breakfast everyday. its my refeed today and i will still be having them just with an extra bowl of oats/cereal.

I may go and get a mox of granola museli and have that with soy milk as i love the stuff.

still have to wait till 8.30 am before i can go do my cardio then i can start eating.

started masteron yesterday at 75mg eod and started clen today at 40mcg.


----------



## joeyh1485

Thanks hilly I'll defo be using them for mine an my sons brekky while am off

I've had 80g of carbs for brekky this morning and I feel high:thumb: god I love Saturdays refeed


----------



## hilly

no worries mates,

so far today i have done 1 hours cardio pre food then have eaten

6 healthy living fruit bake bars

50g protein shake x 2

4 slice slice wholemeal toast with jam

1 pack of 2 go light yoghurt snack bars

1 bowl granola cereal

80g oats

1 bananas

50g oats with 50g dried fruit

1 foot long chicken subway

have plans to eat 800g sweet potato with 500g turkey split over 2 meals then probs oats and more granola.


----------



## hilly

weight this week is 13 stone 8 which has ****ed me off a little havnt droped anything and i increased cardio. I am increasing cardio again this week and added clen.

I do however look leaner so im not to botherd about this.


----------



## hilly

were moving house today so dont think im guna have the internet for the next week. will update when i can.


----------



## hilly

does any1 else feel very very tired on the refeed days?? i feel totally goosed.

Refeed hasnt gone to plan as we are moving house and oven doesnt seem to be working so i have kepot everything clean apart from 3 cookies but have had alot more oats and wholemeal bread instead of the sweet potato was going to has as cnt cook em.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> I put 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a jug and whisk with a fork. then i add 50g oats from myprotein into the jug and beat hard until it goes like a batter mixture. then i add cinnamon and 1 scoop choc whey and beat again.
> 
> then this makes 4 pancackes. i just use 1 cal spray in the pan. bloody lovely. i add a sprinkle of cinnamon and splenda on top and i role them up. i put diabetic jam and maple syrup in the middle off a website. avril or something just type suagr free jam/maple syrup in google.


mate i am stealing this recipe off u, they taste gd? they sound like they wud taste bloooooody gd haha


----------



## hilly

jordan they taste unreal this is the syrup i use

http://www.avidlite.co.uk/acatalog/Syrups.html

i will be eating these in the off season as well they are now staple.

bulk i am now keeping cheat clean for the last 4-5 weeks of diet.

my cheat remained clean yesterday went to a bbq and had 2 burgers in wholemeal buns and 1 sausage in oat bun. i did have 2 small slices of pizza then a few choc when i came in before bed.

cardio done 1 hour this morning quads this afternoon


----------



## hilly

i intend to use palumbos off season diet when i start to bulk i think the higher fats will suit me as a bloat from carbs easily.

strength dropped considerably when i was ill 3 weeks ago it was maintaning ok till then. it hasnt really recoverd since but saying that my reps have gone right up and so has intensity and i have been lowering the weight and concentrating on form etc so i dnt get any injuries as i did earlier in the diet.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> i intend to use palumbos off season diet when i start to bulk i think the higher fats will suit me as a bloat from carbs easily.
> 
> strength dropped considerably when i was ill 3 weeks ago it was maintaning ok till then. it hasnt really recoverd since but saying that my reps have gone right up and so has intensity and i have been lowering the weight and concentrating on form etc so i dnt get any injuries as i did earlier in the diet.


wat is plaumbos bulkin diet? is it the same fat protien breakdown for each meal but an added 30grams of carbs to each meal and increased to 8 meals instead of six?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> jordan they taste unreal this is the syrup i use
> 
> http://www.avidlite.co.uk/acatalog/Syrups.html
> 
> i will be eating these in the off season as well they are now staple.
> 
> bulk i am now keeping cheat clean for the last 4-5 weeks of diet.
> 
> my cheat remained clean yesterday went to a bbq and had 2 burgers in wholemeal buns and 1 sausage in oat bun. i did have 2 small slices of pizza then a few choc when i came in before bed.
> 
> cardio done 1 hour this morning quads this afternoon


yessssss fank u for the site, just ordered sum now haha  x


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> wat is plaumbos bulkin diet? is it the same fat protien breakdown for each meal but an added 30grams of carbs to each meal and increased to 8 meals instead of six?


yes it is mate or something similar.

Im not sure exactly what im guna do but it will probs be more along the lines of what i txt u.

I will outline my plans in full once diet is finished. one thing at a time.

That avril site is awesome mate some very interesting bread mixtures and stuff. gota another one as well have a look at

http://www.sugarfreemegastore.com/syrups/josephs-thick-maple-syrup-maple-syrup


----------



## hilly

HAVE DECIDED TO MAKE THIS WEEK A HEAVIER WEEK. ALL REPS WILL STILL BE SLOW AND FOCUSED BUT REP RANGE WILL BE DROPPED TO 10-6.

i have been on higher rep work and superset work for a good 3-4 weeks now so thought would add a heavyish week in for a change. every rep is still slow and controled to avoid injury.

quads

smith box paralel squat 3 sec pause - 90kg x 10, 110kg x 8, 120 x 8, 140 x 5

leg press feet narrow - 2.5pps x 12, 3.5 x 9, 4pps x 8

extensions - 55kg x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 9

db lunge - 17.5 x 24/21

abs

just some superset work and twists.

cardio 30 mins.

CHANGES THIS WEEK

cardio is now at 1 hour 30 mins i have decided 1 hour pre breakfast and 30 mins walking pwo. have droped banana pwo so carbs on low days are around 80 and medium days are around 180.

no other changes.

quads


----------



## hilly

trained chest with pump tri's today

flat bench - 100kg x 10/8, 110 x 6+2

Incline db - 30 x 12, 35 x 8/6

flat smith machine 2nd pin 3 sec pause - 60 x 10, 70 x 8, 80 x6

cables - 25 x 12, 30 x 10, 35 x 0 - inside of elbow twinged and hurt here so left it

pump tris' 30 sec rest between all sets

w grip push down - 2blocks x 20/20/15

stand overhead 1 arm db raise - 7.5 x 14, 5 x 20

again a bit heavier with weights but all form is still very controled and slow reps. I seem to totally loose my strength after the first set but i no from the last time of dieting once my carbs get so low this happens.

cardio done 1 hour pre breaky and 30 mins pwo as normal


----------



## LittleChris

Yes I had that last year when I did some carb cycling. That was natural as well so the low weights were even lower :lol:

Will all be worth it when nicely cut up though


----------



## XJPX

im the same aswell mate, dnt worry bout strength, ur not training to be strong, ur training to look gd, so watever u can push on the day whilst dieting is wat u can push. x


----------



## hilly

yeh, thats the way im looking at it im not botherd about how strong i am at the moment. Ill concentrate on breaking some pb's after 4-6 weeks.


----------



## reflexlewis

been reading the journal and all seems to be going pretty well:thumb:

keep up the hard work mate


----------



## hilly

thnks lewis, just keeping my head down and trying to get the rest of this fat off. then im going to concentrate on putting as much size as possible ov over the rest of the year while keeping bodyfat in check. im going to have to make massive improvements as i may end up on stage next to the likes of you in a few years,


----------



## reflexlewis

:lol: :lol: :lol:

i think keeping your fat in check when you bulk is a good idea, but dont go to over the top by restricting your calories cuz at the end of the day you need those calories to grow!!! and staying too lean can some times be counterproductive to muscle growth.


----------



## hilly

this is very true. i will try and stay lean for my holiday then increase cals and go from their. i will keep this updated all the way thru i reckon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

reflexlewis said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i think keeping your fat in check when you bulk is a good idea, but dont go to over the top by restricting your calories cuz at the end of the day you need those calories to grow!!! and staying too lean can some times be counterproductive to muscle growth.


yup, if your going by the mirror you just have to tweak carbs as you go... but dont sell yourself short


----------



## hilly

cardio was done 1 hour pre breakfast this morning. will be going to the gym in 30 mins to do calfs/abs and 30 mins cardio incline walking.

diet is in check as always looking forward to my medium day 2moro.


----------



## hilly

today is a medium day so 100g carbs are added in the form of oats and sweet potato.

I have been thinking about my diet for when i start to bulk up and think my cals will sit around the 2700 mark to start with.

roughly breakdaown will be 300g protein, 200g carbs and 80g fat.It will be pretty much similar to my medium day now but with some extra fats in and carbs pwo from maltodextrin.

The plan will be to slowly drop the fat burners off and decrease cardio. first i will drop cardio down to 45 mins am and 20 mins pwo. then after a week or 2 am cardio will be dropped to 30 mins and pwo 20 mins.

i will initially drop the clen and add in eca and lower t3 to 50mcg per day. i may stay on t3 right to my holiday in june while i add in the levemir for 6 weeks to see how i find it. I will also be cruising on 250mg of test a week until my holiday while everything is taperd down. the goal will be to keep bodyfat down to almost were it is when i finish dieting and add a couple of pounds of muscle if possible while experiments with the long acting insulin.


----------



## LittleChris

I thought fat gain came with the use of slin?

Obviously the extent of it depends on the diet and how well you know your body, but isn't it part and parcel of the "slin package"?

Going to be getting some AM cardio in myself in a few weeks- 30-45minutes walking the dogs first thing in the mornings over the fields. Should help with appetite as well 

Plans for pictures soon?

Thought you may like to know that accutane really is a miracle. Very impressed with it


----------



## hilly

well the more i read the more i have found fat gain with slin is down to excess carbs consumed etc. So it can be controled alot.

Apparantly with long acting insulin levemir because it has no peaks at all their is little to no chance of fat accumulation when using it. i will hopefully be reasonably lean when i start using it which is the best state to be in for slin use plus the t3/am cardio 5 days a week and very controled diet i should be ok hopefully.

I dnt intend to use a high dose of the slin at the moment is purely a test run.

i will cycle my carbs as i do now with wednesday allowing myself some sort of cheat on the night maybe a toby carvery or subway etc and then saturday will be a refeed as normal then i may cut carbs to 150 on the sunday. this will continue thru the summer in the hope to stay lean


----------



## LittleChris

How lean is lean? Full abs or just an outline?

Sounds like you have it nicely planned out anyway.

Might look into some T3 myself to aid with synthesis. Would you mind brielfy giving the main benefits of the med? 25mcg an ideal dosage?


----------



## hilly

well i have opnly used it for fat loss upto now mate as you will know its increases your thyroid/metabolism. i have read lots and lots on using it when bulking and their only seems to be mixed opinions.

some people say its a good idea as it will make you hungry, help with synthesing food etc etc especially when using slin/hgh etc although i believe t4 is better suited to hgh from what i have read lately.

anyway the other side is that people say you are trying to gain weight hence needing to be in a calorie surplus. t3 will only burn more cals hence creating a deficit of cals meaning you have to eat even more.

so in theory it may help you eat more but you will need to eat more anyway so is their a need. i will only run it upto my holiday so my metabolism doesnt crash before i go away. i will then come off it and its something i can only see myself using when dieting and thats only pre comp or practice pre comp like a i am now.

ideally i want to get full abs lean. i have good outline of top 4 abs now but still holding fat around lower abs/back etc. my arms are very lean vascular. i got a test done at health clinic the other day were they put those elctric things round ure arms and rig it upto a machine etc. it cme out at 6.9%. i no these machines are not accurate. my arms are very lean but i hold my fat around midsection and legs.

Think i will give myself till the end of this month dieting then stop and focus on staying lean. i have a few more little changes to make over the next 2/3 weeks to diet/increase meds etc then will stop. i wont be increasing my cardio any more tho. 1 hour 30 is enough.


----------



## hilly

trained back and pump biceps

deadlifts - 160kg x 6, 180kg x 6, 200 x 1 happy with this as havnt pulled it all diet.

wide grip pull ups - bw x 12, +8.5kg x 8/6

bb row overhand grip - 70 x 10, 80 x 8, 90 x 6 bar sliped here.

seated upright row machine wide grip - 35 x 14, 45 x 8

biceps

21's - 25kg x 21, 27.5 x 21, 30 x 21

seated db hammer - 7.5 x 20/20

pwo cardio 30 mins.

diet has been good today added in 100g carbs from oats/sweet potato also had a few grapes.


----------



## hilly

well didnt get any training in today or my 30 min session pwo as ended up getting caught in traffic driving to birmingham with my dad and back.. should have set off at 10 and been back for 5ish however due to several problems i only got back athalf 8. i did however taken a protein shake with me and stoped in a service staion and bought half a chickenand removed the skin etc just ate the breast with salad.

my normal gym is closed 2moro and friday so im going to go out for a while in the morning then try and train in a different gym in the afternoon. its shockin they have just closed im not happy at all.


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell mate, mine is open all weekend from 8-20... shocking that yours is closing!


----------



## hilly

tell me about it. as it happens im a member of 2 gyms so its not a problem weights wide but i do my cardio in their early and now i have to go for an hours walk which will be very boring.


----------



## dmcc

MP3 player and imagination...


----------



## LittleChris

Can't you just go for a brisk walk around where you live? I live in London at the moment so walking isn't the nicest, but find a park and do a few laps early morning and it is pretty nice.


----------



## hilly

yeh i will be going for a walk with my mp3 player id just rather be in the gym mixing it up a bit on the stepper/cross trainer. i find i get more from it.


----------



## Judas

Some very interesting information in your journal mate and it was a very good read, cheers pal, and good luck with the competing side.


----------



## hilly

judas thnks mate,

well my stationary bike is broke dont know how or why but their ya go so i went for a brisk walk for an hour and to be honest quite enjoyed it. it flew over which was good. back to the gym for cardio 2moro am and sunday then will be another brisk walk monday as gym is closed again.

training shoulders and hamstrings today as missed them yesterday.

will train biceps and triceps 2moro am before my hours cardio then bring on the refeed.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders and hams

shoulders

db press - 30kg x 10/10, 35 x 6+1

seated machine - 10block x 15, 12b x 10

sand side lat - `12.5kg x 12, 15 x 10/11

rear delt bent over db - 15 x 15, 17.5 x 12/12

db front raise drop set - 10kg x 12, 7.5 x 10, 5 x 10

traps

machine shrug - 15block x 15, 15block+20kg x 10/10/9

up right row - 30 x 15, 35 x 15

hams

1 leg stand - 11block x 10, 12b x 10, 13b x 8

lie leg curl - 35 x 12, 40 x 10, 45 x 5

good mornings - 30 x 15, 35 x 12

pwo cardio 30 mins.

started letro today half a tab every day see if it helps with water.

i have also been reading over on rx muscle were elite has his clients using clen 2 days on and ehp 2 days on i am going to try this protocol see how it differs. will bump clen dose to 100mcg per day and ehp will be taken twice daily with caffein.


----------



## hilly

well just made some flap jacks for 2moro which i made with

50g maple syrup

50g natty peanut butter

100g oats

100g whole weat museli clusters grinded up in blender

25g honey roast cashew nuts grinded up in blended

50g dried fruit

mixed spice

cinnamon

splenda

roughly 200g carbs in theirs probs 40 or so fat more than their should be but ill survive. very healthy and will probs be introduced into my lean bulk.

also have the rest of the box of museli to eat and cinnamon grahems my favourite. i also have some cinnamon caramel ice cream i got during the week to try and a box of thorntons chocs small box my mum got me for easter. i have given the other eggs away.

i will eat lots of carbs and health ones during the day no ****e. then after 7pm i will let myself have some of the ice cream and the chocs.

im fingers crossed for a 3 pound loss this week but will be happy with 2lb.

my mum and brother and girlfriend shared 2 flapjacks between them and they said they were lovely.


----------



## LittleChris

Flapjacks sound good. Enjoy your cheat and have a pleasant Easter


----------



## hilly

you to mate


----------



## XJPX

The flapjacks sound well nice mate


----------



## hilly

well worst night sleep of my life must have got 2 hours max no idea why but its ****ed me right off. eventually got up at 4.30 weight was 13 stone 6 so ive lost 2.5 pound this week so happyish with that.

have already consumed half a box of cinnamon grahems, museli, 2 flapjacks, 3 cereal bars a cream egg as a treat.

trained arms this morning

biceps

preacher curls - 40kg x 12, 50 x 10, 60 x 6 these were cheat curls lol.

stand alternative db curls superset with - 12.5 x 20/20/20

seated preacher machine close grip - 25kg x 10/10, 20 x 10

triceps

close grip bench press - 80kg x 10, 100 kg x 8

stand single db raise - 12.5 x 15, 17.5 x 10

dips superseted - bw+15kg x 15, +20lg x15

with v grip push down - 35 x 10, 30 x 11

rope - 25kg x 20, 30 x 15

a quicm session done in around 35 mins as i am going out with the girlfriend today.

pwo cardio 45 mins

food will be kept clean as it has been so far till later 2night when i will allow myself some icecream. i really was going to go to toby carvery but fancy a dominoes. im guna try and be good and go to toby tho.


----------



## hilly

well i decided yesterday that for the rest of my diet 3/4 weeks i will not be having a cheat on the sat i will be having a refeed day of 300-350 carbs and thats it. no ****e of any sort.

I totally went over board yesterday with cheat and as of today i am around 12 pound heavier.

peanut butter pre bed will be droped this week everything will stay the same. will be having another heavyish week in the gym with lower reps again this week.

quads later on today.


----------



## hilly

trained quads today

front squat - 70kg x 10, 90 x 8, 100 x 7 need to improve form on these.

leg press - 2.5pps x 15, 3.5 x 10, 4 x 10, 4.5 x 6

extensions - 65 x 12, 75 x 10, 80 x 9

bench step ups - 10kg db's x 24, 17.5 x 18

pwo cardio 30 mins


----------



## hilly

have decided after todays workout that i am not going to continue with another heavy week but things will swtch back over to higher reps and supersets/fst-7 etc so i am burning more cals for the last few weeks.


----------



## hilly

trained chest and tri's

chest

inc flies superset - 17.5kg x 12/12/12

with inc db press - 25kg x 12, 22.5 x 12, 20 x 12

seated machine press - 50kg x 15, 55 x 15, 60 x 15

dips - bw x 15, bw +5kg x 15/15

cables fst7 - 20kg x 15/15/15/15/15/15/15

triceps

reverse push down - 2block x 20/20/17

rope - 1block x 15/16

pwo cardio 30 mins

got a huge pump during this session and it was hard work but enoyable. started to get a little hypoish towards the end and this continued right the way thru cardio but never mind.

1 hours cardio was done pre breaky walkin the streets this morning.


----------



## hilly

just abs and calfs today with pwo cardio 30 mins.

i have been debating about switching from chicken to turkey as my main protein source but turkey works out much more expensive as i buy 5kg of fresh chicken breast from makro for 20 pound.

however i looked in lidle today and in the frozen section they do turkey breast marinated 500g for 2.60. this is a pound cheaper than in tesco so works out only slightly cheaper than my chicken so i think i am going to use this on a regular basis along with frozen pollock they do a 1kg bag for 3.60 which again is very good.

I dont reckon the quality will be luch lower if any than the fresh chicken breast.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> just abs and calfs today with pwo cardio 30 mins.
> 
> i have been debating about switching from chicken to turkey as my main protein source but turkey works out much more expensive as i buy 5kg of fresh chicken breast from makro for 20 pound.
> 
> however i looked in lidle today and in the frozen section they do turkey breast marinated 500g for 2.60. this is a pound cheaper than in tesco so works out only slightly cheaper than my chicken so i think i am going to use this on a regular basis along with frozen pollock they do a 1kg bag for 3.60 which again is very good.
> 
> I dont reckon the quality will be luch lower if any than the fresh chicken breast.


alrighgt mate, i get the turkey from asda, the smart price steaks and pieces, is 2.90 for 522g packs so not bad value at all  , y not have both...thats what i do now....125grams of chicken, 125grams turkey, 37grams cashews, 38 grams natty pnut butter. i figured having the mixture makes most sense and eating them like tht as u get the wider range of amino acid profiles  .....oh ye i was tres busy today, il text u tmo x


----------



## Judas

I brought a whole cooked chicken from Iceland yesterday for 3 quid...Not sure if that's cheap?


----------



## XJPX

Judas said:


> I brought a whole cooked chicken from Iceland yesterday for 3 quid...Not sure if that's cheap?


thats not bad, i just dnt like the precooked chickens whilst dieting, u just dnt know how they have cooked it or whats been added or anything like tht, whilst bulking its fair game tho   ...spec the premarinated bbq ones yumyy


----------



## leveret

hilly2008 said:


> well i decided yesterday that for the rest of my diet 3/4 weeks i will not be having a cheat on the sat i will be having a refeed day of 300-350 carbs and thats it. no ****e of any sort.
> 
> I totally went over board yesterday with cheat and as of today i am around 12 pound heavier.
> 
> peanut butter pre bed will be droped this week everything will stay the same. will be having another heavyish week in the gym with lower reps again this week.
> 
> quads later on today.


12pounds? I realise most of this will be water weight but what did u eat lol? In the past month I have eaten so much during cheat day that I have made myself sick.

It is not good and by the end of it i'm eating sh1t and not enjoying it, end up feeling terrible. Gonna try a system of allowing a certain amount of kcals cheat but no more.. eg 2000 kcals - from where ever i want.. 1000kcal pizza and 1000kcal ice cream sort of thing.

What you think?


----------



## hilly

jordan will check out asda mate thnks,

judas problem is i can only have the breast really so wouldnt work out any cheaper plus theirs the chew of de skining it etc and as jordan said they probs coverd in grease etc. when im bulking i will be having a fair few of these.

laim i ate everything in sight then added a large dominoes pizza. i think in short i consumed 7 bowls of cereal, 1 large pork sarie, 1 piece carrot cake, 1 banana, 1 fruit cake slice, 1 packet rum and raisen fudge, 4 cereal bars, 1 cinnamon whirl some caramel ice cream and 4 home made flapjacks.

it was a good day.


----------



## hilly

well im feeling rather ****ed off and annoyed today. the fat around my stomach just doesnt seem to be budging. i wore a vest today andmy arms are the most vascular they have ever been and seem to be getting leaner all the time. im starting to see some veins in my legs/calfs and have a good few in my hips i just seem to have this foooooking pouch over my lower abs and love handles.

I feel like packing it in to be honest and just starting my plan of reducing cardio slowly and trying to remain this lean however im going to give it a couple of more weeks. i litterally dont have the time to increase any more cardio past 1.30 hours. next week i will be having fish for 1 meal and turkey for the other.

as of next week i will not have a medium day so it will be 6 low days and 1 high i think.

trained back and biceps today again higher reps etc

back

hands facing each other pull doiwns fst7 - 5blocks x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

rack pull - 2plates per side x 15, 2.5pps x 15, 3pps x 15

t bar rows close underhand grip - 2plates x 20, 2.5 x 15, 3 x 15

close grip underhand pull downs - 6block x 10/10, 7b x 5

biceps

stand alt db superset - 12.5 x 12, 10 x 12

with seated db hammer - 10 x 12, 7.5 x 12

cables to head - 15 x 18, 10 x 25

had a huge pump after this workout.

pwo cardio 30 mins treadmill felt hypo from the beginning again due to the higher rep workout etc but i got thru.


----------



## hilly

well my cold is twice as bad as it was on monday and seems to be getting worse i have had to phone in sick at work.

I think this is why i am feeling so down today. i have been taking beechams all in one but seems to be doing jack ****. hopefully will feel better in the morning if not ill go back to bed after cardio.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have limited understanding on fst-7 but i thought the 7 setter was at the ass end of the workout?

hope you get over the cold soon bud


----------



## winger

Get well soon Hilly!


----------



## Guest

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have limited understanding on fst-7 but i thought the 7 setter was at the ass end of the workout?
> 
> hope you get over the cold soon bud


 Yeah but Paul has got the guys doing it prior to the working sets and let me tell you it certaintly hits the muscle hard i have been cramping up like a maniac half way through the work out. I literally fell over on my quad work out.


----------



## hilly

yeh i noticed paul and a few others have been using it first.

for the last few weeks of my diet i am doing higher rep work with supersets, fst7 etc. so i thought sometimes i will have it at the end others at the start just keep it switched up. i threw in 2 sets if heavy pull downs at the end.

my back really was pumped doing this. for chest i did fst7 last i think and will do again for shoulders 2moro but may do fst7 first for hamstrings. just tryin to burn cals now and shift this dam stomach fat as well as this dam cold lol.

cheers for the get well soons


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh...crap....

if thats the case i'm keeping my head down lol, Paul said he'd be tweaking my training


----------



## hilly

haha you will love it mate lol


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders and hamstrings

shoulders

upright row-press - 30kg x 20/15

seated db press - 25 x 20, 27.5 x 17, 30 x 11

db front raise superset - 10kg x 15/15, 8 x 15

wwith seated machine rear delt - 50 x 15, 65 x 15/15

side lat machine fst7 - 7.5 x 10/10/10/10/10/10/10

hams

lie leg curl 1 leg - 25kg x 15/15/15

good mornings - 30kg x 15/17/20

lie leg curl 2 leg fst7 - 35 x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

pwo cardio 30 mins. lad i trained with 2night said i look much much improved from 2 weeks ago when he trained with me which is good.

i am totally shatterd tonight bed soon


----------



## XJPX

session looks solid man, get a gd nit sleep n ul feel ace tmo x


----------



## hilly

still full of cold not going into work again 2night which is annoying me as i wont get paid.

trained arms

biceps

fst7 preacher curls - 30kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

cable hammer curls - 22.5 x 20, 25 x 20, 27.5 x 20

1 arm preacher curls - 10kg x 15 each/15 drop 30kg 2 arms x 5

triceps

fst7 preacher skull crushers - 30kg x 12/12/12/12/12/12/12

v grip push down superset - 30 x 15/15, 25 x 15

with dips - bw x 15/15/15

1 arm cable push down no rest inbetween - 10kg x 20/20/20

pwo cardio 30 mins.

had a look in the mirror today and i look much leaner than i have ever done i think which pleased me a bit but i came home and got on the scales and im proberly not guna have lost any weight this week. I have not cheated or missed one minute of cardio anywere.

I dont know wether this is down to me being ill so i have been having cough syrup and hall soothers etc or what but it equals it out that i look leaner and i got a good few comments in the gym about looking in the best shape i have ever been in.

this doesnt make me happy but not ****ed of either im content shall we say.

changes to diet as of this weekend are

no massive refeed/cheat day, i will be having around 250g carbs till 6pm all healthy normal diet food then i will have a bowl or 2 of cinnamon grahems and i have a almond muffin their to eat. im also out at a party so i will eat healthy no matter what bar these couple of cheats. this in itself should make a massive difference compared to my last few sats lol.

Also i will be removing the fast from my 4th meal and just having a protein shake or replacing this with a turkey and brocoli meal depending how hunger is.

Only a couple of weeks and i should have full abs thru then i will be happy and can concentrate on lean bulking.


----------



## XJPX

woop cyto is workin if lookin leaner...gd job bro.

cnt u suk it up and go to work? think of the moneys man haha


----------



## hilly

i would happily mate but i work in a call center so i cnt be coughing my guts up on the phone.

yeh im looking leaner, more vascular so i was happy till i got home and got on the scales then it depressed me a bit lol. I should try and not weight myself but i find myself getting on them at random times every day lol.


----------



## Guest

You can train but you cant go to work........lol


----------



## hilly

haha i no tell me bout it. training is hard at the minute as im struggling to get my breath and have a coughing fit every 5 mins. Im struggling to talk as my throat feels red raw. still plodding along tho.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> You can train but you cant go to work........lol


haha cummon we have all dun this....i kno i bloody hav haha:thumb:


----------



## hilly

i took a front relaxed shot today. I still have 4 weeks of dieting left were i reckon i can get my bf down a good bit further. flat as a pancake and i am tiny and fat lol but here we go comparison from end of my last diet sept last year to 4 weeks from end now.

sept last year finished dieting weight around 12 stone 12 i believe



weight now 13 stone 6ish 4 weeks left


----------



## hilly

another comparison is on front page



i think i managed to gain some good LBM over the winter on my bulk.

pics are in the same place in the gym etc

as you can all see i have alot of work to do even just getting the rest of this fat off. in real life i look much harder and vascular that in this pic but its not pumped or anything.

enough of my excuses lol i said id update with a pic so here it is. next ones will be in 4 weeks.


----------



## dmcc

Mate you look ace. And to think you reckon you look fat........... huge difference from the last photos.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, and i am fat have you seen how bloody leand con, jordan etc are and bulk will be the same god knows what ive been doing wrong. another 4 weeks grinding at it should help.

If all else fails i wont be dissapointed going on holiday like this and reckon im lean enough for a good bulk


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking great mate - making good progress.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## Guest

Doing well, in 4 weeks the changes can be drastic and completely physique altering it is up to you how hard you want it/will get leaner........


----------



## hilly

i no mate, cardio is at 1.5 hours a day now, carbs at 80g 5 days of the week, protein at 280 every day of the week, i have a medium day of 180 then sat is around 300 now no more dirty massive 10000 cal cheats lol. fats are around 40g but will be droped to no direct fat as of next week.


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> i no mate, cardio is at 1.5 hours a day now, carbs at 80g 5 days of the week, protein at 280 every day of the week, i have a medium day of 180 then sat is around 300 now no more dirty massive 10000 cal cheats lol. fats are around 40g but will be droped to no direct fat as of next week.


Lol at the cheats, my cheats we're more like 5-8k:lol:

Do you not have time to up the cardio instead of decreasing food more?


----------



## hilly

i dont mate, i go back to college next week and between that and work i dont have any time. its the last 5 weeks of course now so ive got a massive project to finish im going to struggle fitting in the 1 hour 30 mins to be honest. if i can i intend to tho probs on weekends and a monday


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> i dont mate, i go back to college next week and between that and work i dont have any time. its the last 5 weeks of course now so ive got a massive project to finish im going to struggle fitting in the 1 hour 30 mins to be honest. if i can i intend to tho probs on weekends and a monday


I know what you mean about courses next week is my last week of class but i have two finals also and then the week after its 4 finals and a paper due.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

What a novel way of holding the camera lol

looking ace in the pics, very good shape to you 

only criticism would be the forearms


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, yeh hopefully these should come on when i bulk.


----------



## LittleChris

Noticeable progress in those pictures, well done.

I found Protein/Veg meals useful for stripping fat myself. I did them on both the Keto diet and last year on the carb cycling; implemented them when I was around your bodyfat level and they certainly helped.

It is a hassle fitting the cardio in, especially when you are busy, but you could always up the intensity in the gym with some supersets? Not sure how you train though to be honest so you may already be training intensely.

Either way, you will look good on the beach where most people won't have been near the gym


----------



## hilly

i have now as of this week upped intensity in gym everything is sets of 15+ with fst7 sets and supersets etc.

all direct fat as been removed as of 2moro so will just be 80g this week with a medium day wed of 180. wekk after the medium day will be removed. hopefully this will help.

Also the improvements i have made were over 3 months so i reckon bulking from july onwards i should be able to make some very good gains by next jan.


----------



## winger

Hilly you look nice and lean to me. How tall are you?


----------



## hilly

5ft10.5 lol that .5 is important and thnks.

Well after my winging about not going to loose weight this week i have woke up and my weight is

13 stone 4 which means a drop of 2.5lb so thats cheered me right up. It just shows that i shouldnt be lookin at the scale all the time during the week.

After the changes ill be making to today and during the week i should really shift some weight these next weeks it will be hard but its only another 3 weeks.

was going to train quads today but hams are still very sore so may just do abs and cardio and train quads 2moro.


----------



## laurie g

making some good progress there bud nice one


----------



## Golden Man

Keep on keeping on any competition plans.


----------



## hilly

Thnks golden man, no not at the moment i was going to do nabba north first timers but was very ill a few weeks ago and as you can see theirs no way id be ready in 2 weeks.

I have been contemplating the classic class in leeds in september but dont feel i have enough muscle mass so the rest of the year will be to gain mass then i will compete no matter what next year


----------



## hilly

thanks laurie,

my cold is getting worse i was strugling to breath this mornings cardio, no more training today or cardio as planned. 2moro is supposed to be quads and normal cardio but if i dont feel any better i may take the whole day off as a rest and remove all carbs for the day as i cant afford to miss any more shifts at work

if you have noticed i am just writing random thoughts and all changes in here as i intend to use it for reference etc in the future,

1 hours cardio this morning was bloody hard work,

have consumed between 120-140carbs so far from oats, oat cakes, protein bar and a couple of healthy cereal bars.

no more food now till 12ish.

Interesting to note ive gone very vascular very quick just on eating this but i have bloated a bit which i always do.

FUTURE REFERENCE OATS WILL BE A BAD IDEA FOR ME TO CARB UP ON


----------



## geezuz

Yeah Hilly man yer going good! Keep it up!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## hilly

im going to mate, as i said i have been dieing with cold this week. still got everything done and diet has been bang on but i cnt afford not to go into work again next week so i may take sunday completely off and rest.

i will remove all carbs to cover this. Also if i feel upto it in an hour i may go and try and train quads but to be honest feel like **** today worse day yet of the week i ccould barely breath doing cardio this morning.


----------



## dmcc

Hilly it's your Journal, write what you like. Mine is full of random crap and streams of thought, and people throw it back at me now and again.


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Hilly it's your Journal, write what you like. Mine is full of random crap and streams of thought, and people throw it back at me now and again.


And even that is an understatement.


----------



## hilly

well i have now hit my 350 total for the day of clean carbs. protein so far around 200 fat probs around 30.

I am at a modelling show 2night and their is a buffet etc and every1 will be getting drunk etc lol. i will not i will eat whatever is clean at the buffet and keep a protein shake for when i get back.

definatly no am cardio 2moro will let myself rest and see how i feel in the afternoon may do some cardio but will leave weights till monday.


----------



## XJPX

yeeeee boi.....looking ace in the pics mate, well dun  , keep smashin it and those lower abs r gonna b vieny and rock hard soon x


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, high carb day went well yesterday i had 350g clean carbs during the day then on the evening i had some chicken and ham with 2 small wholemeal buns at the buffet and salad and a tiny bit if pasta.

when i got in i had 2 bowls of coco pops and bed.

no cardio today or weights as my cold has gotten worse so ive spent the day resting hopefully i will feel better 2moro.

A friend of mine has also got hold of some GHRP-6. I have done some research and am going to try this for the next 4 weeks at 100mcg 3 times per day. from what i had read it can be run every day if not running it with cjc so i will do this and see how i get on. may as well try it as an experiment lol. i will be spending the rest of the day researching.


----------



## hilly

no training or cardio again today this cold is gettin no better im coughin my guts up all the time. have booked doctors app 2moro. will try and rest and stick to my diet 100%.

Ghrp seems to be making me very hungry but bar that no other sides apart from slight light headedness 20 mins after taking but i experience this with metformin as well so no major issues so far.


----------



## joeyh1485

awesome progress in them pics mate an your waist is tiny ([email protected])

Well done :beer:


----------



## hilly

thnks alot mate hopefully if i get over this cold soon ill be able to shift some more fat in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## borostu82

Hilly you off to the Nabba north area show?


----------



## hilly

i reckon so mate dont know if any1 else is going like so you may see me their on my tod lol. i no a few lads competin and that you going?


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> i reckon so mate dont know if any1 else is going like so you may see me their on my tod lol. i no a few lads competin and that you going?


well me and a few lads are going. i think sean is going to so sit with us if your on your own. I think the mrs might be coming as she came last year and loved it........have to keep em sweet


----------



## hilly

haha very true mate not sure what my missus is doing yet she has lots of uni work so im hoping shes guna be to busy cos she wants to come.

ill be their mate one way or the other i enjoy watching them just wish i was down south and could go to more. i went to the nabba final last year it was a good day/night out


----------



## hilly

well i had set my alarm to et up todo cardio but i have been up most of the night coughing my guts up literally so i didnt go and do cardio another boring day of rest by the looks of it. I am sticking to my diet tho no matter what the hunger is like etc.

I am at the docs this afternoon so hopefully he will be able to help sort me out.


----------



## hilly

had to come home from college early because i couldnt stopping coughing etc. im sat here now and i can here my chest gurgling so to speak when i breath which i doint think is a good thing.

doctors at half 2 so hopefully he will help sort this out.

diet is 100% tho


----------



## hilly

ust got back from docs and he has given me amoxicillan to take he says it seems like a bad chest infection and i should have seen him sooner. hopefully these tablets will helps as its no better today i am struggling to climb the stairs without breaking into a coffing fit.

as im bored thought i would post up an example of what im eating on an average day as of this week for the last 3/4 weeks depending on this bug.

meal 1 - 1 whole egg, 6 egg whites and 50g oats made into pancakes with 1 scoop whey and diabetic jam/maple syrup

meal 2 either whey shake with 50g oats or 250g turkey/chicken/fish with 50g oats or 150g cous cous

meal 3 - 250g chicken/turkey with broccoli as much as i want

meal 4 - whey shake if it work if not same as meal 3

meal 5 - same as meal 3

meal 6 - lean dessert protein shake, 40g protein, 230 cals slow release

when im managing to get training in pwo shake is 20g protein from whey with bcaa and glutamine


----------



## LittleChris

You seem to get ill quite often don't you. Must be annoying.

Keep it up anyway, where you heading off to on holiday? Trust have the MT2 in you ready to get nice and bronzed :cowboy:


----------



## hilly

its been a nightmare this year mate this is the second time i have been really ill. its not like me at all. its all this bloody dieting im just not made for it ha.

going to the dominican for 2 weeks all inclusive cnt wait. Im already on mt2 mate just running a maintanance dose of 1mg per week split into 2 jabs.

i will run 1mg everyday for the week before i go tho


----------



## hilly

well another day no gym. no work and no college ive been bored senseless.

I feel a bit better but my couch is still really bad. see how i feel in the morning i may go do 30 mins cardio just incline walkin then if i feel ok do some light chest etc and another 30 mins walking 2moro night.


----------



## winger

The amoxicillin works really fast so you will be up and running in no time Hilly.

I would take it easy, man you are just like me. I train no matter what and have paid the price on so many occasions. :whistling:

Get well soon you beast!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> its been a nightmare this year mate this is the second time i have been really ill. its not like me at all. its all this bloody dieting im just not made for it ha.
> 
> going to the dominican for 2 weeks all inclusive cnt wait. Im already on mt2 mate just running a maintanance dose of 1mg per week split into 2 jabs.
> 
> i will run 1mg everyday for the week before i go tho


you will blend in with the locals before you know it :lol: :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485

at least your feeling better mate you'll be up an running in no time


----------



## hilly

thnks for the comments joey and winger and bulk yeh my worry is i end up to brown lol.

Well good news is i got up and did my 1 hours cardio this morning so im in a good mood.

cough is just as bad but less frequent so its improving which is good.

will go to the gym 2night and see how i find some weights if my breathing gets in the way ill just do cardio.


----------



## hilly

well managed to train chest/bi's 2night light pump work.

chest

cable croos overs - 22.5k x 20, 25 x 20, 27.5 x 20

FBB - 70 x 15, 80 x 14/12

inc machine - 50 x 30/27/20

dips fst7 - 12/12/12/12/12/10 at this point coughing got so bad couldnt breatj had to stand outside for a few mins.

then biceps

1 arm preacher machine - 15k x 15/15

stand preacher bar curl - 30k x 16/10+4 forced slow negative

stand db hammer - 12.5 x 15/11

full session done with short rest periods. my coughing got really bad at one point but managed to get the workout done which im happy with. no pwo cardio tho as breathing was a slight issue and didnt wanna push my luck.

had a sauna for 15 mins which was nice.

will be up for cardio again in the morning which im happy about.


----------



## hilly

JUST GOT BLOOD TES RESULTS BACK

Last time i got checked middle of feb eveything was totally fine apart from my cholesterol which was 9.6.

got my results back from last thursday cholesterol is at 4.9

Only that that has changed is i am carb cycling and not keto diet. so for me keto diets are totally out.


----------



## hilly

cough seems if anything worse today i think the weights session really took it out of me.

cardio done 1 hour this morning will go in for 30 mins cardio and a sauna 2night. for the next couple of days i will do cardio only and see how i get on.


----------



## LittleChris

I would have a week off personally, get decent levels of calories in as well.

Doing yourself no favours staying ill and that resricted cals are a large factor in it IMO


----------



## hilly

i no mate but with only 2 weeks left of dieting after this i really really dont want to lol.I no i should but if i can keep my head down and drop to under 13 stone ill be happy with that i reckon. i was 13 stone 4 last week.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Hilly!!

Don't know how I missed this - just saw your pictures on the first page and you look cracking! Very teeny waist!

Will have a read through properly at some point!!!!

xx


----------



## hilly

alright babyYoyo thnks those pics are from back in sept.

New ones on page 54 that were takin 2 weeks ago. theirs a omparison one from sept to now.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> alright babyYoyo thnks those pics are from back in sept.
> 
> New ones on page 54 that were takin 2 weeks ago. theirs a omparison one from sept to now.


Big difference hun! Well done!!

Your lats seem huuuuuge in comparison to September's pictures! :thumb: But you've still got that teeny waist! Very impressive!

I like the way you take your pictures holding your phone in your mouth!! Hehehehe never thought of trying that! LOL

When are you competing? (just to save me reading the whole thread!!!)

xxx


----------



## hilly

thnks iv found that having a proper diet and nutrition over xmas when bulking made a massive difference and kept my waist down. the phone thing is difficult lol i had about 10 attempt and ended up with 3 pics lol.

I was going to be competing in 2 weeks but i have been really ill twice now so am way to far behind. i will finish this diet and the decide wether to have a crack in the classic class in sept at leeds or wait till next may for the nabba north.

I always read your journal but dont post i shall have to start lol i have little energy to speak these last few weeks or type ha


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> thnks iv found that having a proper diet and nutrition over xmas when bulking made a massive difference and kept my waist down. the phone thing is difficult lol i had about 10 attempt and ended up with 3 pics lol.
> 
> I was going to be competing in 2 weeks but i have been really ill twice now so am way to far behind. i will finish this diet and the decide wether to have a crack in the classic class in sept at leeds or wait till next may for the nabba north.
> 
> I always read your journal but dont post i shall have to start lol i have little energy to speak these last few weeks or type ha


Hahaha, yeah the picture thing is a nightmare isn't it!!! I never have anyone to take pictures for me, hence why there's never any on my journal! That sucks about being poorly - no doubt you've put it all down so will have a look a bit later on when I'm not at work!!! :tongue:

Hey nice to know you pop by from time to time, you should post a bit more! Would be good to get feedback from a wider audience as it were.

Keep up the good work mister! xxxx


----------



## hilly

aye im trying you to. dont work to hard


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> aye im trying you to. dont work to hard


Hahaha very unlikely!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## hilly

managed to do some abs again 2night then 30 mins cardio, breathing was just as difficult. had a sauna afterwatds which seems to help my chest a bit.

plan for 2moro clean refeed. cardio will be done for 1 hour if my chest hold up pre meal 1.

will shoot for around 300-400 carbs again up till 6pm. these will all be from cous cous, oats, sweet pot, maybe a cereal bar or 2 and some cinnamon grahems and museli.

then on the night going to nandos for a wrap and sweet pot mash. for dessert will be having a weight watchers dessert or 2 as my treat.


----------



## hoggig

hilly2008 said:


> just abs and calfs today with pwo cardio 30 mins.
> 
> i have been debating about switching from chicken to turkey as my main protein source but turkey works out much more expensive as i buy 5kg of fresh chicken breast from makro for 20 pound.
> 
> however i looked in lidle today and in the frozen section they do turkey breast marinated 500g for 2.60. this is a pound cheaper than in tesco so works out only slightly cheaper than my chicken so i think i am going to use this on a regular basis along with frozen pollock they do a 1kg bag for 3.60 which again is very good.
> 
> I dont reckon the quality will be luch lower if any than the fresh chicken breast.


Just finished trying to catchup with your thread.

If you ever head up to Newcastle, there are 2 butchers on Teams Valley that deal with bulk orders. They have packs of 10/16 breasts for £10 pretty good quality meat too. No added water etc. Not tried negotiating discount yet tho.


----------



## hilly

that sounds pretty good mate.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Honey - why don't you take a couple of days rest?? Surely that will do you the world of good when you're not 100%

:confused1:


----------



## GHS

Just saw few of your facbook pics mate didn't realise you were such a good looking bastard :lol:

GHS


----------



## hilly

BabyYoYo said:


> Honey - why don't you take a couple of days rest?? Surely that will do you the world of good when you're not 100%
> 
> :confused1:


i no i should but with 2 weeks of dieting left and i only have 3 pound or so to loose to reach the target i set i really dont want to extend it as it interefers with my plans for my rebound before i go on holiday.

if im not better by next weekend then i will add in some more carbs and reduce cardio as i should have reached 13 stone by then anway lol.


----------



## hilly

GHS said:


> Just saw few of your facbook pics mate didn't realise you were such a good looking bastard :lol:
> 
> GHS


HAHA thnks mate you made me blush :cool2: lmao. those pics are terrible im either blaked or pullin stupid faces in most lol.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> HAHA thnks mate you made me blush :cool2: lmao. those pics are terrible im either blaked or pullin stupid faces in most lol.


LOL I want to see!!!! :whistling:

xxx

But on a more serious note - is 3 pounds really worth it when you're health is involved....???


----------



## hilly

LOL do you have facebook, its peter hill if you do. their is a uk-m group but since facebook changed i cnt find the groups anymore lol. not that i really go on then but still dnt have a clue were the button is.

No 3 pounds isnt but shiftin that bit of extra flab thats covering my lower 2 abs is worth my health to me yeah as ive never had my bf this low and i set myself a target of seeing full abs and when i set targets i always have to hit them no matter what.

i am a pretty obsessive/competitive person like that even if its just with myself lol.


----------



## GHS

Nah mate looking good fair dues lol......Some nice girls with you also 

GHS


----------



## hilly

haha i like to keep good company. i do think my girlfriend is pretty tho and at a size 8/10 with a good 34d-dd she keeps me happy for the moment. 

we go to the dominican in 8 weeks so im guna be workin my **** off with a strict lean bulk regimine over the next 10 weeks once i finish dieting.


----------



## hilly

ohh and thnks for the compliment. i should really post a pic of me at 16/17 i was fat and looked totally different lol. when i go thru customs on holiday usually the girls shout of the other girls to have a laugh at my passport pic and say how the cnt believe it.

i have had 4 blokes do this at passport security in teesside as well


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> LOL do you have facebook, its peter hill if you do. their is a uk-m group but since facebook changed i cnt find the groups anymore lol. not that i really go on then but still dnt have a clue were the button is.
> 
> No 3 pounds isnt but shiftin that bit of extra flab thats covering my lower 2 abs is worth my health to me yeah as ive never had my bf this low and i set myself a target of seeing full abs and when i set targets i always have to hit them no matter what.
> 
> i am a pretty obsessive/competitive person like that even if its just with myself lol.


Lol ok then... hope you make it soon rather than later!!!

x


----------



## hilly

it will be max 2/3 weeks depending on weight loss and how my bf around my stomach holds. my fault for being a fatty when i was younger lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> it will be max 2/3 weeks depending on weight loss and how my bf around my stomach holds. my fault for being a fatty when i was younger lol


OMG that's ages!!! Well good luck!! Will keep an eye on your thread from now on xxx


----------



## hilly

thnks


----------



## hilly

well ive been up 3 or 4 times during the night with my cough its still no better i wake upchoking almost which isnt fun.

Weight this morning 13 stone 4 which is exacty the same as last week which ****ed me off as ive been so bang on with my diet this week but its expected as i have only done 3 out of 14 normal cardio sessions and 1 out of 6 weight sessions.

thats alot of calories i just havnt burnt off. its infuriating to be honest but on a good note i do seem to look leaner.

I am going to do cardio in an hour when the gym opens then i can have some breaky but im going to have to maybe call it today on dieting as their isnt much point putting myself thru the strain of it for another 2/3 weeks if i cant get in and train/cardio so im not loosing weight.

i will give it to the end of this next week and see how i get on.


----------



## LittleChris

I think a few days of extra food (nothing overboard) will do you the world of good.

Either way you will look good on the beach buddy


----------



## joeyh1485

I know what you mean mate I'd hate the thought of ending my diet due to sickness especialy right at the end! But tbh it dosent look like you've got a lot of choice with that cough if cardio is a no no :cursing: :cursing:

At least if you rebound now it will give you more time to dial it in for your holiday 

Good luck with which ever way you decide to go


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, i took a snap of my abs last sat morning and this sat morning. Their is no weight loss difference between them but i have been running that ghrp6 for 1 week now. i think it looks like my abs are holding less fat which is good. i reckon i would have lost a good bit had i been able to train and do cardio this week.

anyway first is last sat and second is today.both lots taken same place same time before am cardio.

last sat



today



so far today im on 120g carbs from healthy living flapjack, muller light yogurt, protein bar oats,banana and museli.


----------



## dmcc

hilly2008 said:


> ohh and thnks for the compliment. i should really post a pic of me at 16/17 i was fat and looked totally different lol. when i go thru customs on holiday usually the girls shout of the other girls to have a laugh at my passport pic and say how the cnt believe it.
> 
> i have had 4 blokes do this at passport security in teesside as well


I know the feeling. My old passport photo was taken when I was 20 - I had hair then and no beard and was fat. When I was 29 (three years ago) I was nearly refused entry into Germany because the Border Policeman couldn't quite believe it was me.

Looking good in those photos Hilly, keep it up.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## GHS

Whats ghrp6 mate and what does it do?

GHS


----------



## hilly

its a growth hormone releasing peptide that increases the pulse of your body releasing (piturity i think) that creates your growth hormone hence producing more.

I dont know loads about it as its pretty complicatged but from what i guess it also works very well with cjc they work very well together as the cjc increases the amount produced with each pulse i think.

the ghrp has to be injected 2/3 times today. its works out much much cheaper than growth which i cant afford right now so i am trying this for the last few weeks of dieting then i am going to run it right thru summer to keep bf in check. this is if i can find out if you can run if for long duration of time or it needs to be cycled etc


----------



## joeyh1485

You can defo see more of your abs in the second pic mate

Have you been drinking more water this week than last week cos you were sick? could that be why?

It certainly looks like that ghrp-6 is doing the trick you going to be running it on your rebound?


----------



## hilly

my water is consistant at around 6 litres per day mate.

yes mate im just trying to find out how long i can run it for i dont no if it needs to be cycled etc or what.

i am thinking of running it all summer mate while i cruise till my holiday middle of june then thru till sept. i will be running a short blast after my holiday of test p and npp i think. all in the effort to remain lean while making maximum gains. i will also be trying some igf during this time.


----------



## hilly

well i hit 320 clean carbs before 6pm. just got in from my nandos were i had 2 wraps and small slice of garlic bread. so kept it very clean as was planned. i did get some of the sweet pot mash but didnt like it. i prefer my sweet pots roasted in wedges.

i have just had 2 weights watchers deserts 1 banofee and 1 mint. i have 30g oats left over from this afternoon i didnt eat which i will have with whey or i may change this to some low fat museli with unsweetend soya and a protein shake with water but see how i feel.

i feel very stuffed and dont know how i used to eat so much on these refeed days because i strugled to hit my 350 clean carbs today.

chest is no better


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> well i hit 320 clean carbs before 6pm. just got in from my nandos were i had 2 wraps and small slice of garlic bread. so kept it very clean as was planned. i did get some of the sweet pot mash but didnt like it. i prefer my sweet pots roasted in wedges.
> 
> i have just had 2 weights watchers deserts 1 banofee and 1 mint. i have 30g oats left over from this afternoon i didnt eat which i will have with whey or i may change this to some low fat museli with unsweetend soya and a protein shake with water but see how i feel.
> 
> i feel very stuffed and dont know how i used to eat so much on these refeed days because i strugled to hit my 350 clean carbs today.
> 
> chest is no better


I still think you should carb up for a few days and fully rest.........


----------



## hilly

haha i wish. if i can make the same improvements i have this week on my stomach ill be happy in 2 weeks bottom abs should be up then ill be getting 250g carbs per day for 6 days of the week during my rebound starting at 2800 cals and increasing them 2 weekly


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> haha i wish. if i can make the same improvements i have this week on my stomach ill be happy in 2 weeks bottom abs should be up then ill be getting 250g carbs per day for 6 days of the week during my rebound starting at 2800 cals and increasing them 2 weekly


Just don't flake it in the process ok!?!

:laugh:


----------



## hilly

haha i wont or atleast ill try not to. I am nocking any weights on the head for the next couple of days and just doing 1 hour 30 mins cardio split into 2 sessions. i cngt lift weights as i just choke and cough out lol. i discoverd this the hard way thursday night lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> haha i wont or atleast ill try not to. I am nocking any weights on the head for the next couple of days and just doing 1 hour 30 mins cardio split into 2 sessions. i cngt lift weights as i just choke and cough out lol. i discoverd this the hard way thursday night lol


You're officially a nutter!!!


----------



## hilly

lol


----------



## hilly

well i was out till 3am last night with the lads then my g/f no drinking obviously but was ok. came in had the bowl of oats i didnt have during the day and a bowl of coco pops.

today i am only 4 pounds heavier yesterday which i am shocked at as usually its 10 pound or so.

oiff to gym for cardio


----------



## bowey

u look good man, ive seen u around abit am from norton.. used 2 hang out with paz and hobbsy alot, not so much now.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, i was out with those sat


----------



## hilly

just got back from docs, he said that what i have seems to be going around alot at the moment and lasts from 3-6 weeks bloody marvelous. he has gave me more antibiotics and another 7 day sick note.

I did cardio this morning and am going to try train some legs 2night with cardio pwo


----------



## dmcc

At least it's not swine flu...


----------



## hilly

haha tru mate, ive been a bit worried today tho

trained shoulders 2night

upright row to press - 30kg x 20/15

machine press fst7 - 40kg x 15/15/15/15/15/20/15 should have been heavier good pump tho

triple set

side lat raise db - 10kg x 12/12/12

bent over db rear delt - 10 x 12/12/12

db frnt raise - 6kg x 12/12/12

traps

bb shrug - 50kg x 30, 90 x 20, 100 x 18

upright row - 30 x 20

hardly any rest between sets etc workout again was just to burn cals and get a good pump.

i have slightly pulled my neck tho which im a bit annoyed at it seems i must be really run down due to dieting i may have to call it today end iof this week we shall see.

pwo cardio 10 mins as couldnt stop coughing and spluttering.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> haha tru mate, ive been a bit worried today tho
> 
> trained shoulders 2night
> 
> upright row to press - 30kg x 20/15
> 
> machine press fst7 - 40kg x 15/15/15/15/15/20/15 should have been heavier good pump tho
> 
> triple set
> 
> side lat raise db - 10kg x 12/12/12
> 
> bent over db rear delt - 10 x 12/12/12
> 
> db frnt raise - 6kg x 12/12/12
> 
> traps
> 
> bb shrug - 50kg x 30, 90 x 20, 100 x 18
> 
> upright row - 30 x 20
> 
> hardly any rest between sets etc workout again was just to burn cals and get a good pump.
> 
> i have slightly pulled my neck tho which im a bit annoyed at it seems i must be really run down due to dieting i may have to call it today end iof this week we shall see.
> 
> pwo cardio 10 mins as couldnt stop coughing and spluttering.


Thought you were giving the weights a rest?! :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Not our Hilly, boy is an Iron Warrior 

Next session Hilly I want you to utterly burry yourself- A full body workout and then 30minutes high-intensity cardio


----------



## hilly

BabyYoYo said:


> Thought you were giving the weights a rest?! :confused1:


I no i was supposed to but couldnt resist

littlechris i may give those a go every day if i dont loose any fecking weight this week


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> I no i was supposed to but couldnt resist
> 
> littlechris i may give those a go every day if i dont loose any fecking weight this week


OCD???

:laugh:


----------



## hilly

haha possibly i just love training


----------



## Tall

hilly2008 said:


> I no i was supposed to but couldnt resist
> 
> littlechris i may give those a go every day if i dont loose any fecking weight this week


Hilly - have you got anything left to loose??? :confused1:


----------



## hilly

yes mate check the pics 2 pages back or so and their on uk-m as well. page 54 on here i think and also page 58 or 59 is abs shots.

as you can see from the shots mate i still have fat round my lower abs and back. i still dnt have a full 6 pack which was my aim. when i pose i can see lots of my obliques etc i think its due to me being very overweight as a child


----------



## Tall

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate check the pics 2 pages back or so and their on uk-m as well. page 54 on here i think and also page 58 or 59 is abs shots.
> 
> as you can see from the shots mate i still have fat round my lower abs and back. i still dnt have a full 6 pack which was my aim. when i pose i can see lots of my obliques etc i think its due to me being very overweight as a child


Fscking t0$$er :cursing:

You've got veins coming out of your lower abs/where your pubes would be if you were old enough to have any :lol: and think you're fat still :lol:

The problem is hilly, you have a super super narrow waist which is quite flat. It's almost as though your abs/obliques/serratus need training to bring them out and disperse whats left of the hard to budge fat.

My first port of call would be to bug the hell out of someone who's done numerous comp preps before to get you past that sticky point.

My suggestion is the training alteration as above and looking into hormonal manipulation to understand whats causing the fat deposits / whats causing those fat deposits not to budge.

It could be estrogen, possibly.

I doubt it would be cortisol.

It may be the result of some previous insulin resistance.

It may be leptin.

I'd start with leptin and start doing clean(ish) 2 day refeeds over a weekend.


----------



## hilly

Tall said:


> Fscking t0$$er :cursing:
> 
> You've got veins coming out of your lower abs/where your pubes would be if you were old enough to have any :lol: and think you're fat still :lol:
> 
> The problem is hilly, you have a super super narrow waist which is quite flat. It's almost as though your abs/obliques/serratus need training to bring them out and disperse whats left of the hard to budge fat.
> 
> funnily enough i have said this to a couple of people and they were like no you dont wanna lift heavy for abs etc you will thicken your waist but i feel mine needs thickening slightly
> 
> My first port of call would be to bug the hell out of someone who's done numerous comp preps before to get you past that sticky point.
> 
> If i new some1 i would
> 
> My suggestion is the training alteration as above and looking into hormonal manipulation to understand whats causing the fat deposits / whats causing those fat deposits not to budge.
> 
> It could be estrogen, possibly.
> 
> I doubt it would be cortisol.
> 
> It may be the result of some previous insulin resistance.
> 
> It may be leptin.
> 
> I'd start with leptin and start doing clean(ish) 2 day refeeds over a weekend.


I do have a clean refeed on a sat mate do you think i should keep my cals/carbs low mon-fri and have say a sat at 400-500g clean carbs then a sun at say 250 clean carbs.

I got in 350 on sat then a clean nandos and some oats when i got home on the night.

I feel its from being obese when i was younger and it pains me to say it but i think to shift it i may have to finish the diet sooner rather than later and clean bulk for a while really concentrating on keeping my bf down then cut again.

thnks for your input mate and any other info/ideas you have is greatly appreciated


----------



## Tall

Hilly - why not go and see Eddie Elwood? He's not far you. Or bug someone from the board. Start a thread with this issue in.

I'd be shooting for 600g clean carbs personally.


----------



## hilly

Ill increase the carbs this weekend then mate and i may start a thread.thnks for the help mate


----------



## winger

Or maybe he just holds fat there. If he was fat as a kid maybe he has extra fat cells there from when he was young and heavy.

I think most guys hold fat on the stomach, it actually is protection from the old days from sharp objects. Sound good anyway. I just make Hilly a Warrior...lol


----------



## hilly

lol winger, ill give it this week and next then concentrate on remaining lean for the rest of the year. if i manage to do this then when i diet for my first show that bit of fat wont have any option but to budge hopefully


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> Or maybe he just holds fat there. If he was fat as a kid maybe he has extra fat cells there from when he was young and heavy.
> 
> I think most guys hold fat on the stomach, it actually is protection from the old days from sharp objects. Sound good anyway. I just make Hilly a Warrior...lol


lol.

Are you saying Winger that our parents drank beer, got a little bit cuddly, but the reason they got cuddly was to protect them from broken beer bottles so they could drink more beer?

I'm not sure that will help Hilly, but I like your style... :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

dont know what else to do tall ive been dieting a long time now and my carbs are at 80g total, fats almost 0 direct and protein at 300. i have 1 medium day of 150 and 1 refeed day clean.

cardio is at 1.30. ive been dieting 16 weeks now an am worried if i keep going i will start to waste muscle.


----------



## LittleChris

You mean you are having zero fat?

That could very well be the problem then.

On low carb days I was under the impression fats were slightly increased (still to ensure a higher calorie deficit than normal) and on high carb days they are low.

Pro constant as you have it.


----------



## Tall

hilly2008 said:


> dont know what else to do tall ive been dieting a long time now and my carbs are at 80g total, fats almost 0 direct and protein at 300. i have 1 medium day of 150 and 1 refeed day clean.
> 
> cardio is at 1.30. ive been dieting 16 weeks now an am worried if i keep going i will start to waste muscle.


Well yeah...

You're basically not eating any food! Thats 1500 kcals mate...


----------



## hilly

this has only been for the last 1 week and this week lads. I spoke to james l who said for the last push in hs diet he was down to pro/veg and 60g carbs for the last 3 weeks of diet but wouldnt recommend it for any longer so i started it last week and intended to run it this week and the week after for the final weeks.


----------



## Tall

hilly2008 said:


> this has only been for the last 1 week and this week lads. I spoke to james l who said for the last push in hs diet he was down to pro/veg and 60g carbs for the last 3 weeks of diet but wouldnt recommend it for any longer so i started it last week and intended to run it this week and the week after for the final weeks.


Lol.

You're not James L 

What was he doing that he didn't tell you


----------



## GHS

Do a rebound bulk up mate and get massive for your holiday 

You'll still be ripped and look a lot better for it on the beach :cowboy:

Bounce another stone on and I guarentee you'll look a lot better 

GHS


----------



## LittleChris

hilly2008 said:


> this has only been for the last 1 week and this week lads. I spoke to james l who said for the last push in hs diet he was down to pro/veg and 60g carbs for the last 3 weeks of diet but wouldnt recommend it for any longer so i started it last week and intended to run it this week and the week after for the final weeks.


Fair enough, he clearly knows his stuff.

I would say though he was probably close to contest shape or thereaouts and trying to get the last stubborn bits off as opposed to a 6pack?

Also, different amounts of muscle and different supplementation.

Worth a try though.

Do you head off in 2weeks?


----------



## hilly

no mate jut 2 weeks leaves me 7-8 weeks before i go and i want to cruise for that time because i want to blast when i get back.

this cruise time will be used experimenting with some igf and continuing this ghrp-6. the idea is the igf will help create new cells so when i blast when i get back i should see some very good benefits.


----------



## hilly

Tall said:


> Lol.
> 
> You're not James L
> 
> What was he doing that he didn't tell you


thats very true mate. I will probs call it today end if this week or next at the most and try and get maximum benefit from the rebound while staying lean. ill be happy if i am in this condition for my holiday just would have preferd to be leaner


----------



## joeyh1485

hilly2008 said:


> thats very true mate. I will probs call it today end if this week or next at the most and try and get maximum benefit from the rebound while staying lean. ill be happy if i am in this condition for my holiday just would have preferd to be leaner


Wouldn't we all mate


----------



## hilly

medium day today so had my 150 carbs

trained chest

Inc smith - 60 x 20, 70 x 20, 80 x 10

slight inc db fly superset - 17.5 x 15/15/15

with flat bench - 40kg x 15/15/15

bd dips - 15/15

pscarb style machine fly's - 65 x 12/12, 50 x 12/12/12/12 10 sec rest

full workout took less than 30 mins rest periods for very short and reps high again just burning cals and trying to work round this cough.

i have decided to diet till i hit 13 stone as this was my initial target. i should hit it either this friday or next. I am not as lean as i wanted to be as you can see in pic below but dont want to risk loosing any muscle from this point.

I will post up diet and supplement plan etc when i hit my target as its going to be very strict and controled lean bulk.

snaped a quick pic after a little pumpd


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> medium day today so had my 150 carbs
> 
> trained chest
> 
> Inc smith - 60 x 20, 70 x 20, 80 x 10
> 
> slight inc db fly superset - 17.5 x 15/15/15
> 
> with flat bench - 40kg x 15/15/15
> 
> bd dips - 15/15
> 
> pscarb style machine fly's - 65 x 12/12, 50 x 12/12/12/12 10 sec rest
> 
> full workout took less than 30 mins rest periods for very short and reps high again just burning cals and trying to work round this cough.
> 
> i have decided to diet till i hit 13 stone as this was my initial target. i should hit it either this friday or next. I am not as lean as i wanted to be as you can see in pic below but dont want to risk loosing any muscle from this point.
> 
> I will post up diet and supplement plan etc when i hit my target as its going to be very strict and controled lean bulk.
> 
> snaped a quick pic after a little pumpd
> 
> View attachment 25241


So a compromise has been reached eh love?! Hahaha, you're looking good anyway - it's too easy to be sooo critical!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lol thnks,

no were near were i want to be im holding far to much fat buy hey ho i cnt diet forever im getting depressed and ill all the time and i need to add mass so.


----------



## borostu82

looking well Hilly.


----------



## weeman

looking great mate,nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Looking real good man. i see what u mean about the stubborn area's tho, maybe your metabolism slowed due to not enough efa's??


----------



## joeyh1485

Your looking great mate especialy your bi's well done


----------



## hilly

thnks lads, got another 3/4 pound to drop then im going to lean bulk for the rest of the year. as i said will be posting exact diet etc probs over the weekend but its guna be around 2700 cals to start 300 pro, 200-250carbs and 60 fat.

the stubborn fat could be anything but i have now been dieting for 16 weeks as i had alot of fat to start with so its about time i try to put some muscle back on and work on my weak points(everywere)


----------



## dmcc

Hilly mate, if you're fat in that pic then I'm Vanessa Feltz.


----------



## hilly

haha thnks dmcc i just wanted to have more of my abs thru. the rest of me leaned up nicely i am happy with everywere but my stomach. ill work on it tho and ill focus on adding some serious mass this year while keeping the bf hopefully more or less were it is.

then it should be much easier to get rid of next time instead of dropping over 2.5 stone and still having it their


----------



## LittleChris

hilly2008 said:


> haha thnks dmcc i just wanted to have more of my abs thru. the rest of me leaned up nicely i am happy with everywere but my stomach. ill work on it tho and ill focus on adding some serious mass this year while keeping the bf hopefully more or less were it is.
> 
> then it should be much easier to get rid of next time instead of dropping over 2.5 stone and still having it their


Thats a good plan and pretty much what I am following now. Slow and steady wins the race and although you don't hget the massive strength increases when eating large amounts of carbs, it makes dieting that much easier.

Ever considered buying yourself a camera though buddy? :thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha i no mate, depending when i hit 13 stone this friday or next i will get some pics done hopefully with a proper cam if i get the chance.

I am lean enough to start bulking and intend to stay lean that is my main focus and goal for this year


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Niiiiice conditioning mate *thumbs up*


----------



## lumberjack

I think you look very impressive, I have only just joined the site, and caught the end pages of your blog it seems, what were your aims 13 odd weeks ago? have you achieved them? What have you learnt? good and bad?


----------



## hilly

BULK = thnks mate

Lumberjakc thnks for popin in

aims were mainly to drop to 13 stone or below and have full 6 pack.

i will hit 13 stone soon but no full 6 pack almost.

I have learnt keto diets are no good for me sent my cholesterol very high.

Also dieting so strict i.e contest prep wise is very hard not just on your body but mentally as well.

also keep vits and minerals up as i have fallen very ill twice on this diet.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> BULK = thnks mate
> 
> Lumberjakc thnks for popin in
> 
> aims were mainly to drop to 13 stone or below and have full 6 pack.
> 
> i will hit 13 stone soon but no full 6 pack almost.
> 
> I have learnt keto diets are no good for me sent my cholesterol very high.
> 
> Also dieting so strict i.e contest prep wise is very hard not just on your body but mentally as well.
> 
> also keep vits and minerals up as i have fallen very ill twice on this diet.


All good lessons sweetie... you'll nail it next time for sure!

xxx


----------



## hilly

fingers crossed,

i wont have a choice anyway because this time next year i will be 3 days from my first comp and im doing it unless i loose a limb


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> fingers crossed,
> 
> i wont have a choice anyway because this time next year i will be 3 days from my first comp and im doing it unless i loose a limb


LMFAO!!! :lol:

I've got a great mental image of you hopping up on stage minus a leg/arm.

Yes fingers crossed from me!

xxx


----------



## hilly

thnks


----------



## hilly

well im totally lifeless today feel exhausted.

I cnt remember what i did an hour ago never mind days ago and i have lost my bloody folder with all my project work for college.

I am hoping i have just left it in coll and it will have been handed in fingers crossed. ive also got a maths exam 2moro and the practice papers were in the folder lol.


----------



## hilly

trained back 2night.

wide grip pull ups - bw x 20/17/12

bent over smith rows underhand - 60 x 15/15/15/15

seated v grip rows - 50 x 20/20, 40 x 20

close grip underhand pull dows - 57 x 20/20/20

a good pump from this workout again lots of reps to just burn cals.

then did some superset abs and twists

30 mins cardio


----------



## dmcc

How was the swine flu?


----------



## hilly

slightly improving coughing fits are less frequent but when they happen im almost being sick which isnt fun


----------



## rs007

hilly2008 said:


> View attachment 25241


PMSL Loving the phone-in-gob :thumbup1:

Very nice physique mate!


----------



## borostu82

got my results back earlier mate all good :thumb:

Had my first shot soon as i got off the phone as a treat. think i'll cruise for awhile first mate.


----------



## hilly

RS2007 said:


> PMSL Loving the phone-in-gob :thumbup1:
> 
> Very nice physique mate!


haha thnks for the compliment mate its very much a work in progress. my main focus is to stay as lean as i am in that pic and add as much mass as possible this year.


----------



## hilly

borostu82 said:


> got my results back earlier mate all good :thumb:
> 
> Had my first shot soon as i got off the phone as a treat. think i'll cruise for awhile first mate.


good news mate what were ure test levels?


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> good news mate what were ure test levels?


he never said just said they were all fine. I'm off up there in a few weeks so will get them then and ask the doc a few questions mate. My bro phoned for his but they forgot to call him back. He's on cycle so will be interesting to see his results


----------



## hilly

good stuff mate.


----------



## hilly

thought id post it up and probs will be starting this monday any and all input is appreciated

Diet rebound may 2009

weight 13 stone, 182 pound, 82kg

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

total = 452cal/43p/30c/16f

this meal is made into pancakes and has diabetic sugar free jam or maple syrup very low to 0 cals etc

MEAL 2 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

total = 380cal/44p/33c/7f

MEAL 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

carbs - oats/sweet pot/couscous/basmati rice etc will be no more than 250cal/40c

broc/salad/green beans etc

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

MEAL 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

25G brazil nut - 180cal/2p/2c/17f may be changed for cashews or other nut but cals will be the same

total = 560cal/46p/35c/24f

MEAL 5 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

Broc/salad etc

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Or chicken will be swapped for lean beef(steak/burgers)/pork/lamb/salmon and brazil nuts removed.

total = 435cal/59p/oc/21f

Meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

3 Nairn oatbuiscuts = 135cal/2p/21c/4f

total = 480cal/49p/24c/20f

TOTAL = 2847cal/293p/162c/81f

On training days Pwo shake will consist of 40g protein and 40g carbs roughly 400 cals from whey and vitargo

also will be 10g bcaa and 10 glutamine pwo.

on training days fat will be removed from meal 4.

training day total = 3067cal/331p/200c/64f

I will also allow myself some form of snack if i fancy it once or twice a day. this will be in the form or an apple/banana or other fruit

harvest cerlea bar or muller light/rice which are all 100cal or under. this will kill any sweet cravings i have.

On a wednesday night the fat will be removed from my tea meal 5 and i will have either jackets made into wedges/wholemeal bread/pitta/wrap

etc or something like subway/nandos/pub wrap or toby c. a healthy cheat basically and a weight watchers dessert.

Sat will be a less strict day. I will stick to the plan basically but if im fancyn something i will eat it then for tea

i will have whatever i fancu be it a dominoes or indian or nandos etc.

TRAINING

training will be body part split as always training eod mostly with fst7 sets in.

cardio will be done 40 mins pre breaky and 20mins pwo to start with for the first 2 weeks. this will gradually reduce depending on bf

and as weight loss meds are taperd off but i will keep 30 mins pre breaky and 15 mins pwo all the time mon-sat for pre breaky cardio.


----------



## winger

Hilly you seem so structured. What do you do for a living?


----------



## hilly

winger said:


> Hilly you seem so structured. What do you do for a living?


iwas a dry liner up until last september(fitted partition walls,suspended ceilings etc in big office blocks/shopping centers).

I decided it wasnt something i wanted to do for the rest of my life so i have gone to college to do a condensed 1 year health course so i can go to university in september and study sport physiotherapy and rehab.

Im really looking forward to it.

I have found over the last year that if i dont have a structure to follow then i tend to be all over the place a bit so everything is pre planned now in the hope for maximum improvement not only in bodybuilding but every other aspect of my life as well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you say 1 scoop of whey is 10g of protein?

seems a very small number?

i usually get 24g per scoop out of mine???


----------



## hilly

its the whey reflex scoops are mate they are not very big at all infact they are the smallest protein scoops i have ever seen.


----------



## EDG301

Good luck with course dude, this is the right time to go into education.


----------



## joeyh1485

diet looks awesome mate 

All the best for the rebound mate I'll be following closely and nicking as many ideas as I can for my rebound  :thumb:


----------



## hilly

thnks edg

Thnks joey and feel free to pinch whatever you like and ask what ever you like mate.

AAS USE FOR REBOUND

sust 750 mg per week for 4 weeks then taperd down to 200mg cruise

tren i have so much left in a bottle so i will run this at 50mg eod until the bottle is empty

winstrol tabs - i have so many sat their from a while ago so will run 30mg ed till they gone

GHRP-6 will be continued but cycled 3 days on 1 off at 100mcg 3 x per day

IGF once i recieve it and its reconsititued etc will be ran for 4 weeks at 60mcg shot bi laterally post workout.

training will be an EOD approach

t3 will drop down to 50mcg for the next 4 weeks but i may continue it for 7 weeks so theirs no rebound before holiday.

clen will be droped to 80mcg for 1 week then 40mcg for 1 week.


----------



## joeyh1485

Quick question on the t3 mate if you wasn't going on holiday would you drop it before your rebound?


----------



## hilly

no i would still keep it up during the rebound to try and keep fat gain at bay while cals were higher and body was rebounding etc. then would drop after rebound.

TODAY

todays been a killer ive increased cardio time and intensity as well as halfing my carbs down to 40g for the day in a bid to hit 13 stone for 2moro lol which i think i will.

just got my igf etc ready to start in 2 weeks for a 4 week trial run.

have everything else needed.

have also decided i wont jump right in to the diet above this next week i will keep the fats and carbs slightly lower than that probs total cals at around 2500 just to be on the safe size and see how my body reacts as ive been very low cals for 3 weeks now


----------



## LittleChris

Looks interesting and good to have it all written out.

Quick question; in the rebound you are aiming to add muscle whilst keeping BF to a minimum. Do you think there is the risk that by restricting cals during the rebound, when your body is most responsive to these nutrients and primed for muscle growth, that you are almost hampering you much you could grow?

Not sure if there is any scientific evidence to support this but it does make some logical sense, to me at least :lol:

What weight would you like to compete at next year if everything goes to plan?


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Looks interesting and good to have it all written out.
> 
> Quick question; in the rebound you are aiming to add muscle whilst keeping BF to a minimum. Do you think there is the risk that by restricting cals during the rebound, when your body is most responsive to these nutrients and primed for muscle growth, that you are almost hampering you much you could grow?
> 
> Not sure if there is any scientific evidence to support this but it does make some logical sense, to me at least :lol:
> 
> What weight would you like to compete at next year if everything goes to plan?


I agree with that completly if im honest mate and last year when i finished my cut i did the opposite and ate lots and lots of clean food. as you can see from the comparison pics i posted before i did gain some quality muscle during that period and a short bulk however i gained far to much fat.

I would much rather keep bf to a minimum i mean im guna work my socks off to see if i can gain no bf not that ill manage but thats my aim. I would rather this and limit muscle gain slightly as i have till january to gain as much lbm as possible.

I have no idea what weight to be honest mate my aim is to do nabba first timers so my weight will be irrelevant for that. My aim is to get as big as possible while remaining as lean as possible. be that 14/15/16 stone we shall see.


----------



## ares1

thought id pop by.

nice little rebound diet there... best of luck with it.

wouldnt worry too much about condition, just increase cardio if you feel it slipping. tbh i think it will be more beneficial to get the cals in and grow.


----------



## hilly

thnks for popin in mate, this year condition is number 1 priority for me i do not want to have to diet for 16 weeks ever again and i dont like holding a higher bf at all.

I feel i can remain lean and gain good quality mass with 100% focus on diet and some cardio


----------



## ares1

LOL yeah dont blame you 16 weeks dieting = no fun!


----------



## hilly

your dam right,

i let my condition slip and didnt worry about fat gain because i wanted as much muscle gain as possible. it worked however i dont intend to do it again


----------



## ares1

fair do's mate, ive never been one to pile on the bf (except when i stopped training for a while last year) i think its easier to add muscle tissue at a lower bf.


----------



## jw007

updated pics matey???


----------



## hilly

they will be up 2moro morning joe taken pre am cardio flat as a pancake.

fingers crossed i will be 13 stone and finished my diet as that was my original target and i can start bulking


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> they will be up 2moro morning joe taken pre am cardio flat as a pancake.
> 
> fingers crossed i will be 13 stone and finished my diet as that was my original target and i can start bulking


sweet..

Look forward to progress:thumbup1:

ps

You are going to leanish bulk are you not???

Pointless getting fat just to have to lose it again??


----------



## hilly

yes jw, i am not as lean as i would have liked but lean enough to look half decent on my holiday in 8 weeks if i can keep bf were it is during rebound which i think with the above diet and cardio schedule and supplements detailed on page before i should be able to.

have a look and give me your thoughts mate would be appreciated

I intend to stay lean all year so dieting next year for first comp is easier altho i dont think dieting and the word easy go together


----------



## hilly

trained arms 2night and last session of pump/cal burning work

biceps

barbell curls - 30kg x 20/16/15

seated db hammer curls - 12.5 x 15, 10 x 15/17

cable 15 x 21. 20 x 21

triceps

straight bar push down superset - 30 x 15/15/15

with reverse grip straight bar push down - 20 x 15/15/15

stand overhead single db superset - 8 x 20/20

with close grip push ups - x 20/20

rope - 27.5 x 20/20

ive been so weak and exhausted this last 2 weeks with the cardio/high rep work and 80g carbs training hasnt been much fun. im really looking forward to enjoying my training again and lifting heavier once my strength recovers etc.

i intend to focus on getting a few pbs.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> your dam right,
> 
> i let my condition slip and didnt worry about fat gain because i wanted as much muscle gain as possible. it worked however i dont intend to do it again


hear you on that one mate :beer:


----------



## hilly

watched james l dvd 2night and what an awesome dvd i think its guna be one of those i watch several times.

On a bad note its 2am and i cant get to sleep which im not happy about as im ****ing starving.

I am debating wether o start taking 20g protein from whey with 10g glutamine and 5g bcaa first thing on waking before cardio now i am lean bulking.

also i have enevr used creatine before so dont know wether to buy some monohydrate and use this pwo as well.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> watched james l dvd 2night and what an awesome dvd i think its guna be one of those i watch several times.
> 
> On a bad note its 2am and i cant get to sleep which im not happy about as im ****ing starving.
> 
> I am debating wether o start taking 20g protein from whey with 10g glutamine and 5g bcaa first thing on waking before cardio now i am lean bulking.
> 
> also i have enevr used creatine before so dont know wether to buy some monohydrate and use this pwo as well.


Take some melatonin to help you sleep and try the creatine. Some respond very well on Creatine.


----------



## hilly

thnks winger i can only get the melatonin injections and am running a maintanance phase with those 0.5mg twice per week.

ill give the creatine a go over the next week whe i get some at 10gpwo.


----------



## hilly

WEIGHT THIS MORNING - 13 STONE 0.5 LB

very happy i hit my target this week as its been very hard work, now i can start adding some cals in slowly working my way to the plan outllined above and then fuirther.

cardio 40 mins and will try take some pics again this morning

Plan for today and 2moro is not to have a blow out or anything. i will be having a clean refeed today of between 300-400 carbs like last week from all good clean sources.

i am at a party 2night wont be drinking but their is a buffet on so will have some food from here. 2moro i am at the nabba north so food again will be clean but not counted then im staying at the g/f. Monday again will be clean but not calorie counted.

I will go back to counting cals tuesday.

cardio will be now 40 mins pre breaky 6 x per week and 20 mins pwo. this will be done 2day and 2moro then monday off as gym will be closed. training will be every other day as above. cardio will be reduced over the next 4 weeks gradually to 30 mins 6 x per week pre breaky and 15 mins pwo.


----------



## hilly

you have a few for me mate i wont be drinking till my holiday in 7 weeks i think,

i will be lowering cardio mate gradually just really wanna keep bf in check,

ALSO

thought i would do a 3 point skin fold test with calipers not the most accurate but i will do it every 2 weeks or so to help keep bf under control

bf calipers measurement

chest = 11

abs = 11

thigh = 10

result

Density: 1.0786438

% Body Fat: 8.909

LBM: 165.78

used 3 site see website below

http://www.gain-weight-muscle-fast.c...surements.html

as you will see from pics i post later i dont think i am 9% bf id say closer to 12


----------



## hilly

carrdio done this morning,

havnt counted carbs today but they have just been a fair amount all from sweet pot, oats, cous cous, natural yoghurt and dried fruit with an apple and banana add to that 2 protein shakes and a protein bar and thats my food intake so far and im stuffed.

to celebrate reaching my target i did treat myself to a fruit and seed small flapjack and also small fruit and seed mini loaf from costa this morning and i was in heaven lol.

will post pics up in abit to mark end of diet.


----------



## shakey

hilly2008 said:


> also i have enevr used creatine before so dont know wether to buy some monohydrate and use this pwo as well.


Mono can be a bit upsetting on the stomach,but i use the Ethyl Ester & dont get any problems..plus youdont have to go thru the load stage.

On your Rebound will you be using metformin?

Also did you take it @ the same time as your carbs or 10 mins or so after mate?


----------



## hilly

i wont be using metformin mate initially as i intend to use igf in a week and metformin makes you more insulin sensitive.

i just poped one as i ate pal.

UPDATE

had an indian for my treat meal last night and wasnt impressed, it made me feel like **** and ill.

diet has been very clean today only thing out of line was a white baget with venison meat in as i was at the NABBA north and the food was shockin to be honest. this was the healthiest thing available and not a protein bar in sight.

i went to lloyds for dinner and had steak and jacket pot. i have just eaten 100g oats and 2 bowls of museli as a treat. ive also had 2 choc chip cookies.

i havnt had and wont be having any end of diet blow out. cardio was done this morning 40 mins as i wont be doing any 2moro due to gym being closed.

i now have 2 scoop whey and 10g bcaa pre cardio.

diet 2moro will be working my way upto the diet i ppsted a page or 2 back probs 150 -200 carbs and 30g direct fat not all of the 2700 cals for the first week probs around 2400/2500.


----------



## dmcc

Genuinely surprised to hear about the food mate. At the Portsmouth show last week there was chili, chicken curry, rice, spuds, and more tuna and cheese than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## hilly

Pics from sat 1st may end of diet. Again i want to stress not as lean as i would have liked but lean enough i feel to have a good rebound and bulk while trying to maintain this bf. if i can manage that it puts me in a good position to diet for a show start of next year.


----------



## dmcc

Looking very nice mate. You have abs, you have veins. I've seen people on stage in worse shape. Enjoy the rebound.


----------



## LittleChris

Good pictures and look good to me. Will look better once the carbs are in you 

Bring on the bulk! :rockon:


----------



## hilly

thnks lads,

yeh i had some naughty veins runnin right thru my abs this morning when i woke up lol. just trying to control myself so i dont go mental. this bulk has to be 100% productive.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Great stuff hun, you look awesome! Stop fretting! And yes, enjoy the rebound!!!

xxx


----------



## MissBC

wow babe, just popping in and you have made big changes!!! thats awesome!! keep it up and hopefully we see you on stage at some time!!


----------



## hilly

thanks u but i have ti be critical on myself to make sure i work hard and push myself. ill never be happy i no this.

Today as i have said is relativly high carbs going to go have some tea now and may have some more carbs later on 2night as well before new diet starts 2moro


----------



## MissBC

hilly2008 said:


> thanks u but i have ti be critical on myself to make sure i work hard and push myself. ill never be happy i no this.
> 
> Today as i have said is relativly high carbs going to go have some tea now and may have some more carbs later on 2night as well before new diet starts 2moro


babe this sport is is mental nightmare and we are never happy, i know exactly how you feel!!

my head is back in the game and my 20 weeks out starts tomorrow, had a chilled day today, carbs n all and then tomorro its back to keto!! :bounce: cant wait actually!!


----------



## hilly

very tru but we still love it all the same.

enjoy the keto its not for me sent my cholesterol thru the roof


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking good mate


----------



## hilly

thnks mak im trying just gota continue to try and stay lean now while bulking


----------



## MissBC

hilly2008 said:


> very tru but we still love it all the same.
> 
> enjoy the keto its not for me sent my cholesterol thru the roof


yea i have been doing it for a while now, all seems fine, feel amazing on it, weights in the gym go up and i have tonnes of energy!!! I had full bloods done, about 8 weeks into it and everything was better than normal


----------



## Rudedog

looking good hilly


----------



## hilly

bulk rebound diet wise is back a couple of pages. i will however start this week on 2500 cals then bump up to that diet of 2800 and then adjust according to weight increase.

cardio this week is 40mins am and 20 mins pwo will be the same next week then reduced to 35 mins and 15 and kept like this till holiday probs.

gear usage - 5 week rebound

week 1 - 1g test, 50mg tren eod, 30mg winny ed,

week 2 - 750mg test, 50mg tren eod, 30mg winny

week 3 - 750mg test, 50mg tren eod, 30mg winny

week 4/5 - 750mg test and any tren and winny i have left

also will be running ghrp-6 at 100mcg 3 x per day 3 days on 1 off

igf will be started week 2 at 60mcg bi lat pwo for 4 weeks

t3 will be run at 50mcg right upto and thru my holiday then stopped when i get back. i dont wanna have that 4-6 week slow spot and possible fat gain just before my holiday 

training will be body part split training EOD.

never used igf before and only been running ghrp-6 but i am hoping these compounds will aid in keeping me lean and a little experiment to find how mybody reacts etc.

i have only ever used 750mg test once and that was for 4 weeks so i am pushing it a little with the gear usage for me but in reality it isnt high and only for a short period of time.

i will be cruising after this rebound.


----------



## hilly

rudedob and bulk thanks fo the comments by the way

trained quads today took it easy as working my way back in

extensions - 25 x 20, 30 x 20

free moving smith - 80 x 10/90 x 10/100 x 9

leg press pscarb stsyle - 2pps x 10/10/10 - 1,5 x 10/10/10

ext - 40 x 10/1- drop 30 x 8 drop 20 x 8

huge coughing fits all the way thru which was a nightmare however got the session done.

pwo cardio 20 mins


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good stuff hilly, whats the plans comeptition wise?


----------



## hilly

thnks bulk,

well after watching the nabba north yesterday i have realised i really need to add alot of mass to my frame so i will be concentrating on adding quality muscle up till xmas. then dieting for the nabba north next year i reckon.

focus will be on keeping bodyfat down not like last year.


----------



## hilly

well for some reason my apetite is thru the bloody roof and its annoying me.

food eaten today so can see how diet will fair up this week.

meal 1 - 20 packets oat so simple with water and protein shake - 60c, 40p

meal 2 - 125g cous cous and protein shake, 40c/40p

pwo - 40g pro and 1 banana 20g carb

meal 3 - 200g white fish and 100g cous cous, 40ish pro and 40c

meal 4 - 200g turkey and 50g cous cous, 40pro and 20c

also had 1 rice cake, 3 oatcakes, 3 apples and a tin of fruit salad, 25g brazil nuts

left to have

meal 5 will be 200g salmon with salad

meal 6 - protein shake may have some nuts.

trying to control diet as can see thats probs around 220c and 300pro with around 40fat.

ill try and keep it around this level for this week and see how weight goes


----------



## hilly

ok quick update to rebound course as have been speaking to JW.

sust is 750mg per week 5 weeks

tren 50mg eod till bottle runs out

test p 100mg oed for 2 weeks

winny 30mg every day till tabs run out

dbol 50mg every day for 1-2 weeks

levemir will be started 2moro and igf next week

t3 ran 50mcg right thru

igf started next week

ghrp-6 3 days on 1 off


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> ok quick update to rebound course as have been speaking to JW.
> 
> sust is 750mg per week 5 weeks
> 
> tren 50mg eod till bottle runs out
> 
> test p 100mg oed for 2 weeks
> 
> winny 30mg every day till tabs run out
> 
> dbol 50mg every day for 1-2 weeks
> 
> levemir will be started 2moro and igf next week
> 
> t3 ran 50mcg right thru
> 
> igf started next week
> 
> ghrp-6 3 days on 1 off


I was going to say up the dose a little bud. You should take advantage of this rebound as much as possible. I would prob not worry about cals in the first weeks just get as many clean clean in as poss. You bodies like at sponge at this point bud. As with the cycle id prob go along the lines of:

Weeks 1-2: 100mg test prop eod

Weeks 1-4: 50mg dbol ed

Weeks 1-5: 750mg sus ew, 50mg winstrol ed, 50mg tren eod

Looking good mate just dont waste this rebound you can add some serious muscle. Good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigacb

Just a quick question bud, sorry if ive missed them what are you measurements, arms, chest etc?


----------



## hilly

thnks for popin in mate and yeh i agree with the needing to take full advantage.

took morning fasted blood sugars which were 4.6.

started levemir today

will start test p and continue tren this afty.

dbol started today for 1-2 weeks.

measurements mate no idea to be honest never took any. for me im not so botherd about measurements just how i look and were my bodyfat is.


----------



## Ollie B

Looking good dude.


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> thnks for popin in mate and yeh i agree with the needing to take full advantage.
> 
> took morning fasted blood sugars which were 4.6.
> 
> started levemir today
> 
> will start test p and continue tren this afty.
> 
> dbol started today for 1-2 weeks.
> 
> measurements mate no idea to be honest never took any. for me im not so botherd about measurements just how i look and were my bodyfat is.


Im always checking how your going bud just very rarely write on.

Personally i think measurement are the best way to see how your progressing. I used to go on weight but when i reached 15st7lb and looked a mess i decided to change. Im now sat at 15st2lb and arms are 1.5' bigger.

I know your going on hols but try not to let this get in the way of your rebound. If you get enough clean cals in you wont put much fat on at all bud. Id start taking your measurements bud then you can see how much progress you make year on year because we both know how mirrors can play tricks on us. One day we think we look awesome the next like sh!t it plays with your mind. If youve got the measurements then you know where you are. Just a thought bud.


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking fantastic mate your arms an delts are huge!!! Well done


----------



## BabyYoYo

joeyh1485 said:


> Looking fantastic mate your arms an delts are huge!!! Well done


I thought this too!

You look good hun - looking forward to your progress over the next few months before prep time.

Are you gonna keep this journal on or start a new one for the rebound / comp prep?

xxx


----------



## hilly

bigcab i may take a few measurements this sat morn then, waist, bicep, quads etc.

Joe and babyoyo thnks

I will just keep this journal going for the rebound and rest of year bulk etc for as long as i can be botherd to keep it update.

I will start a new one for my contest which isnt until next may


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders today, was meat to be a rest day but i have alot of college work to do 2moro and thurs so got the session in while i could.

cardio 40 mins pre meal 1.

trained shoulders

seated db press - 25 x 12, 30 x 12, 35 x 8 drop 20 x 8 drop 15 x 8

seated side db lat - 10 x 12, 12.5 x 12/12

lie face bench rear db lat - 12.5 x 12/12

seated plate front raise - 15kg x 12/12

traps

BB shrug - 100 x 12/12 120 x 6 grip went dont like the free moving smith for this exercise

cable upright row pscarb style 10 sec rest - 45 x 12/12/12, 35 x 12/12/12

pwo cardio 20 mins

will post up diet laterz


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> bigcab i may take a few measurements this sat morn then, waist, bicep, quads etc.


It would have been best before you started the rebound (you have started havent you?) i think youd be suprised how many ''s you can put on bud. Keep up the good work mate. Might be competing against you next year if all goes well  .


----------



## hilly

sounds gd mate,

right heres how diet has gone today

woke - 20g protein, 5g bcaa, 5g glutamine

cardio 40 mins

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

total = 452cal/43p/30c/16f

this meal is made into pancakes and has diabetic sugar free jam or maple syrup very low to 0 cals etc

snack on apple

MEAL 2 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

total = 380cal/44p/33c/7f

snack - apple

pwo shake - 500cal, 50p/60c

MEAL 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

carbs - oats/sweet pot/couscous/basmati rice etc will be no more than 250cal/40c

broc/salad/green beans etc

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

snack - muller light, 2 oat cakes and protein bar

cals roughly - 400cal, 30p/40c

MEAL 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

380cal/44p/33c/7f

meal 5 = 200g rump steak

broccoli

meal 6 - will be 40g protein shake and nuts

cals - 380, 40p/ 17f

i need to remove the snacks 2moro an stick to the plan for this week and next so i can gauge weight gain.


----------



## XJPX

Session and diet looks spot on bro, ye man jus drop the snacks, fingers crossed we will beat this bloody lethargy haha


----------



## hilly

I no mate see how we get on this next couple of weeks may have to switch over to fast acting but i hope not because the ease of the levemir is ideal.


----------



## hilly

cardio done preak breaky 40 mins.

no training today

diet so far

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

total = 452cal/43p/30c/16f

this meal is made into pancakes and has diabetic sugar free jam or maple syrup very low to 0 cals etc

MEAL 2 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

total = 380cal/44p/33c/7f

and 2 apples and 1 orange = 200cal

MEAL 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

carbs - oats/sweet pot/couscous/basmati rice etc will be no more than 250cal/40c

broc/salad/green beans etc

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

and 1 apple, 25g natty peanut butter and 1 cereal bar = 330cal

to come

MEAL 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

380cal/44p/33c/7f

meal 5 = 200g rump steak

broccoli

meal 6 - will be 40g protein shake and nuts

cals - 380, 40p/ 17f

totals = 2660calsish not including rump probs around 3000-3100 total.


----------



## hilly

as part of diet plan i am allowed a healthy cheat on a wed which can be anything from a nandos to subway etc.

i woke up from my nap and was absoloutly starving 15 mins before work so i had 50g museli with 2 scoop whey and 1 muller light with 3 oat cereal bars.

total cals around 600 probs. lovely extra meal 

looking forward to my steak

have also just received chris aceto's championship bodybuilder book which is meant to be very good so i will be reading that for the next couple of days and looking to improve and adjust my workout program from it as ive always just made my own so to speak so i may follow one of his plans for a while.

he seems a very knowledgable guy and people like jay cutler seem to rate him highly


----------



## mrbillygene

keep up the good work hilly!! let us know how the book is, was thinking of getting that myself


----------



## joeyh1485

It will be interesting to see what sort of changes you make mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> have also just received chris aceto's championship bodybuilder book which is meant to be very good so i will be reading that for the next couple of days and looking to improve and adjust my workout program from it as ive always just made my own so to speak so i may follow one of his plans for a while.
> 
> he seems a very knowledgable guy and people like jay cutler seem to rate him highly


where did you get the book, amazon want around £25 for it....could do with another book for the colelction.


----------



## hilly

i got it from amazon mate and it cost me around 25-30.

it is a very good book and i will be making slighty changes to diet and bigger changes to training after reading it.

The diet change is only small in that i will be removing the oatcakes from before bed and having the 20g carbs from them with breakfast from rice cakes/banana.

training changes i will detail later once totally sorted


----------



## Rudedog

hilly2008 said:


> as part of diet plan i am allowed a healthy cheat on a wed which can be anything from a nandos to subway etc.
> 
> i woke up from my nap and was absoloutly starving 15 mins before work so i had 50g museli with 2 scoop whey and 1 muller light with 3 oat cereal bars.
> 
> total cals around 600 probs. lovely extra meal
> 
> looking forward to my steak
> 
> have also just received chris aceto's championship bodybuilder book which is meant to be very good so i will be reading that for the next couple of days and looking to improve and adjust my workout program from it as ive always just made my own so to speak so i may follow one of his plans for a while.
> 
> he seems a very knowledgable guy and people like jay cutler seem to rate him highly


Where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## hilly

amazon, 30 quid


----------



## hilly

cardio done pre breaky 40 mins

trained back and triceps

back

BB bent over rows overhand grip - 80kg x 12, 100 x 10, 110 x 6

wide grip pull ups overhand - bw x 15, +10kg x 7, bw x 6 very slow on each negative

v grip rope seated rows - 57.5 x 12, 65 x 10, 72,5 x 10

close grip pull down underhand grip - 72.5 x 12 drop to 50 x 10, 80 x 6 drop to 65 x 6

db overhead extensions - 27.5 x 10, 35 x 10, 37.5 x 9 first time doing these and i liked them.

triceps

flat barbell - 80x 12, 30 sec rest then 100 x 4 drop to 80 x 3 drop to 60 x 4 drop to 40 x 6

inc ez bar skull crush - 40kg x 11/9/9

1 arm rope - 10 x 15, 15 x 10, 17.5 x 6+4 assisted

pwo cardio 20 mins

enjoyable session strength is starting to come back. training will be a mix of things until i work out the exact program from chris aceto's book as i have pm'd him regarding a few things on rx muscle


----------



## hilly

diet today

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

2 rice cakes = 30 cal/10 carb

1 banana = 60c, 15c

total = 530cal/43p/45c/16f

this meal is made into pancakes

meal 2 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

75g oats = 270cal/6p/45c/8f

25G brazil nut - 180cal/2p/2c/17f

Total = 650cal/48p/50c/28f

PWO - 400cal/40pro/45carb

MEAL 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

carbs - oats/sweet pot/couscous/basmati rice etc will be no more than 250cal/40c total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

meal 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f + 1 apple 60cal and 15 carbs

total = 430cal/44p/48c/7f

MEAL 5 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

Broc/salad etc

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/

total cals = 3040, protein - 319, carbs - 231, fats - 69


----------



## joeyh1485

Nice workout mate cracking strength on the bent over rows

How long are you going to keep this level of cardio up mate? I was thinking of dropping mine down to 30mins four times a week for my rebound do you think I should do more?


----------



## winger

joeyh1485 said:


> Nice workout mate cracking strength on the bent over rows


I noticed that too, that's damn strong indeed.


----------



## hilly

thnks lads they were not done with strict form their wa s aslight jerk to move the weight, i try to copy how ronnie coleman does them in his dvd's on the last set to shift the weight and dam i can feel it in my back today.

joey i will answere in your thread pal


----------



## Ollie B

Im liking the diet Hilly. Also good to see your stating the macro's. This helps


----------



## hilly

thnks mate my only problem is i could happily be eating twice what i have been lol i have a huge apetite anyway then with the ghrp and levemir its a nightmare

trained hams and calfs

hams

lie leg curl - 20 x 20, 25 x 17

stand 1 leg press- working sets - 12block x 10, 13b x 7

-advanced sets -slow ned each rep - 10block x 10, 11b x 8

SLDL dumbell - 25 x 12, 30 x 12, 40 x 8

lie leg curl 1 drop set - 40 x 6, 30 x 10, 20 x 10

calf

seated calf machine - work sets- 2plates x 20, 3p x 12

- advanced slow neg - 2plates x 15/12

leg press pscarb 10 sec - 3plates per side x 12/12/12/12/12/12/

pwo cardio 20 mins

have started to incorporate some stuff from chris aceto book just trying things before full move over next week training 4 days per week.

from what i get from the book it looks like you do 2 major working sets heavy per exercise and concentrate on progressively increasing the weight/reps each week on this then the next 2 sets are the advanced ones which can be something like slow neg/drop set partial reps, heavy drop sets etc.

diet is going well just going for couscous and chicken now will detail full diet later


----------



## hilly

dam that sounds good.

and i only had 175g couscous i could of happily polished off the whole 500g tub.i did treat myself to s 140 cal low carb protein bar from the gym today ill be honest.

doesnt really compare to your yorkie tho


----------



## hilly

diet for today and their may have been an extra apple thrown in somewere

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

1 banana = 60c, 15c

total = 500cal/43p/40c/16f

this meal is made into pancakes

meal 2 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

plus 1 apple and 1 orange 160cal/ 30c

total = 540cal/44p/60c/7f

PWO - 400cal/40pro/45carb

protein bar - 150 cal/12p/ 11c/2f

total = 550cal/50p/56c/2f

meal 3 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

ccouscous/=

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

meal 4 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

total = 380cal/44p/34c/ 7f

meal 5 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

Broc/salad etc

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total for day 3145cal/325p/219c/61f


----------



## hilly

haha i no its hard but im focused and im up 8 lb this week and think i look leaner in the am before food.

I will take weight 2moro morning and 3 point bodyfat test and post comparison for first week of rebound.


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff 

The improved mood is so noticeable isn't it as well? More energy, smiling more and not constantly looking in the mirror to see if the fat is melting.

Look forward to seeing this progress nicely.


----------



## hilly

yes mate i feel better overall i am just paranoid about putting fat on always have been but im being very good with diet etc so all should be well.

weigh in in the morning and will check bf to see what has changed this week.

diet will be more or less normal till after 6ish 2moro night then will eat what i want going for a meal etc.


----------



## hilly

ok to as planned weight and body fat results after 1 week with calipers done 3 point test and will right up last weeks as well for comparison

sat 2nd may

result

Density: 1.0786438

% Body Fat: 8.909

LBM: 165.78

9th May sat

weight = 13 stone 9,191 lb

body fat 3 point test 3 averages = 10.7, 11.7, 11,7

results

Density: 1.077632916

% Body Fat: 9.340089422435596

LBM: 173.160429203148

as you can see comparing this to last week bf has increased0.4% lbm is up 6-7lb but these first few weeks will be distorted with water etc. this is just for my own peace of mind more than anything


----------



## hilly

ok tried chest and biceps from chris aceto book. he actually says to do biceps with back but i have always found when doing that i dont seem to get a good bicep workout.

Chest

smith machine flat as sets taken to failure and bymyself. working sets -100 x 12, 110 x 6

advanced - rest pause 10 deep breaths - 100kg x 8/3/2 next set 100 x 5/2/1

inc db fly press - working sets - 30 x 12, 35 x 6

advanced sets -cdrop set - 35 x 5 drop 30 x 2 drop 25 x 2

machine fly - working set - 80 x 12/95 x 8

advance set - superseted with dips - 95 x 8 ss with bw dip x 8, 102.5 x 6 ss with bw+10 x 5.

biceps

stand barbell curl - working set - 40 x 10 hurt wrist i dont like this exercise wont be doing again.

advance set slow neg each rep - 30 x 8/8

seated ez machine - working set - 30 x 10

advanced - partials at end of set - 35 x 6+4 partials

db stand alternate - working set - 15 x 18

advanced drop set - 17.5 x 10 drop 15 x 6 drop 12.5 x 6 total 11 reps each arm

pwo cardio 20 mins.

must say i feel totally fooked after this workout and really enjoyed it i think i am going to like this type of training and be able to progress well. i will right up full split etc this weekend once its sorted.


----------



## hilly

Cardio 40 mins

Protein bar at gym - 280cal/22p/25c

MEAL 1 = 2 whole eggs = 162 cal/14p/0c/12f

5 egg whites = 60 cal/15p

total = 222cal/29p/0c/12f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p

total = 230cal/14p/30c/4f

50g bowl oats with 1 scoop whey and 1 cereal bar = 330/ 20p/50c

Total so far = 1062/85p/105c

meal 2 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

1 apple - 60cal/15c

Total = 430cal/ 44p/48c

PWO - 400cal/40pro/45carb

Meal 3	250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

ccouscous 175g

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

Plus 1 slice wholemeal bread, 1 cereal bar, 5 nairn biscuits, 2 pineapple rings and 25g peanut butter = 800calish/100carb/15pro

Meal 4	attempt health French toast recipe i found

Total - 330cal/8p/45c/10f

4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

Going out for my tea so will eat what i want from now.

Total for day before tea = 3762cal/284p/386


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey hun!

You enjoying all the extra eating?! 

xxx


----------



## hilly

enjngthe extyra clean carbs loads.

had cheat last night - starter was potato skins which were not very nice to be honest. then onto home made burger with ciabatta which was nice didnt eat many of the chips.

dessert i went to tesco and got a banoffe cake that was on offer and a weight watchers dessert and cinnamon role.

ate 1 of the weight watchers desserts, the cinnamon whirle and 1/6 of the banofee pie. felt very sick after this and wish i hadnt ate it i debated about getting some fat free yogurt and museli mix and having this instead and to be honest i wish i had and will be next week.

As punishment made myself do 4o mins cardio intervel style this morning lol.


----------



## dmcc

Bloater :lol:

My diet for yesterday: 4 eggs, footlong SubWay Club, Mars bar, 2 Dairy Milks, BLT, pack of Monster Munch, 3 pints of Staropramen.

I'm going to hell for that.


----------



## hilly

LOL, i seriouse think i have ruined my body in the way of junk food i just dont enjoy it anymore i eat it just because i feel i should more than anything.

i would have been much happier with a 500g pot of low fat strawberry yoghurt with mixed in museli mix and a bowl of museli or some healthy french toast


----------



## dmcc

I know what you mean. Time was I loved junk and now it just makes me feel ill... Pizza is about the only thing I can still eat and feel OK about, but if it's greasy then it's not right.


----------



## hilly

yeh i can only eat a dominoes now mate any other pizza i cnt even manage a slice


----------



## dmcc

Mmmm Domino's...


----------



## MXD

Mmmmmm You have anchovies yeah??


----------



## dmcc

Don't make me vom. Texas BBQ all the way baby.


----------



## BabyYoYo

STOP TALKING ABOUT PIZZA - DON'T YOU KNOW I'M DIETING?!??!??!?!?

:ban:

:cursing: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

I like the Meat Feast myself.

Bet you do as well eh DMCC :lol:

Aceto training looks pretty interesting actually, although would keep an eye out for overtraining.

I find on back, 4working sets taking to failure, 2 of these being beyond failure, will leave me wiped out for the next day.

Strength picking up?


----------



## hilly

strength is picking up slightly. I agree with the overtraining but i think with only 4 days per week and ill only pick 3 exercises for larger muscle groups maybe 4 at a piush depending how i feel i should be ok.

I have also decided i will be doing the strength part he suggests for 2 weeks and a 1 week deload every 8 weeks.

less of the dominoes talk in here


----------



## hilly

diet today

not working out exact cals as no way can judge the BBQ i went to

meal 1 - pancakes as normal

meal 2 - 100g oats,raisens and 4 scoop whey with 25g peanut butter

50g museli

BBQ - carbs kept controled with 1 wholemeal pitta, 2 small wholemeal buns

protein - 2 100% rump steak burkers, 2 salmon burgers, 5 pork shops and roughly 500-750g chicken. No ****ty sauces or anything just bits of reggea reggea.

every1 was drinking but i kept to the apple juice.

I am really craving something sweet and would kill for a bowl of oats but im going to have a whey shake with a small apple and 25g natty peanut butter.

before bed will be protein shake and natty peanut butter or brazil nuts 25g


----------



## hilly

update- just had 200g bowl of oats with the above in it lol i have no self control.


----------



## hilly

haha me niether yet mate.

I mean really i think im being to obsessed its only 200g oats FFS but i had a plan and like to stick to it and get annoyed at myself for straying. i need to keep this bf in check as just feel im getting fat at the min even tho im not lol.

Need to sort my head out a bit this week i reckon.


----------



## hilly

yeh mate any crap so to speak i want is only allowed after 6pm on a sat night and even then it will either be a dessert in a restaurant or weight watchers desserts at home


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> update- just had 200g bowl of oats with the above in it lol i have no self control.


I sooooo wanted to rep you for that post but will have to owe you one babe!

It actually made me laugh!! :laugh:

Nutter x


----------



## hilly

i no lol im sad and suprisingly annoyed at myself for slipping


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> i no lol im sad and suprisingly annoyed at myself for slipping


Don't beat yourself up over something so silly - save that for comp time!!!


----------



## hilly

very tru very tru


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> very tru very tru


I am always right - I see you are learning this quickly! LOL

:laugh:

Take it easy hun, we're doing this for fun right?! Until comp time anyway :whistling:


----------



## hilly

haha mental note - females = always right.

we are doing this for fun very tru but the fun part for me is meeting my personal challenges and sticking to a plan. my plan is to keep bf under 10% for the next 6 weeks and i will work my ass off to keep it this way.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hilly2008 said:


> haha mental note - females = always right.
> 
> we are doing this for fun very tru but the fun part for me is meeting my personal challenges and sticking to a plan. my plan is to keep bf under 10% for the next 6 weeks and i will work my ass off to keep it this way.


You got it! :tongue:

You will sweetie, I have every faith in you! Keep up the good work xxx


----------



## XJPX

im gonna step in here- baby yoyo....no!!! dnt b sympathetic for his slip up haha, its not gd enuff mate, ur lettin the team down here hahahaah x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Yeah get your ar5e back into gear hilly!


----------



## XJPX

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yeah get your ar5e back into gear hilly!


haha yeee boiii, and wikid avatar bro x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

XJPX said:


> haha yeee boiii, and wikid avatar bro x


Thanks mate, means a lot coming from you


----------



## hilly

haha thats more like it boys , i need u lads to keep me in check.

Cardio done this morning calfs were starting to get pumpd pretty bad i reckon ill be stopping the dbol sometime this week once i cant walk on treadmill anymore. usually around the 2 week mark lol.


----------



## pastanchicken

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yeah get your ar5e back into gear hilly!


Looking good in the avi pal :thumbup1:


----------



## mark l

Dont think it wise 4 u 2 use insulin just yet bud. But if ur set on it I,d only bother with humalog (fast acting). Gud pics m8 . gud luck.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate but if you do some research on levemir it does make a hell of a lot of sense.

I will be using this for 4-6 weeks. I will then be taking a 4-6 week break then trying humalog. this is the only way i will find which 1 works best for me.

I no i could take my physique further without slin etc but i feel my knowledge of the drugs and diet makes me well equiped to use them and will allow me to use less anabolics overall which i feel is a good thing.


----------



## hilly

diet for today

Diet so far

On waking 10g glutamine 5g bcaa

Cardio 40 mins

Meal 1 - MY pancakes = 452cal/43p/30c/16f,

apple = 60cal/16c

Meal 2 - 50g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

carbs - oats/sweet pot/couscous/basmati rice etc will be no more than 250cal/40c

total = 540cal/52p/40c/8f

PWO - 400cal/40pro/45carb

Meal 3 - 300g whitefish = 240cal/54p/0c/1f

basmati rice = 50g = 175cal/4p/38c/1f,

apple = 60cal/16c

total = 415cal/59p/38c/2f

to be eaten

meal 4 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

50g oats = 180cal/4p/30c/4f

total = 380cal/44p/34c/ 7f

meal 5 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total 435cal/59p/oc/21f

Meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total = 3087cal/344p/220c/92f

training today and first time ive done quads and hams together in a while it was good but painful.

quads

extensions working set - 45 x 12, 50 x 12

advanced set using partials - 50 x 8+4 partials, 5+6 partials

free move smith squat - working sets - 80 x 10, 90 x 10

advanced rest pause - 100kg x 5+4

leg press working sets - 3plates per side x 12, 3.5 x 10

advanced set partials - 3.5pps x 4+6partials

hams

lie leg curl working set - 40 x 12, 45 x 9

advance set partials - 40 x 4+4partials, 3+3

sldl dumbells - working set - 25 x 12, 30 x 9

advanced set superset with stand 1 leg curl - 35 x 6 ss 12block x 6

cardio down to 10 mins pwo.

IGF started 60mcg split bi lateraly in quad. dbol will be stoped as of 2moro as i could barely sit on the bike for 10 mins afterwards the pumps in lower back almost stoped me training. no good lol.


----------



## willsey4

Hilly, hows it going. Got any progress pics to go up? Also I noticed your avi says EFBB winner. When did you compete?


----------



## willsey4

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yeah get your ar5e back into gear hilly!


Makaveli, looking awesome...


----------



## leafman

Having started looking threw your journal mate and i hope all is goin well


----------



## hilly

willsey progress pics will be 4 weeks into rebound so another 2 weeks once water from this dbol etc has hopefully droped of.

The efbb winner thing i dont even no what that is funnily enough i just noticed it today myself but dont know how to change it.

leafman thnks


----------



## joeyh1485

I love your diet mate, how's the bf now your on a rebound? Are you starting to hold much water?

Meal 2 is 250g chicken not 50 I take it? :tongue:


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> I love your diet mate, how's the bf now your on a rebound? Are you starting to hold much water?
> 
> Meal 2 is 250g chicken not 50 I take it? :tongue:


lol yes mate 250g,

Bf seems to be holding well its hard to tell during the week as due to this bloody dbol im holding lots of water. plan was to only run it for first week of rebound tho so its stoped now which is good as incline walking was a real struggle due to pumps in calfs this morning it almost killed me lol.

I will be testing bf this sat morning which will give me a rough idea of how much i have gained over the first 2 weeks etc.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> The efbb winner thing i dont even no what that is funnily enough i just noticed it today myself but dont know how to change it.
> 
> leafman thnks


Lol, i always wondered about that... the UKBFF was the EFBB so i was thinking you were old school :lol:

go to the control panel

go to 'edit your details'

change the customer user title and hit save


----------



## hilly

right i have hit the reset button and saved it thnks mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

reset just undoes all your changes!

you have to put something in there in terms of text or just a few spaces if you want it blank lol


----------



## hilly

job done. lol thnks mate


----------



## hilly

diet for today identical to yesterday apart from apple with meal 3 was 2 pineapple rings so cals pretty much bang on the same etc

daily total = 3087cal/344p/220c/92f

trained today - shoulders and triceps

DB seated press- working set - 35kg x 9/8

advanced set drop set - 35 x 4 drop 25 x 4 drop 20 x 5

- 30kg x 4 drop 25 x 3 drop 20 x 3

standing side lat - working set - 12.5 x 10, 15 10

advanced - partials - 15 x 8reps + 6 partials, 17.5 x 4+6partials

seated bent rear delt db - 20kg x 12, 25 x 8

advanced - superset with stand cable - 25 x 6 superset 20 x 6,

- 25 x 5 superset 20 x 5

triceps

ES push downs - working - 3block x 12, 3b+5kg x 8

advance superset with reverse push down - 3b+5 x 5 ss 3b x 7

dips - working set - bw+15kg x 10, bw+20kg x 8

advanced - drop set - bw+20kg x 6 drop BW x 7

1 arm rope push down - working set 10kg x 10 each arm

advanced - forced reps - 15kg x 5+6 forced each arm

pwo cardio done 10 mins

igf 60mcg split and shot bi laterally in delt

a good workout i really enjoyed it but my body really feels like it needs the rest day 2moro.


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff. Does Aceto not advise EZ Bar curls? I find these the most effective for hitting the triceps.

How is the levemir working? Any hypo signs?


----------



## hilly

that was meant to say EZ not ES lol.

No hypo signs at all mate if anything first couple of days felt a little lethargic but am fine now.


----------



## hilly

update to peptide use

I am impressed so far with the ghrp-6. have just orderd some GRF and i intend to run 100mcg ghrp-6 and 100mcg GFR 3 x per day. 3 days on 1 day off. i will shoot first jab pre am cardio, second jab wil be 20 mins after my pwo shake and igf shot and then a meal will be eaten 30 mins later. final shot will be 30 mins after my last meal of the day before bed.


----------



## hilly

no training today

diet for today - as part of the plan i am allowed a healthy treat for my tea anything i want etc but i decided instead i fancied yoghurt so i have swapped about some carb sources etc for the low fat greez yoghurt and museli mix. cals more or less the same just over 3000

Diet so far

On waking 10g glutamine 5g bcaa

Cardio 40 mins

Meal 1 - MY pancakes = 452cal/43p/30c/16f,

apple = 60cal/16c

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total = 490/57p/35c/8f

2 x special k bars = 200cal/ 25c

meal3 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

basmati rice = 50g = 175cal/4p/38c/1f,

apple = 60cal/16c

150g yoghurt with museli mix = 230cal/11p/23c/10f

total = 755cal/67p/77c/19f

meal 4	meal 4 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

150g yoghurt with museli mix = 230cal/11p/23c/10f

total = 430cal/51p/26c/13f

meal 5	250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g yoghurt with museli mix = 230cal/11p/23c/10f

total = 520cal/63p/23c/17f

meal 6	Meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 345cal/49p/3c/20f

total for day - 3252cal/330p/235c/93f 2260


----------



## BabyYoYo

Honey, what are MY pancakes?!

xx


----------



## LittleChris

They are his, nobody elses- imgine Gollum and the ring and you are someway to imagining Hilly with his pancakes.

Poor lad has become a bit possessive.

LMAO


----------



## BabyYoYo

LittleChris said:


> They are his, nobody elses- imgine Gollum and the ring and you are someway to imagining Hilly with his pancakes.
> 
> Poor lad has become a bit possessive.
> 
> LMAO


Awww bless him! xxx


----------



## hilly

LMAO

babyoyo pancakes are made with 2 whole eggs and 5 egg whites and 50g grinded oat from myprotein with a scoop of choc whey mixed in. fried in pan with 1 cal spray and spread on either diabetic maple syrup or diabetic jam. i had them everyday when dieting they kept me sane


----------



## EDG301

Hey mate, hows new diet going? still managing to keep lean,lol. JUst go fullblown offseason u p^ssy, pmsl ;-) hope trainings going well bro


----------



## hilly

alright mate, yes diet is going well im between 2800-3200 everyday depending wether training etc and weight is going on nicely i hope.

still very vascular. weigh in and bf check is sat morning at 2 week mark but i reckon im going to be around 14 stone which is a stone gain in 2 weeks.

the new split from chirs aceto book and training style is going well i have been really enkoying it this week but only time will tell if it is for me and what gains i make.


----------



## EDG301

hilly2008 said:


> alright mate, yes diet is going well im between 2800-3200 everyday depending wether training etc and weight is going on nicely i hope.
> 
> still very vascular. weigh in and bf check is sat morning at 2 week mark but i reckon im going to be around 14 stone which is a stone gain in 2 weeks.
> 
> the new split from chirs aceto book and training style is going well i have been really enkoying it this week but only time will tell if it is for me and what gains i make.


Hey man, if you've gained a stone and still lean something must be working :thumbup1: keep it up bro!


----------



## joeyh1485

Adding a stone in two weeks is awesome mate especialy if you've stayed lean! With your attention to detail am not too surprised tbh mate

Looking forward to seeing if your bf has changed much on Saturday


----------



## hilly

thnks guys. me to joe should be interesting. The more the days go on the more i realise how carb sensitive i seem to be. I hold a hell of a lot of water around my stomach during the day/night.

Ghrp has been moved to pre am cardio and pre bed as from reading more into these are meant to be better times to take it. also still 30 mins pre post post workout meal


----------



## hilly

diet today

Meal 1 - MY pancakes = 452cal/43p/30c/16f,

apple = 60cal/16c

Total = 512cal, 43p,45c,16f

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total = 490/57p/35c/8f

Pwo = 400cal/40pro/45carb

Meal 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

75g oats = 270cal/45c/

1 x rice cake

Total = 590cal/52p/45c/7.5f

Meal 4= 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

15g walnut oil = 130cal/14f

Total = 330cal/ 40p/3c/14f

Meal 5 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total 435cal/59p/oc/21f

Meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total = 3102cal/340p/176c/86.5f

workout was back and biceps

deadlifts - working sets - 160kg x 8, 180kg x 6

advance - superset with t-bar row - 160 x 6 ss 3plates x 10

wide grip pull downs - working sets - 5block x 12, 6block x 10

advance sets - rest pause - 10 sec rest - 7block x 5/4/2

- 7b x 5/2

cable v grip row - working sets - 55k x 12, 65 x 10

advanced sets - drop set to 10 reps - 75 x 5 drop 60 x 5

- 75 x 5 drop 60 x 6

db shrugs - working set - 40kg x 12, 45 x 10

advance set - superset with cable row - 45 x 8 ss 40 x 15

- 45 x 6 ss 55 x 8

biceps

stand alt dumbell curls - working set - 15kg x 20, 17.5 x 16

advance sets - drop set to 10 - 17.5 x 10 drop 12,5 x 10

- 17.5 x 8 drop 10 x 10

ez seated preacher machine - working set - 3blocks x 10, 4b x 8

advanced set - superset with seated db hammer - 4block x 8 ss 15k x 6

pwo cardio 10 mins

igf shot 60mcg split bi laterally in biceps.

another very good workout. i felt very lethargic before i went and really didnt think id have the energy to train however picked up once i got their.

i have decided when weight loss slows first step will be to add in a pre workout shake an hour before just deciding what carb source to use something like malto or oats or a mixture of both with whey, bcaa and l glutamine. any bidy with any thoughts??


----------



## hilly

feeling very lethargic again the last couple of days and not sure why. i will continue as is till tuesday next week and if no better then will stop levemir and see if that is the culprit as during my research i did read that this can be a sife effect for certain people. blood sugars will be tested in rising tuesday morning and see were im at etc.

cardio done this morning 40 mins as usual. no training today.


----------



## LittleChris

I had the same thing for the first few weeks. I put it down to the growing after the diet. Can't comment on the insulin though.


----------



## hilly

diet today lower carbs and high fats. 2moro will be higher carbs and low fats then cheat meal going to nandos i think. cnt wait.

Meal 1 - MY pancakes = 452cal/43p/30c/16f,

apple = 60cal/16c

Total = 512cal, 43p,45c,16f

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total = 490/57p/35c/8f

Meal 3 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

200g natural low fat greek yogurt with 25g museli topper = 270cal/14p/28c/11f

3 x rice cake - 90cal/15c

total = 650cal/66p/43c/18f

meal 4 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

200g natural greek yogurt and low cal jam - 180cal/ 11p/17c/6f

total = 470cal/63p/17c/14f

Meal 5 = 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total 435cal/59p/oc/21f

Meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily totals = 2900cal/337p/143c/97f


----------



## hilly

weight this morning = 14 stone

bodyfat test with 3 point calipers is 9.9%

Your Results:

Density: 1.076271034

% Body Fat: 9.92132498476218

LBM: 177.4549897800185

thas a gain of 14 pound in 2 weeks and a 1% bf increase according to calipers..

I really dont want my bodyfat to keep increasing like this as its annoying due to my diet being so clean etc but their doesnt seem to be much else i can do. im not cheating at all so to speak and cardio is still 6 x per week at 40 mins am.

I may stop the slin this week and see if it makes a difference and helps with the lethargy at the same time.


----------



## bigacb

Did you manage to do your measurements bud?


----------



## hilly

not yet bud going to take waist measurement now and bicep and quad


----------



## joeyh1485

that's great mate 14lbs with only 1% bf rise! Well done


----------



## hilly

I no about the readings mate its a nightmare trying to judge things. to be honest i think it is more water im holding round my midsection. Very true about the slin tho if it keeps making me feel lethargic then will nock it on the head anyway but we shall see.

dbol is now waring off cardio this morning was no problems which im happy about.

i want to look in decent shape year round for me bigger what the missus thinks as she is easily replacable either way 

joey thnks mate,

my problem is i am very paranoid about putting fat on as it happens very easy for me which is a biatch.

Diet today will be very clean but higher in carbs around the 300 mark then going to nandos 2night for a clean cheat but may have a dessert 

will be training chest/abs and calfs laterz so will update then with workout and rough diet for day



bulkaholic said:


> Alright bud, It might not even be fat gain. Those callipers are ok if nothing changes. remember how much water you will be holding from extra carbs and along with dbol etc. This water will be sub c so will directly affect your calliper readings. cant see the slin helping though mate.
> 
> From following it seems you and me have very similar metabolism. I have been gaining fat even though diet was clean and cardio 4-5 times a week:cursing: So after realising I am going to get fat gain unless i diet year round (which i am not going to do) I have now stopped worrying about it. I have set myself targets with belt notches etc and if i reach will clean up diet until it improves then back to it. So i guess it is going to be a bulk then switch to recomp when required.
> 
> Just remember with a blast, cruise style of running (which we are both doing) you need to maximise everything possible for the blast then can deal with any unwanted fat on cruise. By deal with i obviously mean nice and steady loss and depends how high you plan on cruising.
> 
> Anyway hope some of the above drivvel gives you some ideas mate:lol: :thumb:
> 
> Bad thing is mate once the missus sees you in bang on shape, nothing else compares and she wants me like this year round now:laugh:


----------



## hilly

workout today chest/abs and calfs

chest

Flat smith press - working sets - 100kg x 12, 110 x 8

advance - rest pause - 100kg x 5-3

- 100kg x 5-2

Inc db fly press - working sets - 25 x 12, 30 x 11

advance drop set - 35 x 4 drop 20 x 6

- 30 x 4 drop 17.5 x 4 drop 12.5 x 3

machine fly working set - 8block x 12, 10b x 10

advance -slow neg every rep - 8b x 12

abs

cable crunches - 60 x 20, 65 x 20, 75 x 15, 80 x 12

hang leg raise - bw x 15/12

advance - partials - 9+8

- 6+7

calfs

seated - working sets - 2 plates x 20, 3plates x 12

advance set - rest pause - 3.5p x 8 - 4

standing - working sets - 13block x 15, 15b x 12/12

diet today

5g glutamine/5g bcaa pre cardio apple - 60cal/15c

pro bar at gym - 250cal/22p/25c/3f

once home - 100g museli = 330cal/6p/66c/4f

3 scoop whey = 150cal/30p/3c/2f

total	-	790cal/58p/110c/9f

made a fresh smoothy here wioth frozen fruit/apple and some low fat fromaige fray

cals probs 300

meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

- 300g sweet pot - 300cal/4p/64c/1f

total - 590cal/56p/64c/8.5f

pre workout - 2 scoop whey100cal/20p - 5gbcaa/5g glutamine

- 2 oat cakes - 100cal/12c

total = 200cal/20p/12c

pwo - Pwo = 400cal/40pro/45carb

= pro ba - 130cal/11p/12c/3f

total - 530cal/51p/57c/4f

snack - 150g fromaige fray with 25g cereal topper

total roughly - 190cal/ 16p/15c/7f

meal 3 - 100g oats = 360cal/11p/60c/8f

4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/2f

total - 560cal/51p/63c/10f

total before cheat meal = 3160cal/252p/320carb/51f

cheat meal 2night is nandos so will ne a wrap and 1/4 chicken. i will decide when i get their wether i want chips or rice or 2 wraps  will also have a dessert wether thats something their or a big bowl of oats etc when i get home or some weight watcher desert or 2.


----------



## dmcc

Just noticed you're using the smith Hilly - any particular reason? I don't get on with it myself...


----------



## hilly

to be honest mate i have never used it for flat benching in my life however this new training program im following out of chris aceto's book states i have to take both working sets to failure and i train alone hence the smith.

also the advance set like rest pause for instance this week again would be impossible to do bymyself so its a means to an end.

In reality i dont think it will effect my growth any more which is what im interested in even tho i do what to increase my strength i do not care if i cnt bench huge amounts of weights as long as i look like i do.

On the odd occasion a spotter is available i would choose a free bench over smith.

any thoughts on wether you think it will restrict my growth?


----------



## dmcc

I'd just be careful of your shoulders. Smith = RC wrecker. Or as my osteopath put it to me, a smith is made from steel, my shoulder is made of muscle, bone and cartilage. Which will give out first?

Do you not have a safety rack you could use?


----------



## hilly

their is a free moving smith that i could use in 1 gym yeh it was being used today otherwise i would have used that but no safety rack.

thinking about it my shoulder did hurt a little today.

i may just do dumbells only for a while


----------



## dmcc

You mean a "jones" that moves back and forward too? Lucky git  The smith has its place, but it was a factor in me doing my shoulder in again. Just be careful.


----------



## hilly

thats it yeh think ill use that from now on should be a bit better if all else fails i will just do 2 lots of dumbell exercises for a while something i have always debated about anyway


----------



## hilly

cheat meal at nandos last night was to wraps, 1/4 of a chicken and 1 piece of garlic bread so all in all a healthy choice.

Then i allowed myself to scoops of ben and jerrys from the stall in the cinema which was unreal.

came home had some low fat yoghurt and museli mix and a few haribo and a big bowl of oats and raisens and that was me done.

rest day today and lower carbs

DMCC you were right about the smith my shoulder is fooooked today gutted


----------



## dmcc

Hilly, rest your shoulder for a bit and then do a week or two of light, high-rep sets. Make sure you warm up your shoulder thoroughly and do RC exercises, if you don't already. Get it early - I've been in rehab for almost 2 months now...


----------



## hilly

will do mate thnks alot


----------



## hilly

almost forgot to mention changes as of this week.

levemir has been stoped as its making me feel very lethargic. Have added in GFR with the ghrp-6. my intention is to run this 3 x per day grf at 60mcg and ghrp at 100mcg however i am so hungry at the moment its unreal so i may just dose this twice once before morning cardio and once before bed.

i will see how 2moro goes. will add diet in later

Meal 1 - MY pancakes = 452cal/43p/30c/16f

meal2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

175g couscous = 236cal/6p/40c/5f

100g yogurt and frozen berries = 200cal/25c

total = 726cal

meal 3 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g sweet pot = 150cal/2p/32c/1f

yoghurt probiotic 150g with 10g museli topper- 150cal/ 15c

total = 590cal/54p/47c/9f

also had a piece of my grans fruit cake here as she sent me a piece up cos its my fave their is still some left i may have later.

then i ate 3 100g bowl of oats and raisens

50g natty peanut butter

200g yoghurt

80g protein from whey

1 cereal bars

not guna bother working it out i was cravin sweet stuff so decided this was healthiest way to kill cravin. bloated to hell now will have a shake before bed.

was meant to be low carb day 2day but never mind.


----------



## LittleChris

What are you cycling at the moment?

You not bothering with insulin anymore?


----------



## hilly

i am 2 weeks into my rebound mate. Yesterday was the last shot of tren which was at 50mg eod. have 3 shots of 100mg test p left which is being shot eod and i am running test/sust at 750mg per week.

i did do 40mg dbol a day for the first week but could barely walk so nocked that on the head lol.

The levemir was an experiment as i havnt really used slin before apart from trying to reach ketosis. i have been feeling very very lethargic these last 2 weeks so i am not sure wether it is my body adjusting or the slin as people have reports lethargy as a side effect of the long acting slin.

I feel ok today so will see how this week goes as everything else is the same.

oh clen has now been taperd down so im not taking any at all and t3 has been taperd down to 50mcg, i will drop it down to 25 next week and keep it at that till i go away.

I am also running ghrp-6 at 100mcg 3 x per day and GRF(CJC) at 60mcg 3 x per day cycling it 3 days on 3 days off to see if these peptides are as good as the american boards seem to say.

IGF is 60mcg split bi lat pwo for 4 weeks this being second week. the idea is for it to create new muscle cells which will hopefully frow during my next short blast cycle in august.


----------



## Magic Torch

Fcuk me I think the question should have been what are you not cycling!

In all seriousness tho Hilly, do you think it was wise to use all those meds after only doing two previous cycles, just to get a rebound? Not intending to get your back up here - its just a lot of PEDs for someone who has only trained for a few years.


----------



## hilly

cardio done pre meal 1, 40 mins

legs today

squats on free move smith - working sets - 100kg x 10, 110 x 5

advance set - superset wigth hack squat - 100kg x 6 superset 1plateperside x 8

- 100 x 3 ss 1.25pps x 8

leg press - working set - 3.5pps x 12, 3.75pps x 10

advance set partials - 3.75 x 5+6 partials

extensions - working set - 40 x 12, 50 x 8

advance drop set to 10 - 50 x 6 drop 40 x 4

db lunge - working set - 15kg db's x 16 drop db straight to bw x 10 lunges

hamstrings

lie leg curl - working set - 45 x 10/10

advance set - partials - 50kg x 4+5partials

50 x 3+4partials

was going to do db SLDL but couldnt stand lol

1 leg standing curls - working - 12blockx 10. 13b x 8

lower back pump[s were so bad had to stop here. this is due to all the carbs consumed last night lol serves me right,

pwo cardio ten mins, igf 60mcg split bi lat in quads

diet

on rising 10 g glutamine

meal 1 - pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 490cal/57p/35c/12f

pwo - 400cal/ 40p/45c

low cal protein bar - 136cal/10p/13c/4f

total - 536cal/50p/58c/4f

meal 3 - 200g salmon - 210cal/40p/ 4c/ 10f

50g basmat rice - 175cal/4p/38c/1f

total - 385cal/44p/42c/11f

meal 4 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

15g walnut oil = 130cal/14f

Total = 330cal/ 40p/3c/14f

meal 5 - 200g rib eye steak - not sure exactly but say 450cal/40p/1c/24f according to net

veg

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total = 2936cal/320p/172c/95f


----------



## hilly

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk me I think the question should have been what are you not cycling!
> 
> In all seriousness tho Hilly, do you think it was wise to use all those meds after only doing two previous cycles, just to get a rebound? Not intending to get your back up here - its just a lot of PEDs for someone who has only trained for a few years.


i think magic it sounds alot more because of the way the ghrp and cjc is run.

That is the equivelant according to research of injecting around 3-4 iu of growth per day which isnt alot really at all and is what most would recommend.

The igf is only pwo for 4 weeks.

then its just test at a gram for 2 weeks then 750 for 2 weeks with low dose tren.

I dont feel all in all its alot i think it just sounds more than it is.

I do agree its alot for some1 of my size and experience however i feel i have good enough knowledge to benefit from them due to all the research i do and i feel the peptides in the long run will enable me to keep my doses of AAS reasonably low as they always have been as usual cycle is less than a gram this rebound is first time have gone over really bar a 4 week spell before xmas


----------



## LittleChris

Ah I see. Good stuff. Will be interesting to see how you feel about the IGF and all the other stuff. Still trying to get my head around the AAS side of things :lol:

Not a patch on what some members are using ansd at least Hilly knows about the value of a good diet.


----------



## Magic Torch

I was thinking more along the lines of if you have used all this in three years training and 3 cycles - where else will you have left to turn if your gains falter!

I'm not saying you dont research mate, and as Chris said your diet etc are great, but a gram of test, peptides, slin, Clen, ECA etc and your third cycle - what is your tenth going to look like!

Just too many variables for you to see what is working and what is not! I was the same, I used to use IGF, GH, Slin etc etc but now I will just stick to test and food until I NEED to use other things, because when your just starting out on the long road you just need to grow and thicken up and heavy weight, test and food is better than any peptide!

Just my opinion - and you know I wish you all the luck in the world mate I think you will do will in this sport.


----------



## LittleChris

Never saw the merits in the argument that if you use X amount at this stage, what will you need to gain a few years down the line.

I suppose it is based on the body becoming used to the higher amounts of gear, but from what I have read on here this simply isn't the case.

You will only need to increase the dose once you have reached the maximum amount of muscle you can add for that dose. Cycles don't get heavier in a progressive fashion all the time.


----------



## LittleChris

Take a newbie, if he were shooting 1g of Test and then cruising on 250mg. He would gain well. The argument some would use would be, where does he go once he stops gaining on this cycle?

He wouldn't need to increase from 1g for several years as he wouldn't have exhausted his growth for that dosage.

Not saying there is a right or wrong answer, but it seems the same sort of stuff is propogated on internet forums, often without any thought being given...


----------



## Magic Torch

LittleChris said:


> Never saw the merits in the argument that if you use X amount at this stage, what will you need to gain a few years down the line. I'm talking from experience. Its not an arguement its true for the most part, the more you use AAS the more you will need to carry on the same rate of growth
> 
> I suppose it is based on the body becoming used to the higher amounts of gear, but from what I have read on here this simply isn't the case.
> 
> Subjectively you can find fault in most written word
> 
> You will only need to increase the dose once you have reached the maximum amount of muscle you can add for that dose.
> 
> LOL I'd like to see that chart, everyone reacts differently to androgens there is not a direct correlation to mass and dose, only trial and error
> 
> Cycles don't get heavier in a progressive fashion all the time.
> 
> They do for the majority


----------



## LittleChris

You haven't really grasped the point I was trying to make...


----------



## hilly

I agree with what you are saying magic, bear in mind i have only ever used 750mg of test once for 4 weeks. this gram is purely rebound based. My next cycle is going to be 100mg test p every other day with 75-100mg NPP every other day for 6 weeks.

My cycle after that is planned at being 750mg test e with 600mg eq and maybe 300mg deca maybe not and no orals. I feel these dosages are pretty moderate.

regarding the use of different peptides, it wasnt initially planned. the ghrp-6 came up last minute at a very good price so thought i would try it and the igf did the same so i thought why i can afford it ill run a little test.

The slin doesnt seem to have had much of an effect as i havnt given it long enough but its something i will be playing with again later on.

I totally agree people over complicate things and use to many things or to much. i try and keep my dosages down always have and get regular check ups. from my research i wanted to gain as much experience of peptides in the hope of being able to keep my dosages down for as long as possible meaning in the long run giving me more room to increase.

You have to remember tho both pscarb and tinytom i believe have said recently that they are now using less gear than before and making better gains which would mean yiur body doesnt come accustomed to a certain level.

I think their are to many variables to pin point an answere for that personally.

Magic you advice is much appreciated you have a great physique andhope you keep poping in as your input is appreciated



Magic Torch said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of if you have used all this in three years training and 3 cycles - where else will you have left to turn if your gains falter!
> 
> I'm not saying you dont research mate, and as Chris said your diet etc are great, but a gram of test, peptides, slin, Clen, ECA etc and your third cycle - what is your tenth going to look like!
> 
> Just too many variables for you to see what is working and what is not! I was the same, I used to use IGF, GH, Slin etc etc but now I will just stick to test and food until I NEED to use other things, because when your just starting out on the long road you just need to grow and thicken up and heavy weight, test and food is better than any peptide!
> 
> Just my opinion - and you know I wish you all the luck in the world mate I think you will do will in this sport.


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Ah I see. Good stuff. Will be interesting to see how you feel about the IGF and all the other stuff. Still trying to get my head around the AAS side of things :lol:
> 
> Not a patch on what some members are using ansd at least Hilly knows about the value of a good diet.


Yeh it will be interesting. from what i have read about igf its main use is to create more satellite cells so you wont see this benefit until later on. during my short 6 week fast acting cycle im hoping in august. it also apparantly can help keep you lean which was my other reason for running it during my rebound.

Same with the ghrp-6 and gfr. i cant afford to run growth but these peptides i have worked out would cost around 70 quid for 6 weeks worth giving you around 3.5-5 iu per day used. i would be cycling it 3 days on 1 off.

they make you mad hungry tho which isnt ideal but they do seem to be working my bf is staying in check while m weight is increasing well but i have onlky been running them for 3 weeks so bit early to tell.


----------



## bbeweel

Just wanted to pop my head in and say what a good read your journal has been so far,you obviously do your research and train hard ,good luck with your progress hilly i will be following this thread on a regular basis from now on.


----------



## hilly

bbeweel said:


> Just wanted to pop my head in and say what a good read your journal has been so far,you obviously do your research and train hard ,good luck with your progress hilly i will be following this thread on a regular basis from now on.


thnks alot mate, i feel research is very important in this sport as it is very scientific based when you get down to it.

any ideas or input you have is always appreciated pal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> Never saw the merits in the argument that if you use X amount at this stage, what will you need to gain a few years down the line.
> 
> I suppose it is based on the body becoming used to the higher amounts of gear, but from what I have read on here this simply isn't the case.
> 
> You will only need to increase the dose once you have reached the maximum amount of muscle you can add for that dose. Cycles don't get heavier in a progressive fashion all the time.


counter argument

sledge hammer to crack a nut.

you can only add so much muscle in a time frame, over 10-12 weeks for example you can only add so much lean tissue.

in the early stages of AAS usage IMO, why use a sledge hammer to crack a nut with regards to dosage and quantity of compounds used?

for the first cycles, what you have gained off a large dose/multiple compound cycle could have been gained from a smaller dose with single compounds would it not?

as you say, only when you max out the muscle sustainment linked to test levels/dosage do you need to up the dose to spur new growth, i.e. use a larger hammer.

makes no sense to me to jump in with complicated cycles with a whole manner of exotic compounds when the base work can be done with simpler methods.

my two cents


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> counter argument
> 
> sledge hammer to crack a nut.
> 
> you can only add so much muscle in a time frame, over 10-12 weeks for example you can only add so much lean tissue.
> 
> in the early stages of AAS usage IMO, why use a sledge hammer to crack a nut with regards to dosage and quantity of compounds used?
> 
> for the first cycles, what you have gained off a large dose/multiple compound cycle could have been gained from a smaller dose with single compounds would it not?
> 
> as you say, only when you max out the muscle sustainment linked to test levels/dosage do you need to up the dose to spur new growth, i.e. use a larger hammer.
> 
> makes no sense to me to jump in with complicated cycles with a whole manner of exotic compounds when the base work can be done with simpler methods.
> 
> my two cents


No I fully agree with what your saying and practically, it would be the best approach for a newbie.

I was just offering a slightly different approach to it, albeit one based on speculation as opposed to experience :beer:


----------



## hilly

diet

on rising 10 g glutamine

meal 1 - pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 490cal/57p/35c/12f

meal 3 - 2 bbq salmon fillets = 150cal/29p/3c/4f

50g basmat rice - 175cal/4p/38c/1f

2 scoop whey - 100cal/20p/2c/1f

total - 425cal/53p/43c/6f

meal 4 - meal 4 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

Total = 330cal/ 40p/3c/14f

meal 5 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total cal = 435cal/59p/0c/21f

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total 2500cal/298p/114c/83f


----------



## hilly

workout today shoulders and triceps

shoulders

seated db press - working set -	35kg x 12, 40 x 4

advance set - drop set -	35kg x 3 drop 25 x 8

30 x 4 drop 25 x 3 drop 20 x 3

standing side lat - working set -	13.5kg x 12, 15 x 10

advance set - partials -	17.5 x 5 +5 partials

17.5 x 5+4 partials

seated db rear delt - working -	22.5kg x 12, 25 x 10

advance- superset stand cables - 25 x 6 ss 20 x 6

25 x 6 ss 20 x 6

got a twinge in my neck left side that seemed to aggrevate my elbow as well at some point which affected triceps

triceps

ez bar push downs - working set- 3block+5kg x 12, 4b x 8

advance set - superset with reverse grip -	4block x 3 ss 2block x 8

shoulder/neck started playing up here

dips - couldnt do due to pain

rope push downs - working set	2block x 12, 2b+5kg x 9

advance set super with standing single db raise - 2block+5 x 6 ss 10kg x 6each arm

depending how my neck and elbow is for rest of week i may miss this session next week as im sure it was causing me slight issues last week.

diet

on rising 5g glutamine and 5gbcaa

meal 1 - pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

rice cake - 40cal/ 6c

total - 440cal/40p/36c/10f

Pwo = 400cal/40pro/45carb

meal 2 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

100g oats = 360cal/10p/60c/8f

total = 560cal/50p/63c/11f

meal 3 - 250g chicken breast = 290cal/52p/0c/7.5f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 490cal/57p/35c/12f

meal 4 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

Total = 330cal/ 40p/3c/14f

meal 5 - 2 bbq salmon fillets = 150cal/29p/3c/4f

2 scoop whey - 100cal/20p/2c/1f

total - 250cal/49p/5c/5f

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total - 2815cal/325p/190c/71f


----------



## hilly

update - we were in a different room at work today very very warm and after 5 mins i started to get hypo sysmptons and felt pretty jittery. had my shake will olive oil early but this wasnt helping quick enough. got a milkybar from vender as this was lowest cal choc their and had that which sorted me out.

strange as i havnt taken any slin for 5 days and nothing has been different than. normal maybe something to do with the igf but everything is the same on all other days.

something to keep an eye on more because im intregued as to what caused it than anything.

add 200cal to daily total


----------



## Biggerdave

Nice journal mate, gonna take a while to read through this one lol!

Dave


----------



## jw007

Reading a few comments on hillys journal, some seem valid and others not so valid..

A few points

1) Yes anyone can continue to make gains just running test alone, so in theory there would be no need for anyone to add in multiple compounds and peptides etc etc

2) It is incorrect to assume that you will continue to make same progress using same amout and type AAS year in year out, as the body advances\progresses gains will slow, not matter how good diet and training are..

IN FACT once you reach a certain level (genetic dependant) sometimes its neccessary to remain on a certain level of PEDs just to MAINTAIN mass, without any consideration to making gains..

Your body just has no wish to carry large amounts of muscle and will do anything in its power to get rid, especially when PEDs have been used to take you further than gentic potential (which again varys greatly individual to individual)

3) In hillys case his use of PEDs IMO is ENTIRELY justified, Its not like he has just randomly shoved in a load of drugs, He has a goal, he has worked his t1ts off to get into the enviable position of being able to take advantage of a rebound, YES of course a rebound could consist of just test, but as in most peoples cases they happen so rarely it would be unwise not to dot the i's and cross the t's as it were and ensure the anabolic enviroment is as effective as possible.

4) TBH hillys doses are hardly large when you guys get out your heads from out ar5e of internet forums andinto real world..

5) and lastly, from what I can see, Hilly is one of the very few (and that applies to most who have posted on his thread) who actually researches everything in great detail before embarking on any course of action, which is more than can be said for some of you hit and hope merchants..

And lastly IMO drus use is only abuse when you have no clue what your taking and why...

Or when you information\knowledge is largly flawed:whistling: (aimed at no one)


----------



## LittleChris

Ah give me a break JW, I am still learning! :lol:


----------



## jw007

LittleChris said:


> Ah give me a break JW, I am still learning! :lol:


you actually made some valid arguments little man


----------



## LittleChris

High praise indeed


----------



## hilly

good points joe thnks, nice to see some debate going on in my journal makes for better reading than boring day to day updates ha

update

NOTE first - had another slight hypo feeling thing today at college. had a banana and an oat bar and this sorted me out its only very slight but interesting think i may be keeping my carbs to low for the igf and ghrp-cjc as i will be producing more growth which can cause blood sugars to drop so cals will be moved from fats from evening meal to during the day as carbs and so will the fats i am having pre bed once with casein protein comes i have orderd.


----------



## hilly

on rising - 5g bcaa and 5g glutamine

meal 1 = pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

oat bar and banana due to hypo feeling = 300cal/40carbs

total - 700cal/ 40p/70c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 490cal/57p/35c/12f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

200g fromaige fray with 15g raisens and honey - 150cal/16p/20c/3f

- oat cake - 40cal/6c

total - 422cal/59p/20c/9f

meal 4-	200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

basmati rice = 50g = 175cal/4p/38c/1f

total - 407cal/47p/38c/7f

meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

meal 6 -4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total - 2596cal/295p/166c/64f


----------



## bigacb

hilly2008 said:


> good points joe thnks, nice to see some debate going on in my journal makes for better reading than boring day to day updates ha
> 
> update
> 
> NOTE first - had another slight hypo feeling thing today at college. had a banana and an oat bar and this sorted me out its only very slight but interesting think i may be keeping my carbs to low for the igf and ghrp-cjc as i will be producing more growth which can cause blood sugars to drop so cals will be moved from fats from evening meal to during the day as carbs and so will the fats i am having pre bed once with casein protein comes i have orderd.


How are you finding the ghrp-6 bud? Have you used it before? Im plannning a rebound like yourself in approx 8 weeks was going to run t3's for the last 6 weeks of the cut then into the bulk aswell for maybe 6 weeks but was also thinking about adding in ghrp-6 aswell? Do you think its a worthwile addition? And anything else you would add in?

Sorry for all the questions just not really up on peptides only just scraping the surface in terms of research but would be good to hear how its working with you.


----------



## ares1

how are you finding the GHRP-CJC? I know nowt about peptides but sounds like an interesting combo... are you using slin or glucophage with it?

diet is looking cleaner than a nuns conscience :beer:


----------



## hilly

no problems lads.

i havnt ran the ghrp before but think it is of benefit. the only bad side i have had is the increased hunger. for some this will be a blessing etc but i am gaining weight quickly at the moment on 3000cals per day but feel i could be doubling this easily.

Ghrp-6 seemed to work by itself i do feel they are helping me stay leanish. i have only been on the cjc with the ghrp this week so cnt comment on both apart from it may be resulting in the hypo feeling but that is due also to my carbs being lowish.

i do think they are a good addition and i will be running them in some shape or form for most of the summer etc. i plan to switch to a 2 x per day method after my holiday so the stuff doesnt cost as much. i will just run it pre am cardio and pre bed i wont have the extra shot during the day.

it helps you sleep like a baby which is good.

i was using long acting slin for 2 weeks at start of rebound but stoped last sunday as was feeling very lethargic so have been feeling a little better this week. i will be adding some metformin in as of next week.


----------



## ares1

cool, thanks for that mate, i really rate metformin on a high carb diet.


----------



## bigacb

What doses are you running them at? Sorry if uive missed but looking to run both of these along side t3's. Do you think this will be ok?


----------



## hilly

i think it would be very good mate,

i am running ghrp-6 at 100mcg 3 x per day and have always ran this dose. have started gthe cjc at 60mcg 3 x per day with the ghrp-6


----------



## bigacb

Cheers bud. Keep up the hard work. :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485

Some extra carbs will prob do you good mate it dosent sound like your putting on much bf any way 

Some great info on here now aswell makes for an awesome read

When you going to be doing your post rebound pics?


----------



## hilly

probs in 2 weeks time mate rebound is for 4-5 weeks total so will take them at the end once some of this water drops off hopefully. i feel like a watery baloon at the moment and have no idea why with diet being so clean not sure if its the peptides. i will stop them in 1 week if the water doesnt drop off and see if this makes a difference.

glad their is something useful in here for people. thats the reason why i like journals always good places of info


----------



## Biggerdave

What do you weigh currently mate?

Looking at your diet it is clean and i think some more carbs would definitely do you more good than harm at the moment especially if you are staying lean eating what you are now

Dave


----------



## hilly

last sat morning i was 14 stone bang on yest morning i was 14 stone 7 but usually drop a pound or 2 from wed to sat morning so will see what i am this sat morning.

also doing cardio 6 x per week 40 mins pre breaky and 10 mins pwo 4 x per week. just dont understand how im gaining so much weight lol.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> glad their is something useful in here for people. thats the reason why i like journals always good places of info


I read all your posts, but don't post much.


----------



## hilly

and you input is always appreciated  even tho i am very jelouse of you living in california


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> also doing cardio 6 x per week 40 mins pre breaky and 10 mins pwo 4 x per week. just dont understand how im gaining so much weight lol.


Me neither!! Well i guess as long as its good weight then there is no problem? And likewise as long as its good weight i still see no problem in upping your cals a little for satiety if nothing else...... why not up your good fats a little to slow digestion??


----------



## hilly

i may do this mate altho i think i may have just found whats causing me to hold water. it could possibly be the cjc/ghrp-6 especially the cjc as it didnt seem a problem when just running the ghrp. i will rop cjc once bottle runs out next week


----------



## hilly

i was supposed to be training back and biceps today but my neck/shoulder is playing up so i will leave it and train sat and sunday hopefully.

diet for today shot for lower carbs again as no training.

on rising - 5g bcaa and 5g glutamine

meal 1 = pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 = 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 490cal/57p/35c/12f

meal 3 = 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

150g fromaig fray - 75cal/12p/5c/1f

total = 472cal/61p/37c/8f

meal 4 = 4 scoop whey 200cal/40p/3c/3f

- 75g oats - 270cal/8p/45c/6f

total - 470cal/48p/48c/9f

meal 5 = 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

150g fromaig fray - 75cal/12p/5c/1f

total = 307cal/55p/5c/7f

meal 6 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total - 2484cal/302p/158c/66f


----------



## hilly

quick update

i have decided to stop the ghrp-6 and cjc as i am holding so much water my blood pressure has shot up and ive got a really bad head today and yesterday. i am 99% sure its the cjc now so i am going to sop both for a week or 2 then re introduce them using a different approach and try again maybe wiuthout the cjc as before which worked well.


----------



## hilly

weight 14 stone 8

took blood pressure this AM with my wrist monitor and it is 148/94 so like i thought very high due to water retention. this is first priority to drop this.

Not taking bodyfat this weekend as wont mean a thing due to water etc. no cheat meal today having 1 2night so diet will be as normal.

neck is still playing up slightly but will have a go at back and biceps today.


----------



## hilly

trained back and biceps today. back wasnt as planned due to my bad neck so i kept the training style the same but just went and did wha i could without any issues. didnt make any notes

biceps

standing db alternate curls - working set - 17.5kg x 24, 20 x 12

advance - drop set to 10 rep total - 20kg x 10 drop 15kg x 10

EZ preacher seated machine - working sets - 35 x 9/7

advance - partials - 35 x 5 + 5 partials

standing db hammer curls - 1 giant drop set start at 17.5 dbs down to 8kg dbs's 6 reps each

diet to follow. still gettin bad headaches today and i was very red in the gym which again i think is my blood pressure. peptides have been stoped so this should sort itself out i looked very watery in the gym.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hilly2008 said:


> weight 14 stone 8
> 
> took blood pressure this AM with my wrist monitor and it is 148/94 so like i thought very high due to water retention. this is first priority to drop this.
> 
> Not taking bodyfat this weekend as wont mean a thing due to water etc. no cheat meal today having 1 2night so diet will be as normal.
> 
> neck is still playing up slightly but will have a go at back and biceps today.


mate that is quite high for your weight!!!

i was 19.25 stone with 150/95 too with heavy water retention.

wise call on dropping the water


----------



## hilly

i no mate i am pretty sure its this cjc i added in last sunday as i have been getting pumps on my calfs when doing morning cardio i wouldnt normally get off dbol after a week or 2 when holding water. this has now been droped so should rectify itself


----------



## LittleChris

Wouldn't it stabilise after a few weeks? Body is probably still adjusting to the calorie surplus and the added weight, alongside the added water and peptides.

Just a thought but your health is the important thing


----------



## dmcc

What do you think you've done to your neck?


----------



## hilly

little chris its main my cardio uncomfortable and i feel very watery and bloated which i dont like and summer is certainly not the time for this. the changes in my body this week havnt been very positive and i am blaming this peptide as my cals have been immensly clean and lower than last week yet last week i gained 6 lb this week 9 thats just not right.

dmcc feels like a pull i think mate its very tight and uncomfortable when i look to the right or back over my left shoulder(this is also were the pain is) im sure i have had it before so just resting up may give shoulders a miss this week as thats been playing up as well. im due a weeks off lifting weights or some sort of deload week as been going balls to the walls all year without a break dieting etc and now rebound.

May finish rebound in 2 weeks have a 1 week deload then 4 weeks strength training section with reps between 3-5 on a 3 day per week split after my holiday.


----------



## hilly

diet yesterday

on rising - 5g bcaa and 5g glutamine

meal 1 - 100g oats = 360cal/11p/60c/8f

1 banana - 100cal/20c

4 scoop whey - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

total - 660cal/51p/83c/11f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

2 rice cakes - 80cal/11c

total - 480cal/40p/56c

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total - 397cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total - 377cal/50p/2c/19f

Meal 4 - pancakes

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

daily total - 2314cal/230p/203c/47f

went out with the boys last minute decision. Had ¾ single vodka lemonades 2 cocktails and a bottle of vk i think. Started drinkin water around 11;30 as is got a bit boring plus had no interest in getting smashed.

When got home had 150g oats with 4 scoop whey and 25g peanut butter split over 2 bowls.

Was up this morning for am cardio as normal 40 mins. Gym closed 2moro morning so no am cardio. Will train chest.

Out for meal 2night


----------



## joeyh1485

Wise move on sorting out your bp mate

Not long left before your hols is it? No point in putting all the effort in keeping your diet clean if your just going to hold loads of water anyway so I don't blame you dropping the peptides


----------



## hilly

It is starting to grate on me a little being so clean all the time but its something i am trying to make myself get used to and it is getting easier especially as the ghrp-6 has gone for the time being my apetite is now so bad.

regarding the cals. once back from holidays then will be progressively increased so i am progressivly gaining weight. my aim is to add a constant lb per week for the rest of the year as long as bodyfat stays in check if it gets to high then i will either run a mini keto diet for 4 weeks or do something but i feel as my cardio is going to be run all the time mini keto diets to cut fat may be a good idea and i will get a rebound.

i will be doing keto for 2/3 weeks possibly before my holiday just to drop some water etc as i am also vain and want to try this method to see how effective it is.

i no exactly what causes me to gain fat so easily round my stomach the fact that i was very very overweight and did no excersise up until the age of 16/17 i was very fat and i no this is what causes me to hold fat easily.

the igf is one of those things i dont expect to see the benefits of until i bulk and benefit from the new satelite cells from what i have read. but i have 2 weeks left of it and another bottle i am going to run after my holiday during my 6 week blast and i have another idea or 2 to try. 



bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, some good reading in here as always:thumbup1: When you get back from hols are you going to up Kcals more mate? I feel in a whole world of hurt looking at your diet but then I have zero willpower when it comes to food:lol:
> 
> I know your aiming to add more mass but want to stay lean until hols. Are you planning on coming back and then getting more carbs in to pack even more size on?
> 
> I ask as am mulling things over myself with regard to gaining muscle. Will be dieting for 3 weeks for hols. nothing drastic just take it down to 2000Kcals as I am a vain, attention seeking, self obsessed whore to the many:lol:
> 
> I really do admire your control mate as I know you have a massive appetite same as me with a body that loves to gain fat:cursing:
> 
> Do you think anything in the past caused this? eg were you lean up until a certain age? I was like a beanpole eating 4000Kcals plus and all of it [email protected] until i hit 25. gave uop smoking and bam. Dont think it was the smoking as dads side of family were all the same, lean as then reached mid 20's and exploded:laugh:
> 
> I have been reading a lot on DHEA making big difference to belly fat but they attribute that to conversion into igf-1 so you may well be onto something with that compound bud. I will be watching with interest:thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and i am geting a little obsessed with these smily things:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## hilly

joeyh1485 said:


> Wise move on sorting out your bp mate
> 
> Not long left before your hols is it? No point in putting all the effort in keeping your diet clean if your just going to hold loads of water anyway so I don't blame you dropping the peptides


BP needed sorting and i feel much better today already and before i went out last night i was a lb down on my morning weight after all the food and water i started ****ing much more frequently during the day and looks like it is starting to rectify itself which is good.

3 or so weeks till holiday mate im debating about running a mini keto 2 weeks before just to shed some water but think this may be a bad idea as i will just blow up first couple of days of holiday so may be stupid idea


----------



## hilly

sounds like a good plan mate o may copy instead oe keto see how i feel in a week or 2


----------



## hilly

lmao i wasnt overly keen but i think it serves a good purpose for a prime possibly before a cycle and is something i have been researching into as i may try it this summer just not sure how bad water gains would be initial weeks due to rebound from keto


----------



## hilly

just a quick note today is my cheat meal and rest day.

Have had my usual pancakes for breakfast and will eat 400g chicken and 2 protein shakes giving me 200g protein then what ever else i want/fancy.

have got some low fat fromaige fray and muller lights that i really like to add a museli mix to and eat so will provs get alot of cals from this and peanut butter then my thai meal 2night were i will be having some form of dessert


----------



## hilly

had cheat meal last night at thia restaurant for dessert we went to seaside and got ice cream while we went for a walk just chilled out as the pubs were mental.

Went to blockbuster and got a pic n mix i ate some of this and was sick not sure wether something in the thia food was dodgy or what but even my girlfriend was shocked out how little i had eaten compared to my normal cheats lol i think my stomach has decided to permanantly reject nice food lol.

training chest today will post workout laters


----------



## hilly

trained chest/abs and calfs

chest

flat dumbells instead of smith - working -	working sets - 40kg x 12, 45 x 6

advance set - superset with inc machine- 40 x 5 ss 55 x 8

40 x 3 ss 60 x 6

incline db press fly - working sets - 30kg x 6/6

advance - drop set - 30 x 6 drop 20 x 6

30 x 5 drop 20 x 6

fly machine - working sets - 10block x 12, 11b x 8

advance - superset with around world machine -	11b x 6 ss 10b x 6

abs - cable crunches - 65 x 20/20, 80 x 15/14

hang leg raise - working sets - bw x 20/15

advance -partials - bw x 12+12 partials

calfs - seated - working sets - 2.5plates x 20, 3p x 15

advance - superset with leg/toe press - 3p x 10 ss 4plagtes per side x 12

3p x 10 ss 4.5pps x 10

standing - working sets - 14block x 15, 15block x 14

advance- superset with standing 1 leg raise -	15b x 10 ss bw x 12 each leg

15b x 12 ss bw x 12 each leg

pwo cardio 10 mins

igf 60mcg split bi lat in chest


----------



## hilly

diet today

meal 1 - 100g oats = 360cal/11p/60c/8f

1 banana - 100cal/20c

4 scoop whey - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

total - 660cal/51p/83c/11f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

2 rice cakes - 80cal/11c

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

75g wholemeal pasta - 250cal/9p/47c/1f

total - 480cal/52p/47c/7f

meal 3 - 150g yoghurt with museli mix = 230cal/11p/23c/10f

1 slice wholemeal seed bread - 135cal/6p/19c/3f

1 whole egg and 7 egg whites - 190cal/24p/0c/6f

Total = 555cal/41p/42c/19f

Meal 4 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total - 377cal/50p/2c/19f

meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 345cal/49p/3c/20f

daily total - 2897cal/275p/233c/69f


----------



## EDG301

hey mate, hows the rebound going? happy with gains?


----------



## hilly

yes mate things are going well. this week and next some water weight should drop off and i will be able to asses were things are etc and what gains i have made over the 5 weeks. i will post weight and bf etc this sat and next sat to see comparisons etc then i may run a 2 week keto to drop some water etc before i go on holiday but i may not bother with this it will depend how i feel etc.

no training today just rest did my cardio 40 mins this morning. got some boditronics whey today the cookies and cream is nice but their is an extra 60 cals per serving compared to reflex which isnt good in reality.


----------



## LittleChris

That cookies and cream is gorgeous!

Wouldn't bother with the Keto part myself. You will look good on the beaches you vain bastard, and I have a feeling that when running Keto and then introuducing carbs your body gets a little confused and fat gain is likely.

Besides, if you drop the water via keto, not only will you look smaller, albeit more defined, when you introduce carbs back on holiday, as you will, you will add water again.

:lol: Thus, you are back to square one. 

Plans for any pictures soon?

I have found out how to add friends on this as well- you have joined a hallowed list


----------



## hilly

yeh thats been whats puttng me off the fact that i will gain water weight while their etc.

Pictures im not sure yet when i look in the mirror im just fat again ha but i will probs post some up in 2 weeks so will be the end of my 5 week rebound and 4 weeks on igf etc etc. then i wont be posting any pics for the rest of the year i imagine while i put some mass on etc.

I noticed the friends things havnt found out how to do that myself yet lol.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> got some boditronics whey today the cookies and cream is nice but their is an extra 60 cals per serving compared to reflex which isnt good in reality.


I have this in my cottage cheese before bed sounds rank but add in a teaspoon peanut butter and its like cheescake!!

Dave


----------



## hilly

sounds tasty, i am guna try adding some to the low fat natural fromaige fray i get see what that taste like.

I also got their peanut toffee one. Im not sure wether im going to stick with reflex whey or switch to boditronics in the future yet.


----------



## hilly

diet today

meal 1 - pancakes

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

cous cous 130g - 155cal/5p/29c/2.5f

total - 345cal/36p/34c/6.5f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

cous cous 130g - 155cal/5p/29c/2.5f

total - 387cal/48p/29c/9f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43pp/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total - 377cal/50p/2c/19f

Meal 5 - 200g salmon fillets - 500cals

Meal 6 - milk protein60g - 220cal/50p/3c/2f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total = 365cal.57p/3c/15f

Daily total = 2374cal following not including salmon 231p/98c/60f

Also have had a few cubes of mango, 1 oat biscuit and 3 little tubs sugar free jelly


----------



## hilly

trained back and biceps today. have moved legs round to sat as i do no cardio sunday morn and have a cheat sat night so more rest and calories for my legs to recover as weakest bodypart.

Was really looking forward to doing deadlifts today however my neck is playing up still and twinged wqhen warming up with 120 so left deads.

back

overhand wide pull downs - working set - 6block x 15, 8block x 11

advance set - superset with tbar row underhand -	9block x 5 ss 3plates x 9

8b x 6 ss 3.5p x 7

seated cable v row - working sets- 60k x 12, 70 x 9

advance - drop set - 80k x 5 drop 70 x 4

75 x 5 drop 65 x 5

barbell bent over row overhand - working- 80 x 10, 100 x 6 90% strict

advance - superset with sit up row machine -	100 x 4 ss 40 x 9

90 x 5 ss 50 x 6

biceps

stand alt db curl - working sets 20k x 20, 22.5 x 12 poor form was heavy

advance set - drop set - 20 x 10 drop 15k x 10

EZ seated preacher machine - working set-	4block x 10/12

advance superset with seated db hammer -	5block x 6 ss 15 x 9

a good session weights were up from last time so all good just ****ed about deadlifts,

pwo cardio 10 mins interval HIT

IGF in biceps - 60mcg split bi lat


----------



## babyshins

Dont worry about the deads mate. Its also good to have a change from them.

I know how you feel as its my favorite exercise.

Keep up the hard work.. comin along great bud!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## ares1

wouldnt worry about deads mate - i personally think theyre an over rated excercise.

The only thing that grew with deads for me were my waist and traps.


----------



## hilly

interesting point as ive been reasing alot of this lately about waist growing from squats and deads. i have a reasonably small waist and want to keep it that way lol.

diet today

meal 1 - pancakes

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

2 bananas - 200cal/40c

100g oats - 360cal/11p/60c/8f

Total - 750cal/42p/105c/12f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

1 muller light with chopped banana - 200cal/35c

total - 597cal/49p/67c/7f

meal 4 - EVOO = 130cal/14f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 320cal/31p/5c/18f

Meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

Total - 232cal/43p/0c/6f

Meal 6 - milk protein60g - 220cal/50p/3c/2f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total = 365cal.57p/3c/15f

Daily total = 3064cal/309p/247c/68f


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> and you input is always appreciated  even tho i am very jelouse of you living in california


lmao i know whats its like to live in cleveland and dream of living in calafornia :lol:

Your journal is just too long to catch up on hilly so hope u dont mind a few questions mate...

What are your plans for future? meaning are you still wanting to compete and realisticly when do u think u will do so?? Also At what stage are you at now? you dieting? Or what? I know its prob covered in here but i keep jumping from beggining to end of ur journal and gettin no were lol.

Are you dieting down and all that to get a feel for it all so know u know what to expect?

Ill prob go and read a few of the last post now and see ur diets full of carbs :lol: And no dieting in sight lol. But you know what i mean hopefully just wondering were are you at what next basicly.

Hope u dont mind mate and soz for being a lazy fook ha.

Right im thinking your not on a dieting down lol


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> yeh thats been whats puttng me off the fact that i will gain water weight while their etc.
> 
> Pictures im not sure yet when i look in the mirror im just fat again ha but i will probs post some up in 2 weeks so will be the end of my 5 week rebound and 4 weeks on igf etc etc. then i wont be posting any pics for the rest of the year i imagine while i put some mass on etc.
> 
> I noticed the friends things havnt found out how to do that myself yet lol.


Sorry mate rebound lol but would still like to know what next and plans for competein? :lol:


----------



## hilly

alright mate, i did a mock contest prep jan to may as was going to compete in nabba north but got very ill twice.

I am now just finishing rebound 2 weeks left including this.

plan is to keep bodyfat as low as possible while gaining muscle mass for the rest of the year and i will be competing in the nabba north first timers next year as long as their is nothing drastic that happens to prevent this.

diet as you will see is very clean and very controled during rebound and will be for rest of year. training days is 3000cals at the moment 200-250ish carbs. non training is 2500cals carbs between 100-150.

cheat evening one night of the week usuallyh sat night eat whatever i like after 6pm.

cardio is 40 mins pre meal 1 6 x per week and pwo 10 mins 4 x per week. trying a new training program out of chris aceto book and enjoying it.

intend to be this controlled and strict for the rest of the year apart from freshers week when i go to uni i imagine lol.


----------



## dmcc

Mate, write Freshers' Week off now. I did it twice and remember nothing... :lol:


----------



## hilly

lmao that will be my intention


----------



## dmcc

Actually, I did it three times, maybe four, and I was at uni 5 years...


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Freshers Weeks, great times, never drank so much Thatchers in my life!


----------



## hilly

leaving shoulders this week due to niggle in right delt and neck.

trained different gym - oxygym

triceps

flat barbel bench - woring sets - 100kg x 10, 115 x 4+2

advance set - superset with seated db overhead raise - 90kg x 8 ss 30 x 10

100 x 5 ss 37.5 x 10

dips - working sets - bw+20kg x 12, +25 x 9

advance - rest pause - +25 x 8 - 3

v push down - drop set - 40 x 12 drop 30 x 10 drop 20 x 12

calfs - leg/toe press fst7 - forgot to right weight down - 7 sets of 15

abs

sit ups superset with seated knee tuck - 20 - 20 set sets

pwo cardio 10 mins HIT

60mcg split bi lat in triceps

diet today

meal 1 - pancakes

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total = 397cal/49p/32c/7f

Pwo - 200cal/20p/25c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

75g wholemeal pasta - 250cal/9p/47c/1f

total = 482cal/52p/47c/7f

meal 4 - EVOO = 130cal/14f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

75g oats - 270cal/8p/45c/4f

total - 590cal/39p/50c/22f

Meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total - 377cal/50p/2c/19f

Meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total = 365cal.57p/3c/15f

Daily total = 2811cal/307p/189c/80f


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> alright mate, i did a mock contest prep jan to may as was going to compete in nabba north but got very ill twice.
> 
> I am now just finishing rebound 2 weeks left including this.
> 
> plan is to keep bodyfat as low as possible while gaining muscle mass for the rest of the year and i will be competing in the nabba north first timers next year as long as their is nothing drastic that happens to prevent this.
> 
> diet as you will see is very clean and very controled during rebound and will be for rest of year. training days is 3000cals at the moment 200-250ish carbs. non training is 2500cals carbs between 100-150.
> 
> cheat evening one night of the week usuallyh sat night eat whatever i like after 6pm.
> 
> cardio is 40 mins pre meal 1 6 x per week and pwo 10 mins 4 x per week. trying a new training program out of chris aceto book and enjoying it.
> 
> intend to be this controlled and strict for the rest of the year apart from freshers week when i go to uni i imagine lol.


ahh thanks mate that has brought me up to speed with things.

Your diet seems a real strong point for you (lucky you :lol: ) and i hope i can learn some tips buddy. Hope things go alwright mate for you aswell for competeing next year. Your looking good mate, cant wait to see how you look when time comes :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, diet has to be something i really focus on as my genetics are not very good and my body loves holding fat more than a fat kid oves eating cake( that fat kid being me)


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> thnks mate, diet has to be something i really focus on as my genetics are not very good and my body loves holding fat more than a fat kid oves eating cake( that fat kid being me)







:beer:


----------



## hilly

LMAO


----------



## hilly

cardio done pre breaky as normal, no training today

meal 1 - pancakes

banana - 100cal/20c

total = 500cal/40p/50c/10f

meal 2 - 75g oats - 270cal/8p/45c/4f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 460cal/39p/50c.8f

meal 3 - rump steak 8oz salad

had this is a pub so total is taken off internet.

total - 500cals, 40p/0c/15f

meal 4 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

Meal 5 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

150g fromaig fray - 75cal/12p/5c/1f

25g crushed nuts- 150cal/6p/3c/13f

Total - 415cal/49p/13c/18f

Meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

Total = 365cal.57p/3c/15f

Daily total = 2472cal.268p/116c/72f


----------



## leafman

How have you found the bodytronics whey hilly? I bought some bodytronics mass attack and got a free big tub of bodytronics creatine.

It seems really heavy on my stomach and tbh i prefer the pro mass, wich im goin back to when i get more. I know there two diff things was just wondering how u rate it. Sure i seen u used to use reflex or sommat.


----------



## hilly

i have always used reflex whey and rate it very highly. i have tried mylrotein/bulksupps among other more expensive proteins and none are as good as reflex whey IMO however boditronics so far seems very good. they seem to give a bit more of a thickr consistancy with water which is good when im hungry etc. the cookies and cream is nice and i have toffee to try next.

I am using just boditronics for a month to see how my stomach find it etc and so far so good. only thing is to get the same amount of protein means using 65g of the boditronics instead f 50g of the whey which isnt a big difference really.

I couldnt comment on the mass gainers as i have never used one ive always made my own using whey/oats and peanut butter or olive oil.


----------



## hilly

weight 14 stone 5

took bodyfat with calipers and comes out at 11% higher than i would have liked and a bigish jump pver the last couple of weeks not sure if this is still down to me holding water etc but their ya go.

everything will be kept the same diet/cardio wise current ly running 750mg test and t3 at 50mcg which will now be dropped to 25mcg till after my holiday.

ghrp-6 will be started agaiun today at 100mcg 3 x per day


----------



## hilly

Trained legs today

Squats free moving smith jones - working set - 110 x 10 nasty burning pain in my hip which both women who work in my gym said could be indication of a hernia which i wasn't best pleased with so left this. I will not be squatting for the forseable future until i look into this more

Hack squat - working set - 2plates per side x 12

Advance set - superset with front squat jones - 2.25pps x 6 ss 6-kg x 6 burning pain again

2pps x 6 ss hurt to much

Leg press - working sets - 3.85pps x 10, 4pps x 9

Advance set - partials - 4pps x 4+6 partials

4pps x 4+6 partials

Leg extensions - working set - 45 x 11, 50 x 9

Advance - drop set - 50 x 7 drop 40 x 4+3 partials

Db lunges - 15kg x18 drop db's and bw lunges x 13 no rest between

Hamstrings

Lie leg curl -working sets -	45 x 12, 50 x 10

Advance set - drop set -	50 x 5 drop 40 x 5

50 x 4 drop 40 x 4

SLDL db's - working set-	30kg x 10, 35 x 7

Advance superset with stand 1 leg curl - 35 x 6 ss 13block x 6 each

Pwo cardio HIT 10 mins seated bike

Igf shot bi lat in quads 30mcg each.

Next week when i train legs i will swap lie leg curls with sldl and do these first as 50kg is the maximum weight on this machine but also i am struggling to keep myself upright on the sldl as legs are so fried lol.

A good workout overall all weights increased from last week. Annoyed about not being able to squat but this burning sensation wasn't nice and is a little worrying.


----------



## dmcc

Get to the doc, Hilly. Don't let this develop into something that could put you out for a few weeks.


----------



## hilly

ano mate guna try make an appoint with my gp this week.


----------



## dmcc

Strange that you didn't notice it in any other exercise that mimics the same movement... Is it the first time you've felt it?


----------



## hilly

no mate i have felt it before doing squats and once doing leg press i think. it was like a burning sensation as if some1 was sticking a hot knife and twisting it right at my hip/lower ab area everytime i came out of the hole and pushed up.


----------



## dale_flex

Gonna subscribe bud. Hopefully we can spur each other on to get on stage next year


----------



## EDG301

I had that once or twice, not for a long while but i've felt what ur describing....almost feels like its a knot twisting, quite a sharp pain? I tried pushing it a prodding it and it felt better, but i got some funny looks at the gym though,lol. It will go, just go easy for a while and concentrate on contractions etc to keep intensity up.


----------



## dmcc

It does sound like a hernia, though I'm no expert. Good that you're seeing the doc.


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> Gonna subscribe bud. Hopefully we can spur each other on to get on stage next year


yes mate for sure


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> Gonna subscribe bud. Hopefully we can spur each other on to get on stage next year





EDG301 said:


> I had that once or twice, not for a long while but i've felt what ur describing....almost feels like its a knot twisting, quite a sharp pain? I tried pushing it a prodding it and it felt better, but i got some funny looks at the gym though,lol. It will go, just go easy for a while and concentrate on contractions etc to keep intensity up.


yes mate but a burning sensation as well


----------



## hilly

meal 1 - pancakes

banana - 100cal/20c

total = 500cal/40p/50c/10f

meal 2 - 75g oats - 270cal/8p/45c/4f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 460cal/39p/50c.8f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

175g couscous = 236cal/6p/40c/5f

Total - 468cal/49p/40c/11f

meal 4 - 3 scoop reflex whey150cal/30p/2c/1f

Meal 5 - nandos wrap and ¼ chicken with 2 pineapple rings

Dessert - 200g low fat fromaige fray at home with raisens

200cal from fromaige fray not sure about nandos kept it lowish carb etc didn't eat skin on chicken

Meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

Total = 190cal/31p/5c/4f

Daily total = 2338cal/229p/192c/34f not including tea

also had 5 squares of some rum and raisen chocolate mu mum bought then i gave the rest of the bar away lol


----------



## ares1

:thumb: nandos....

good man :beer: !


----------



## hilly

yup its the perfect place for a bodybuilder trying to eat clean. chicken wrap with some pineapple and 1/4 chicken just eat the breast and deskined as was trying to keep fat and carbs down job done not even a cheat meal really but sure tastes like one.


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> yup its the perfect place for a bodybuilder trying to eat clean. chicken wrap with some pineapple and 1/4 chicken just eat the breast and deskined as was trying to keep fat and carbs down job done not even a cheat meal really but sure tastes like one.


i used to go there at least once a week  my legs post workout used to consist of a double chicken breast in pitta and 2x spicy rice - id also have the "bottomless" frozen yogurt, its amazing :thumb:

if youre allowing yourself to have a beer they do an excellent one called sagres(its my fave - although i havent had a beer for around 3 months :crying: )


----------



## hilly

i dnt drink much anymore to be honest but may give that a whirl at some point.

the bottom frozen yogurt is good i like the banana my dad had the choc 2night i tried a little and it was nice. a good healthy dessert but lots of carbs i imagine. i am having a meal with my girlfriend 2night so instead of having a cheat period of a few hours im being very good with 2 healthy meals this weekend instead.

guna cook meatballs with wholemeal pasta for me and my girlfriend 2moro and a weight watchers dessert guna get the mint one is very nice and only 170 cal.


----------



## hilly

day 4 - chest/abs/calfs

chest

flat dumbell - working set- -45kg x 9/5

advance set - superset with incline machine	-40kg x 7 ss 60 x 10

40 x 4 ss 65 x 6

incline db fly press - working sets - 30kg x 8/6

advance - drop set - 30 x 6 drop 20k x 6

machine fly- working sets - 11b x 12, 12b x 7

advance set- superset with dips - 12b x 6 ss bw x 10

abs

cable crunches - 70 x 20/20, 80 x 16/18

hang leg raise -	working sets - bw x 22/17

advance - rest pause - bw x 12 - 6 - 4

calfs

seated - working sets - 2.75plates x 20, 3.25 x 11

advance - drop set - 3.25p x 10 drop 2.75 x 6 drop 2p x 7

2.75 x 10 drop 2.5p x 6 drop 2p x 6

standing machine -working sets - 15block x 16/17

advance - superset with 1 leg bw - 15b x 11 ss bw x 10 each

15b x 10 ss bw x 10 each

pwo cardio 10 mins hit on bike

igf shot bi lat 60mcg split each pec


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

banana - 100cal/20c

total = 500cal/40p/50c/10f

meal 2 - 75g oats - 270cal/8p/45c/4f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 460cal/39p/50c.8f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

bar from gym - 135cal/10p/12c

total = 535cal/40p/57c/

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

175g couscous = 236cal/6p/40c/5f

total - 468cal/49p/40c/11f

meal 4 - 50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

200g lean mince - 400cal/40p/20f taken off internet as from butcher

total - 564cal/46p/32c/1f

meal 5 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 2717cal/245p/234c/54f

it is my treat meal 2night hence the pasta with the lean mince

may also have a little garlic bread then some kind of dessert

which will either be yogurt/weight watchers dessert or massive bowl

of oats and raisens or a mix of all 3 ha.


----------



## Biggerdave

Very reserved on the cheat meal mate, is this something you have to watch due to putting on fat easily?

Dave


----------



## YoungGun

Hilly, i know your probably posted this mate, but it would take ages to go through this journal lol.

What's your recpie for the pancakes you have? :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i hope the docs comes up all clear, hernias really do suck... i have one still on my right shin from a motorcycle accident

the more i lean out the more it looks like i have been shot with a .45 magnum


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> Very reserved on the cheat meal mate, is this something you have to watch due to putting on fat easily?
> 
> Dave


yes mate i put on fat very easily however

my cheat meal was very healthy then i ate 500g greek yoghurt then 150g oats and raisens then sum more then ended up eating a few choccy biscuits then some cookies then some choc raisens so not a very controled cheat at all lol but i tried.


----------



## hilly

YoungGun said:


> Hilly, i know your probably posted this mate, but it would take ages to go through this journal lol.
> 
> What's your recpie for the pancakes you have? :thumbup1:


i take 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg and beat

then add 50g grinded oats( i use myprotein) and beat you will get flour like texture

i then add 1 scoop choc whey and cinnamon and ginger and beat again.

use 1 cal spray and make 4 pancakes i spread a little diabetic jam or maple syrup on these and then roll over like a wrap and sprinkle cinnamon and splenda over the top.

now im bulking sometimes i add a choped banana between the pancakes and peanut butter etc.

breakdown is 40gish protein/10 fat and 30ish carbs.


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate i put on fat very easily however
> 
> my cheat meal was very healthy then i ate 500g greek yoghurt then 150g oats and raisens then sum more then ended up eating a few choccy biscuits then some cookies *then some choc raisens* so not a very controled cheat at all lol but i tried.


Have you tried M&S chocolate coated peanuts?

they are the work of the devil, but taste incredible!


----------



## hilly

sound nice, i really like honey roasted cahsew nuts but their also a no no as i can eat a full bag which is the same as a dominoes pizza lmao


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - 50g oats - 180cal/6p/30c/3f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 370cal/37p/35c/7f

meal 2 - 50g oats - 180cal/6p/30c/3f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 370cal/37p/35c/7f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c

total - 502cal/53p/45c/10f

top up protein shake - 2 scoop whey 100cal/20p/2c/1f

meal 4 -50g oats - 180cal/6p/30c/3f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 370cal/37p/35c/7f

meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c

total = 447cal/55p/10c/19f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

EVOO = 130cal/14f

total = 320cal/31p/5c/18f

total - 2479cal/270p/167c/60f


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> i have always used reflex whey and rate it very highly. i have tried mylrotein/bulksupps among other more expensive proteins and none are as good as reflex whey IMO however boditronics so far seems very good. they seem to give a bit more of a thickr consistancy with water which is good when im hungry etc. the cookies and cream is nice and i have toffee to try next.
> 
> I am using just boditronics for a month to see how my stomach find it etc and so far so good. only thing is to get the same amount of protein means using 65g of the boditronics instead f 50g of the whey which isnt a big difference really.
> 
> I couldnt comment on the mass gainers as i have never used one ive always made my own using whey/oats and peanut butter or olive oil.


Cheers for that buddy i noticed bodytronics mass attack is very thick. Iv thought about making my own mass gainers but i struggle to eat and drink and anything that dont taste nice i cant seem to drink. Really am way too fussy for my own good. Im gonna go back to cnps pro mass next as i can drink it in mass amounts. Hmm wonder if reflex do a mass drink will have to check 

Cheers for reply and them pancakes look awesome have got missus to wright recipe down :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate i put on fat very easily however
> 
> my cheat meal was very healthy then i ate 500g greek yoghurt then 150g oats and raisens then sum more then ended up eating a few choccy biscuits then some cookies then some choc raisens so not a very controled cheat at all lol but i tried.


Thats more like it mate ha ha:thumb:


----------



## hilly

leafman reflex do a mass gainer and its pretty good mate.

dave yeh i had a moment of weakness that just didnt stop and lasted an hour ha


----------



## Galtonator

Hilly i tried the Mp instant milk protein last night and i agree with you its really grainy so much so i chucked the kilo i had in the bin. BSD milk protein is much better mixing


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Galtonator said:


> Hilly i tried the Mp instant milk protein last night and i agree with you its really grainy so much so i chucked the kilo i had in the bin. *BSD milk protein is much better mixing*


i agree with this, i have stuck to BSD for a a good few months now and the mixability is great even in a shaker. As you know hilly, prep is a pain in the **** so the last thing you want is to sieve lumps through your teeth!


----------



## hilly

thnks for the feedback galt. yeh bulk when you are dieting and/or trying to lean bulk like i am now the shakes are the only sweet/nice tasting thing i have 6 days out of 7 so IMO they have to taste nice and that stuff was foul ive given it away.

I will try BSD milk protein next. thnks galt


----------



## Galtonator

Good job i have 2 kilos of BSD in the store!


----------



## EDG301

lol, is that the milk casein casienate from myprotein.......yep got that, yep........grainy, very grainy..........have managed to get used to it. How has training been recently Hilly, been in the zone? Looks like diet side of things is going well.


----------



## hilly

training is going well mate yeh had a little niggle here and their which stoped me doing deadlifts last week and missed shoulders completely however seems much better this week.

im guna stop typin up all my workouts as really xnt be botherd as long as im makin progress i have them all written down.

trained back and biceps managed to do deadlifts so was happy with that got 170 for 8 then 190kg for 4 which i think is a PR for me


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

total - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total - 397cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c

total - 467cal/54p/42c/7f

meal 4 -50g oats - 180cal/6p/30c/3f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 370cal/37p/35c/7f

meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c

total = 447cal/55p/10c/19f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 335cal/38p/5c/17f

total - 2816cal,313p/199c/67f


----------



## dale_flex

diets looking good mate. Hoping to sort my macros out for clean bulk mate and post my plan soon. Make sure you give meyour opinion of it bud


----------



## marticus

hilly2008 said:


> rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa
> 
> meal 1 - pancakes
> 
> total - 400cal/40p/30c/10f
> 
> Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c
> 
> meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f
> 
> 50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f
> 
> total - 397cal/49p/32c/7f
> 
> meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f
> 
> 50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f
> 
> 100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c
> 
> total - 467cal/54p/42c/7f
> 
> meal 4 -50g oats - 180cal/6p/30c/3f
> 
> boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f
> 
> total - 370cal/37p/35c/7f
> 
> meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f
> 
> 25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f
> 
> 100g fat free bioyogurt - 70cal/5p/10c
> 
> total = 447cal/55p/10c/19f
> 
> meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4
> 
> 25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f
> 
> total - 335cal/38p/5c/17f
> 
> total - 2816cal,313p/199c/67f


 hi hilly your diet is well constructed, and meticulously worked out, all credit to you. You dont mention any veg, im not a lover but feel so much better using broc, green beans.It helps lower eostregen, and recovery from hard workouts. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

hi marti, thnks for popping in and thats good news coming from you as i am trying to really stay lean this year.

I have loadsa of broccoli and green beans with the meals 2/3 and 5 i just dont list them. i use these to fill up as i am always hungry plus they have alot of fiber. i supplement fiber with other meals as try to keep this on the high end to help with digestion and buring cals etc


----------



## hilly

no training today did cardio this morning as usual.

diet

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes + 25g raisens

total - 470cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total - 397cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 4 -boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

total - 320cal/31p/5c/18f

meal 5 - 250g lean beef mince - 410cal/50p/0c/23f

total - 410cal/50p/0c/23f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 335cal/38p/5c/17f

100 cal from rice cakes.

total - 2464cal/256p/256p/130c/86f


----------



## LittleChris

Ordered myself some glutamine and BCAAs today. What is the best time to take them?

Glutamine with breakfast and pre-workout with some BCAAs?


----------



## hilly

depends how much you can afford mate.

If i had the spare cash i would run BCAA 5g pre breaky/cardio with 5g glutamine.

then would run 5g bcaa pre workout with creatine if you use it and 5g glutamine

then during workout would sip 5g bcaa in juice

then pwo 5g bcaa with 5g glutamine and anything else you take.

however money is tight for me especially as i go on holiday in 3 weeks so i am running 5g bcaa with glutamine before morning cardio then pwo.


----------



## winger

marticus said:


> hi hilly your diet is well constructed, and meticulously worked out, all credit to you. You dont mention any veg, im not a lover but feel so much better using broc, green beans.It helps lower eostregen, and recovery from hard workouts. myb:thumbup1:


Damn sure does and nice post marticus. They are great anti estrogen foods, plus they are very green and high in fiber.

Nice dead lift Hilly. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

thnks winger its getting better slowly but surely


----------



## Galtonator

Keep going Hilly. I must admit i ahve been using bcaa for the past 3 months and can honestly say the only benefit i get is a bit more energy during my workout but other than that my recovery is the same. I will be sticking to glutamine from now on as that really helps reduce soreness


----------



## hilly

thnks galt, im not sure about the bcaa myself to be honest i notice little diff but ill keep them in.

trained shoulders and triceps today weights still progressing which is good. noticable lifts shoulder db seated press got 6 or 8 out of the 42.5kg db's which may almost be a pb so i was happy. got 8 dips with 40kg round my waist after doing my heavy close grip bench sets.

diet only 5 meals today as trained a bit later than usual so just the way things worked out. hit my basic macros so no change really slightly lower than a normal workout day.

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes + 25g raisens

total - 470cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

meal 3 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

100g oats - 360cal/11p/60c/8f

total = 550cal/42p/65c/12f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 4 - 250g lean beef mince - 410cal/50p/0c/23f

total - 410cal/50p/0c/23f

meal 5 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

1 scoop reflex whey

total - 385cal/48p/5c/17f

total - 2647cal/268p/185c/73f


----------



## hilly

rest day

should note i have stoped t3 as of today and started some clen so i dont get any fat gain rebound and lethargy over the next couple of weeks before my holiday.

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes + 25g raisens

total - 470cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

2 rice cakes and 80g frozen berries = 100cal/15carbs

meal 4 - EVOO = 130cal/14f

boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4f

total - 320cal/31p/5c/18f

meal 5 - 100g chicken tikka omelete with 5 egg whites and 2 whole eggs

total = total = 364cal/52p/2c/15f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

2 scoop reflex whey

total - 412cal/45p/6c/21f

total - 2528cal/264p/138c/86f


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> leafman reflex do a mass gainer and its pretty good mate.
> 
> dave yeh i had a moment of weakness that just didnt stop and lasted an hour ha


Just caught up and cheers for that might give it a whirl see what its like. Price will play a role in things thow :lol: Quick question about the glutamine is it grrr i cant spell lol. Is it any good and would you reccomend in adding into my diet? If so were do you get it just supplement shops?

Thanks mate


----------



## ares1

ygm.


----------



## hilly

leafman said:


> Just caught up and cheers for that might give it a whirl see what its like. Price will play a role in things thow :lol: Quick question about the glutamine is it grrr i cant spell lol. Is it any good and would you reccomend in adding into my diet? If so were do you get it just supplement shops?
> 
> Thanks mate


 the glutamine is just from myprotein mate its cheap as. yeh i would definatly add it in. i get mine from myprotein but most places sell it.

price plays a huge role for me also mate. personally i dont think you can beat whey protein, oats and natty peanut butter or olive oil for a weight gainer.

Reflex whey and boditronics can both be got off the next for 30 quid for a 2.2 kilo tub. i bo myprotein and BSD are cheaper but not by much at all and i have tried many flavours of theirs and IMO they taste no were near as good.

leafman if you use the reflex 4 scoops of that gives 40g protein/200cal. plus 100g oats either already grinded from myprotein or buy them from tesco for 60p a kilo and grind them in a blended. thats 360cals/ then 25g natty peanut butter(4.50 a kilo from holland and barret) gives another 150. you have 700cal mass gainer their 50g protein/65c/ 18f and thats withoiut adding milk in.


----------



## ares1

i quite like using whole oats - it adds a bit of texture.


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah, I use whole oats as well. Closer to a solid meal that way.


----------



## hilly

i grind my whole oats up in the blender first but have done it the other way when in a rush and both are fine to be honest. its all drinkable when your hungry


----------



## defdaz

Awesome mate, this is enough to stop me starting my keto diet! :lol:

Is this recipe in the recipe section? :thumbup1:

Everything seems to be going really well for you mate!



hilly2008 said:


> i take 6 egg whites and 1 whole egg and beat
> 
> then add 50g grinded oats( i use myprotein) and beat you will get flour like texture
> 
> i then add 1 scoop choc whey and cinnamon and ginger and beat again.
> 
> use 1 cal spray and make 4 pancakes i spread a little diabetic jam or maple syrup on these and then roll over like a wrap and sprinkle cinnamon and splenda over the top.
> 
> now im bulking sometimes i add a choped banana between the pancakes and peanut butter etc.
> 
> breakdown is 40gish protein/10 fat and 30ish carbs.


----------



## hilly

thnks mate no i dont believe it is in recipe section but its being passed around alot. their real tasty very good macro wise and easy to make.

trained legs today and dam im struggling to report now. did hack squats instead of normal squats and no pain in abs so that was gone. all weights increased as they should.

pwo cardio done 10 mins this is the last time this is done now only cardio is pre breaky.

WEIGHT THIS MORNING 14 STONE 2

have droped alot of water which is good and blood pressure is right back down so i am happy. if i loose again this week i may up cals however i may not as i go away on holiday in 2 weeks and im slightly vain 

diet today will be as normal then going to toby carvery 2night and whatever i fancy afterwards proberly in the shape of oats and greek yogurt again as i love that **** ha


----------



## welshrager

nice pics mate, looking huge  ur tricep shows out amazing in ur pic man ..


----------



## LittleChris

Pictures to follow at any stage chap?


----------



## LittleChris

Any updates on the possible hernia as well?


----------



## hilly

welshrager thnks mate but i have alot of work to do.

Chris no pics for the forseable future to be honest i am not happy with how i look. i didnt wanna put up the last pics as i didnt feel i got to were i wanted to be but said i would put them up so i did. now i dnt even look in the mirror much lol.

had no pain at all in possible hernia area when doing hack squats today so if i dnt get any issues with it this week then i will not go to docs. if it does hurt again then im straight their.


----------



## LittleChris

Same as me then 

Keep it under wraps until 2010


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> the glutamine is just from myprotein mate its cheap as. yeh i would definatly add it in. i get mine from myprotein but most places sell it.
> 
> price plays a huge role for me also mate. personally i dont think you can beat whey protein, oats and natty peanut butter or olive oil for a weight gainer.
> 
> Reflex whey and boditronics can both be got off the next for 30 quid for a 2.2 kilo tub. i bo myprotein and BSD are cheaper but not by much at all and i have tried many flavours of theirs and IMO they taste no were near as good.
> 
> leafman if you use the reflex 4 scoops of that gives 40g protein/200cal. plus 100g oats either already grinded from myprotein or buy them from tesco for 60p a kilo and grind them in a blended. thats 360cals/ then 25g natty peanut butter(4.50 a kilo from holland and barret) gives another 150. you have 700cal mass gainer their 50g protein/65c/ 18f and thats withoiut adding milk in.


ahhh nice one mate willlook into that. Iv just gone back to cnp pro mass just for price reasons more than out else (40 for 4.5k tub) but might give that a go next time.

Im gonna get my self some glutamine aswell on monday and im also gonna go to holland and barrets for some of this natty peanut butter. I dont like peanut butter :lol:but im thinking if i added it into my shakes id not taste it much??? hope not but ill get some and try. Ive been adding 2 scoops of maltodextrin is it :confused1: and 1 bannana to full fat milk and 4 scoops of pro mass. Once i get things a bit better at home (missus due to drop soon and things to do) im gonna start keeping track of my food intake meaning cals and protein amounts and stuff. I had one day were i done it and worked out i was having over 4000 cals a day. I dont believe im having anywere near that now thow.

Thanks hilly ohh and do u no what glutamine actually helps with? im getting it anyway thow :lol:


----------



## hilly

well last night was meant to be my cheat so went to toby carvery had piece of gammon and lamb and some roasties and broccoli lol so not much of a treat. came home had a few sweets out of my g/f pick n mix and started getting really sharp pains in my stomach not sure why. had a bowl of oats and 2 cereal bars with a protein shake and went to bed.

so today diet has been spot on till 2 then had 2 small slices of banofee pie wit some ice cream for dessert after meal 3 then have just had a massive bowk of oats and dried fruit as my dessert for meal 4. thas my treats out of the way lol very boring. i have also decided i prefer big bowls of museli and yogurt than sweets and choc


----------



## dale_flex

prefer bowls of mueseli and yoghurt to sweets and choc WTF?????? You really are hardcore mate.


----------



## hilly

lol dont forgeti id have the 2 slices of banoffe pie with a touch of icecream lol.

I ate some my of my girlfriends pick and mix and it felt as if the sweets wouldnt digest in my stomach i had severe stabbing pains for an hour afterwards and this happen last week as well off some fudge. think im having trouble with certain foods for some reason.


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> well last night was meant to be my cheat so went to toby carvery had piece of gammon and lamb and some roasties and broccoli lol so not much of a treat. came home had a few sweets out of my g/f pick n mix and started getting really sharp pains in my stomach not sure why. had a bowl of oats and 2 cereal bars with a protein shake and went to bed.
> 
> so today diet has been spot on till 2 then had 2 small slices of banofee pie wit some ice cream for dessert after meal 3 then have just had a massive bowk of oats and dried fruit as my dessert for meal 4. thas my treats out of the way lol very boring. i have also decided i prefer big bowls of museli and yogurt than sweets and choc


dedication to ur diet it spot on mate and ur treats are, well not really treats :whistling: 

Thanks for your help mate aswell appretiated :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

trained chest/abs/calfs today. increased on all weight again so happy without nothing exciting to report havnt moved onto the 50's again yet for flat db press but i reckon i will by the time i go away in 2 weeks. diet will follow.

have started some hcg today at 1000iu every other day for 6 jabs to get balls back upto size and have orderd some naltrexone i am going to start as soon as it comes.


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

total - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total = 397cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 4 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

total = 330cal/40p/3c/16f

meal 5 - 200g salmon - 400cal/44p/0c/22f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

total - 362cal/35p/6c/21f

total = 2721cal/296p/148c/83f


----------



## ares1

its been a while since i've had protein pancakes, may have them tomorrow for my PWO.


----------



## hilly

love them i do their a staple for me kills my sweet cravings


----------



## hilly

11 days mate i cant wait going to the dominican republic to a spa resort 24 hour all inclusive so i can eat every hour of the day lol.

when i get back its my girlfriends uni graduation and a wedding weekend the weekend after. once those are over needless to say i will be doing a mini diet to get back on track.


----------



## leafman

hilly2008 said:


> 11 days mate i cant wait going to the dominican republic to a spa resort 24 hour all inclusive so i can eat every hour of the day lol.
> 
> when i get back its my girlfriends uni graduation and a wedding weekend the weekend after. once those are over needless to say i will be doing a mini diet to get back on track.


Hope u have a good time :thumbup1: My brother went there for his honeymoon all inclusive same type of thing. Loved it boiling hot. Ohh cheers for help to mate


----------



## hilly

no worries mate if i can help i will 

yeh reallyh looking forward to the holiday and theirs a gym so ill be havn a few training sessions and guna go for a long walk across the beach every other morning as well.

its the eating thats guna mess me up and oh maybe a drink or 6.


----------



## hilly

diet today is going to be identical to yesterday i think. had a good back and bicep sessions.

deadlifts got 10 out of 170 and 6 out of 190kg so up on lifts last week again.

biceps curls were weaker however they felt totaly drained after back.

i have decided as i go away next week im going to have a strength week starting sunday with legs. this is a 3 day split out of chris aceto book were im getting my training program from and will allow me to get everything in before i go away. i will detail workouts in here


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> have orderd some naltrexone i am going to start as soon as it comes.


Keep us informed on this stuff will ya. Isn't this the stuff that supposedly you can take during a cycle and come off of the cycle with no PCT?


----------



## leafman

Hilly on ur holiday can u take stuff like protein powder and that with you? or u not bothering ? Just wondering if there is anything you can do to try help you out with ur diet. Lmfao there is no way they will be able to cater for your diet requirements :lol:

Also this naltrexone thing. Just been looking at that and thinking of mayb given it ago however lol.... it says sommat about it being for addicts and stuff and im thinking u have researched it a tad lol. Do u know how or in what way it helps with pct ? I cant seem to make the link between what it says its meant to do and what we would be hoping it to do. Hmm not sure if that is gonna make sense lol. Anyway ill see how u get on and if u live ill give it ago  Thanks tho seems cheap aswell and if it does job then could be a good addittion :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

no mate no protein powder however i double checked all the different buffets etc and what they serve etc and as im 24 hour all inclusive i can eat 6 meals a day if i wish

my intention is to make sure i have enough protein so i will obviouslh make sure i get 3 meals per day then if im hungry i will ask for some form of chicken or eggs. i intend to get the majority of my carbs during the day from fruit etc and on a night eat whatever i like. i aim to enjoy myself but eat cleanish.

FOR WINGER AND LEAFMAN

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?t=190

compliments of max you shouldnt have to register for their i think. hes a very knowledgable guy and is who all the boys using long acting slin on here got their info or the majority of them.

diet

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

50g banana

total - 450cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total - 432cal/48p/35c/11f

Pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total = 397cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 4 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

total = 330cal/40p/3c/16f

meal 5 - 2 aberdeen angus burgers

total = 450cal/49p/11c/23f

meal 6 - boditronic whey 45g - 190cal/31p/5c/4

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

total - 362cal/35p/6c/21f

total = 2821cal/301p/172c/88f


----------



## ares1

nice link on the naltrexone - reps for that, i think i will get some - its pretty damn cheap, especially if it works.


----------



## hilly

it certainly is mate definatly worth investing in and giving a go. pscarb is reporting good things during his pct at the moment now wether this is down to peptdes or the naltrexone i dont know


----------



## Rudedog

Where did you order naltrexone from?


----------



## hilly

i got some off a local source but if you have a search about their are links to sites you can try. for instance

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk


----------



## hilly

oh and try a please next time


----------



## Rudedog

Where were my manners:whistling:

Thanks Hilly:thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha was only playin mate, i am going to be ordering from those soon


----------



## hilly

well hopefully the food will be like that and i will be a happy man plus a few cocktails 

I also intend to take metformin with me as i may train a little over their but it will be mostly a rest/recoup 2 weeks and i feel metformin would be a good addition to a rest period like this and maybe help prevent some fat gain.

carido done 40 mins as normal pre breaky, no training and will post diet laterz.


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> well hopefully the food will be like that and i will be a happy man plus a few cocktails
> 
> I also intend to take metformin with me as i may train a little over their but it will be mostly a rest/recoup 2 weeks and i feel metformin would be a good addition to a rest period like this and maybe help prevent some fat gain.


im sure the food will be awesome, as a double bonus it will be nice not to have to cook loads of meals!

be carefull drinking with metformin, although the risks of lactic acidosis are some what overplayed in young healthy males, drinking can bring it on.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> FOR WINGER AND LEAFMAN
> 
> http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?t=190


What an amazing read, thanks hilly!

It even curves alcohol.


----------



## hilly

thnks for the tip carbwhore,

no probs winger, im suprised i dont see you over on ukiron.net as thought it would be right up your street unless ure on their and i didnt know it lol.


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> thnks for the tip carbwhore,
> 
> no probs winger, im suprised i dont see you over on ukiron.net as thought it would be right up your street unless ure on their and i didnt know it lol.


For information purposes I should be, but I like the personalities of this board. Hell I don't have time to peruse all day on the net.

I have my own board on top of the other boards I am on. My wife calls these forums my girlfriend...lol


----------



## hilly

haha lmao i like that.

naltrexone certainly seems like a good drug.

I am using hcg now at 1000iu per shot for 6 shots to boost the testes until it arrives then will be dosing the naltrexone at 5mg per week.


----------



## leafman

Thanks for that link Hilly defo might give this a go sometime. I will admit however that most of the technical info was lost one me. Hope it all goes well for u buddy :thumbup1: and diet looking spot on as usuall


----------



## hilly

thnks alot mate and me to i am trying to be consistant as possible as i need to make some good gains this year.


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

50g banana

total - 450cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

total = 397cal/49p/32c/7fc

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

300g probotic fat free yogurt - 165cal/14p/24c/1f

total - 397cal/57[/24c/7f

meal 4 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

total = 330cal/40p/3c/16f

meal 5 - 250g turkey mince = 420cal/50p/3c/25f

total - 420cal/50p/3c/25f

meal 6 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

total - 372cal/44p/4c/19f

total = 2369cal/280p/106c/84f


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> I am using hcg now at 1000iu per shot for 6 shots to boost the testes until it arrives then will be dosing the naltrexone at 5mg per week.


How long have you been "on"? will you be staying on for a while after youre holiday?


----------



## hilly

been on since mid december and will be on till next may unless my blood test results come back with bad news on at some point.


----------



## DNC

Alright mate,What is your shake made up post workout?? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## hilly

alright mate it is 50g reflex whey, 40g maltodextrin,1g vit c, 5g bcaa and 10g glutamine.

altho this last week malto has been at 20g as have been reducing carbs but havnt noted this as forgot lol.

diet - a good day in total but been sat round the house all day as off college and was really hungry so had 2 bowls of frozen fruit with sugar free maple syrup over as dessert with one meal while watching tv so carbs slighty higher than i wanted.

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

50g banana

total - 450cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

100g couscous = 134cal/3.5p/24c/3f

2 rice cakes - 60cal/12c

total = 426cal/46p/36c/9f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g probotic fat free yogurt - 82calcal/7p/12c/1f

100g couscous = 134cal/3.5p/24c/3f

200g frozen summer fruits - 80cal/20c

total - 528cal/54p/46c/10f

meal 4 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

EVOO = 130cal/14f

rice cake - 30cal/6c

total = 360cal/40p/9c/16f

meal 5 - 250g turkey mince = 420cal/50p/3c/25f

total - 420cal/50p/3c/25f

meal 6 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

total - 372cal/44p/4c/19f

total = 2556cal/274p/138c/89f

carbs slightly higher than i wanted today but was starving so had the frozen fruit and rice cakes as extras at meal times.


----------



## Biggerdave

Thats the trouble with sitting round at home isn't it mate... I work shifts and my rest days are quite often during the week when no one else is around, i find I'm hungriest on those days when in reality its probably no different at all i just think about it more


----------



## hilly

yeh i agree mate, its more boredom. thats why i keep the frozen fruit in tho its like 32cals per 80g or something and the diabetic maple syrup has like 4 cals in per tablespoon or something silly so a bowl of that is nothing really.


----------



## Guest

Hilly your BCAA's you use, do you use the powdered form? If so what does it taste like? I used to use tabs but got sick of necking 6 a day, was planning on getting the powder from MP but read loads of reviews on the rank taste which was a little off putting!


----------



## bigacb

Hilly i tried to make some MY pancakes only mine MY pancakes tasted sh!t, i must have done them wrong. They looked great and i forced 3 down but had to chuck the other 2, haha.


----------



## hilly

they dont taste to good mate in all honesty but i found after a week or so its not to bad.

i litterally neck my morning lot with the glutamine and a little sugar free juice and water down in 1 lol.

in my pwo shake with they protein powder and malto etc it doesnt really taste much diff to be honest. i couldnt afford the tablets lol.



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Hilly your BCAA's you use, do you use the powdered form? If so what does it taste like? I used to use tabs but got sick of necking 6 a day, was planning on getting the powder from MP but read loads of reviews on the rank taste which was a little off putting!


----------



## Galtonator

bcaa are a bit bitter. The powder is ok with squash.I have nearly gone through a kilo and found no real benefit from them

Everything still going ok Hilly?


----------



## hilly

yeh mate, little bit tired now i have droped carbs to around the 100-120 mark on non training days but apart from that all is going well.

I go away on holiday in a week so just keeping things clean so i look half decent while im away before i bump the cals up when i get back.

Training shoulders and triceps today looking forward to it then will be switching th 3 day strength split next week before i go away.


----------



## dale_flex

I'm the same mate sitting round at home is deadly, BOREDOM=HUNGER! You planning a bulk after your holiday then bro?


----------



## hilly

yes mate i will be bulking. The idea will be to add 500cals per day until i stop gaining weight then add 300 per day till i stop gaining weight and continue with this.

i will however in august be doing a 3 weeks detox i have been reading alot about. not sure exactly how this is going to work yet but i have been speaking over the next with a bloke who is very very knowledgable in nutrition etc and i am going to hire him and work with him over 6 weeks to for the detox and to see if this helps with my carb sensitivity and stomach fat.

diet to follow


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders and triceps today - got 40kg db seated press for 11 reps and 42.5 for 6 again so increase from the 37.5 to the 40's happy with this.

triceps got 8 out of 100kg cgbp which i was happy with considering had done shoulders first.

diet

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

50g banana

total - 450cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

100g couscous = 134cal/3.5p/24c/3f

low cal pro bar and frozen fruit = 110cal/8p/15c

total = 476cal/54p/39c/9f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

200g couscous - 268cal/7p/48c/6f

80 frozen berries - 30cal/8c

total = 530cal/50p/56c/12f

pre workout - 2 scoop reflex - 100cal/20p/1c/1f

5g BCAA

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 4 - aberdeen angus burgers x 2 - 450cal/43p/2c/30f

1 nairn oatcake

total 500cal/43p/8c/30f

meal 5 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/3c/2f

25g brazil nuts = 172cal/4p/1c/17f

total - 372cal/44p/4c/19f

total = 22828cal/291p/196c/81f


----------



## LittleChris

I am amazed you can count the calories, would drive me mad.

Kudos to you bud.


----------



## hilly

lol, when i eat something i copy it into a word document and as i tend to eat the same things i just copy and paste takes me 30 secs each day unless i add something different in.


----------



## hilly

Weight this am 14 stone and 0.5lb

so did workout 1 today of my 3 strength training sessions for the week before i go on holiday. these are taken out of chris aceto book.

STRENGTH TRAINING WEEK

quads

would have liked to do squats but that burning feeling is still their so staying away

leg press -

working sets - 4plates per side x 8, 4.5pps x 8, 5pps x 6, 5.5pps x 4, 6pps x 2(PR)

Hack squat - 2plates per side x 8, 2.25 x 6, 2.5pp x 5+1

i lift these weights normally but legs were smashed after leg press

hamstrings

stand 1 leg curl - 13blocks x 9, 14b x 8, 15b x 6, 16b x 4

SLDL dumbells - 35's x 10, 40's x 8, 45's x 6/10

no cardio after these sessions this week.

diet is and will be

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

50g banana

total - 450cal/40p/40c/10f

meal 2 - 75g oats - 270cal/9p/45c/6f

reflex whey - 200cal/40p/2c/2f

3 oatcakes - 120cal/18c

total - 590cal/49p/65c/8f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

200g sweet pot = 200cal/2p/42c/1f

150 frozen oken yog = 100cal/5p/15c/0f

total = 532cal/50p/57c/7f

meal 4 - Nandos + plus anything else i fancy keeping as clean as possible but ben and jerrys usually makes

an appearance

meal 5 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/2c/2f

total - 372cal/44p/4c/19f

total = 2172cal/219p/209c/35f


----------



## leafman

awesome the time u put into diet mate it really is :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

hilly2008 said:


> lol, when i eat something i copy it into a word document and as i tend to eat the same things i just copy and paste takes me 30 secs each day unless i add something different in.


there was me thinking you sat there every day with a calorie book:lol:


----------



## hilly

lmao galt that would take some time.

didnt end uo going to nando's last night ended uo in pizza hit as my girlfriend had been dieting all week and fancied that instead. i had 3 slices of pizza and wasnt impressed so didnt have any more. made me feel sick and didnt taste of anything but grease and sauce. the place was packed as well and they biggerd the order up.

had some treats in the form of snickers flapjack/ low fat ice cream/ a danish patry/ a pecan pastry and low fat yogurt and raisins when i got in which i got from the garage on the way home. job done. very borning.

had a bwol of oats and protein powder before bed.


----------



## dale_flex

finally what sounds like a proper cheat meal good effort hilly


----------



## hilly

haha thnks pal. pizza hut was **** like left more than half my pizza i just dont enjoy stuff like that anymore i think.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> had some treats in the form of snickers flapjack/ low fat ice cream/ a danish patry QUOTE]
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> i hate you Hilly:crying:


----------



## hilly

hey now come on stu mr 6000cals a day i wouldnt want to cheat if i was getting that instead of my 2400 and 2800 cals per day training and non training.


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> hey now come on stu mr 6000cals a day i wouldnt want to cheat if i was getting that instead of my 2400 and 2800 cals per day training and non training.


i know but i would swap it all for a 16" pizza or even a snickers mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## dale_flex

Pizza is my favorite mate but i'm a tight bastard and get the asda create your own ones and put 3 lots of steak and cajun chicken on there!! For less than a fiver too. Just off to get my last burger for at least a week before i clean things up tomorrow. Almost looking forward to my egg white and oatmeal pancakes in the morning. Not looking forward to cardio though.


----------



## dmcc

I had pizza last night too and it was really quite disappointing. My own fault for getting a supermarket one rather than ordering from Domino's like I normally do.


----------



## hilly

nah i would swap that 3 hours of eatin ****e to be able to eat 3500 cals never mind higher. that would give me 3 bowls of oats and raisens i would be in heaven or a couple of homemade flapjacks. that would make me a happy man every day of the week.

i only went to pizza hut cos the girlfriend wanted to i was lookin forward to a nandos wrap and sweet pot mash. i dont mind my norming cardio to be honest. cnt wait for my healthy pancakes in the morning tho i cnt wait. i get that everyday which is pretty decent


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> nah i would swap that 3 hours of eatin ****e to be able to eat 3500 cals never mind higher. that would give me 3 bowls of oats and raisens i would be in heaven or a couple of homemade flapjacks. that would make me a happy man every day of the week.
> 
> i only went to pizza hut cos the girlfriend wanted to i was lookin forward to a nandos wrap and sweet pot mash. i dont mind my norming cardio to be honest. cnt wait for my healthy pancakes in the morning tho i cnt wait. i get that everyday which is pretty decent


i'm getting use to this diet now and still feel very hungry lol


----------



## hilly

hows things going stu lost weight again this week?


----------



## borostu82

hilly2008 said:


> hows things going stu lost weight again this week?


yep, just scraped my target loss lol


----------



## hilly

slightly down on cals today as missed a meal however i am not going to force extra food down when not hungry.

i went to the cinema 2night and did have 6 pick and mix sweets out of my girlfriends pick and mix lol ill be honest

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - 5 scoop whey - 250cal/50p/3c/2f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholemeal pasta - 165cal/6p/32c/1f

200g frozen berries = 70cal/16c

total - 467cal/49p/48c/7f

rice cake - 30cal/6c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

slice or 2 of gammon here

100g couscous = 134cal/3.5p/24c/3f

150 frozen oken yog = 100cal/5p/15c/0f

total = 532cal/50p/57c/7f

meal 4 - reflex whey - 200cal/40p/2c/2f

25g natty peanut butter - 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/47p/2c/15f

meal 5 - 1 whole egg, 5 egg white = 200cal/22p/6f

1 slice seed bread - 132cal/5p/19c/4f

2 scoop whey = 100cal/20p/2c/1f

total = 432cal/47p/21c/11f

total = 2086cal/243p/137c/42f


----------



## Guest

Jeebus mate i think you need to go and get some help because with this diet you MUST be anorexic by now:confused1:


----------



## hilly

funnily enough mate im not. I have been maintaning weight on 2500 cals non training and 3000cals training days. last 2 weeks i have upped cardio intensity slightly and added some clen in as came off t3 and didnt want a rebound as i go on holiday next week. when i come back im going to go 3000cals every day and see how my body responds.

im also going to drop morning cardio to 30 mins each session 6 x per week. then when weight losss lows increase cals by 400 per day and go from their. what you think CON am i being to restricted ?


----------



## bigacb

I'm was cutting on more cals than that bud :tongue: .


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> funnily enough mate im not. I have been maintaning weight on 2500 cals non training and 3000cals training days. last 2 weeks i have upped cardio intensity slightly and added some clen in as came off t3 and didnt want a rebound as i go on holiday next week. when i come back im going to go 3000cals every day and see how my body responds.
> 
> im also going to drop morning cardio to 30 mins each session 6 x per week. then when weight losss lows increase cals by 400 per day and go from their. what you think CON am i being to restricted ?


 Hmm mate its tricky you obviously have hammered your metabolism and its caused your body to adjust to this caloric level. Adding in a load will make you gain fat and you dont want this. I probably would add in some healthy fats and decrease cardio and see how your body adjusts plus if your not doing so you really need to pig out once per week for a cheat meal and i really mean pig out as i have found this keep my body responsing.


----------



## hilly

Con said:


> Hmm mate its tricky you obviously have hammered your metabolism and its caused your body to adjust to this caloric level. Adding in a load will make you gain fat and you dont want this. I probably would add in some healthy fats and decrease cardio and see how your body adjusts plus if your not doing so you really need to pig out once per week for a cheat meal and i really mean pig out as i have found this keep my body responsing.


i have been mate every sat night after 7pm is a free for all. i keep ir relatativly clean but lots of it.

Once i get back from my holidays in 2 weeks i will start increasing these cals progressivly. i just dont wanna risk puttin any fat on before holidays and ii go this friday so not long.


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - pancakes

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - whole wheat noodles and chicken in noodle bar

no more than 300 cals as had half portion

pro bar = 306cal/32p/32c/9f

total - 606cal/32p/32c/9f

rice cake - 30cal/6c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholmeal pasta 165cal/6p/32c/1f

1 apple - 60cal/15c

total = 457cal/49p/47c/7f

muller light - 100cal/18c

100f fruit - 80cal/15c

total = 180cal/38c

meal 4 - aberdeen angus burgers x 2 - 450cal/43p/2c/30f

1 scoop whey = 50cal/10p/1c/1f

total = 500cal/53p/3c/31f

meal 6 - meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

total = 2518cal/223p/159c/77f not including protein and carbs from meal 2


----------



## hilly

strength training - back/biceps and calfs

back

deadlifts - 160kg x 3, 180kg x 3, 200kg x 3(PR), 210kg x 2 (PR), 220kg x 1(PR)

wide grip pull downs overhand - 8block x 10, 9block x 6(PR), 10b x 3(PR)

t bar rows underhand grip - 4plates x 10, 4.5p x 8, 5plates x 7(PR)

Biceps

Stand Ez bar curls - 40kg x 8, 50kg x 7, 55kg x 4(PR) stoped once form went

seated db hammer culrs - 15kg x 10, 17.5 x 9, 20 x 7

calfs

wont bother with numbers 3 sets seated and 3 sets standing

a good workout very happy with the deadlift PR's i would be very happy if i could hit 250 by xmas.

i will do 2/3 weeks of this type training in september and again in december.

i am more botherd about training for size but believe these strength sessions help this

as they will allow me to lift more during normal training periods for mass.

diet to follow


----------



## pastanchicken

very nice deads mate


----------



## Rudedog

Nice session Hilly always nice to be hitting PB`s


----------



## winger

Nice dead lifting. Your strong and you don't even do them that much. :whistling:


----------



## hilly

thnks lads, strength is starting to get better which can only help in my growth this year.


----------



## leafman

Good deads mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Impressive back workout there mate keep it up!


----------



## hilly

thnks lads, just a bit of strength training this week to see were im at before i go on holiday then back to the 6-12 rep range.

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - 100g oats - 360cal/11p/60c/8f

4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

total = 560cal/51p/63c/11f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

1 apple - 60cal/15c

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

total = 493cal/48p/50c/11f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

rice cake - 30cal/6c

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholmeal pasta 165cal/6p/32c/1f

1 fruit bag - 40cal/10c

total = 437cal/49p/32c/7f

meal 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

evoo = 130cal/14f

total = 330cal/40p/3c/17f

meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

200g fromaig fray - 100cal/16p/7c/1f

15g peanut butter = 100cal/5p/9f

total = 432cal/63p/7c/16f

meal 6 - meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

total = 3027cal/340p/209c/62f


----------



## EDG301

Hey man, just checking by. Impressive workout dude, pretty damn strong!!! keep it up fella :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

220kg mate, fantastic! Must have looked nice seeing those five 20kg'ers each side! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Nice DL hilly

ANd I thought you just lifted girlie weights 

When some updated pics??? Im interested in gains from your rebound mate


----------



## hilly

i go on holiday friday mate so will post some holiday snaps when i get back. i bought lots of vests to sport gunna while away including a bright blue one and bright pink one as they were buy one get 1 free. Should be looking erm very camp LMAO


----------



## hilly

ok forgot i had snapped this in the gym last sat morning. this is after 5 week rebound and up 16lb. as can see far to much fat and water but as you know my diet couldnt have been any more controled i feel this is just how my body responds unfortunatly.

also as can be seen compared from last pics lighting is terrible in these as bulbs had gone in changing rooms


----------



## LittleChris

Looking in good shape there bud, rebound has certainly worked nicely.

Don't look fat to me at all either 

Reps..


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, like i said gained more fat than i would have liked but its inevitable really it seems or atleast for myself because i couldnt be any better with my diet i dont think.


----------



## LittleChris

Sure as time goes by you will find what works for you in terms of diet. I am hoping this as well, in the meantime, just a learning curve.

More muscle you add, the easier it is to stay lean as well 

Have several months to add some muscle so will be good to see the changes 

Do you know when the show dates for 2010 are put out? Would like to see what shows are in my area- South Coast one is big, but quite a distance from me.


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> ok forgot i had snapped this in the gym last sat morning. this is after 5 week rebound and up 16lb. as can see far to much fat and water but as you know my diet couldnt have been any more controled i feel this is just how my body responds unfortunatly.
> 
> View attachment 27103


Dude thats how everyone's body reacts! Dont worry about it!


----------



## Biggerdave

LittleChris said:


> Sure as time goes by you will find what works for you in terms of diet. I am hoping this as well, in the meantime, just a learning curve.
> 
> More muscle you add, the easier it is to stay lean as well
> 
> Have several months to add some muscle so will be good to see the changes
> 
> Do you know when the show dates for 2010 are put out? Would like to see what shows are in my area- South Coast one is big, but quite a distance from me.


Take a look at the ukbff site mate they have all this years shows http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdf/events2009.pdf gives you an idea of what shows are around and most will be around the same time of year


----------



## pastanchicken

Bloody hell, wish I was as "fat" as you :tongue:

Looking good mate! Stop being so hard on yourself :rockon:


----------



## leafman

Were is all this fat :whistling: Your looking good hilly, should be pleased with that :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks lads, alot of work to be done but this year should see some big changes


----------



## hilly

rising - 5g glutamine and 5g bcaa

meal 1 - Pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

50g wholmeal pasta 165cal/6p/32c/1f

100g frozen berries - 40cal/10c

total = 437cal/49p/42c/7f

meal 3 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

100g frozen berries - 40cal/10c

100g fromaige fray - 100g = 50cal/8p/3.5c/1f

total = 572cal/56p/49c/12f

meal 4 = 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

evoo = 130cal/14f

total = 330cal/40p/3c/17f

meal 5 - aberdeen angus burgers x 2 - 450cal/43p/2c/30f

total = 450cal/43p/2c/30f

meal 6 - meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

total = 2534cal/277p/129c/96f


----------



## dale_flex

looking good buddy. Start being more positive


----------



## hilly

ok so last day before holiday had a very good training sessio. last day of strength training as well did chest/shoulders

and triceps

chest

Flat bench - 100kg x 4, 110kg x 4, 120 x 4, 130 x 3(PR), 140 x 1(PR) didnt touch chest tho was half an inch short i reckon

incline dumbel fly press - 35 x 10, 40 x 10, 42.5 x 4

SHOULDERS

machine front press - 70kg x 8, 80 x 4(hands sliped here)/8, 90 x 2

stand db side lat - 17.5kg x 10, 20 x 8/8

ez bar up right rows = 45kg x 12, 55 x 8

TRICEPS

dips = bw + 30kg x 10, bw+45kg x 6

V grip push downs = 50 x 9, 57.5 x 4(couldnt keep on the ground to do anymore lol), 50 x 6

ABS

3 sets decline sit ups to failure

3 sets bench leg raise to failure.

a giood workout and over the moon with the bench press PR very happy that i can bench 3 plates lol.

meal 1 - Pancakes - 400cal/40p/30c/10f

total = 400cal/40p/30c/10f

meal 2 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g couscous = 200cal/5p/35c/4.5f

fruit bag - 40cal/10c

total = 472cal/48p/45c/10.4f

rice cake - 30cal/6c

meal 3 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

100g oats = 360cal/11p/60c/8f

100g frozen berries - 40cal/10c

1 rice cake - 30cal/6c

total = 630cal/51p/79c/11f

pwo - 400cal/40p/45c

meal 5 - 200g chicken breast = 232cal/43p/0c/6f

150g fromaig fray - 75cal/12p/5c/1f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total = 452cal/62p/5c/20f

meal 6 - meal 6 - 4 scoop whey = 200cal/40p/3c/3f

25g peanut butter = 145cal/7p/13f

total - 345cal/49p/3c/20f

total = 2729cal/290p/213c/75.5


----------



## Biggerdave

Good liftin mate


----------



## hilly

well after strength training session last night and hitting a few pb's my chest is really suffering lol. set off for hotel airport in 2 hours and fly 2moro morning.

shot 500mg test e yesterday and 250mg this morning so hopefully this should see me over my holiday.

Went and got my bloods taken last night and my blood pressure checked at the same time. came out and 116/69 which she said was very good and she was impressed as i seem in very good health. when i got checked over by gp he also said this which i was happy about but obvously will not know exactly until book tests get back. will ring for these when i get back off holiday or may even drive back up and get a copy.

When i get back i will work on finding maintanance cals then increase by 300-500 per day whule cruising on 250mg test e per week for 6-8 weeks.

i may get a few training sessions in on holiday as i am not one for sitting in the sun cooking all day. i will be eating lots of food but make sure 90% of it is good food and to be honest i have little want for pizza and ****e anymore.


----------



## LittleChris

Have a great time mate and enjoy the food out there.

Get some pictures as well


----------



## dale_flex

Enjoy the holiday mate


----------



## hilly

alright lads quick updat from dominican,

its blood hot i took mt2 1mg very day for 5 days before i came and im going a nice shade of brown. its very lucky i did it seems as im the only person on our flight who hasnt burned very badly lol.p

i did intend to eat alot of fruit and drink their fruit smoothies over here however it seems im allergic and have spent the first 4 days walkin round with a very very bloated and painful stomach and with the runs so im trying to workout what food i can eat and what i cant which is a bit annoying. ive had a few vodkas here and their nothing exciting and am having ice cream/natural yogurt to keep me cool lol.

food is very good they even have a health section were i can get egg white omeletes and boiled chicken etc lol. the heat and bloated stomach has totally destryoyed my apetite however so im barely gtting 3 decent meals a day but im not that fussed its only 2 weeks.

meals consit of wholemeal bread/eggs/grilled sausage/beef/chicken/pork/rice. eating has been very good but with the odd hash brown or piece of french toast. i thought i would want to eat more rubbish but have little to no apetite which is suprising for me. altho i have had 2 bars of american chocolate to try as we dont get it in england but my stomach didnt handle them very well.

their is a little gym and i have got a little arms and shouldrs trained so far while the girlfriend has been sunbathing and burning lol.

going to water park 2moro and then go karting and quad biking next week cnt wait.


----------



## EDG301

Have a good break mate, we all need one once in a while so make the most of it!!!! lucky sod! lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds great mate enjoy it


----------



## hilly

update

landed this morning at 6 and got home by 10. i am holding alot of water more than i ever have before i reckon and have gained some unwanted fat but i enjoyed my holiday alot and ate pretty well to be honest just had ice cream everyday to help cool me down lol

did some weight training the first week and 4 cardio sessios the second just to keep me ticking over and pass a little time.

Plan for the next 3 weeks is to find maintanance so will be eating at 2500cals non training and 3000cals training this week and will take weight sat morning as normal and see what damage has been done.

I am thining of changing my training to a upper/lower split as i have never done this and it will allow me to hit each bodypart twice a week but the actual work volume will be lower than it has been which i feel will be more suited to bulking this year.

i will give it a try and see how it goes. i wont be updating my diet everyday as i was before but i will be keeping the log going with updates on changes etc.

i am currently cruising on 250mg test e per week and will be for the next 8 weeks. i got my bloods done before i went away so will ring for those this thursday.


----------



## hilly

ok first day back on eating right cals were 2500 bang on more or less. no weight training as still feeling tired etc but got 30 mins cardio in pre breaky.

this will be increased to 40 mins during the week. glad the water is coming off now i feel and look a little better.

i have decided to do the upper/lower split i think im goinjg to start a thread in the training section to get peoples opinions but will put it in here as well for input

it will be done every other day

Mon: Lower (Quadricep focused)

Squat: 4-5 x 6-8 with full rests

SLDL: 3 x 6-8 with full rests

Leg press: 2 x 15-20 with full rests

Leg curl: 3 x 5-8 with short rests

Calf raise: 4 x 5 (5 seconds down, 5 seconds pause at bottom)

Tue: Upper (Chest and back focused)

Flat bench: 4-5 x 6-8 with full rests

Row: 4-5 x 6-8 with full rests

Pec Deck- 2 x 12-15 Lateral DB raise- 2 x 10-12 with full rests

Pulldown/chin: 3 x 5-8 with short rests Triceps (your choice - preferably something compound like lying decline ez bar extensions): 2 x 8-10 with full rests

Biceps (your choice): 2 x 8-10 with full rests

Thurs: Lower (glute/ham focused)

Deadlift- 4-5 x 6

Front Squat- 3 x 8

leg curl - 3-5 x 6-12 with short rests

leg ext- 2 x 15

Calf raise - 3 x 10-10-10 (triple drop)

Friday or Saturday: Upper (Shoulder and arm focused)

Incline Dumbell press 3-4 x 6-8

wide grip chin 3-4 x 6-8

Lateral- 3-5 x 8-12 with short rests

One arm DB Row- 2 x 12-15

Triceps (your choice): 2 x 10-12 with full rests 3 x 8-12 with short rests

Biceps (your choice): 2 x 10-12 with full rests 3 x 8-12 with short rests


----------



## Magic Torch

Looks like a little westside routine in there mate, cant be bad


----------



## hilly

yeh to be honest im looking forward to starting it today almost a little excited after being away for 2 weeks lol how sad.


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> yeh to be honest im looking forward to starting it today almost a little excited after being away for 2 weeks lol how sad.


Its good mate, I find it puts a little excitement in the workout as its different to most conventional routines. I found my legs responded well to being worked twice a week.

Make sure you have some extra carbs on the maximum effort days, they are killer. These workouts do really take it out of you, make sure you get your 8+ sleep per night Hilly.


----------



## hilly

yeh magic im getting more sleep now as college has finished so i dont have to get up at 6 for my cardio lol.

I am taking in around 130g carbs non training and bump this upto 200g training days however this will be increased depending on what my weight does this week.


----------



## dale_flex

Nice looking workout that bro. Got to agree with Magic Torch your gonna have to increase your carb intake to get the most from these workouts


----------



## hilly

thnks mate and i will be increasing carbs each week as my weight settles.

right todays first workout was lower 1

smith squats full rest - 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 115 x 8, 120 x 6

was very happy as had no pain in lower ab region so will be doing these for the forseable future. not proper squats but as close as i can get pain free so i was over the moon.

sldl off platform full rest - 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 120 x 6

leg press full rest - 3plates per side x 20, 3.5 x 15

lie leg curl 10 sec rest - 35 x 8, 30 x 8, 45 x 4

seated calfs 5 sec on way up and 5 sec down - 2.5plates x 8, 3plates x 10, 3.5p x 5

stand calf machine 10 sec rest - 13block x 12/12/12/12/12

really enjoyed workout legs feel totally goosed will see how they are 2moro. looking forward to upper body thursday already lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back from the hols and ready to do some damage! 

I hear you on the water retention, it fecking horrible...did your stomach feel like a solid beach ball when you were eating the fruit and carbs?


----------



## borostu82

hows things Hilly? hope all is well mate.


----------



## hilly

Incredible Bulk said:


> back from the hols and ready to do some damage!
> 
> I hear you on the water retention, it fecking horrible...did your stomach feel like a solid beach ball when you were eating the fruit and carbs?


yes mate felt like some1 was pumping my stomach up with a football pump lol.

stu yeh things going ok gained a little to much fat while a way but really enjoyed myself back to organ grinder now


----------



## hilly

well quick update my legs were not to bad as far as doms are concerned when i got up and di cardio fine however they have goten progressivly worse during the day and i like it lol.

seems this training suits me so far looking forward to upper body 2moro


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> yes mate felt like some1 was pumping my stomach up with a football pump lol.
> 
> stu yeh things going ok gained a little to much fat while a way but really enjoyed myself back to organ grinder now





Incredible Bulk said:


> back from the hols and ready to do some damage!
> 
> I hear you on the water retention, it fecking horrible...did your stomach feel like a solid beach ball when you were eating the fruit and carbs?


Why is that guys? Some minor intolerance or summat?


----------



## hilly

something to do with the food in the dominican republic mate.

My girlfriend was the same with the bread she had 2 little white bread buns and was painfully bloated for the next 24 hours. my guess is something to do with the wheat/gluten over their as i had similar issues from the museli.

their fruit is known not to agree with people and we were told in the rep meeting unfortunatly this was 48 hours fter i landed and to late for me ha


----------



## Biggerdave

Learn something new every day mate.... Damn i'm not even going on holiday this yr to have to worry about this sort of thing:thumbdown: used nearly all my entitlement for the two shows this yr:cursing:


----------



## hilly

ahh thats nad news mate,

I am still getting bad stomach pains at the moment and its really annoying me im hoping it just my stomach getting used to the different food again.


----------



## Galtonator

welcome back mate


----------



## EDG301

Glad things are going well mate, keep it up fella!! Dont be too worried about gaining a little fat, otherwise it will hinder your gains. At the end of the day (hate that saying,lol) fat can be lost, so really wouldn't worry too much. Keep driving it forward bro


----------



## hilly

yeh very true edge as long as im gaining muscle im happy and ill just work my ass off to keep fat down to a minimum


----------



## hilly

had a good upper bodyworkout today enjoyed the new session. training took a little bit longer than i would have liked but their was 3 of us adn trained with 2 friends in a diff gym and it made a nice change to have training partners so theirs plus's to match the negatives.

strength was hardly down if down at all which is pleasing. got a comment or to that im looking alot bigger but i no im looking much softer. hopefully the damage done while away will sort itself out in a couple of weeks.

diet has been spot on at 3034 cals


----------



## jw007

holiday snaps mate??


----------



## hilly

check my facebook mate,

peter hill


----------



## LittleChris

You upping the cals anytime soon or carrying on with this approach and seeing how it goes?


----------



## hilly

of course not mate. means i can keep an aye on a any pics ure putting up

also means you can let me know im to fat ha


----------



## LittleChris

Couldn't find you...


----------



## LittleChris

Oh I no recent pictures


----------



## hilly

haha you found it yet, whats your name?


----------



## LittleChris

www.facebook.com/watkinc

Does that work?


----------



## hilly

lol no mate


----------



## LittleChris

Chris Watkins

Either London network, or BPP London

Off to bed now


----------



## bigacb

Cant find you neither hilly. Theres a few peter hills.


----------



## hilly

my pic is of 3 lads 2 with their tops off and one not. check ure reps for my email


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> *my pic is of 3 lads 2 with their tops off and one not*. check ure reps for my email


Sounds interesting.....LOL


----------



## hilly

haha i was waiting for some1 to say that


----------



## pastanchicken

There was a Peter Hill in my year at school, he was a character...


----------



## ares1

found you


----------



## GHS

Chris I'm going to add you on facebook if you don't mind. What does your profile pic look like?

GHS


----------



## LittleChris

CarbWhore said:


> found you


What are you called Jay?

Added you Hilly :thumb:

Sorry GHS, you have to earn the right buddy :cool2:


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> What are you called Jay?
> 
> Added you Hilly :thumb:
> 
> Sorry GHS, you have to earn the right buddy :cool2:


http://www.facebook.com/jyorston


----------



## scotty_new

looking good mate where abouts in cleveland you from?


----------



## hilly

^^^ billingham mate


----------



## hilly

added you lads.


----------



## hilly

weight this morning 14 stone 10 so droped a couple of pounds this week. even tho i am wanting to drop some bodyfat again before starting to bulk i am going to do a mini diet in 3 weeks time so at the moment i will be increasing cals by 300 per day and see what happens with my weight this week.

weight 14 stone 10

training day cals 3300

non training - 2800

still enjoying upper/lower split will post up rest of this weeks workouts 2moro once last upper body is done.

on a side note have been gettin pins and needles in my right arm and not sure what is causing this so will monitor this week and may have to go to docs


----------



## LittleChris

Little treat for you


----------



## hilly

^^^^^^^^^^^ nice video


----------



## hilly

have now finished first full 8 day week of training and have enjoyed it. its a good change doing upper/lower and i feel the extra rest is helping my workouts.

had a really good pump in the gym today and was looked really full. i think this was down to my cheat meal and the 1g of metformin i took last night with the meal.

as above have increased cals as of today and will weigh in again next weekend. thursday is going to be a problem as im at my girlfriends graduation all day so diet will be whatever i can get thats clean.


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds like everything on track then 

Graduation party or is that another day?


----------



## hilly

were going out on the night i think round the local town. we had a celebration meal etc when she found out she had passed on holiday.

i wont be drinking tho driving as the only club thats really open on a thursday after 1ish and is the place to go wont let me in. the head doorman doesnt like me from a mis understanding shall we say a year or so back when i liked my drink to much


----------



## LittleChris

LMAO, thats ma boy. Was barred from two in Exeter for similar misunderstandings. Problem as only 4 to go to :lol:


----------



## hilly

haha thats what i like to here.


----------



## hilly

quick update

diet has been spot on but will be hit and miss 2moro due to spending all day at a graduation event for my girlfriend. wont be able to do am cardio so will do sunday and have 2moro as my day off.

trained lower body today and legs are killing me.


----------



## YoungGun

hilly2008 said:


> weight this morning 14 stone 10 so droped a couple of pounds this week. even tho i am wanting to drop some bodyfat again before starting to bulk i am going to do a mini diet in 3 weeks time so at the moment i will be increasing cals by 300 per day and see what happens with my weight this week.
> 
> weight 14 stone 10
> 
> training day cals 3300
> 
> non training - 2800
> 
> still enjoying upper/lower split will post up rest of this weeks workouts 2moro once last upper body is done.
> 
> *on a side note have been gettin pins and needles in my right arm and not sure what is causing this so will monitor this week and may have to go to docs*


 I have had this before, i'm sure it's either thickening of the blood causing bad circulation or high BP, will try and search out and article i found on it.


----------



## hilly

that would be great pal. jst had bloods done 3 weeks ago and said everything was fine and my blood pressure isnt high.

to be honest as stupid as it sounds i think it may be to much time sat at a comp on desk etc cutting circulation to hands.


----------



## hilly

had a good week of training so far trained upper yesterday and got 6 reps out of 120 on bench so up 3 reps from last week. was happy with this. it was a mistake however as i thought id put 115 on and was going to 120 the next set so was nicely shocked.

diet has been spot on apart from a slight change to 2 meals wed due to being stuck out all day at girlfriends graduation. will weigh in 2moro morning but it looks like weight has stayed the same this week so will increase cals again by 300 daily as of 2moro.


----------



## jw007

I hear you had a bit of a mishap squatting???

Reckon could be a hernia???

Anyway...

Im looking amazing, doesn't look like me any more but a real HULK bodybuilder lol. Very big when relaxed, but looking muscular and defined when flexed. Have got some striations and vascularity.... so my trainer says


----------



## hilly

yes mate or the very very beginning of 1 so looks like squats could be out unless i start only going so far down and use smith machien not sure yet.

haha glad you are coming in nicely got any tv deals lined up


----------



## LittleChris

Have you got a belt for squatting?

I have ordered one- seem to be pretty useful from what I have read, help boost the weights up as well.


----------



## hilly

i have a material one that i use as i find leather ones dig into my belly haha.


----------



## LittleChris

Hmm, I am just going to wear a tshirt and a thick top when I use mine. Will let you know if it helps.


----------



## Magic Torch

Bad news on the hernia mate I hope it heals up quick!

I started dieting on Monday, 12 and a half weeks out from my comp...meeting my coach on Saturday so he can take a look at me in my skin tight pants and tell me if I have any massive striations in my glutes....I feel awesome, was on the tube this morning and some young men saw the 13" pythons under my shirt, as I gripped the hand rail my bicep flaired and I saw them gasp in appreciation it felt sooooo good and made me so horney I had to play with my self when I go to work...


----------



## Biggerdave

That does not sound good mate. Any idea how you got it?

Dave


----------



## Biggerdave

Magic Torch said:


> Bad news on the hernia mate I hope it heals up quick!
> 
> I started dieting on Monday, 12 and a half weeks out from my comp...meeting my coach on Saturday so he can take a look at me in my skin tight pants and tell me if I have any massive striations in my glutes....I feel awesome, was on the tube this morning and some young men saw the 13" pythons under my shirt, as I gripped the hand rail my bicep flaired and I saw them gasp in appreciation it felt sooooo good and made me so horney I had to play with my self when I go to work...


That was me by the way, your lookin hench:lol: :tongue: :thumbup1:

(You are one sick puppy mate)


----------



## shorty

*alpha 6 *

*
*

*
**drive by*

:gun_bandana:


----------



## weeman

* G-UNIT *

*DRIVE BY*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> * G-UNIT *
> 
> *DRIVE BY*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


*GINGER ALERT !!!*

* WARNING*

*GINGER ALERT !!!*

* WARNING*


----------



## dmcc

Hilly - what belly???


----------



## hilly

thanks guys,

dave - im not sure mate according to the guy i spoke to today its just the very very beggining and if i dont do anything to agravate it then it shouldnt bother me and i shouldnt need anything doing to it. apparantly the hernia is just small and trying to push thru when strain is put on it so if i dont strain it then it will be fine hopefully.

i need to see a good physio i reckon if it does get worse which it shouldnt if i work around it.

dmcc the belly i have grown while getting bf to 15% lol during my holiday. in the process of rectifying this a little now


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> dave - im not sure mate according to the guy i spoke to today its just the very very beggining and if i dont do anything to agravate it then it shouldnt bother me and i shouldnt need anything doing to it. apparantly the hernia is just small and trying to push thru when strain is put on it so if i dont strain it then it will be fine hopefully.
> 
> i need to see a good physio i reckon if it does get worse which it shouldnt if i work around it.
> 
> dmcc the belly i have grown while getting bf to 15% lol during my holiday. in the process of rectifying this a little now


15% :confused1: are you mental???

Thats gotta be super shredded going by standards of "others":whistling:


----------



## hilly

LMFAO


----------



## LittleChris

Nah bro, judging by your photos on Facebook you are about 12%, you just hold water.

The other blonde guy, the one who's lap you are pictured sitting in on about 50 photos, is about 15%

:thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha yeh he was a big lad only 20 as well. from wales.


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> 15% :confused1: are you mental???
> 
> Thats gotta be super shredded going by standards of "others":whistling:


He is right for once, that still is lean. Why I ota!


----------



## LittleChris

Before leaving for the gym...I always "exercise" the soul...this morning I had a great "workout"...one of the devotion readings was in Psalm 25...specifically verse 4 and 5..."Show me Thy ways. O Lord; teach me they paths." "Lead me in thy truth and teach me: for THOU ART THE GOD OF MY SALVATION. On Thee do I wait all the day."


----------



## winger

LittleChris said:


> Before leaving for the gym...I always "exercise" the soul...this morning I had a great "workout"...one of the devotion readings was in Psalm 25...specifically verse 4 and 5..."Show me Thy ways. O Lord; teach me they paths." "Lead me in thy truth and teach me: for THOU ART THE GOD OF MY SALVATION. On Thee do I wait all the day."


Book of Psalms, it's all of them...lol

Click here.

Each and every day I thank God for my blessings, family and the air in my lungs, doing pretty well so far. :beer: <----might not be the most appropriate smiley..lol


----------



## hilly

good reading. I think even god would approve of that smiley winger or the one i talk to


----------



## hilly

ok thought i would put some form of update in here.

I have decided to hire Phil hernon to posts on Professional muscle to help me with my training and diet etc. i am just halfway thru his 10 day trial/induction phase so he can gauge my metabolism etc then i will send him pics and he will decide what he wants me to do from their. goal is to be at heaviest possible weight in best condition for the nabba north in may. i wont be keeping a detailed log obviously because 1 i am very far out and 2 he has other paying clients on this site as well as others and doesnt like to much being given away 

weight this morning 206lb, 14 stone 7. not as lean as i would like but thats not important at the moment. im just getting into the swing of things with an adjusted training program training 3 days on 1 off. 3 working sets per bodypart to failure done every 3 days so twice a week.

diet has changed so just getting used to this. I am now only eating when hungry so averaging about 5 meals per day. all solid foods no shakes etc until he changes things fter initial period.

noticable lifts this week decline dumbell press 47.5 for 11 reps so heavier next week.

standing dumbell rows so same as barbell rows but with dumbells not the ones leaning on a bench. 50kg for 10 reps. will go to 55's next week.

dips today got 11 reps out of 50kg round my waist. bit buggerd here as once i get to the 55's the gym doesnt have any bigger ones so will move to close grip bench press i imagine.

i have discoverd i have the very early stages of a hernia so no free barbell squats. i am playing with smith squats and legs to see which doesnt give me pain.

gear is just 250mg per week and wont be changing until he says. cant see it happening soon as strength has been increasing each week for past 2 weeks and not even into full flow with diet yet etc.

i am looking forward to see what changes he makes and what changes i can make to myself over the next 6 months.


----------



## dale_flex

Thats soem nice strength there mate you can't beat the feelong of throwing around the heaviest dbs in your gym


----------



## hilly

thnks mate im just annoyed im guna have to change up exercise when i havnt hit a sticking point but im guna try and blag them to get some 60's i reckon.


----------



## dale_flex

Good luck with that mate me and a few lads at our gym have been trying to talk the owner into getting some 70s for a while about 3 years but its not happened yet!


----------



## YoungGun

if you don't mind me asking hilly, what sort of price range is it to hire someone to help you?


----------



## Prodiver

winger said:


> Book of Psalms, it's all of them...lol
> 
> Click here.
> 
> Each and every day I thank God for my blessings, family and the air in my lungs, doing pretty well so far. :beer: <----might not be the most appropriate smiley..lol


Did you know, Wings, that the vast majority of the pubs in the UK were founded by the Church as places of food, drink and bed for pilgrims?

That's why so many are named The Bull after the Bull - legal document - ordering villages to set them up.

And everyone - man woman and child - drank ale, as the water often wasn't safe. So much for the sad Puritans which are your US heritage!


----------



## hilly

YoungGun said:


> if you don't mind me asking hilly, what sort of price range is it to hire someone to help you?


l hit you a pm mate


----------



## hilly

pro thats a good point i have actually read about that before somewere but cant remember. i no we coverd in history about the drinking ale due to the poor water.


----------



## dmcc

In Dublin in the 1800's children were given a half-pint of Guinness every day at school as it was safer than the water, and better for them.


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> In Dublin in the 1800's children were given a half-pint of Guinness every day at school as it was safer than the water, and better for them.


And just look what it did to your forebears, big man! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Yep, you don't see many skinny Irish people, do you? Guinness and potatoes.


----------



## hilly

update,

weight has droped a lb or 2 this week down to 14 stone 8ish.

pulled my right bicep last tuesday so havnt been able to train chest/back or biceps which is a bit of a nightmare but have managed to get some decent legs in and shoulders/triceps.

shoulders i am just doing side laterals for machine as cant do anything else due to bicep.

triceps i did dips again today but cant ge the 55kg dumbel attached to my waist as its to big and couldnt get 2 plates and a 10 round either so did a rest paus set with the 45kg db of 12-8-4.

will change this exercise to close grip bench this week if bicep holds up. rest day 2moro so just a little cardio and fingers crossed ill be able to do some chest and maybe light back wed.


----------



## LittleChris

Is the bicep a serious problem or just something that will ease in the next week or so?

Pain doing dips without a weight belt I can tell you. I have to hold the weight in between my groin :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Not if your a wimp like me and can only manage bodyweight dips


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Is the bicep a serious problem or just something that will ease in the next week or so?
> 
> Pain doing dips without a weight belt I can tell you. I have to hold the weight in between my groin :lol:


not seriouse i hope mate its much better now than it was last week so im hoping just pulled it a little.

i have a belt mate but the 55kg dumbel is to big to wrap the chain around and do dips due to the size of it lol fecking nightmare as my strength has been going from better to better on these. will move to heavy close grip bench now and try and smash a PB or 2 but this means i need a spotter were with dips i could just go till i fell ha


----------



## Joshua

Loving the dips Hilly! Can you get a little bit of extra chain from a hardware shop and clip a carabina through one or both of the belt loops. This lets you add additional weight onto a belt when it can't fit between your legs. Using that, you should be able to use plates rather than DB.

Hope the bi recovers well, and soon.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## hilly

thats a good thought pal ill have a look. to be honest i think really now im upto that weight i should switch to close grip bench. not sure how beneficial it will be for my shoulders dipping with 60kg round my waist lol.

having an extra rest day today so hopefully will help bi. just did 20 mins cardio this am.


----------



## Biggerdave

How are you finding Phil Hernon mate? I used to read Pro Muscle a fair bit and i always thought him a bit of a funny guy, almost rude sometimes


----------



## Joshua

CGBP are good - no doubt.

As far as your shoulders on dipping goes, I don't see why it would be a problem, as long as progression is steady and form is good. I have found my shoulders and upper back just got stronger the further I go with dips.

Either way (dips, CGBP or both) I am sure your tris will go from strength to strength.

All the best,

J


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> How are you finding Phil Hernon mate? I used to read Pro Muscle a fair bit and i always thought him a bit of a funny guy, almost rude sometimes


Good mate altho i totally agree with what you said. he is very blunt which to be honest is the one of the reasons i hired him. he explains things and answers every question very quick so his service is very good. his methods are very much outside the box.

However he is blunt with his answers and sometimes you will just get a NO in capitla red letters lol like when i asked if i get a cheat meal i just got NO lol which is was a little upsetting but im managing.

good points josh ill see if i can adapt the belt and keep going with dips until i hit a wall then switch.


----------



## dale_flex

What about reverse grip bench for tri's mate?


----------



## YoungGun

Thanks for PM Hilly. Very reasonable pricing really, not sure i need it yet as i get alot of help of you guys

Food for thought though.


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> What about reverse grip bench for tri's mate?


never really done em mate always found they put alot of stress oin my wrist and preferd close grip but i may have a play with them. do you rate it as an exercise?


----------



## hilly

YoungGun said:


> Thanks for PM Hilly. Very reasonable pricing really, not sure i need it yet as i get alot of help of you guys
> 
> Food for thought though.


no worries mate, we do try and be helpful and to be honest you can make alot of progress from the help off guys on here. im using it more of a way of increasing my knowledge and more research if anything


----------



## winger

Prodiver said:


> Did you know, Wings, that the vast majority of the pubs in the UK were founded by the Church as places of food, drink and bed for pilgrims?
> 
> That's why so many are named The Bull after the Bull - legal document - ordering villages to set them up.
> 
> And everyone - man woman and child - drank ale, as the water often wasn't safe. So much for the sad Puritans which are your US heritage!


You are such a wealth of information. I didn't know that.


----------



## dale_flex

hilly2008 said:


> never really done em mate always found they put alot of stress oin my wrist and preferd close grip but i may have a play with them. do you rate it as an exercise?


Find them ok mate they're just another alternative compound move for tri's. Alot easier to focus on tri's working when i perform them on a smith machine. Don't get me wrong they're not a staple in my routine but a decent alternative to have in your ****nal bud. :thumb:


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> However he is blunt with his answers and sometimes you will just get a NO in capitla red letters lol like when i asked if i get a cheat meal i just got NO lol which is was a little upsetting but im managing.


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

i like his style :thumb:

Everything ok?


----------



## hilly

yes mate, at the moment im relativly happy. weight is dropping yet strength is on the up and im beating all previous lifts from session to session. im also only doing 10mins cardio all out on cross trainer for 6 days of the week pwo so cnt complain at the moment.

no cheat meal coming up 3 weeks now but i may have something like steak and chips this sat as the girlfriend is complaining we havnt been out for a meal lol.

apart from that not much going on. no changes in diet or training or anything at the moment.

oh i have replaced 1 meal with 5 tablespoons of liquad beef amino acid at his recommendation. this means replacing a 500cal meal with a 100cal supp meal that is purely 25g of protein that will be used directly by my body im led to believe. apparantly it equates to taking in 40g of protein from whey.

the choc flavour tastes nice. it also seems to curb my apetite so im having it as my meal after training as im still not on any whey protein etc so no pwo shake.


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> oh i have replaced 1 meal with 5 tablespoons of liquad beef amino acid at his recommendation. this means replacing a 500cal meal with a 100cal supp meal that is purely 25g of protein that will be used directly by my body im led to believe. apparantly it equates to taking in 40g of protein from whey.


haha, i remember he got banned from bb.com in a debate over liquid amminos, the guy knows his stuff so im sure you will do well.


----------



## hilly

yes mate i have read many mixed reviews on them. some seem to think their amazing others just another supp. from the research ive done they are pretty similar to the peptopro myprotein have just started selling but an easier version and slightly quicker absorbed. ill give them a try and if their no good ditch them.

only been using them 3 days so a little early to tell. ill report progress in a couple of weeks when things change and are in full swing


----------



## dmcc

Hilly where did you get it? It seems like liquid gold...


----------



## hilly

bodyshapersfitness sell a version made by EFX called liquid amino that phil told me to get as its almost identical to the liquid beef aminos he has made in usa.

pepto pro is a protein powder version my protein have started selling.

basically for 40g of protein from whey the same of this stuff is only 25g of protein due to its high amino acid content and the way the body uses it.

check out here http://www.bodybuilding-supplements.co.uk/pure-liquid-amino-elite.html

and peptopro http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/peptopro/

. funnily enough my dad used to train with eddy ellwood and they used to use a medical product called minamino which is almost identical but it got banned when foot and mout came about due to it being made from beef. i am trying to source this stuff tho as its a little cheaper than the liquad amino especially when he wants me taking 5 tablespoons at a time and you only get 32 in a bottle.


----------



## hilly

haha very true mate, we do like our food.

to be honest this approach at the moment is working wel but only time will tell. will weigh myself sat to see wether any change but close grip bench is up from 10 reps on 100kg last session to 7 reps out of 110kg. working in the 80% rom range so no lock out at the top.

think i am going to do these on the smith tho from now on as its a nightmare getting a spotter during on a morning and sets have to go to failure.


----------



## dale_flex

I do close grip bench on the bench press machine with the cable e-z bar across the handles. Not sure on your bench press machine but the one i do this on is by panatta bud


----------



## hilly

thats an interesting idea using an ez bar. i may have a bash at that actually.

thnks mate reps.


----------



## hilly

update

eating and training is all going well. im actually down 2lb since saturday already with the introduction of the lba and drop of a solid meal which is expected as theirs 300cals different yet i have no hunger issues with this change at all.

Cardio is still just at 10 mins pwo on training days 1 and 3 then 10 mins on off day then repeat so 6 days out of 7.

i have however ripped/pulled/ done something to my pec yesterday decline benching. i had ice on it last night and its slightly bruised today. it doesnt look anything horrific its just a red patch around the size of a 50p so im hoping it should heal up soon and my bicep still isnt 100% so i havnt trained back/biceps in 2 weeks.

in light of this im going to train legs today if i can get my arm over the bar for squats lol then im taking sat/sun to heal up so will just do 20 mins cardio each day and hopefully will be good to go by monday. if not ill just train legs again.

First cheat meal 2moro night in 3 weeks and to be honest i could go without it but feel bad for my girl as we havnt been out so im just guna have steak/jacket pot and maybe some chips then get some greek yogurt and raisens and oats ive been fancying on the way home.


----------



## YoungGun

Sorry to hear about the injuries mate.

Sounds like a minor tear on the pec, similar to what happened to my bicep not long ago.

I had to rest for 6 weeks, got physio at the same time aswell. I took two weeks off everything then tried to train around it.

It's a right cnut! :cursing:


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, whats ****ed me off is its my own fault, normally i have been doing decline dumbells but i cant get the 55's up bymyself so set up a decline barbell. didnt warm up properly as got chating and missed 2 warm up sets fook knows how and felt it go on first set. trained threw it as well like an **** lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sh1t, sorry to read about your pec... hope it recovers quickly.

dont try and train through it, rest it and get it checked mate


----------



## ares1

sorry to hear about the injuries, hope you heal soon.


----------



## LittleChris

Get her to massage it after the cheat meal bro


----------



## LittleChris

Your pec that is :lol:


----------



## jw007

hilly2008 said:


> update
> 
> eating and training is all going well. im actually down 2lb since saturday already with the introduction of the lba and drop of a solid meal which is expected as theirs 300cals different yet i have no hunger issues with this change at all.
> 
> Cardio is still just at 10 mins pwo on training days 1 and 3 then 10 mins on off day then repeat so 6 days out of 7.
> 
> i have however ripped/pulled/ done something to my pec yesterday decline benching. i had ice on it last night and its slightly bruised today. it doesnt look anything horrific its just a red patch around the size of a 50p so im hoping it should heal up soon and my bicep still isnt 100% so i havnt trained back/biceps in 2 weeks.
> 
> in light of this im going to train legs today if i can get my arm over the bar for squats lol then im taking sat/sun to heal up so will just do 20 mins cardio each day and hopefully will be good to go by monday. if not ill just train legs again.
> 
> First cheat meal 2moro night in 3 weeks and to be honest i could go without it but feel bad for my girl as we havnt been out so im just guna have steak/jacket pot and maybe some chips then get some greek yogurt and raisens and oats ive been fancying on the way home.


Poss a pec tear mate, Im expert ha ha

Avoid and "pec" movements

so that would include dumbell shoulder press etc etc and dips and even squats as stretches pec etc

But you can train around it with isolation exercises

As pecs not getting trained, use time to concetrate on triceps, single arm dumbell extensions are good, both overhead and lying

Drop weight a bit but increase rep range...

2 weeks rest on pec should be enough, before you can test water with light bench press

Build up slow, as soon as feel "pull" thats enough weight:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

thnks col,

just got back from training legs and some fooooking how ive managed to pull my other bicep griping the ham string curl machine. ive never had so many injuries in my life.

I am training my **** off to be honest ive never pushed myself so much but i have never trained 3 days on 1 day off repeat before and think i may be over training.

ive also worked out im only averaging 2100-2400 cals per day so no wounder my body is taking a battering. iv emailed phil to get his thoughts and say we need to change things up.

i will be taking the next couple of days off and resting and sticking to diet with my first cheat meal in 3 weeks sat night.


----------



## Joshua

hilly2008 said:


> ...i have never trained 3 days on 1 day off repeat before and think i may be over training...


Apart from the diet, it maybe worth checking your volume and loads. When training frequency alters, your may need to drop your volume a little, and then build it back up [iME].

All the best mate,

J


----------



## hilly

thnks for the input boys much appreciated.

some good points ill take into consideration and will just beast my legs.


----------



## dale_flex

Sorry to hear about the injuries mate. Get rested and healed up as I need you at full health so we can throw some big weights about when i visit in a few months,Dale


----------



## hilly

aye i will be in good health for that. will have to get some form of pre workout shot in so you dont make me feel small


----------



## DRED

fookin hell mate sounds like you been in the wars abit


----------



## hilly

haha yeh just a bit dred,

well chest is a little better today i can drive etc no problems so im happy. just done some cardio yest, today and will do same 2moro then legs as scheduled on tuesday.

had cheat meal last night which consisted of

spicy lamb sausage in tomato sauce with rice for starter

duck in orange and ginger sauce with chips which was lovely but didnt eat the chips as they were ****e

for dessert i cooked littlelukes version of an oat cake but with raisens,banana,apple and a chunk of toffee cut up into little pieces. i ate half of this with a toffee muller light over the top and the other half with some low fat ice cream and diabetic syrup was lovely but i had some naughty stomach pains after lol.


----------



## YoungGun

Sounds like a nice treat mate. Keeps the Mrs happy

Will need to get that recipe of your soon, did you decided how your training is going to be now?

You taking time off?


----------



## hilly

yeh mate just give me a shout for recipe,

training ive had i will only be training legs until pec is better and whatever else i can that doesnt cause any problems. on days not training cardio will be done 20 mins pre breaky. everything else will be the same.


----------



## Biggerdave

Must be depressing mate... any ideas why this suddenly happened?


----------



## hilly

i think its due to the training programm change, 3 days on 1 day off repeat. i have been doing some HIT style training and hitting a bodypart twice in 8 days. ive never done this before so think my body has just been shocked alittle. plus i am not doing enough warm up sets for this type of training but this will be rectified


----------



## leafman

Not been about much but just had a lil catch up, sorry to hear about ur peck mate and hope it heals soon, take it easy


----------



## hilly

thnks mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

your not having much luck with the injuries....how's the bicep?


----------



## hilly

bicep seems to be much better actually thnks mate and chest is getting their slowly but surely.

guna train legs today then may go in and try some delts and biceps wed depending on how chest feels etc. i can lift arm above head etc now with no pain so hopefully should be able to do a bit lol.

no squats today tho as cant get arm around the bar so will be leg press.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont grip the handles too hard this time!!

i find myself placing palms on the thighs during leg extensions as i too grip too hard during the harder reps


----------



## hilly

gd tip


----------



## hilly

havnt put an update in here for a while.

Got some bloods taken 2 weeks ago after being on 250mg per week since july when i got back off holiday. i have now been on since december.

doctor just phoned me and everything is fine and in normal ranges she sees no issues at all. blood pressure was fine when she checked other week. so all is good.

Currently i am sitting at around 200lb and strength is going up every week since i started with phil i havnt had a week yet were my strength has leveled out so he see's no need to change anything as i am putting on muscle according to him while droppng a little bodyfat which does seem to be the case as i am leaning out ever so slightly.

i have been running chinese generic growth at 3.3iu per day for the past 3 weeks and will continue to do so for 3-4 months to see if i get any benefit off it. i will then come off it for a couple of months then try some hyge when i prep for my first show in may at the same dose see if i notice any difference between the 2.

all in all things are plodding on ahead slowly but surely. cheat meal every 2/3 weeks and cardio 10 mins all out everyday but leg day. training is still 3 days on 1 day off.


----------



## dmcc

Excellent news about the bloods Hilly, you must be happy.


----------



## hilly

yeh to be honest my bloods are always good. the only time they have been bad was the start of this year when i was doing a keto diet and my cholesterol went to 9.5


----------



## dmcc

Is that all? :lol: Mine was off the scale. I was retested at the start of July and I've heard nothing, so I'm assuming no news is good news.


----------



## hilly

yeh i would presume the same lol.

i dont ask for them to look for anything particular but it is a clinic for people who use anabolics. if the doc says to me all my results are fine and he isnt concerned then i see no reason to be concerned myself.


----------



## dmcc

That's good. I went to my GP for a general once-over and he ordered the tests as there's a small history of heart trouble on my dad's side, and that's what showed the cholesterol to be all over the place.


----------



## hilly

yeh i got mine done in march and cholesterol was 9.6 or summit. he blamed the gear straight away but i wa sure it was the keto diet. anyway i changed to carb cycling and went low fat and 6 weeks later got em done again. total cholesterol droped to 4.8 i think. shut him and her up lol. the argued for ages at first it must be the gear.


----------



## dmcc

My GP had no explanation. He thought diet at first, but then I explained how I ate (needn't have bothered, it was like talking to a brick wall). He referred me to a consultant who ordered more tests - he's the one I've not heard from - and moaned at me as my BMI was 36. I said "like I care?"


----------



## hilly

yeh their pretty useless. i asked my local gp for blood tests and he said no way peter i am not going to condone you using steroids and help you. i was ****ed of i just walked out before i started shouting at him lol.

if i was a smack head he would help no probs


----------



## dmcc

I've not told my GP about my gear use; given what he wrote on my referral letter, it's just as well: "Mr [dmcc] goes to the gym and uses supplements, which he thinks contain fish oil". :cursing: WTF?? I used most of those words, but not in that order.


----------



## hilly

haha lmao


----------



## RACK

I had the same issues but mine was due to letro. Had bloods done for Thyroid function and they called me back wanting to put me on statins????


----------



## dale_flex

About time you brought this thread back to life mate. Glad to hear your making good progress too. How's all the injuries now fella?


----------



## hilly

injuries are much better. still having niggles were my biceps connect to bone near elbow but it seems to be getting better slowly and its not stopping me training so im happy.

strength is still on the up got 1 rep more again on squats than last leg session so as long as strength still moves up im happy.


----------



## Magic Torch

How you looking at the minute Hilly? Are there any recent pics on here? Are you still on track for competing at the show you were gonna do?

Hope your well bud x


----------



## hilly

hey magic,

im not looking to bad. bodyfat got a little higher than i wanted but my body just seems to sit better at around 13-15%. When trying to keep it around 10 i was getting a few injuries round training and felt run down etc. was having to do 30-40 mins cardio everyday just to keep bf down so wasnt ideal.

no recent pics at the moment mate proberly wont post any till jan now when i start prepping for show. im just trying to put on some decent lean mass at the moment and focusing on getting stronger. everything going according to plan i should be competing as planned in may. im just hoping i dnt have exams etc that will get in the way of this as i start uni in 2 weeks.


----------



## Magic Torch

Dont worry mate, Uni gives you soooo much time to train lol! I had like 15 hours of lectures a week! You'll be fine!

I think BF level a little higher when bulking is the best way, you need to have some BF to really train hard, at the moment I am quite lean and you can tell cause my workouts are ok but as soon as I run out of gas, thats it! KO'd! I plan on keeping at around 12-15% when I bulk after the comp, sensible I think.

Good luck hope your back too 100% soon!


----------



## hilly

thnks mate, all in all lifting is going well strength is on the up every week so i catn complain. i got 6 reps out of 130kg in decline bench yesterday which i was very happy with.

My goals for xmas are

decline bench - 140kg for atleast 5 reps

squat - 170 for atleast 5 reps - currently 150 for 6 reps.

continual improvement on everything else while keeping bodyfat in relative check.


----------



## dale_flex

Them goals will be smashed by xmas buddy i'm sure of it.


----------



## hilly

at the rate im making progress im hoping so buddy. especially as im still only on 250mg per week. once some dose uppage is applied should be their no problems.


----------



## RACK

Are you blast/cruising hilly?


----------



## hilly

sort of mate, at the moment you could class it as a cruise but i am making good gains in strength etc so i would actually call it a low dose cycle as the term cruise is for maintaining etc which in theory should be between 100-200mg per week in my opinion.

As im making gains i wouldnt say i was cruising. when the gains stop then dose will be bumped up to 500mg once diet has been adjusted.


----------



## jw007

What happend with your prep guy hilly????


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> What happend with your prep guy hilly????


sorry joe totally mised this. still working with him mate. we have just uped dosage to 500mg test e per week. strength is still on the up weekly and im hitting new PR weekly so no complaints.

weight seems to be staying the same more or less but i look to be leaning up.


----------



## alan87

hey hilly....havent checked in before but read a bit...what are you weighing at the moment mate?


----------



## hilly

around 202lbs am weight give or take. seems to be staying stable while strength is on the up so i am happy enough as long as im getting stronger should mean im putting muscle on.


----------



## GHS

Any updates mate?

GHS


----------



## hilly

GHS said:


> Any updates mate?
> 
> GHS


Alright pal hows things,

Im just plodding along slow and steady. weight was 205lb this morning strength has been going up and up.

Recent best lifts - decline dumbell press - 55kg dumbells for 7

squat - 160 x 8 which is massive for me and my bad knee

im doing pull downs with 1 off the stack and dumbell rowing the 55's.

All other lifts are still going up week by week so im happy.

Got a 4 point caliper test done last week at 11%ish so bf had droped 2-3% over the last 8 weeks while strength has gone up and weight maintained which means recomp so im very happy.

will be getting a 7 point test done at uni 2moro and every month from now to track things more accurate. they also want to use me as a test subject for a new machine that test bf/weight/muscle mass also water amount in body and it even tells you if you have more muscle on right arm or left arm etc. then i will be going to use a hydrotub thing were they dip you in water so they can compare to see how good this machine is.

Im more than happy to take part.

Gear was 250mg test e from june to sept. then increased to 500mg around 4 weeks ago. As of next week dose will be going to 700mg.

Diet is the same as a few pages back only fruit and veg for carbs, chicken and eggs for protein and olive/walnut oil for fat.

Im averaging between 5-6 meals per day with liquid aminos between meals so cals around 2800-3300 per day depending. cardio is 10 mins every day all out on cross trainer apart from leg day.

thats it really nothing exciting just plodding on.


----------



## hilly

well had areally good weekend at the show.

Jordan did really well altho i think he should have had 2nd IMO of course. Was good to meet him and go for tea with our girlfriends after the show. met IB and dan off here which was good etc would have been good to meet a few more but was a hectic weekend.

The show has made me realise how much more work i have to do but has made me even more motivated which says alot. i Had an awesome training session today and will continue to put everything i have into this in the hope of making as much improvement as i can by next jan/feb.

The biggest wake up for me was realising how much more muscle mass i need to gain. DAM does walking round those shows make you feel small ha.


----------



## RACK

Think I might have spotted you on sunday at the show mate. Did Jordan come up to you after he got off stage, it was on the 1st tier and you were sat with a girl? Sorry if not.


----------



## hilly

dont think so mate i had a blue t shirt on and the girl i was with was blonde


----------



## clarkey

Hi mate didnt manage to see you at the weekend but sounds like you enjoyed the show and it gave you some motivation. I see that you are using the liquid aminos how are you finding these compared to the powder BCAA? as these are something that I have looked at in the past.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> well had areally good weekend at the show.
> 
> The biggest wake up for me was realising how much more muscle mass i need to gain. DAM does walking round those shows make you feel small ha.


You looked big, alot bigger than in your display photo on here! How old are you mate?

Ive had a fair old read of your journal, good to see someone that knows there stuff. You popping down to the Hercules on Sunday?

Scott


----------



## RACK

Sorry mate, my mistake.


----------



## hilly

clarkey said:


> Hi mate didnt manage to see you at the weekend but sounds like you enjoyed the show and it gave you some motivation. I see that you are using the liquid aminos how are you finding these compared to the powder BCAA? as these are something that I have looked at in the past.


i looked out for you pal but it was a very hectic weekend and very rushed i thought.

I think they are a good addition mate altho very expensive. i am having 5 tablespoons inbetween meals which gives me 25g protein each serving. I think if trying to keeo bodyfat lowish and build muscle slowly which is what i am trying to do then their great but next year when im doing a bit of a heavier bulk i wont use them as they do suppress ure apetite i find.

I will keep them in around training tho as i think their perfect pre and post workout.

Also a very good addition to dieting IMO as you get alot of protein for little cals. i believe i have read 25g of protein from those is equivelant to 50g from whey or around those figures plus the apetite supressent that it does for me would be a great benefit in a diet and i will be using them in my first show.


----------



## hilly

RobZombie said:


> You looked big, alot bigger than in your display photo on here! How old are you mate?
> 
> Ive had a fair old read of your journal, good to see someone that knows there stuff. You popping down to the Hercules on Sunday?
> 
> Scott


Im 23 mate just working on adding some size before i start dieting jan/feb time at the moment u looked a fair old size ureself.

I wont be popping down mate would love to but im from near middlesbrough so its a 2.5 hours drive for me their and the same back lol.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> Im 23 mate just working on adding some size before i start dieting jan/feb time at the moment u looked a fair old size ureself.
> 
> I wont be popping down mate would love to but im from near middlesbrough so its a 2.5 hours drive for me their and the same back lol.


Competing next year then bud? Im 20 myself also packing on the size will be competing at the south coast juniors in April is the plan.

And thats fair enough, it took me and Dan 3 hours to get down to Notts from Colchester, think thats the furthest ive ever ventured for a show.. made though most of it though got epicly ****ed on the sunday night lol!

Best of luck for the future mate.


----------



## hilly

RobZombie said:


> Competing next year then bud? Im 20 myself also packing on the size will be competing at the south coast juniors in April is the plan.
> 
> And thats fair enough, it took me and Dan 3 hours to get down to Notts from Colchester, think thats the furthest ive ever ventured for a show.. made though most of it though got epicly ****ed on the sunday night lol!
> 
> Best of luck for the future mate.


Yes mate will be doing the nabba first timers i reckon. you should do bloody well in the juniors at ure size pal.

good luck to u 2


----------



## dmcc

Mate, if you felt small how do you think I felt in Portsmouth? :lol:


----------



## hilly

dmcc said:


> Mate, if you felt small how do you think I felt in Portsmouth? :lol:


HAHA i think our problem is mate we feel small no matter were we go or i do anyway


----------



## dmcc

I felt worse at the BPC finals - fat and weak.


----------



## Biggerdave

Glad to see things are going well mate, looks like the Hernon way is working!

Are you going to be updating this more often again now?

Dave


----------



## hilly

Nopt at the moment mate as not much going on.

I keep updating changes but they are not many to be honest. meal sizes stay the same till i start to come down in weight i just have more or less meals each day and training stays the same.

I do keep documenting what ever changes to supplements but like i said earlier i have just moved up to 700mg test last week.

No other compounds at all and this will remain the same right up till xmas and beyond i imagine.

I have got a bottle of IGF that i am going to use this next month i think. Im going to try a new method of microdosing which means i will take the 50mcg shot for the right quad and split it into 5 jabs and inject 5 different parts of the quad. the theory is that igf gets abosbed pretty quick and in higher dosages only alittle gets used locally. from what i have read microdosing allows all the smaller dose to be used by the local muscle so you should get more of a localised effect to bring that muscle up.

Something Datbru has mentioned over on pro muscle so thought i would give it a try using just biceps and guads. 50mcg split into 5 jabs shot in each quad then each bicep on the morning of that muscle being trained.

should be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hmmmm, hope the IGF goes well mate.


----------



## oaklad

nice to put a face to the name on sunday i no what u mean about feeling small at shows


----------



## Joshua

> from what i have read microdosing allows all the smaller dose to be used by the local muscle so you should get more of a localised effect to bring that muscle up.


FWIW I concur with this for all sorts of other agents other than IGF1 (helios; slin IM, gh) - hence the comments in my log of 50jabs a day.

J


----------



## hilly

cheers bulk,

oaklad were you sat in my row?

Joshua your opinion is worth alot pal thnks for the input


----------



## oaklad

yeah about 5 seats down from you and your girlfriend


----------



## Steedee

I was walking round the venue looking for a guy with no head. 

I havent seen a pic of ya boatrace mate so wouldnt have known who you was.

Things looking good though mate.


----------



## hilly

haha i no if id of walked around with phone in mouth use would have recognised me.

Not much going on same as above really plodding along. got 8 reps out of the 55's on decline press yesterday so happy with that.

Out for a meal for anniversary 2night. Not getting on here as much as before due to alot of uni work and work etc


----------



## dale_flex

Thats one rep increase on the decline db's isnt it mate? Enjoy your anniversary bud and eat some proper food too! Your cheat meals are like my clean meals


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> Thats one rep increase on the decline db's isnt it mate? Enjoy your anniversary bud and eat some proper food too! Your cheat meals are like my clean meals


yes mate, i need another 1 rep then i am going to gibe the 60's a bash as unfortunatly their are no 57.5's

HAHA about the food. well i had a detour from the diet last night as went to sunderland dogs. i didnt drink or anything just had a fruit salad for starter and steak and veg for dinner.

kept it clean and good so i can then eat whatever i want tonight and i will be having a dessert. should be good


----------



## willsey4

Hey Hilly, finally found your journal and subscribed.

Hows it all going? Any update pics?


----------



## hilly

Things going ok thnks mate not many updates in here as things are not changing much. gear is just test, meals are 40p/50c/20f and i eat when hungry with amino acids between meals. so somedays 4 meals somedays 6.

AAS usuage is just test nothing else started at 250mg for 6 weeks then went to 500mg for 4 weeks now at 700mg as of 2 weeks ago until gains stop then will re evaluate.

pretty boring lol.

Oh i have just started ghrp6 at 100mcg 3 x per day  much cheapet than growth for us students


----------



## hilly

just banging a quick update in here.

chest and back 2night and i got 10 reps on decline dumbell press out of the 55kg dumbells. thats 2 up on last sessions and means i go heavier next time. bring on the 60's cant wait.

squats 2moro and im moving upto 170 and looking forward to that as well.

diet has been on point as normal and ghrp is making me extra hungry lol


----------



## dale_flex

Good effort on the pressing bro. 170kg squats how many reps do you think youll hit with them. Do you include the weight of the bar so 160 plus the bar or is that 170kg on the bar?


----------



## hilly

its 150 then the bar mate total 170. Dont no how many i will get ill let ya no in an hour lol as im off to do legs now. i want atleast 5 or 6 tho thats for sure


----------



## hilly

got 4 out of 170 good reps. im happy with this. my goal is 180 for 5 reps by xmas so im sure im on track to hit this goal all being well.


----------



## pastanchicken

Nice squatting mate


----------



## dale_flex

Good effort with the squatting mate im considering throwing some heavier than normal squats in this week for a change. So all olympic bars weigh 20kgs then?


----------



## willsey4

dale_flex said:


> Good effort with the squatting mate im considering throwing some heavier than normal squats in this week for a change. So all olympic bars weigh 20kgs then?


By standard yes but then you can get some bars that are 15kg and you can get some that are 25kg


----------



## hilly

as above altho i squat in the smith due to a hernia issue so it may be slightly heavier but i clas it as 20


----------



## D_MMA

spent all my working day reading through this pretty much haha

subscribed bro

keep it up


----------



## hilly

DaveI said:


> spent all my working day reading through this pretty much haha
> 
> subscribed bro
> 
> keep it up


lol thnks for taking the time mate, the more input the better 

Ok trained delts/biceps and triceps will give put this workout on here so you guys can see how i am training at the moment.

usually 2-3 arm up sets for each exercise first and i wait until my breath is fully recoverd between sets.

started sstanding 1 arm side lat raises - 32.5 x 7, 27.5 to failure, seated legs on bench style - 17.5 to failure.

1 set on incline bench facing bench rear delt - 17.5kg to failure around 13 reps i think

seated dumbell curls together - 22.5 x 8, 20kg to failure, standing dumbell hammer curls together - 20kg to failure

close grip barbell bench - 120 x 7(no increase from last week very ****ed with this), 110 to failure around 11 reps i think, dips - bw+47.5kg to failure around 15 reps i believe.

standing calf machine - 90kg x 10 with 5 sec pause and top and bottom. this machine hurts my back so sacked it ioff

toe press - 260kg to failure dnt n how many reps, 280kg to failure.

then 10 mins cardio on stepper all out.

first exercise on each exercise is the main one and i try to improve every session. i did on everything apart from bench but i will next time if it kills me.

ghrp making me very hungry lol


----------



## dale_flex

How are you doing the close grips now mate did you try my method


----------



## hilly

I did mate but couldnt get away with it due to my wrist. its a bit wierd mobility wise it seems lol so just normal close grip bench but i widened the grip a little and this seems to help


----------



## hilly

booom

5 reps out of the 60kg dumbells on decline today very happy about this all with good form as well.

debating about going out 2night as havnt been out properly for around 6 weeks if not longer. may treat myself to an vodka and diet coke or 2


----------



## dale_flex

Do it!!!!!!!


----------



## hilly

haha i might do mate,

just feel really tired as with starting uni and gym and work im very busy at the moment. think id rather stay in with a dominoes and dvd lol but might drag myself out to be sociable


----------



## LittleChris

Indulge :2guns:


----------



## hilly

haha you boys are right think ill pop n meet the lads for a few swift ones. might go out for sunday dinner for my treat 2moro then could be a very good shout.


----------



## XJPX

haha id personally stay in lol, im turning into an old man i swear lol.....dominoes and dvd sounds perfect reward after hitting the decline dumbells haha


----------



## hilly

well i should have stayed in jordan to be honest.

I went out and had a good night till around 1.30 then met up with my girlfriend and she was blaked so had to babysit her for the last few hours which wound me up to say the least.

Had a few drinks feel ok this morning. Guna have some form of treat food today but diet will be as normal as i feel fine. Am going to through an extra rest day today tho as feel i need it. I have been really tired lately as i am trying to do an aweful lot between work/uni/gym and preping food etc.


----------



## YoungGun

I hope you gave her a good seeing to when you got home for that:lol: :thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha dam right i did and this morning.


----------



## hilly

ok well scratch that earlier post ive eaten a bit of ****e this afty, piece of fruit cake/cookie and couple of cereal bars after dinner. killed a few things i have been wanting over the last few weeks.

Not the end of the world.


----------



## LittleChris

Far from it. I had an indulgence myself yesterday. 3 double cheeseburgers, wedges, milkshake from McDs (only the best  ) and then a pizza and some Ben and Jerrys with the X Factor. Doesn't get much better


----------



## LittleChris

Oh and great lifting with the declines :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

tht food sounds gd to me, dnt worry bout tht lot  , extra rest day tmo sounds gd aswell....uv been battering urself for a while now...defo warrant a break soon


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> well i should have stayed in jordan to be honest.
> 
> I went out and had a good night till around 1.30 then met up with my girlfriend and she was blaked so had to babysit her for the last few hours which wound me up to say the least.
> 
> Had a few drinks feel ok this morning. Guna have some form of treat food today but diet will be as normal as i feel fine. Am going to through an extra rest day today tho as feel i need it. I have been really tired lately as i am trying to do an aweful lot between work/uni/gym and preping food etc.


Sounds like fun:laugh:

I had a banging head ache last night and did not go out at all. I did however buy a load of sex toys and kept my self and the gf entertained with those:whistling:


----------



## hilly

Con said:


> Sounds like fun:laugh:
> 
> I had a banging head ache last night and did not go out at all. I did however buy a load of sex toys and kept my self and the gf entertained with those:whistling:


Now this would have been a better idea.

Does a dominoes class as a sex toy out of interest


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> Now this would have been a better idea.
> 
> Does a dominoes class as a sex toy out of interest


yes it def does haha


----------



## hilly

i was sure it would. even if i just rest it in her back to keep it warm. I might even share a slice with her if she is well behaved.

HAHA im guna have to get a pic of me doing this and post in Male animal. Dnt tink our lass might agree like but no harm in asking


----------



## hilly

well was mean to be training legs in 20 mins. ive just woek up feel like ive been hit by a bus today. just no energy at all. Dont feel i will be able to really go for it on legs and i dont feel half ****d training sessions are worth turning in for so i will leave legs til 2moro as i want to keep making improvements on my squat more than anything and feel not beating last workouts numbers because i dont feel well will just annoy me morwe than anything.

guna rest up and eat and have a good early night and hopefully ill be raring to go 2moro.


----------



## D_MMA

best get them legs beasted today bro!


----------



## hilly

ok legs

smith squats - working set 170 x 6(up 2 reps), 150 x f then leg press 4.25 plates per side to failure which was 20 reps.

ham curl as couldnt get a bar for sldl - 85kg x 8, 75 x f, giant drop set starting at 65 and droping 15 kg each set for 3 sets going to failure.

legs done. all sets as always performed with no lockout at top so constant tension on muscle. pleased with the 2 reps up from last session on squats. legs are goosed now.


----------



## hilly

had a good workout today delts/biceps and triceps. switched from 1 arm standing side delts to doing both arms at the same time as i had worked upto the 32.5kg dumbells going all out.

Have decide to now focus on more technique for a little bit doing both arms at the same time then i will switch back.

progressed on everything apart from close grip bench again i only got 7 reps out of 120. thats 2 sessions in a row. going to switch to some heavy dips for a few weeks then switch back.


----------



## GHS

hilly said:


> had a good workout today delts/biceps and triceps. switched from 1 arm standing side delts to doing both arms at the same time as i had worked upto the 32.5kg dumbells going all out.
> 
> Have decide to now focus on more technique for a little bit doing both arms at the same time then i will switch back.
> 
> progressed on everything apart from close grip bench again i only got *7 reps out of 120*. thats 2 sessions in a row. going to switch to some heavy dips for a few weeks then switch back.


 Still a lot of weight to be shifting on CGBP mate.

I rotate CGBP and dips myself just to change things up a bit.


----------



## LittleChris

Something I like to do with the Smith is to put in some racks so it stops at a certain height (could use a powercage also)

Have the bar on the bars of the cage at a point, say 10inches above chest, lift it up, lower slowly, stop on the bars, hand off, then repeat. Removes the elasticity in the muscle (similar to box squats) but allows you to really focus on the movement and the muscle as well as removing the need for a spotter.


----------



## XJPX

big weight on the close grip, go for some serious poundage on the dips, is always fun getting odd looks wen u load up the dipping belt with 100kg hahaha


----------



## hilly

thnks ghs, chris good thoughts i may give that ago as a finishing set. jordan very true.

I like dips alot but the dip station we have is also a pull up station so the foot panel gets in the way once you get over 50kg on the belt which is why i stoped doing them as my main builder. i will see if i can get 60kg on the belt next time and have a bash.


----------



## dmcc

We don't have a dip station in my gym but two oly bars slung across the safety bars in the rack are a good substitute...


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> We don't have a dip station in my gym but two oly bars slung across the safety bars in the rack are a good substitute...


i dunno about doing tht with extra weight :s ....wudnt the bars roll?


----------



## hilly

well ****ed off today. went and used that machine i described earlier at uni again and it shows no changes in 3 weeks. So even tho strength has been going up and up i am obviously not eating enough to grow it seems.

Will be making adjustments this weekend.


----------



## GHS

hilly said:


> well ****ed off today. went and used that machine i described earlier at uni again and it shows no changes in 3 weeks. So even tho strength has been going up and up i am obviously not eating enough to grow it seems.
> 
> Will be making adjustments this weekend.


 Possible change in training in order mate?

Higher volume work rather than the strength building lower reps?

FST-7?

Just a thought


----------



## hilly

no i dont think so mate my strength is going thru the roof im hitting pb's on a weekly basis training wise i couldnt be happier. hit 1 of my xmas targets which was to rep the 60kg dumbells on decline already so training is spot on.

im just not gaining weight.


----------



## GHS

hilly said:


> no i dont think so mate my strength is going thru the roof im hitting pb's on a weekly basis training wise i couldnt be happier. hit 1 of my xmas targets which was to rep the 60kg dumbells on decline already so training is spot on.
> 
> im just not gaining weight.


 Shouldn't your priorities be to be adding muscle mass though mate and not strength?

If your not gaining weight with your current training regime but your strength is going up then its not ideal for bodybuilding?

Strength afterall is just a bi-product of bodybuilding so not sure why you ae setting yourself strength targets?

Something I'm missing?


----------



## borostu82

is richie sorting your ticket out for the show mate?


----------



## XJPX

increases in strength in the rep ranges he trains should if diet is correct infer a an increase in muscle mass to produce that strength.....progressive overload and all. so ye all thats got to be missing is adequate food to facilitate that growth. defo no need to change the training. dnt see how hernons idea of adding lbas will help anyways....lba create a better environment for growth through nitrogen balance ye? but that still needs an increase in food aswell to gain the benefits from the lbas? thats why he says take them between meals :s ....im so confused about his logic.


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> increases in strength in the rep ranges he trains should if diet is correct infer a an increase in muscle mass to produce that strength.....progressive overload and all. so ye all thats got to be missing is adequate food to facilitate that growth. defo no need to change the training. dnt see how hernons idea of adding lbas will help anyways....lba create a better environment for growth through nitrogen balance ye? but that still needs an increase in food aswell to gain the benefits from the lbas? thats why he says take them between meals :s ....im so confused about his logic.


 Ahh right I sort of understand the logic now.

Thanks JP


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> increases in strength in the rep ranges he trains should if diet is correct infer a an increase in muscle mass to produce that strength.....progressive overload and all. so ye all thats got to be missing is adequate food to facilitate that growth. defo no need to change the training. dnt see how hernons idea of adding lbas will help anyways....lba create a better environment for growth through nitrogen balance ye? but that still needs an increase in food aswell to gain the benefits from the lbas? thats why he says take them between meals :s ....im so confused about his logic.


me 2 mate i dont see it at all.

stu yeh mate rich should be getting me 2 this weekend. cant believe he has put the price up for the same venue lol


----------



## dmcc

Jordan - you'd be surprised how effective that method can be. Plus, the uprights on the rack will prevent the oly bars rolling off.


----------



## hilly

ok made some major changes as follows.

diet is still eat when hungry which works out around 5 meals per day but if im hungry more i eat eat more meals and vice versa.

each meal will be 50g protein/50c/17f

amino acids between meals

food choices are chicken/eggs mainly with beef twice a week for protien. carbs is fruit/veg/basmati or brown rice and sweet pot. fats is olive/walnut oil.

every time i eat a meal it will be a complete meal. I may introduce a carb cut off at some point but we shall see. it hasnt been needed so far so i cnt see it needed in the future.

training. Is hit style based around hernon/dorians/big A's and a little dc style mixed up as follows.

monday - chest/shoulders/triceps

chest

inc bench 1 x 6-10

decline dumbell 1 x 6-10

flies either cable or dumbell - 1 x 12-15

shoulders

db side laters - 1 x 6-10

cable side lat - 1 x 10-12

triceps

dips and close grip bench - 1 x 6-10 of each

push downs - 1 x 15

calfs 2 sets to failure

day 2- back

pull downs 1 x 6-10

1 x 10-12

barbell rows 1 x 6-10

1 x 10-12

deads - 1 x 4-8

1 x 10-12 may miss this out depending how back feels.

biceps

db curls - 1 x 10-15

concentration curls - 1 x 15

abs - 1 set crunches and 1 set leg raises to failure no weight

day 3 legs -

squats - 1 x 4-9

1 set to failure dropping weight 10%

leg press - 1 x 12-15

ext - 1 x 12-15

ham curls 1 x 6-10

SLDL - 1 x 6-10

db walk lunges 1 x failure

calfs 2 working sets

all sets are to failure between those ranges. cardio will be done 3 x per week on off days which will be a brisk walk am before breaky for 30 mins.

gear at the moment is 700mg per test and ghrp6 x 3 per day at 100mcg. this will stay the same for 2 weeks before some NPP may be added in.


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> me 2 mate i dont see it at all.
> 
> stu yeh mate rich should be getting me 2 this weekend. cant believe he has put the price up for the same venue lol


i know bit mad but i suppose there is alot more trophies to buy this year. plus last year some people never got anything to eat so this year everyones getting pie and peas.

Im looking forwards to it now and im ready to shock a few people

hope all is well with you mate


----------



## carbsnwhey

Good Journal Hilly, keep it up. subscribed.


----------



## hilly

stu im sure you will suprise a few people mate im looking forward to seeing you on stage.

carbs thnks pal i will be logging more stuff in here again so hopefully will be a tad more interesting than the past few months.

first go at new workout today

inc bench - 100kg x 10 - heavier next week

decline dumbell - 55kg's x 6

db flies - 30 x f-around 12 i think - heavier next

shoulders - stand lat raises - 22.5 x 12 - 25's next week, 20 x failure

cable 1 arm lat raise - 20 x f around 15 will go heavier next week.

triceps - close grip bench - 110 x 6

dips - bw +50kg x 7

v push down - 45 x 15 - heavier next week.

will be going for a 30 min walk in morning.

enjoyed the workout will see how i feel 2moro. Not sure if i may need to add a little more in as thats it for those muscle groups for a week but i took all sets to failure so i feel this is enough to grow. would like to push that incline to repping 120kg by xmas preferably as wasnt happy with 100 altho i got 10 comfortably.

diet its nice to be having rice etc not just fruit all the time.

just got mike mentzers book so guna read this as it looks really good on HIT training


----------



## daniel.m

hiya mate, i like the look of the new split.

you said you would also be using some DC training principles, which bits will you be incorporating?


----------



## ares1

hilly said:


> just got mike mentzers book so guna read this as it looks really good on HIT training


Which one did you get? i love his books, very motivational.


----------



## Rebus

Good luck with the new program Hilly.....Perhaps the weight/muscle gains wouldve came eventually following the strength gains....Just a spanner in the works bud, lol.

Did you consider DC training mate??? Another spanner in the works..... :tongue:


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> Good luck with the new program Hilly.....Perhaps the weight/muscle gains wouldve came eventually following the strength gains....Just a spanner in the works bud, lol.
> 
> Did you consider DC training mate??? Another spanner in the works..... :tongue:


this is what i am debating at the moment mate. i made that routine from a mix between Big a's over on pro muscle and dorians template.

but i am very tempted to give DC a shot to be honest. whats ure thoughts. be honest i need people to tell me if that 1 i put together looks ****e lol


----------



## hilly

CarbWhore said:


> Which one did you get? i love his books, very motivational.


the high-intensity training the mike mentzer way. just been flicking thru cant believe he trained once every 5-7 days lol crazy


----------



## rodrigo

once every 5-7 days :cursing: fcuk me on my rest days i am like a beatin bear waitin on the next workout fcuk that:lol:


----------



## clarkey

Hilly one of the best things ive done as far as training goes is buy those Mentzer books, I made some very good improvements by following some of his methods although I do train 3 times per week instead of once every week lol. I will continue to train this way throughout my off season using some of his methods.

I still go back to the books every now and again just to refresh but I def found for me that less is def more. Good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## oaklad

maybe ask ninepack for his views on that type of training i know him and John H have done HIT and DC in the past


----------



## hilly

clarkey and oaklad thanks lads.

I seem to be pretty sore today from yesterdays workout so the workout i put up i do like. however am toying with DC as have done alot of reading into this in the past. I am going to try it this next week and see how i find it. if i decide then ill put up the template on here.


----------



## hilly

haha no col i agree mate, training will be updated when i decide between the HIT routine i posted a page or 2 back or DV training but i have found focusing on progressing and HIT training works well for me.

PWO is a balanced meal of 50p/50c/17f


----------



## hilly

yes mate the piece of kit cost 12 grand lol its pretty good. they want to use me in some research on it to see how it measures up to a dex tank with people who have more muscle mass. for some reason he thinks thats me lol.

SO in a month ill be going to leeds to climb in the tank to see how accurate this new machine is compared to the tank that is 110% accurate. we cant get one at uni cos the cost 120 grand lol.

the machine we have gives imbalances and all sorts. very useful tool for me to have access to .


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> this is what i am debating at the moment mate. i made that routine from a mix between Big a's over on pro muscle and dorians template.
> 
> but i am very tempted to give DC a shot to be honest. whats ure thoughts. be honest i need people to tell me if that 1 i put together looks ****e lol


Hilly, i quite like the routine you've posted to be honest. It hits the bodyparts from a number of angles and also still low volume.

Im doing something silmilar, and like you incorporating Phils principles aswell as FST-7. ie, Body part split over 4 days, based on 2 on 1 of. One week Phil style as we done...BUT also with an fst-7 at the end of the muscle group.

The 2nd week, more like your template but again also with an fst-7.

As for DC training, i think your in a good place in training to really benefit from it. I done it for a few months over the Autumn/winter 2007/08 and got me to my then heaviest. I have to admit though i didnt get the cardio implemented to well and also didnt get the diet nailed. I know he advocates heavy eating during the DC blast but i bulked more than i like to. I did however get very strong for me and the widow maker squats were a great challenge and intro to 20 rep squats, which i still incorporate regularly......

Id say you have nothing to lose at all from it. I done the 4 day split as opposed to the 3 day split as i found the 3 day split was to long by the time i was fully warmed up on each bodypart...

Im actually reading the articles again this week as i was tempted to do it again, however im liking what im doing at the moment and like the pumps as well as the strength side of the routine, where as DC doesnt necessarily involve/necessitate getting a pump


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> Hilly, i quite like the routine you've posted to be honest. It hits the bodyparts from a number of angles and also still low volume.
> 
> Im doing something silmilar, and like you incorporating Phils principles aswell as FST-7. ie, Body part split over 4 days, based on 2 on 1 of. One week Phil style as we done...BUT also with an fst-7 at the end of the muscle group.
> 
> The 2nd week, more like your template but again also with an fst-7.
> 
> As for DC training, i think your in a good place in training to really benefit from it. I done it for a few months over the Autumn/winter 2007/08 and got me to my then heaviest. I have to admit though i didnt get the cardio implemented to well and also didnt get the diet nailed. I know he advocates heavy eating during the DC blast but i bulked more than i like to. I did however get very strong for me and the widow maker squats were a great challenge and intro to 20 rep squats, which i still incorporate regularly......
> 
> Id say you have nothing to lose at all from it. I done the 4 day split as opposed to the 3 day split as i found the 3 day split was to long by the time i was fully warmed up on each bodypart...
> 
> Im actually reading the articles again this week as i was tempted to do it again, however im liking what im doing at the moment and like the pumps as well as the strength side of the routine, where as DC doesnt necessarily involve/necessitate getting a pump


some good points mate thnks for ure input.

Ive written up a dc template im going to run with this week and see how i get on. To be honest i liked the training split i wrote up and felt sore from it sat in a good way.

However like you say im in a good place for dc at the moment and really like the idea of it. Ill run it this week and see how i feel. If i like it ill post the split so people can see what im running with.


----------



## LittleChris

:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

awesome vid


----------



## Rudedog

Nice vid


----------



## hilly

had my first bash of DC today. it was a good workout but dont know how much i liked it. trying to remember reps i did between the 3 set rest pause was difficult and distracted me abit. this annoyed me and the more i thought the more i think it is an over complicated workout system to be honest.

I am going to run it this week like i said and see how i feel.


----------



## LittleChris

I think the priniciple of DC is progressive overload and training hard. People think they train hard, but so often you mentally hold back.

You seemed to be doing well with the other split, I would just up the calories a little and give it time.


----------



## hilly

i really think im going to go to the split i posted 2 pages back mate. its a mix of dorians and big a's approach but with some principles from dc. its very similar to what i have been doing just less time in the gym.

Ill give dc this week and see how i get on


----------



## hilly

quick update. second go at dc today and it went well. im not doing any cardio at the moment while im sorting diet out etc.

diet this week is

meal 1 -5 egg whites and 3 whole eggs with 50g oats/banana and scoop protein

meals 2/3/4/5 are 200g chicken either 50g brown rice or 200g sweet pot with green beans or broccoli and 1 tablespoon of either walnut oil or olive oil. also an apple or 100g pineapple with each meal.

last meal i am undecided on. it is going to either be a shake with olive oil most likely or eggs if i am very hungry. the advantage of the shake is that it may be moved like i had the shake at 9pm 2night and going to have my last full meal in an hour.

on wed i will have beef instead of chicken in meal 5. sat is a healhty cheat. i am also having some aminos inbetween each meal 1-2-3-4. none after 6pm. this may stop as isnt cheap and i dont think its needed during bulking especially as my cals start to increase.


----------



## hilly

ok came over with a really bad stomach bug yesterday which kept me in bed most of the day however i feel much better almost normal so training will go ahead as normal as want to continue with this dc training fror this next week and get a full cycle in so i can make my decision on a routine.

I must say only training 3 days a week is killing me not being in the gym but im dieing to get their now which im sure you will result in good workouts.

getting bloods done at my docs wed. went to see another doctor and he said he will do them no probs which made me happy.

Once i get them done npp will be added in maybe with some naps as never ran either of these before and want to have a good 6 weeks gaining before xmas.


----------



## geezuz

Hey Hilly, good going buddy, what is your gear load at nowadays? Keep up the good work!!


----------



## hilly

just at 700mg test per week mate and has been for last 4 weeks.


----------



## geezuz

Chances of that? same as mine...just found two vials of deca which i will stick up the ol' rump today, pct in Jan if things go well @101kg. Good read!


----------



## hilly

sounds good mate, im just about to add some npp like i said above in at 150mg mon and thursday im thinking.

Also guna add some naps at 50mg per day as ive never used either so should be fun


----------



## geezuz

hilly said:


> sounds good mate, im just about to add some npp like i said above in at 150mg mon and thursday im thinking.
> 
> Also guna add some naps at 50mg per day as ive never used either so should be fun


Naps are apparently the dogs bollxxxs but look out for water ret.....


----------



## hilly

ok even tho ive still not been feeling 100% today i had to go gym as ive been missing it lol how strange.

Did my dc workout altho i started decline bench with a heavier weight to see were my strength was. some of you may recall my goal was 140kg for 5 reps by xmas on decline bench.

well today 140 x 4 BOOM. over the moon. i reckon if i hadnt been ill would have gotten a good couple of more.

then continued with rest of dc workout which im still not loving yet lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Do you train with a spotter?

You left Phil now then and doing your own thing?


----------



## hilly

have had some real bad stomach aches and when i read through my meal journal i realised it has been since i added protein powder and oats back into my diet. these 2 things have not given me grief before but since i removed them today stomach has been fine.

will add oats in 2moro and see if its that. if so will be moving to quinoa and trying that.

Ok have ditched dc as dont like it to be honest but i want to stick with the idea of hitting a muscle twice over 8 days or so like i have been as this is were best improvements have been. i have found a routine a little like dc in a way but no rest pause movements and bodyparts are slightly different. its by a guy called razor ripped and called the UHT program. altho its mean to be every other day i will be running it mon-thurs-sat for the rest of this year.

i will post it up once i decide i am going to do it. getting bloods done at docs 2moro then bodyfat and weight tested thurs then changes to gear use will start. should be fun


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly said:


> have had some real bad stomach aches and when i read through my meal journal i realised it has been since i added protein powder and oats back into my diet. these 2 things have not given me grief before but since i removed them today stomach has been fine.
> 
> will add oats in 2moro and see if its that. if so will be moving to quinoa and trying that.
> 
> Ok have ditched dc as dont like it to be honest but i want to stick with the idea of hitting a muscle twice over 8 days or so like i have been as this is were best improvements have been. i have found a routine a little like dc in a way but no rest pause movements and bodyparts are slightly different. its by a guy called razor ripped and called the UHT program. altho its mean to be every other day i will be running it mon-thurs-sat for the rest of this year.
> 
> i will post it up once i decide i am going to do it. getting bloods done at docs 2moro then bodyfat and weight tested thurs then changes to gear use will start. should be fun


Quinoa is brilliant mate, contains lots of protein too and full amino acids profile:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dc is hit n miss with me... i love it for calves as the long negative holds work wonders on standing calve raises but sod it for any press movements.

will be interesting to see the blood results mate, will be getting mine done before chrimbo with full health check


----------



## hilly

yeh dave i got the idea off you mate.

Funnily enough bulk i will be keeping in the dc calf stuff i really like it.

Yeh i am getting full blood checks done etc had blood pressure checked n what not couldnt think of anything else to get done lol any ideas


----------



## Biggerdave

Ecg??


----------



## hilly

ahh yeh im getting that done as well. forgot about that.

Side note - i intoduced oats again this morning and straight away have stomach issues. im so ****ed lol i love oats. Oh well will be giving the quinoa a bash 2moro.


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly said:


> ahh yeh im getting that done as well. forgot about that.
> 
> Side note - i intoduced oats again this morning and straight away have stomach issues. im so ****ed lol i love oats. Oh well will be giving the quinoa a bash 2moro.


You may find if you give the oats a miss for a while you can re introduce them slowly.

When you do, buy some 'Spoff' oats http://www.spoff.co.uk They are uncontaminated oats (the problem with most people and oats is that they are milled in the same place as wheat and other grains and they pick up gluten from the other grains)

They are registered with the coeliac people as very low gluten content.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hey Ho Smoggie Dude 

How's tricks??

You started on the oxy's yet??

These are notorious for causing stomach cramps / loss of appetite - if you haven't started already you may want to bear that in mind pal that's all.


----------



## hilly

Biggerdave said:


> You may find if you give the oats a miss for a while you can re introduce them slowly.
> 
> When you do, buy some 'Spoff' oats http://www.spoff.co.uk They are uncontaminated oats (the problem with most people and oats is that they are milled in the same place as wheat and other grains and they pick up gluten from the other grains)
> 
> They are registered with the coeliac people as very low gluten content.


good idea pal thnks

Hey mick no i aint started them yet monday next week. Im giving them a run before xmas.

I have heard about loss of apetite etc but im hoping the ghrp im running will counter this


----------



## mick_the_brick

Should do buddy...

You running a dose of 300mcg??


----------



## hilly

yeh 100mcg 3 x per day altho it may be a little higher at the moment as one of my bottles looked like it had less powder in so lowerd the concentrations slightly


----------



## mick_the_brick

Should workout nicely for you mate


----------



## hilly

im hoping so pal, i have never used npp or naps before so im adding them both in as a sort of miniblast to my test dose. also may be adding some slin in as ive never used this either and really wanna push for some mash these next 6/8 weeks


----------



## mick_the_brick

NPP is a nice med I prefer it with dbol and test TBH... but give it a bash everyone is different.

What slin you using and what's your protocal?? You jabbing it with HGH??


----------



## hilly

yeh im not to keen n dbol as it gives me really bad slin pumps and stops me training altho i have some inj to try at some point. i actually read deca and npp and dbol and tren work in syndergy 2gether unless i got it the wrong way round lol.

Slin is going to be pre workout with ghrp pwo. Im saving synthetic growth for when i do a show if i use it or later on.

I no some will see slin is danerouse especially pre workout etc etc but ive been researching all year and scientifically pre workout makes the most sense so ill be keeping doses low and seeing how i respond. it will just be for 4 weeks 3 x per week maybe 6 weeks max.

thoughts?


----------



## mick_the_brick

If you have researched it and I know you are not a daft lad then go for it pal.

I'm currently using 50mcg ED of IGF. When this has finished (21 days) I'll be starting on my slin / HGH PWO only x 4 PW, to go with my next blast period.

10ui of each mixed in the same barrel jabbed IM.


----------



## hilly

yeh that was the other option i was going to go with the slin and gh pwo IM. You will have to keep me updated as i may try that next time.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Will do buddy


----------



## ares1

hilly said:


> Ok have ditched dc as dont like it to be honest


im following DC at the moment and love it, been making some very nice (natural :confused1: ) gains in strength and size aswell.

Going to use it untill i begin prep next year and go back on the juice, then will swap to a more volume based approach with more isolation movements - probably split into 3 on 1 off push/pull/legs.


----------



## GHS

What are you weighing at the moment Hilly?


----------



## hilly

carb whore all tho i like some things about dc such as the calfs workouts and the bodypart twice over 8 day approach i dont feel i get enough out of the rest pause on things like biceps etc but i will be using something similar i will post up once im decided on it.

GHS weight this morning was 206lb bf i thought was around 12% according to calipers etc but after seeing james l pics probs around 15 altho i will be getting caliper tested 2moro so will bang these readings up for all. im nocking this staying lean malarky on the head and food is getting increased big style as of next week.

just been and had bloods taken and ECG. Nurse didnt believe i wanted to get bigger as im allready very muscly lol cheered me up a little haha shame she was 40ish 

ECG was totally fine get results monday for bloods


----------



## Jay.32

40 ish!! nothing wrong with a bit of experience mate:whistling:

I havent had chance to go through your journal yet mate as its so long lol.

what are your goals at the mo? when are you planning on competing?


----------



## hilly

well my intention was to compete in may at nabba first timers. However im not sure wether i have gained enough mass to be competitive as this will be an open class and usually has some big old blokes turning up for it. I also have just found out i have 4 exams around the same time so prepping and dieting could be a nightmare.

If i dont do this then it will be ukbff in leeds in september. it will definatly be one or the other as i am dieing to compete to be honest.


----------



## Jay.32

Well If Im going for the NABBA in may surely you can mate. Ive got alot more hard work to do than yourself....

I suppose its also how well you want to do. Im not expecting to much, just good enough to be on the stage. and treat it as a learning curve.

Mate you already look in great condition in your Avi..


----------



## hilly

thnks pal altho that was back in may weight was 13 stone bob on i think i am now 14 9ish altho bodyfat ins a good bit higher lol.

Yeh i no what ure saying and i should just see it as a learning curve however unfortunatly my attitude is that if i am going to go through the expense of competing i want to enter a class i feel i can be atleast competitive in and when i watched the nabba first timers last year i would be seriously dwarfd.

However we will see how i feel come january lol.

are you getting any1 to help with ure prep jay?


----------



## Jay.32

No mate. Just help from you guys on yer I will post pics once a month so you can all see whats happening. a guy from my gym won the NABBA welsh overall last year so I will ask him to keep an eye on me but other than that its just me...

You say when you watched the first timers last year you would of been dwarfd but isnt it on condition not size or am I wrong???


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> thnks pal altho that was back in may weight was 13 stone bob on i think i am now 14 9ish altho bodyfat ins a good bit higher lol.
> 
> Yeh i no what ure saying and i should just see it as a learning curve however unfortunatly my attitude is that if i am going to go through the expense of competing i want to enter a class i feel i can be atleast competitive in and when i watched the nabba first timers last year i would be seriously dwarfd.
> 
> However we will see how i feel come january lol.
> 
> are you getting any1 to help with ure prep jay?


Hilly, you could always prep for the show regardless and see how you look. Then if you don't do it you could really benefit from the post diet rebound as opposed to just plod on over the next few months.

Ive found it far more beneficial to do this than just continue on. In fact im also incorporating mini diets 2-4weeks and then back on to my current diet to create a rebound environment.... :cool2:


----------



## hilly

its both mate and it depends on what judges want etc. My thinking is thought even if i come in very good condition at 13 stone and a bloke comes in in good condition even if not as good but is 17 stone im guna be dwarfd. Im just being a girl really i will be deciding my plan of attack come jan.


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> Hilly, you could always prep for the show regardless and see how you look. Then if you don't do it you could really benefit from the post diet rebound as opposed to just plod on over the next few months.
> 
> Ive found it far more beneficial to do this than just continue on. In fact im also incorporating mini diets 2-4weeks and then back on to my current diet to create a rebound environment.... :cool2:


thats my plan mate january will be cruise time. during this time i will be running a timed carb keto diet as i havnt done this before and want to try it out. then depending on were i am at end of jan puts me at 12 weeks out and decision time.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> thats my plan mate january will be cruise time. during this time i will be running a timed carb keto diet as i havnt done this before and want to try it out. then depending on were i am at end of jan puts me at 12 weeks out and decision time.


I agree, Prep and see when the time comes... :thumb:


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> its both mate and it depends on what judges want etc. My thinking is thought even if i come in very good condition at 13 stone and a bloke comes in in good condition even if not as good but is 17 stone im guna be dwarfd. Im just being a girl really i will be deciding my plan of attack come jan.


I was of this thinking to, but at the North last year Steve Wright walked on stage 1st in class 3 ( maybe 4 ) and looked HUGE, and he was. He was also looking solid to with great conditioning. Then Wayne Robinson walked on 4th in the line up and was obviously giving away a fair few pounds and i wouldnt of been surprised if about 3stone atleast.

However he was peeled to the bone and when stood next to Steve in the comparisons it stood out even more and showed that although bigger he was no where near the conditioning of Wayne...not to mention his good proportions to,

Needless to say he won the class...Wayne that is, and i felt he was close for the Overall to on this occasion...So you just can never tell in an open class mate....


----------



## hilly

i no mate u are right, Ill probs go for it as im itching to compete lol.


----------



## hilly

ok used machine at uni again today after 2 weeks. I have put on around 1/4lbish of muscle mainly in arms and droped fat from legs.

Altho some would say this isnt bad going i really need to ramp things up and all changes will be going ahead as well as food increase from what i posted before. I will be adding in a scoop of protein to every meal as of 2moro. this will take my protein count to 350ish non training and 400 training days. next increase if and when needed will come from carbs


----------



## hilly

naps started today npp starts 2moro.

first go at training program and liked it.

chest - flat bench - 130 x 5, 110 x failure

db press fly - 32,5 x 14

back - bb rows - 120 x 10, 110 x failure

close grip pulls ups - bw+15kg x failure

shoulders - smith press - 100 x 6 i think. 90 x failure

rear dealt dumbell - 20 x failure 16ish reps

triceps - close grip barbell press - 110 x 6, 100 x failure

overhead dumbell standing 1 arm ext - 15 x 14 each arm.

a good workout overall i thought i would have done better on flat bench considering my 140 for 4 on decline last week but i wont be doing it again back to incline and decline only. was pleased with everything else and looking forward to next workout sat cant wait for it.

It is killing me only being in the gym 3 x per week but its making me very eager to go and im really enjoying my sessions and if it helps me grow then so be it.


----------



## dale_flex

What is the new training programme based on mate? I take it you never liked the dc?


----------



## hilly

nah couldnt get away with the rest pause on some things like biceps etc didnt feel worked enough and didnt like doing back last felt to goosed to give it my all IMO.

when it says drop that isnt a drop set i drop the weight 10% and do another set after rest. this is dont mon/wed/fri

workout is Upper A

Incline bench 1 x 5-9, drop 10% to failure

D Flye press - 1 x 8-12

Bent Row - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

close grip pull down - 1 x 8-12

smith press- 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

rear delt evan - 1 x 8-12

Close Grip Bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Over Head D Extension - 1 x 8-12

Lower A

Squat - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

leg press 1 x 20

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12

EZ Curl - 1 x 5-9, drop10% x f

Hammer Curl 1 x 8-12

Standing Calf Raises 2 sets dc style 4 sec down 15 sec pause then up

Upper B

decline bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Cable Flye 1 x 8-12

Pulldown - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Deadlifts - 1 x 5-9

Side lateral - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

up right rows - 1 x 8-12

Dips - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f if cnt go heavy enough then skull crush

Pushdown - 1 x 8-12

Lower B

Leg Press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

leg ext - 1 x 20

sumo leg press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12

Seated D Curl together - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Consentration Curl machine - 1 x 8-12

seated calf machine dc 2 sets.

mon-wed -fri


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> i no mate u are right, Ill probs go for it as im itching to compete lol.


i think after watching the club show you will be itching more mate.


----------



## hilly

i reckon so to mate to be honest. helping tom and rich a little again this year and watching them change has made be want to diet down again in a twisted way lol.


----------



## hilly

good wrkout today

ez curls slow neg - 50 x 11, 40 x failure

smith squat - 170 x 10 PR, 150 x failure - no lock out on these

leg press - 4.25pps x 20

sldl - 120 x 12/9

leg curls - 60 x 11 slow neg

seated toes press calf - stack x 11 - 4 sec neg, 15 sec pause at bottom.

was pleased with the pr on legs. have decided all bicep work will be slow neg as i find normal rep speed throwing heavier wweight around doesnt do it for my biceps.

as of next week will move ham curls infront of sldl as i could go much heavier than this but my lower back pump prevents it and is painful so im thinking pre exhaust with leg curl then sldl.


----------



## hilly

Got blood test results today doc said no issues at all so very pleased with that 

Wrist has been playing up since i woke up sat morning im hoping its going to be ok while training 2night but we shall see.


----------



## hilly

think im guna go for it anyway mate it will be a learning experience and anything else will set me up for a good rebound.

If i think i could be bigger that train of thought could go on for years lol.


----------



## hilly

wrist held up and had a pretty good training session today.

Decline dumbells - 60kg x 6PR, 55 x f

cable cross over - 32.5 x 20

wide grip pull ups - +20 x 7, +15 x f

rack deads - 190 x 6 - grip went should have had straps on

standing dumbell lat raise - 22.5 x 10, 20 x f

ez bar upright row - 50kg x 15

dips - +55kg x 5 PR, +50 x f concentrate on slow neg as poss

v push down - 50 x 12

loved the workout body feels batterd now happy days. eating is going well getting meals in as always eating when not hungry is a chore but hey ho.


----------



## XJPX

gd session mate,tell me bout it with the eating when not hungry...is such a pain in the ass lol


----------



## hilly

yeh i dont wanna complain at times because i no when dieting next year i will be winging about food but it seems like all i do is cook and eat lol


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> yeh i dont wanna complain at times because i no when dieting next year i will be winging about food but it seems like all i do is cook and eat lol


haha yesss u will lol! enjoy the food now whilst its there


----------



## hilly

Just quick update, blood pressure has been high the last 2 morning left arm 138/86 and right arm 146/91 this am.

Not happy about this and im pretty sure its the naps as only had 2 shots of npp. Naps are 75mg per day. IF this persists over the next week will drop it down to 50mg and see if that makes a difference if it doesnt then will drop them all together and maybe run soem dbol or just leave off orals.

dnt think their for me lol.


----------



## Rudedog

Never tried naps but Dbols make my blood pressure sky rocket but love the strength gains off them


----------



## dale_flex

Naps increase my blood pressure that much i can feel my pulse beating on the side of my forehead!


----------



## hilly

lol it seems to be a common thing. I just thought if i took the proper precautions etc i would be fine but obv not.

I am taking and always do hawthorn berry/9g omega 3/ 2g vit c/ and training day carbs are 330 or under non training 250. water is 6l a day. I thought by beeing spot on i would of been able to keep it down.

Think i might implement a carb cut off and add some more fat in and see if this helps drop it. If not i will drop the naps within another week i reckon as high blood pressure i do not want.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Naps are the work of the devil mate - most I can stand is around 5 days at 50mg ED LOL...

Everything else is ticking along nicely though


----------



## hilly

well if this keeps up by friday i may drop to 50mg and see if that makes a difference altho i cnt see much lol.

Things are going ok im getting more food in. Just had a full chicken and sweet pot mash at nandos for dinner lol.

Hows things ure end mick?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Things are good mate thanks 

Using IGF PWO at the moment will run it like this for 3 weeks. Just cruising along at the moment on 375mg PW.

Got my next blast all planned out LOL


----------



## hilly

sounds interesting fancy sharing ??

how you finding the igf?


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> Just quick update, blood pressure has been high the last 2 morning left arm 138/86 and right arm 146/91 this am.
> 
> Not happy about this and im pretty sure its the naps as only had 2 shots of npp. Naps are 75mg per day. IF this persists over the next week will drop it down to 50mg and see if that makes a difference if it doesnt then will drop them all together and maybe run soem dbol or just leave off orals.
> 
> dnt think their for me lol.


It is part of the mechanism with naps unfortunately. You may have more luck with celery extract, it's mechanism for lowering blood volume should be more suited to naps.

All the best,

J


----------



## hilly

thnks josh i have been looking for celary extract but couldnt find it so think im guna have to buy some celary and munch that oh the joys lol


----------



## XJPX

haha mmm munchin on celery...cant think of anything more tasty haha..... is the high blood pressur makin u feel ****ty mate?...or u just playin it safe?

i hope those bad boys dnt make me feel **** in my next cycle


----------



## hilly

i feel a bit warm all the time and get a pinkish look about me sometimes altho tha could be the sunbed session the other day lol.

Im just playing it safe im not getting a bad head or anything but as you no im quite into health benefits and seeing what changes what etc so want to keep it under control.

On another note i had some blood tested in physiology today and my RBC count is 54. the average is between 35 and 50. my lecturer said if i was getting tested for a sport such as cycling this would look as if i was either blood doping or taking epo lol.

as i am doing niether i am curious as to what has caused this so am starting some research today.

This is beneficial as obviously the more rbc we have the more oxygen can get round our body etc but if it gets to high can cause a thickening of blood which is a bad thing.

I may have always had it slightly high and just be lucky but im going to gid around and see if i can find out some more info so if any1 has any thoughts to share would be good.

training lower b later.


----------



## dale_flex

Doesnt anapolon increase RBC and blood volume mate?


----------



## mick_the_brick

hilly said:


> sounds interesting fancy sharing ??
> 
> how you finding the igf?


Of course no issues whatsoever with sharing pal 

I'll pm you it in a bit 

IGF very good (awesome pumps) - shooting bi-laterally PWO 50mcg then 50mcg next morning.

Going to run it for 21 days or so.

Running Hygene IGF BTW currently getting some MGF to add into the picture to get the true potential from the IGF.

Hopefully will reap the rewards from this in a few months.


----------



## hilly

dale_flex said:


> Doesnt anapolon increase RBC and blood volume mate?


from what i have read it looks that way mate yeh.


----------



## hilly

mick_the_brick said:


> Of course no issues whatsoever with sharing pal
> 
> I'll pm you it in a bit
> 
> IGF very good (awesome pumps) - shooting bi-laterally PWO 50mcg then 50mcg next morning.
> 
> Going to run it for 21 days or so.
> 
> Running Hygene IGF BTW currently getting some MGF to add into the picture to get the true potential from the IGF.
> 
> Hopefully will reap the rewards from this in a few months.


Ive just received a bottle of igf and am contemplating 2 things.

Having a go at the microdosing idea i mentioned in the other thread on off days or saving it for pct next year. not 100% sure yet.

l


----------



## dale_flex

In MD this month one of the new collumists called the anabolic dr mentioned about anapolons ability to increase rbc


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yes Naps increase RBC


----------



## hilly

today

seated db curl together - 25 x 8, 22.5 x f

1 arm preacher machine - 25kg x 10 slow neg

smith squat - 180 x 6(goal for xmas for was for 5PR), 160 x f

ext - 70 x 20 last 2 very slow neg

sumo leg press - 3pps x 20 far 2 light, 4.25pps x 6

db walk lunge - 25kg db's to failure then drop db and go bw till failure

stand calf - 75kg x 7 4 sec neg and 15 sec pause at bottom then up.

seated toe press - stack x 10 same as above

trained with my mates girlfriend as she wants to increase strength a bot as just teaches aerobics. very good session


----------



## GHS

hilly said:


> today
> 
> seated db curl together - 25 x 8, 22.5 x f
> 
> 1 arm preacher machine - 25kg x 10 slow neg
> 
> smith squat - 180 x 6(goal for xmas for was for 5PR), 160 x f
> 
> ext - 70 x 20 last 2 very slow neg
> 
> sumo leg press - 3pps x 20 far 2 light, 4.25pps x 6
> 
> db walk lunge - 25kg db's to failure then drop db and go bw till failure
> 
> stand calf - 75kg x 7 4 sec neg and 15 sec pause at bottom then up.
> 
> seated toe press - stack x 10 same as above
> 
> *trained with my mates girlfriend* as she wants to increase strength a bot as just teaches aerobics. very good session


 Pics :whistling: :lol:

Looks like a good session mate.


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> i feel a bit warm all the time and get a pinkish look about me sometimes altho tha could be the sunbed session the other day lol.
> 
> Im just playing it safe im not getting a bad head or anything but as you no im quite into health benefits and seeing what changes what etc so want to keep it under control.
> 
> On another note i had some blood tested in physiology today and my RBC count is 54. the average is between 35 and 50. my lecturer said if i was getting tested for a sport such as cycling this would look as if i was either blood doping or taking epo lol.
> 
> as i am doing niether i am curious as to what has caused this so am starting some research today.
> 
> This is beneficial as obviously the more rbc we have the more oxygen can get round our body etc but if it gets to high can cause a thickening of blood which is a bad thing.
> 
> I may have always had it slightly high and just be lucky but im going to gid around and see if i can find out some more info so if any1 has any thoughts to share would be good.
> 
> training lower b later.


I use Vit B12 and my RBC is just above the range to, 55 i believe. What negative impact can this have, if any realy? I also use a 75mg aspirin daily to, so shouldnt have blood thickening issues either.

When i gave blood the other week, it filled the bag in 4 1/2 minutes!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## hilly

GHS said:


> Pics :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Looks like a good session mate.


LOL it was a good session im really enjoying training at the min which is good.


----------



## hilly

GHS said:


> Pics :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Looks like a good session mate.


lol it was im really enjoying training this way



BRABUS said:


> I use Vit B12 and my RBC is just above the range to, 55 i believe. What negative impact can this have, if any realy? I also use a 75mg aspirin daily to, so shouldnt have blood thickening issues either.
> 
> When i gave blood the other week, it filled the bag in 4 1/2 minutes!!!!!! :tongue:


I take myasprin etc and got bloods done before i started the naps and didnt have any issues at all. As the naps are only being run for 4 weeks im not overly concerned wigth having a tad high blood pressure for 4 weeks if im honest.

I need to get around to giving blood actually. do you mark down you take steroids mate?>


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> lol it was im really enjoying training this way
> 
> I take myasprin etc and got bloods done before i started the naps and didnt have any issues at all. As the naps are only being run for 4 weeks im not overly concerned wigth having a tad high blood pressure for 4 weeks if im honest.
> 
> I need to get around to giving blood actually. do you mark down you take steroids mate?>


Didnt need to mate as a natural lifter...Many years of training with good diet and training....

The form actually states ' injectables ' of various kinds for obvious health related issues, hepatitis etc...So oral medication fine. The form actually has clearance guidelines for various situations before blood is taken...


----------



## Joshua

If you can't get an celery extract, I have heard the juice works too, and maybe a little more palatable and enjoyable than doing impersonating a cow chomping away on all those stringy fibres. Another option would just be going down the pharmacological route using hydrochlorothiazide (HCTZ). I do not know if they are contraindicated with naps per se, but as I said previously I suspect that the increase in blood volume is part of the desirable effect, so it maynot be the best move (health nor economically) in taking another drug to lower the volume.

All the best,

J


----------



## hilly

thanks for the info joshua. I think ure right i think reducing that may take away some of the benefits.

I am going to implement a carb cut off and at the moment i sea salt every 1 of my 5 solid meals so i am going to reduce this to 1 meal.

I will check to see if this makes a difference over a week. If not there is only 2 weeks left of the 4 weeks so will just ride it out and not take them again.


----------



## hilly

trained today upper 1

Incline barbell - 110 x 8, 100 x failure

db fly press - 35 x 12 i think

barbell row - 130 x 6, 115 x failure

dumbell press - 40 x 6, 35 x f - goosed myself gettingt the 40's up i reckon if passed could of got 10

ez bar row - 60 x 10

close grip bench - 110 x 6, 100 x failure

going to lower working set down to 100 next week and work up my strength on these has droped due to doing chest first wre before they were pretty fresh and was getting 6 out of 120kg

stand overhead db extension - 15kg x failure each arm.

Was a good workout feel fooked now. Not happy about the cgb dropping but should be expected i suppose as doing chest etc first.

Going to pics 2night to see twilight. doing chicken or lamb stiry fry for treat meal 2night i reckon altho will be passing dominoes on way home and very tempted ha


----------



## LittleChris

Enjoy the film mate 

Good to see everything is coming along nicely. Starting the cycle I told you about when the goods arrive this week, should see a few PBs I reckon


----------



## hilly

haha to say the least mate im sure you will.


----------



## hilly

by naps i mean oxymethalone. strength seems to go be going up but it was anyway. Not sure wether they are worth the high blood pressure etc but we shall see.

Last night ended up going to dominoes as girlfriend really wanted 1. I had a big protein shake then 3 slices and an apple lol. very boring.

Have been to denys winter classic gym show 2night. it was a good veen my mate rich foster won the mr class and the overall so was pleased for him.

As was stuck with out food during the show stoped at subway and got a wholweat bun with double chicken. Healthy but just trying to keep cals up at the moment and not drop any meals.


----------



## Jay.32

Dominoes is the ultimate cheat meal mate.. yum


----------



## hilly

i wasnt impressed pal. I didnt really want it anyway but feel bad always going to healthy places on my girlfriend and she wont get something like dominoes unless im getting it to bless her. thats why i had the shake first etc and just a couple of pieces. wasnt impressed at all id of rather had the lamb stir fry i was wanting to cook lol.


----------



## Mowgli

Mmm, got some lovely lamb neck fillets for next week's cheat - Souvlaki :thumb:


----------



## hilly

ok training lower 1b in an hour.

For the last since june and most of my bodybuilding steroid use i have jabbed all test at the same time. However reading some info and alot of peoples journals etc on some american boards it seems they are big believers in injecting even test eod or splitting jabs etc for stable blood levels. altho they admit and i havnt found any evidence to say this will be beneficial for gains i thought i would switch over and give it ago as i am pinning 3 x per week anyway so may as well for the next few weeks and see if i notice any difference.

so i was jabbing 700mg test on a monday and 200mg npp on tues/friday.

I am now doing 250mg test and 100mg npp mon/wed and thursday is 200mg npp and 200mg test.


----------



## hilly

AWESOME workout 2night

ez preacher curls slow neg - 55 x 6, 40 x failure

standing db hammer 2gether slow neg - 22.5 x 10 drop 17.5 x f

squats - 180 x 10 (PR), 160 x failure no lock out

leg squat - 4.5pps x 20

ham curl slow neg - 70 x 11

sldl slow perfect form droped wieght down from 130 to 110 x 11, 100 x failure

forgot calfs fck

Over the moon with the 180 for 10. my goal was 180 for 5 as i mentioned in a past post when i got 6 last leg workout. strength is on the up and up very pleasing still ive been making constant progress since august now and very happy just need to keep on being consistant with the cals


----------



## dmcc

NICE squatting! After that, who gives a toss about calves?


----------



## hilly

HAHA me mate cos their tiny


----------



## GHS

Brilliant squating mate.

Glad things are going well.


----------



## dmcc

Soz - I never train calves. Don't have to....... :whistling:


----------



## hilly

haha yes some are just pleased with big calfs however some of us arnt lol.

GHS thanks pal things are going well in the gym just wish i had more muscle but im working with what i have got.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done on the squats! thats a good weight

tsk tsk on the calves lol, ignore the powerlifters 

They dont have to brave the stage in a thong...i mean posing trunks


----------



## dmcc

No, we have to wear compression gear...

And I don't train my calves (much) cos they iz mahoosive innit.


----------



## XJPX

Great squat pal  , thts a hell of a lift, mega jealous at moment tht ur feelin gd n runnin fun stuff haha


----------



## BigBiff

Are u just running oxys at the moment mate, sorry if ive missed something! massive thread like! impressive lifts! bet your looking well! x


----------



## hilly

Jordan you will pick up mate dont worry, ill txt u laterz

Biff since august i have just been running test only started at 250mg per week then upto 500mg then upto 700mg. as of 2 weeks ago this coming friday i added in 75mg naps and 400mg npp.

Looking a little watery and bf is higher than i would like but much better than last year as strength is best ever so relativly pleased and i feel im in a good position to start dieting come jan time


----------



## BigBiff

Sounds good mate, never tried naps myself, whats NPP? lol i should be starting a fresh cycle come jan feb also. currently natural boo  i should really have cruised! lol wish i did now.

looking forwards to your results mate! glad strength is up, dont worry about the body fat its winter


----------



## hilly

i have never used naps before either and the first week blood pressure had jumped up as per posts a couple of pages back however it looks like i have managed to get this back down so im pleased. strength has jumped right up on them so happy.

NPP is nandralonephenylpropionate. fast acting deca. a good compound. this is also the first time i have used it.

I have blasted and cruised for almost a year now and have gotten blood tests done every 3 months and an ecg and everything is totally fine mate so i think it is the way to go altho i will be coming off after my first show in may hopefully and using some peptides to experiement and see how pct goes.

HAHA yeh winter is all about shirts/jumpers and cardigans so i dont mind havin a bit of a belly


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly said:


> i have never used naps before either and the first week blood pressure had jumped up as per posts a couple of pages back however it looks like i have managed to get this back down so im pleased. strength has jumped right up on them so happy.
> 
> NPP is nandralonephenylpropionate. fast acting deca. a good compound. this is also the first time i have used it.
> 
> I have blasted and cruised for almost a year now and have gotten blood tests done every 3 months and an ecg and everything is totally fine mate so i think it is the way to go altho i will be coming off after my first show in may hopefully and using some peptides to experiement and see how pct goes.
> 
> HAHA yeh winter is all about shirts/jumpers and cardigans so i dont mind havin a bit of a belly


----------



## Magic Torch

Biggerdave said:


>


x2 WTF?! Do you shop at all saints and Topman! :lol:


----------



## hilly

LMAO no topman for me boys.

I see nothing wrong with a cardigan with a vest underneath. The girls dont seem to mind anyway 

checked blood pressure this morning and i have managed to bring it down to what it was pre naps in the am so very happy


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> ...HAHA yeh winter is all about shirts/jumpers and cardigans so i dont mind havin a bit of a belly


One could just wear a tshirt and shorts and run everywhere to keep warm. Good aerobic exercise! 

J


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> One could just wear a tshirt and shorts and run everywhere to keep warm. Good aerobic exercise!
> 
> J


I can think of better aerobic exercise once ive shot ure shag stack :thumb:


----------



## hilly

another cracking workout today

couldnt do decline so had to do flatg bench

2a

flat bench - 130 x 5(PR), 115 x failure

cable cross - 35 x 17

pull ups overhand - bw+20 x 8, bw+10 x failure

smith rack deads - 190 x 9

stand side laterals - 25 x 10 WTF massive pr here, 22.5 x failure

lay on inc bench rear delt db - 25 x 12

dips - bw+55 x 6PR, +50 x failure

v grip push down - 50 x 14 drop 35 x failed on 7 reps

cracking workout done in 45-50 mins improved on every set from last time happy days.


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> another cracking workout today
> 
> couldnt do decline so had to do flatg bench
> 
> 2a
> 
> flat bench - 130 x 5(PR), 115 x failure
> 
> cable cross - 35 x 17
> 
> pull ups overhand - bw+20 x 8, bw+10 x failure
> 
> smith rack deads - 190 x 9
> 
> stand side laterals - 25 x 10 WTF massive pr here, 22.5 x failure
> 
> lay on inc bench rear delt db - 25 x 12
> 
> dips - bw+55 x 6PR, +50 x failure
> 
> v grip push down - 50 x 14 drop 35 x failed on 7 reps
> 
> cracking workout done in 45-50 mins improved on every set from last time happy days.


some good benching mate. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

cheers mate still progressing slowly but surely. Just need to up cals again after this week i think. will bring me close to 4000.

Just got some celery seed extract and altho i brought my blood pressure down diastolic is still around 80 or just under and i would like this to be lower.

will be taking 1.5g per day on top of everything else lol


----------



## BigDom86

what does your weekly routine look like? your workouts are alien to me.


----------



## hilly

lol heres the routine mate

Upper A

Incline bench 1 x 5-9, drop 10% to failure

D Flye press - 1 x 8-12

Bent Row - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

close grip pull down - 1 x 8-12

smith press- 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

rear delt evan - 1 x 8-12

Close Grip Bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Over Head D Extension - 1 x 8-12

Lower A

Squat - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

leg press 1 x 20

Stiff Leg Deadlift - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12

EZ Curl - 1 x 5-9, drop10% x f

Hammer Curl 1 x 8-12

Standing Calf Raises 2 sets dc style 4 sec down 15 sec pause then up

Upper B

decline bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Cable Flye 1 x 8-12

Pulldown - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Deadlifts - 1 x 5-9

Side lateral - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

up right rows - 1 x 8-12

Dips - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f if cnt go heavy enough then skull crush

Pushdown - 1 x 8-12

Lower B

Leg Press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

leg ext - 1 x 20

sumo leg press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12

Seated D Curl together - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f

Consentration Curl machine - 1 x 8-12

seated calf machine dc 2 sets.

mon-wed -fri


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> lol heres the routine mate
> 
> Upper A
> 
> Incline bench 1 x 5-9, drop 10% to failure
> 
> D Flye press - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Bent Row - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> close grip pull down - 1 x 8-12
> 
> smith press- 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> rear delt evan - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Close Grip Bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Over Head D Extension - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Lower A
> 
> Squat - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> leg press 1 x 20
> 
> Stiff Leg Deadlift - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12
> 
> EZ Curl - 1 x 5-9, drop10% x f
> 
> Hammer Curl 1 x 8-12
> 
> Standing Calf Raises 2 sets dc style 4 sec down 15 sec pause then up
> 
> Upper B
> 
> decline bench - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Cable Flye 1 x 8-12
> 
> Pulldown - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Deadlifts - 1 x 5-9
> 
> Side lateral - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> up right rows - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Dips - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f if cnt go heavy enough then skull crush
> 
> Pushdown - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Lower B
> 
> Leg Press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> leg ext - 1 x 20
> 
> sumo leg press - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Leg Curl - 1 x 8-12
> 
> Seated D Curl together - 1 x 5-9, drop 10% x f
> 
> Consentration Curl machine - 1 x 8-12
> 
> seated calf machine dc 2 sets.
> 
> mon-wed -fri


Interesting routine mate...looks a kind of hybrid Hernon/DC if im not wrong...

Im kind of now doing Hernon one week with the 3 body part split, but add fst 7 to. But then the next week bit more volume, more exercises, more reps, faster pace and split body 4 ways and agin fst 7 added.


----------



## tiptoe

am quite up on DC but have not heard of Hernon before could one of you fill me in please.


----------



## hilly

yes mate i used a template from razors UHT training but split the bodyparts dc style as i want to keep hitting a bodypart every 8 days as it worked so well. I also like hernons idea of using a drop in weight to vary the rep range but i like adding a difference exercise in.

Have been using this for 2 or so weeks now and really like it which is all that counts.

My intention is to do something similar to what u are doing next year and the first 1 workouts will be as above but the next 2 will be higher reps and each set will have a drop set etc so a little more volume then drop back down.


----------



## hilly

tiptoe said:


> am quite up on DC but have not heard of Hernon before could one of you fill me in please.


Its phil hernon, me and brab have used him before to help with our training but you have to pay him for the routine etc.


----------



## tiptoe

ah fair enough mate. training looks good I really enjoyed doing DC last year but since staying clean I found that I seem to respond better by training each bodypart once every 10 days. Once I am back up to full strengh after this virus I am gonna add some of the dc principles into the mix.


----------



## hilly

i tried dc and didnt really like it. I didnt like the order of the bodyparts like having back last. I also felt that rest pause was good for some muscle but not others. As above i have taken somethings from multiple training programmes and made my own and it seems to be working


----------



## tiptoe

yeah I totally agree about the training back last problem. I was fried by then so switched to the 3 day split after my first blast and found that much better.

Am still now trying new things all the time and tbh am probably guilty of changing things too quick trying to find out what works best. I guess when your online and read peoples journals and see things you like the sound of its hard not to give them a go!


----------



## hilly

yeh very true mate, i used to do the same to be honest. I have found training a bodypart twice over 8 days with a HIT approach ha given me some excellent strength gains


----------



## hilly

have adjusted diet so thought i would post

CARB SOURCES ARE EITHER COUCOUS/BROWN RICE,SWEET POT,NORMAL POT,QUINOA,OATS.

Training day

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs and 5 egg whites - 50g oats/1 banana/15g protein powder = 650cal/ 50p/55c/20f

Meal 2 - pro shake/cashew nuts25g = 50p/10f - 400cal/55p/6c/11f

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet

pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f -610cal/ 50p/50c/17f

intra workout - 55gcarbs/30g aminos/glut/creatine - 300cal

Pwo - ghrp6 - when get home whey iso/50g oats/raisens /banana-500calish/ 50p/60c/4f?? or quinoa

Meal 5 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f

Pre bed - omelette 315caland 1 toast = 440cal/41p/22c/17f

Total = 3820cal/346p/292c/102f not including intra shake

Non training - Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs and 5 egg whites - 50g oats/1 banana/15g protein powder = 650cal/ 50p/55c/20f

Meal 2 - pro shake/cashew nuts25g = 50p/10f - 400cal/55p/6c/11f

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f -610cal/ 50p/50c/17f

Meal 5 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f

Meal 6 - 250g beef/10g olive oil/either 50g rice, 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f will be higher because of beef

Pre bed - omelette 315caland 1 toast = 440cal/41p/22c/17f

Total = 3930cal/346p/283c/116 will be higher as doesn't take into account the difference between chicken and beef calories etc.

ALSO HAVE A SHAKE WITH 250ISH CALS AND 50G PROTEIN DURING THE NIGHT EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## hilly

left knee just above patella has swollen up could be tibofemoral joint my lecturer thinks and is not to concerned as he said from the sounds of the exercises i think has caused it(rack pulls/deads) the bar will have been hitting on this spot which certainly could have argravated it.

he said not to worry but if its no better in a week then to go see him again.

I am supposed to be training legs 2moro but may not be able to so might go and do some bicep work/calfs and abs as want to be in the gym


----------



## hilly

ok so trained just biceps today as altho leg is a little better not good enough to train legs yet so did biceps to keep on track will be rest of upper monday then legs wed/thurs n cant wait.

Biceps

seated db curls together - 25kg x 7, 20 x failure - concentrating on slower neg on both sets

pinweel curls across body - 15 x 10 each, 12.5 x 11 each

1 arm ez preacher machine - 20 x 10 each very slow neg

slightly more volume than normal but its a test to see how biceps feel 2moro as i think they may need a little more higher rep work than other bodyparts.

Going out 2night for uni xmas night out to newcastle should be fun. Will be having 1 or 2 drinks nothing crazy. atleast thats my intention at the moment


----------



## hilly

cheers pal,

well intentions blown straight out of water. Had 1 or 2 then just kept going. Not the end of the world but apart from my mcd's and 1 normal meal im well down on cals today. Guna try and sqweeze 2 meals in before bed altho probs end up sleeping ha.

good night tho


----------



## leafman

Hilly your diet is ace, shows proper dedication :thumbup1: Im gonna have a little catch up mate and hope all is well


----------



## hilly

thnks pal, good to see u posting again hope all is well.

This year i have realised how important diet is.


----------



## skellan

nice to see a bit of tradition thrown in there with the eggs etc.

Keep up the good work! I`m originally from Redcar so always keep an eye on your journal


----------



## hilly

cheers mate,

the diet is nothing etc just basics, i find when eating so much food im not really hungry and eating is just a task so its all food that can be cooked quickly and doesnt break the bank


----------



## skellan

It seems to be doing the job then


----------



## hilly

1a

decline dumbell - 60 x 6, 55 x failure

db press fly flat - 32kg x 12

bb row - 130 x 6, 115 x f

underhand pull down 3 sec neg - 95 x 13

seated db press - 40 x 10, 35 x failure

ez bar up row - 60 x 12

ez bar skull crush - 50 x 8, trying these out but hurt wrist

close grip bench - 90 x 12

1 arm db overhead ext - 15 x failure

not a bad workout considering still half cut from sat night/sun morn almost fell over twice lol.

got a good comfy 6 reps from decline. altho this hasnt moved up twice now i feel it will next time i do workout 1a so will not swap it out yet.


----------



## skellan

Thats still pretty strong stats!


----------



## hilly

yeh i still beat a few lifts from last time just annoyed i no it could have been better but it is xmas after all.


----------



## skellan

It is nice when you beat personal bests though. I`ve never deadlifted 150kg until today and was quite happy doing it with good form. was training with my PT and the theatricals got a bit out of control. Growling and all that LOL

Did enjoy it though


----------



## dale_flex

Come on hilly you cant expect to set new pb's when your still leathered, that would just be showing off


----------



## hilly

haha true mate very true, lucky i didnt kill myself to be honest.


----------



## dmcc

Pffff I've had some of my best workouts hungover.


----------



## hilly

lol u bloody would have.

To be honest i think it was the lack of food from sat night onwards that really killed my energy in gym more than being hung over. as im on around 4000 cals a day i must be down around 4000 all in all which annoys me a little.

May have to smash a dominoes in to make those up


----------



## tiptoe

save the domino's for tomorrow then! 2 for Tuesday! Ideal pwo feed!!!!


----------



## hilly

haha very good thinkin


----------



## LittleChris

3double cheeseburgers is my weapon of choice


----------



## XJPX

Workouts lookin gd mate  , the compliments will be flocking in fast over xmas  , dominoes 2 for tuesday sounds gd to me aswell haha


----------



## hilly

haha yeh sounds like good bulkin food for me.


----------



## hilly

workout 1b i think today. didnt do any sldl as knee was a little funny after the heavy squats.

stand ez bar curl controled neg - 55 x 9, 40 x failure

stand db hammer curl together - 22.5 x failure 12+ reps i think

squat smith - 190 x 3+1 assisted. PR, 160 x failure

quad ext - 75 x 20 drop 35 x 10

ham curls - 70 x 13 slow neg, 60 x failure slow neg

sumo leg press - 3.5pps x 12 could have got more but lad spotting me kept fckin abt.

seated calf toe press - stack x 13/10 both sets done with 4 sec neg and 15 sec pause in full stretch

good workout again pleased with PR. could have got more but knee wobbled a bit on 4th rep which is why spotter helped thought i was failing atfer this i didnt wanna push it but pleased all the same.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal


----------



## LittleChris

I had a fright last week doing my smith squats. The whole frame wobbled as I unracked it. Rather concerning as if the rack came out of the ground then the weight would be landing on me!


----------



## BigDom86

why do you guys squat on the smith? ive never tried, it just looks weird to me. is it any different to traditional squats?


----------



## LittleChris

BigDom86 said:


> why do you guys squat on the smith? ive never tried, it just looks weird to me. is it any different to traditional squats?


Used to use the barbell but found more of the stress was on my lower back. Tried different stances etc, but same problem. Using the Smith is easier for me, can control the descent and the nature of the movement in the machine means I can focus the stress more accurately. It may not work for some, but I think many are quick to disregard it simply because freeweights are touted as superior.

Managed 220 for 4 last week, although I do box squats so different to master Hilly.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## hilly

Funnily enough chris i had this today. I realised their were no weights on the smith weight holders if that makes sense so the only weight on the whole piece of equipment was on my back.

i loaded a few 20kg plates on the holders and it stoped wobbling. could have probs gone backwards on me lol.

Dom chris more or less coverd it. I like the smith because i try and not lock out at the top of my squats keeping tension on all the time. especially on my second slightly lighter set. this would be very dangerous on a free bar plus i train bymyself and like to go to failure were the bar littlerly falls on me until it hits the pins at the bottem again danerous on free bar.

Plus the main reason i suppose is free squats aggrevate the very very beginning of a hernia i seem to have coming through as free squats means alot more core work and this makes it hurt like ****. physio said if i dnt irratate it then it shouldnt pop through and will be ok.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i really rate the smith, tried it a few times for squats but can't get the feet position correct as i find they have to go further forward.

good work hilly, listen to the physio... i have a tiny hernia on my abs, a huge one on my shin and a few small ones on the other leg (motorcycle accidents lol).

They are not fun nor nice to look at!


----------



## hilly

cheers bulk, yeh this little ****er burns like hell when i do free weight squats. apparantly its when its trying to break through. dont need that lol


----------



## hilly

Ok used the machine at uni again. Its been 3 weeks since last time i used. during this time cals have been pushed up and npp/oxy has been added.

I have gained

3lb of muscle

1.5lb of fat

also holding 1.5lb of water extra which would make sense.

It shows most of muscle has been added to legs which according to this machine has brought my lower body from being unbalanced to balanced which pleases me as i have been trying to bring legs up.

overall im very happy thats a lb a week of muscle and im happy to put on that much fat with that much muscle at this stage as will be dieting soon.


----------



## hilly

workout

Inc bb - 110 x 10(2 up on last time), 100 x failure

cable cross - 35 x 20

pull ups - +20 x 7)down 1???), +10 x failure

deadlifts - 170 x 8 poor

stand side lat - 25 x 12, 22.5 x failure

evan cent rear delt - 25 x 13

dips - +55 x 6(same last wk), +50 x failure

v grip push down - 50 x 15

overall good workout.


----------



## skellan

Get some pics up before you strip down!


----------



## hilly

i will do mate when bulk officially finishes and diet commences starting pics will be taken and posted so every1 can see me in my fat winter state


----------



## skellan

Fat winter suit aint such a bad thing, at least you will be warm LOL


----------



## Jay.32

LittleChris said:


> Used to use the barbell but found more of the stress was on my lower back. Tried different stances etc, but same problem. Using the Smith is easier for me, can control the descent and the nature of the movement in the machine means I can focus the stress more accurately. It may not work for some, but I think many are quick to disregard it simply because freeweights are touted as superior.
> 
> Managed 220 for 4 last week, although I do box squats so different to master Hilly.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack!


I suffer with my lower back so I think I will give the smith machine a try:thumb:


----------



## Joshua

How is your blood pressure at the moment mate?

I see you are kicking some butt on those dips too. Fun to do and you reap the benefits too - Great stuff!

All the best,

J


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> have adjusted diet so thought i would post
> 
> CARB SOURCES ARE EITHER COUCOUS/BROWN RICE,SWEET POT,NORMAL POT,QUINOA,OATS.
> 
> Training day
> 
> Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs and 5 egg whites - 50g oats/1 banana/15g protein powder = 650cal/ 50p/55c/20f
> 
> Meal 2 - pro shake/cashew nuts25g = 50p/10f - 400cal/55p/6c/11f
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet
> 
> pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f
> 
> Meal 4 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f -610cal/ 50p/50c/17f
> 
> intra workout - 55gcarbs/30g aminos/glut/creatine - 300cal
> 
> Pwo - ghrp6 - when get home whey iso/50g oats/raisens /banana-500calish/ 50p/60c/4f?? or quinoa
> 
> Meal 5 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f
> 
> Pre bed - omelette 315caland 1 toast = 440cal/41p/22c/17f
> 
> Total = 3820cal/346p/292c/102f not including intra shake
> 
> Non training - Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs and 5 egg whites - 50g oats/1 banana/15g protein powder = 650cal/ 50p/55c/20f
> 
> Meal 2 - pro shake/cashew nuts25g = 50p/10f - 400cal/55p/6c/11f
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f
> 
> Meal 4 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f -610cal/ 50p/50c/17f
> 
> Meal 5 - 200g chicken/10g olive oil/either 50g rice or 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f
> 
> Meal 6 - 250g beef/10g olive oil/either 50g rice, 200g sweet pot/appleor100g pineapple = 50p/45-55c/17-20f - 610cal/50p/50c/17f will be higher because of beef
> 
> Pre bed - omelette 315caland 1 toast = 440cal/41p/22c/17f
> 
> Total = 3930cal/346p/283c/116 will be higher as doesn't take into account the difference between chicken and beef calories etc.
> 
> ALSO HAVE A SHAKE WITH 250ISH CALS AND 50G PROTEIN DURING THE NIGHT EVERY NIGHT.


Diets looking good mate:thumbup1: looking forward to seeing your prep diet changes


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> How is your blood pressure at the moment mate?
> 
> I see you are kicking some butt on those dips too. Fun to do and you reap the benefits too - Great stuff!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


blood pressure came back down to around 120/78ish so was very pleased with that.

I droped my salt intake down to 1 meal and added the celery extract like you said big man.

Yeh i love dips its just starting to get hard getting the weight around my waist lol.


----------



## hilly

Jay.32 said:


> Diets looking good mate:thumbup1: looking forward to seeing your prep diet changes


trying with the diet pal im pretty good at being consistant at the moment which pleases me as i can just continue like this right thru the prep.

gve the smith squats i go i really rate them


----------



## Joshua

Ahh good stuff. Salt intake plays a massive part. A lad I knew was using McDonalds several times a day during his bulk (on AAS) and had an ungodly blood pressure. The hospital had to recheck his readings as they thought the equipment was faulty.

I know what you mean about the trickiness of the weights. That is one of the handy things with the vest and dipping belt as it reduces the amount swinging between your legs. I almost got castrated once by an aberrant 3plates that decided it wanted a romance with gravity. Take care mate.

J


----------



## hilly

haha yeh ive come close to that myself mate thats why im using dumbell at the moment.

u 2 pal


----------



## hilly

ok last week i only shot 500mg test and 200mg npp with the oxy.

this week down to 250mg test cyp only now. switching esters just because i have some pharma testex i want to use.

Will be dropping the night time shake so cals will come down 250/300 from previous diet but everything else will stay the same atleast for this week i reckon then i will re asses depending on weight etc.


----------



## hilly

ok have switched to a 4 day split this week just playing around a bit with higher volume.

Chest and biceps today

chest - IBB - 120 x 4PB, 100 x 10, 90 x 12

flat dumbell - 47.5 x 7, 42.5 x 11, 40 x 15

dips superset with - bw+25kg x 12,12

cable crossover - 35,x 12, 12 drop to 25 x 12

biceps

ez stand curl - 55 x 11, 45 x 8, 35 x 10 - last 2 sets 3/4 sec negative

pinwheel curls - 12.5 x 15 each, 15 x 10 each

1 arm machine - 20kg x 10 each then droped 15kg to failure then 10kg to failure each arm.

a good workout much more pumpd than normal which is a nice addition i suppose. will see how i feel 2moro.


----------



## jw007

Hilly, i have been looking at some of your workouts, Im not really au fait as it were with DC style stuff etc etc

However, Perosnally I find if I go balls out on a big compound exercise like squats, bench, DL etc etc Im pretty much shot after 3+ sets and to train other body parts and do other heavy exercises I would personally find I have neither the motivation or the energy and have used all my adernaline up on the big sets

Do you find this at all?? or how do you work it???


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Hilly, i have been looking at some of your workouts, Im not really au fait as it were with DC style stuff etc etc
> 
> However, Perosnally I find if I go balls out on a big compound exercise like squats, bench, DL etc etc Im pretty much shot after 3+ sets and to train other body parts and do other heavy exercises I would personally find I have neither the motivation or the energy and have used all my adernaline up on the big sets
> 
> Do you find this at all?? or how do you work it???


Let me explain it mate....

DC training = 1 working set for most body parts.

So you warm up on lets say decline bench press for 3-4 sets then its the working set.

You take your working set to failure at about 8 reps then your rack it, take 20 deep breaths and try and get more reps maybe you get 3 reps then you repeat this again and once again so one set looks like 8 reps 3 reps 2 reps 2 reps 1 rep all in the same set rest paused.

You split the work up over two days and train 3 times per week so you hit every thing 3 times over two weeks.

Day 1

chest

delt

tri

back width

back thickness

Day 2

bi

brachialis

calve

hamstring

quad

For quad and back thickness no rest pause rather one heavy set 4-8 reps and one breathing 20 repper.

You have 3 works outs for upper and lower so you do upper 1 then next time its upper you do upper 2 and so on.

Each work out you have to beat last work if you can not whatever exercise you failed on must be replaced with a new exercise that you continue to try and beat every week.


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> Hilly, i have been looking at some of your workouts, Im not really au fait as it were with DC style stuff etc etc
> 
> However, Perosnally I find if I go balls out on a big compound exercise like squats, bench, DL etc etc Im pretty much shot after 3+ sets and to train other body parts and do other heavy exercises I would personally find I have neither the motivation or the energy and have used all my adernaline up on the big sets
> 
> Do you find this at all?? or how do you work it???


con coverd DC mate, however what i was doing was an adapted method of my own as i didnt like the rest pause sets.

yes i did find i was shot after doing 2 very heavy sets on bench then a set of heavy flies but you do adapt after a while and the extra rest you get due to only training 3 days a week really help.

I have really enjoyed this way of training and trying to beat the log boog and will definatly do it when trying to gain again next year.

But at first i did find i was goosed but the motivation of having a number in my head to beat really carried me through to be honest.


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> Let me explain it mate....
> 
> DC training = 1 working set for most body parts.
> 
> So you warm up on lets say decline bench press for 3-4 sets then its the working set.
> 
> You take your working set to failure at about 8 reps then your rack it, take 20 deep breaths and try and get more reps maybe you get 3 reps then you repeat this again and once again so one set looks like 8 reps 3 reps 2 reps 2 reps 1 rep all in the same set rest paused.
> 
> You split the work up over two days and train 3 times per week so you hit every thing 3 times over two weeks.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> chest
> 
> delt
> 
> tri
> 
> back width
> 
> back thickness
> 
> Day 2
> 
> bi
> 
> brachialis
> 
> calve
> 
> hamstring
> 
> quad
> 
> For quad and back thickness no rest pause rather one heavy set 4-8 reps and one breathing 20 repper.
> 
> You have 3 works outs for upper and lower so you do upper 1 then next time its upper you do upper 2 and so on.
> 
> Each work out you have to beat last work if you can not whatever exercise you failed on must be replaced with a new exercise that you continue to try and beat every week.


Thanks for concise explanation Con..

It still does seem like a lot of effort, but as i not givenit agoI cant comment

Whats the reasoning for splitting upper and lower rather than just a conventional spit???

Is it more for strength or size would you say???

Im assuming this is not a long term type or workout, just for a set training prog time???


----------



## hilly

i have gained both strength and size mate pretty well.

I have managed it for around 6-7 weeks and feel i really need to switch over now as my joints are hurting somewhat.


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> con coverd DC mate, however what i was doing was an adapted method of my own as i didnt like the rest pause sets.
> 
> yes i did find i was shot after doing 2 very heavy sets on bench then a set of heavy flies but you do adapt after a while and the extra rest you get due to only training 3 days a week really help.
> 
> I have really enjoyed this way of training and trying to beat the log boog and will definatly do it when trying to gain again next year.
> 
> But at first i did find i was goosed but the motivation of having a number in my head to beat really carried me through to be honest.





hilly said:


> i have gained both strength and size mate pretty well.
> 
> I have managed it for around 6-7 weeks and feel i really need to switch over now as my joints are hurting somewhat.


Very interesting Hilly

TBH tho I think im too lazy and set in my ways to try it, but would be good to get someone i know to have ago and see results:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> Thanks for concise explanation Con..
> 
> It still does seem like a lot of effort, but as i not givenit agoI cant comment
> 
> Whats the reasoning for splitting upper and lower rather than just a conventional spit???
> 
> Is it more for strength or size would you say???
> 
> Im assuming this is not a long term type or workout, just for a set training prog time???


The DC guys swear by it. They keep this going for years until they no longer can handle the work load then they switch to push pull legs with the same routine so same thing spread out over 3 instead of 2 days.

They say its size while getting stronger. I made me thicker but it did not give me the bodybuilding "look" i find doing mindless pumping sets which increases glycogen storage to work best for this.

Every 8-12 weeks or so you will get burned out so either take 1-2 weeks off or just do light work outs such as straight sets only (this used to coincide with AAS cycles blast/cruise but now that its gone main stream no one talks about that any more...)

The stretching is a big thing such as weighted fly stretch for 1 minute or less basically till you no longer can hold the damn thing.

Some top American boys do follow this training and are very large and strong. I have done it for periods of time such as 3 months a few times. I enjoy it as its hard and different but i am more of either total Mike Mentzer style trainer or higher volume push pull legs powerlifter style of lifter.

The biceps before legs thing i did once i totally lost the "warrior" mind set for legs and had a crap work out from then on i just put it with upper body.

Journals looking good Hilly:thumb:

P.S. that massaging stuff is great, she could not believe the tightness in some muscle groups. I already feel tons better for it and have better ROM on legs after two sessions!


----------



## hilly

cheers con it should become more interesting in jan when i start dieting. Im commited to doing the nabba north in may now unless i have a fatal accident at some point ill get my small **** up their


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> cheers con it should become more interesting in jan when i start dieting. Im commited to doing the nabba north in may now unless i have a fatal accident at some point ill get my small **** up their


Nice one mate! I am already dieting now, want to come in slowly and not fail a ton of uni courses like i did before


----------



## hilly

haha me 2 mate, well as you no im pretty good with my diet etc so just adjusting the training to more volume and 4 or 5 times per week instead of 3. this in itself will help me lean out and diet is already clean as ya like.

then come jan will add some cardio in as havnt done any for 6 weeks so im hoping this will be super effective also.


----------



## hilly

ok legs today, more volume and it killed be but i loved it ha totally kicked my own ass today. was sick in my mouth at one point.

soooooo we had

smith squat - 190 x 9(massive pr here over the moon, 160 x 10, 140 x failure didnt count. the last 2 sets were done with no lock out at the top so tension on at all times.

leg press superset - 4.25pps x 12/12/10

with quad ext - 50 x 12,6, 40 x 8

lie ham curls - 80 x 9, 70 x 11, 60 x 11 drop 45 x failure

walk lunges - 20 x i think 20 paces then droped weight and went till i fell.

Had to sit in the car for 5 as legs cramped after this but enjoyed the change in workout.

chest is destroyed after yesterday altho as always no real doms in biceps which annoys me a little but i no i worked em hard as feck yesterday so not to worry


----------



## LittleChris

Never get DOMs in my biceps either TBH. Weights going up so thats all that matters 

Good workout.


----------



## hilly

true true chris and thanks.

cheers god was very pleased guna give 200 a whirl next week what doesnt kill me makes me stronger will definatly hold truth haha


----------



## LittleChris

Especially if the Smith comes out the ground LMAO!


----------



## BigDom86

i only ever feel DOMs if i stimulate the muscle in a way. for example in bis ill never get DOMs but if someone calls me and i have the mobile to my ear for longer than 2mins then my arms start cramping lol


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Especially if the Smith comes out the ground LMAO!


HAHA very true tho ill have to make sure i put some weight on the front as it was rocking the other week lol.

Dom haha funnily enough i think iv had that before.

God if ure going for 4 then im going for 5 :lol:


----------



## hilly

God said:


> lol well I will be squatting on Sunday so 6 it is!


haha good lad,

3 reasons i use the smith.

first and main is that i have the start of a hernia coming thru lower abs. When i free squat because i my core has to work alot it agrevates it and according to physio this is it trying to break thru the muscle wall and pop out. he says if i dont agrevate it it shouldnt get worse and pop through.

second is that i train alone mostly and it allows me to go to total failure which is what HIT is all about IMO especially the method i was doing.

third is that on my second and now thurd set i like to do squats not locking out and keeping tension on them all the time and this again is pretty danerous on the free weights when traning alone.

My quads have come on loads this year so im happy using the smith.

hernia is the main reason obviously


----------



## BigDom86

i tried to set up the smith for some light squats this week but i just couldnt do it, felt so awkward so went back to freeweight. i do prefer hacksquats to any other form of squats though, so will be using that when i get back to london this week


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> cheers con it should become more interesting in jan when i start dieting. Im commited to doing the nabba north in may now unless i have a fatal accident at some point ill get my small **** up their


Glad your going for it mate. Defo looking forwards to cheering on all the lads at the North this year.


----------



## hilly

borostu82 said:


> Glad your going for it mate. Defo looking forwards to cheering on all the lads at the North this year.


cheers mate, i havnt got the mass so its guna be a long diet to get as conditioned as possible.


----------



## hilly

ok guys quick end of bulk pic. I no am fat lol but what can ya do about it. I havnt lied on here ive been good as fcking gold with my diet 98% of the time and i still get fat guess my body just prefers to be chunky LMAO

anywere official end of bulk pic


----------



## Joshua

Hey mate. Looking good. I don't concur on what you are saying about being fat. That ain't bad for a bulk.

On the matter of your body prefering to be chunky, have you looked at doing some whole body HIIT whilst in a depleted state? The effect of this will shift your metabolism to a leaner phenotype in the longer term (via AMPk). Interspacing hillsprints and burpees is very effective at this - 10sec sprint followed by 10burpees, walk for 20sec and repeat. Brutal but effective.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> ok guys quick end of bulk pic. I no am fat lol but what can ya do about it. I havnt lied on here ive been good as fcking gold with my diet 98% of the time and i still get fat guess my body just prefers to be chunky LMAO
> 
> anywere official end of bulk pic
> 
> View attachment 34314


looking good for end of bulk, i look forwards to seeing your condition on stage as i think you will look well mate.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good there Hilly


----------



## Magic Torch

Get your pins out fatty :lol:

Nah looking great buddy defo packed on some quality mass. I admire your will to read up and learn things keep it up mate!


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> Hey mate. Looking good. I don't concur on what you are saying about being fat. That ain't bad for a bulk.
> 
> On the matter of your body prefering to be chunky, have you looked at doing some whole body HIIT whilst in a depleted state? The effect of this will shift your metabolism to a leaner phenotype in the longer term (via AMPk). Interspacing hillsprints and burpees is very effective at this - 10sec sprint followed by 10burpees, walk for 20sec and repeat. Brutal but effective.
> 
> All the best buddy,
> 
> J


as alw cracking advice will give this a go pal


----------



## hilly

stu, chris and bulk cheers lads, ive been grafting hard and will continue to do so right upto comp and beyond im making progress slowly but surely and this will hopefully continue


----------



## hilly

Magic Torch said:


> Get your pins out fatty :lol:
> 
> Nah looking great buddy defo packed on some quality mass. I admire your will to read up and learn things keep it up mate!


Just for you mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Ah looking big dude! Quads are ok too :lol:

Nice sweep coming out, keep at them dude!


----------



## hilly

LMAO,

ive been battering my quads trying to bring them up as they always seem to be lagging and not in good condition when i have watched first timers the last 2 years so im hoping to make them a stand out point if possible


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> Just for you mate
> 
> View attachment 34342


hilly you are one hairy man lol


----------



## hilly

haha tell me about it mate its a nightmare. I have to shave my chest/back/arms every week or so.

My dad is exactly the same and has been since he was my age i could kill the bastard lol.


----------



## daniel.m

looking good mate, and fat? lol you are pretty lean for being at the end of a bulk.

you may aswell throw up a back shot now


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> ok guys quick end of bulk pic. I no am fat lol but what can ya do about it. I havnt lied on here ive been good as fcking gold with my diet 98% of the time and i still get fat guess my body just prefers to be chunky LMAO
> 
> anywere official end of bulk pic
> 
> View attachment 34314


FAT!!! Where???????????

you look great mate. what is your weight now? and what sort of weight are you expecting to be on stage??


----------



## hilly

thanks daniel,

cheers jay, im around 208-210lb at 5ft10. stage weight no idea and not really botherd mate as doing nabba so it doesnt matter.

Altho i imagine around 13 stone but could be 12.7 for all i no.


----------



## hilly

for you dan, i hold alot of fat on my lower back and love handles as can see.


----------



## hilly

God said:


> yeh loads :confused1:


LOL its their trust me handfuls.


----------



## hilly

it will come off once bodyfat starts to drop.

Aint done any cardio for around 2 months now lol so when everything starts rolling next year should see some results quickish im hoping.

Arms usually lean out first tho and face stomach is always last but im hoping as bf around stomach area is much lower than this time last year it shouldnt be to much of an issue


----------



## XJPX

pics look gd mate, dnt worry about fat levels, ur in gd shape for end of a bulk...im liking the back pic a lot, once u drop the water and fat off tht is gonna look reali reli gd


----------



## hilly

cheers jordan,

trained in a different gym jjb in boro today

shoulders

seated dumbell press - 42kg x 10, 38 x 10, 34 x 8

stand side lat - 22 x 15, 26 x 7, 20 x failure drop 14 x failure

centapani rear delt - 26 x 13, 24 x 13, 1 arm bent over rear delt - 14 x failure slow negative

EZ bar up rows superset - 60 x 13, 50 x 12, 40 x 12

with db shrugs - 30 x 10, 46 x 10,10

triceps

dips - bw+50 x 8, +40 x 12, +30 x failure

3 exercise circuit

- ez bar skull crush - 40 x 12, 30 x 17

- a arm overhead db - 14 x 6each, 12 x 9each

- bw press up - bw x 12/15

rope push down - 30 x 20


----------



## hilly

as of next week which i no is a biot silly as its xmas but will be doing 30mins cardio on training days and will now be training 5 days a week.

the split is

day 1 - ches/hams/abs

Day 2 biceps & triceps

Day 3 : quads, calves & Abs

Day 4 : Shoulders/traps

Day 5 Back, calves & abs

3 exercises with 4 sets. between 10-12 reps. i will post workouts as it go's.


----------



## clarkey

Nice gains there Hilly good improvements since your first pics...I think ur condition is ideal mate at this stage. Keep plugging away:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers clarkey for ure input pal.

Ill be posting pics every 2/3 weeks from feb so will need ure guys honest critique


----------



## Incredible Bulk

quads look great mate, nice sweep to them.

fat? nahhh, you can still see abs...fat is muffin top and no abs


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly said:


> as of next week which i no is a biot silly as its xmas but will be doing 30mins cardio on training days and will now be training 5 days a week.


Mate your not doing cardio on Xmas day are you!?!


----------



## hilly

cheers bulk, quads used to be my worst part due do a dodgy knee so i had to spend all 2008 doing light rehab work mostly for it but its allowed me to really focus on getting them up a bit this year.

Altho their is still huge room for improvements as quads can never be to big im happy with progress. Hopefully end of 2010 they may be as big as ures lol


----------



## hilly

Magic Torch said:


> Mate your not doing cardio on Xmas day are you!?!


HAHA no chance pal, Im actually cooking xmas dinner for me, my mum and brother.

Our gym opening times are **** so i will be doing cardio 30 mins pwo at heart rate 140ish everyday i manage to train pwo over the xmas holidays starting today.


----------



## hilly

ok workout today back and calfs more volume again. diet has been same as always apart from went to pizza hut with peeps from uni. i had chicken salad and couscous/raisens/olive oil from salad bar. Not alot of chicken however so im going to go tesco and buy a packet of steak and eat the lot of last meal of the day i reckon to boost protein.

back

wide grip pull downs to front - 95 x 11, 87.5 x 10, 80 x 11, 72.5 x 12

1 arm db row - 46kg x 12/10/10/10

seated v bar cable row - 75 x 10, 67.5 x 11, 60 x 12/10

hypers - bw x 12/10/10/9

calfs

standing - 60 x 15, 75 x 15, 82.5 x 15, 90 x 15, 97.5 x 12/11

seated - 25k x 15/15, 50 x 15/15/15

goosed after this due to not being used to extra volume. will betsarting cardio next week.

out most of weekend at festive fling 2moro and me n all the lads going for a meal sat night. it is xmas after all


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> ok guys quick end of bulk pic. I no am fat lol but what can ya do about it. I havnt lied on here ive been good as fcking gold with my diet 98% of the time and i still get fat guess my body just prefers to be chunky LMAO
> 
> anywere official end of bulk pic
> 
> View attachment 34314


Looking good mate i can see new gains in size for certain. Also you look leaner and better than the last pictures i have seen. We all hold fat in different places don't let the soft abb's fool you, your body fat is not high!


----------



## BigBiff

looking awesome hilly mate


----------



## hilly

CON cheers mate, i definatly have put muscle on this year. I have come to realise that i just have to be good with my eating more or less 24/7 but this isnt a problem hope all is well ure end.

Biff cheers pal.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> thanks daniel,
> 
> cheers jay, im around 208-210lb at 5ft10. stage weight no idea and not really botherd mate as doing nabba so it doesnt matter.
> 
> Altho i imagine around 13 stone but could be 12.7 for all i no.


Your just above my weight but your also leaner:cursing: lol

I think you will have a big impact on that stage mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers jay much appreciated. just guna but my balls and do my best. cant do anything more than that.


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> cheers jay much appreciated. just guna but my balls and do my best. cant do anything more than that.


I would be careful butting your balls mate it sounds painful!!!!


----------



## hilly

lmao i imagine it would haha.

that was bust as im sure u know ha


----------



## dale_flex

Look great in the pics mate


----------



## hilly

cheers dale


----------



## XJPX

gd luck butting the balls haha


----------



## hilly

have had a naughty weekend. Friday was festive fling at uni so i really did push the boat out was a very good day/night.

Last night was lads xmas meal and night out which was ok at best just had a couple of drinks. No more now till boxing day maybe, then will drink new years eve and that will be me till after may.


----------



## hilly

ok workout today wasnt to bad but felt exhausted and amount of weight used aftger first couple of sets really droped due to feeling fooked. think this is a mix of ****e weekend mainly plus adapting to higher volume.

chest

flat dumbell bench - 55kg x 6, 47.5 x 10,42.5 x 10, 40 x 10

incline smith barbell - 90kg x 5, 80 x 8, 70 x 10, 60 x 10

very low inc db fly - 22.5 x 12/10, 20 x 12/12

hamstrings

lie ham curls - 80 x 10(PR), 70 x 10, 60 x 11, 50 x 12 very slow neg last set

sldl dumbell - 42.5 x 12, 47.5 x 12/12/12

1 leg lie leg curls - 20 x 12, 25 x 12

used du,bells for sldl but will go back to barbell this week as 47.5 wasnt heavy enough and any heavier dumbells get in the way.

pwo cardio 30 mins HR around 140. i forgot how boring cardio is but it wasnt to bad considering havnt done any for 2 or 3 months.

2moros will be done am fasted apart from glut/bcaa


----------



## hilly

ok so cardio has been done yesterday and today am pre breaky. its kicked my ass for the rest of the day but should be used to it in a week or 2. keeing heart rate up at 140 is hard work like im unfit as fook ha

trained arms yesterday

ez curls - 55kg x 12, 45 x 12/12, 40 x 11

ez preacher machine - 35 x 12/10, 30 x 11, 25 x 12

stand alt db curls - 15 x 11 each, 12.5 x 11

seated 1 arm concentrate db - 10 x 12/12

v push down - 57 x 10, 50 x 12/12/12

hammer bar skull crush - 30 x 12, 40 x 9/8, 35 x 9

close grip bench - 100 x 8/8, 90 x 9

quads/calfs and abs later


----------



## hilly

well wasnt going to train quads today as was sleeping all afternoon felt pretty ****y. think this extra volume plus cardio plus not alot of sleep all weekend. anway glad i did

smith squat - 200 x 5PR, 170 x 8, 150 x 10/10

extensions 3 sec neg - 70 x 12, 60 x 12, 55 x 13/10

leg press - 4.5pps x 10, 4pps x 10, 3.25 x 12/13

abs - 5 mins worth of stuff very short rests

didnt do calfs totaly forgot.

pleased with the PR altho wanted 7 as GOD got this lol. never mind was pleased anyway.


----------



## Jay.32

I did legs today mate! nearly talked myself out of it, but then kicked myself up the a*s and went:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> well wasnt going to train quads today as was sleeping all afternoon felt pretty ****y. think this extra volume plus cardio plus not alot of sleep all weekend. anway glad i did
> 
> smith squat - 200 x 5PR, 170 x 8, 150 x 10/10
> 
> extensions 3 sec neg - 70 x 12, 60 x 12, 55 x 13/10
> 
> leg press - 4.5pps x 10, 4pps x 10, 3.25 x 12/13
> 
> abs - 5 mins worth of stuff very short rests
> 
> didnt do calfs totaly forgot.
> 
> pleased with the PR altho wanted 7 as GOD got this lol. never mind was pleased anyway.


stop forgetting to do ur calfs lol!!!!! 

200 squats!!..... yehh buddyyy


----------



## hilly

haha calfs will be done this week jordan they wont be left out.


----------



## hilly

haha true mate not 7, will have to get 7 next time. I will be training them next week n ill get 7 atleast. altho by then you should have got more.


----------



## hilly

haha good lad.

Ok as of now i am timing rest intervals between sets. this will be 1 minute rest between sets. this doesnt include carrying and racking dumbells etc 1min rest is just that rest.

shoulders - 1 min rest

seated db press - 45 x 6, 40 x 10/8, 37.5 x 7

side lat seated facing bench - 15 x 12/12/10/8 - liked these

centapani style rear delts - 27.5 x 6, 22.5 x 10, 20 x 11/10

smith shrug - 100kg x 15/15, 110 x 15/10

cardio pwo 30 mins.


----------



## hilly

Just wishing every1 a merry xmas who pops in here over the next few days.

Gym is closed till monday however a girl that works their said she may open in for a sneaky hour or so sunday if i wanna go train so i might.

laterz all


----------



## Críostóir

open the gym just for you hilly you lucky devil!


----------



## hilly

the girls a fitness freak however apparantly she does have the hots for me so i will use this to my advanatage if it means i get a session in.


----------



## BigDom86

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## hilly

well been over to jjb gym today in boro as it was open. I joined using their 12 days for 12 pound thing. hoping that lass will be opening my usual gym 2moro altho i may be having a beverage or 2 2night. however ive got all my 5 training sessions and cardio sessions in this week so im happy.

trained back/calfs/abs today cnt be ****d to go get my notepad but all improved on last week and i handled the higher volume better.

i may be tempted to join this gym in january. its close to my uni and has a great stepmaster cardio machine like actually walking up real stairs. it kept my hear rate nice and high at between 145-150 and it didnt cause my legs to get that burning sensation etc plus i think it will be great for bringing in leg/**** condition during diet. will have to check prices.

Im thinking when uni starts i will wake and travel here on an empty stomach do cardio then eat breaky in car then go to uni.


----------



## hilly

ok trained chest and hams today

IBB - 120 x 5(PR), 110 x 7, 100 x 6, 90 x 8

FDB - 42.5 x 8, 37.5 x 12/10, 35 x 10

machine fly - 102 x 12, 95 x 12/12/11

hamstrings

curls - 80 x 11(PR), 70 x 10, 60 x 11, 55 x 12, 50 x 11

BBSLDL - 120 x 10/10/9, 100 x 10/8

cardio 30 mins pwo hr 145ish

an ok workout happy with the pr's but weights droped off alot as i seemed to run out of steam. i no this is due to poor diet and the night out i had sat. think i only got 3 meals yesterday and 4 sunday so this is going to have to shape up over the next few days.


----------



## Joshua

JJB is a good gym IMHO. Although it looks a bit glitzy/commercial, they tend to have the essential kit one needs. DB range can be a bit limiting, and the machines could do with being a bit more variable on their seating & wrist positions too. I love the jacuzzi and sauna though. Creature comforts are quite nice, especially after a hard workout in the winter. It is also damn handy if you have to travel as you usually have somewhere to go.

Do you intentionally drop volume post cycle? I know what you mean about the imact of a night out - tis a really killer for the following day.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## hilly

yeh jjb does seem to have decent stuff and its close to my uni so i can go before and after. plus i really like the stair master peice of cardio.

im actually on a cruise dose of test for 4 weeks aty the moment J until i start my contest prep. The guy helping me with my prep wanted me to start training 5 days a week now and increase the volume and add cardio in to get a head start.

Due to first timers being an open class it is likely i am going to be seriously outsized so my condition is going to have to be the best it can be so im putting the graft in early  .

Yeh i felt totally shaged during workout but it is xmas and come jan 11th i wont be having any nights out till after may 20th so just enjoying xmas while i can


----------



## hilly

trained arms today

biceps

ez curls - 55 x 12, 54 x 12/12/12

ez preacher machine - 40 x 12/10,35 x 11, 30 x 12

stand alt dumbell curls - 15 x 12/12/11, 12.5 x 11

triceps

hammer bar skull crush - 40 x 12/12/12/12

v push down - 50 x 12/10, 45 x 12/10

close grip smith bench - 100 x 9, 90 x 11, 80 x 12/10 much slower neg last 2 sets

pwo cardio 30 mins


----------



## Jay.32

I was a member at JJB for a while, but it just got to busy in the evening with people there socialising not training. The straw that broke the camels back was when I turned up one night to do chest and for young boys were on the bench press talking there asses off between sets.. they were still on it when I left an hour later...

good luck Hilly mate:lol:


----------



## Joshua

Jay.32 said:


> I was a member at JJB for a while, but it just got to busy in the evening with people there socialising not training. The straw that broke the camels back was when I turned up one night to do chest and for young boys were on the bench press talking there asses off between sets.. they were still on it when I left an hour later...
> 
> good luck Hilly mate:lol:


I found letting rip with an eggy fart works quite effectively for clearing them. Even more effective is asking one of them what he does for glutes as they look firm. Follow this with a wink.

J


----------



## hilly

haha lmao J ill have to remember the glute one


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> yeh jjb does seem to have decent stuff and its close to my uni so i can go before and after. plus i really like the stair master peice of cardio.
> 
> im actually on a cruise dose of test for 4 weeks aty the moment J until i start my contest prep. The guy helping me with my prep wanted me to start training 5 days a week now and increase the volume and add cardio in to get a head start.
> 
> Due to first timers being an open class it is likely i am going to be seriously outsized so my condition is going to have to be the best it can be so im putting the graft in early  .
> 
> Yeh i felt totally shaged during workout but it is xmas and come jan 11th i wont be having any nights out till after may 20th so just enjoying xmas while i can


I really want to try one of those stairmasters  so bored with current cardio equipment ! Which show are you doing Hilly ?


----------



## hilly

its really good jem, i did my cardio pwo and the machine kept my hear rate at between 145-150 without much effort which altho strange suits me down to the ground as heart rate is what counts.

Im doing the nabba north first timers in may jem. the 16th i think


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> its really good jem, i did my cardio pwo and the machine kept my hear rate at between 145-150 without much effort which altho strange suits me down to the ground as heart rate is what counts.
> 
> Im doing the nabba north first timers in may jem. the 16th i think


Oooh loads of us this year then :thumb: Very exciting !

I might have a peek in some new gyms - if they have a stairmaster, it's a keeper :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Big hilly,

Nice journal buddy..

What are your stats buddy? Weight and height etc..

Gerry


----------



## hilly

now gerry, im 23, 5ft 10 and a quarter ha and weight is around the 210 mark. bf i reckon is 13-15% altho the calipers and these expensive ass scale things at our uni for the elite athletes that come for work etc says around 12%.

unfortunatly i hold all my weight around my stomach such is life i suppose.

theres pics a few pages back for you to judge ureself mate


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Gerry thinks you look good.. Your body fat is more around your abs but your back, chest and delts look lean. Your legs look ok, just very hairy. Gerry has bald legs so they appear somewhat leaner, maybe you can take a leaf out of his book and trim yours..

You`ll do fine mate, you have a good shape, just get shredded ..


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, yeh im a very hairy boy thnks to my dad unfortunatly but they will be trimed in a month or 2 once diet is in full swing.

shredded is the only thing i can go for as i will be outmassed big style. This is why i have already started cardio and will be dieting for 18 weeks.


----------



## klx_boy

Hey might see you around in jjb bud! Trained there the last 4 years odd!


----------



## hilly

KLX certianly might do mate

Right well i drank to much new years eve and only came home an hour ago lol. thats it now tho good as gold until end of may 

cant wait to start diet and gym properly monday altho cals will still be highish as official diet doesnt start till 18th i believe.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal.


----------



## hilly

this journal has been going a long time now, i am contemplating starting a new one for 16 weeks out. will decide over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> this journal has been going a long time now, i am contemplating starting a new one for 16 weeks out. will decide over the next couple of weeks.


new one wud b gd mate i think


----------



## dale_flex

I agree mate a fresh journal should start with prep


----------



## Jay.32

yeah prep journal sounds good...and you could always come back to this one after the show mate...


----------



## hilly

ok when the 16 week diet starts will start a new journal may even take a cheeky pic of my fat self ha.

cardio done am pre breaky 30 mins

trained 2night chest and hams

inc bench - 120 x 6, 110 x 7, 90 x 11/6 slower neg on these last 2

flat bumbell - 42.5 x 9.37,5 x 11/10/7

flat db fly - 22.5 x 12/12/12/11

lay curls - 80 x 12(PR), 70 x 10,60 x 11, 55 x 12, 50 x 10 slower neg last 3 sets

SLDL bb - 130 x 10(PR), 120 x 10/10

i leg lay curls - 25 x 12 each, 30 x 8 each

good workout lasted a bit 2 long around 1 hour 10 but was training with a friend and IMO the benefit of having some1 their to spot me outweighs the extra time in gym.


----------



## Munch

Hilly, been reading your journal with interest over the past couple of weeks - makes for an interesting read especially since its updated so frequently.

Congrats on your progress mate. Will follow your prep log as and when you start one also.

Q: Have you found that adding in the pineapple & apples into your diet has noticeably helped with your digestion and synthesis of the protein?

All the best


----------



## hilly

cheers munch,

Not sure aboutt he synthesis of protein but i have very little stomach issues since adding in more fruit. however the main benefit for me is its like a sweet treat at every meal and means i dont look to snack on ****e.


----------



## Munch

hilly said:


> cheers munch,
> 
> Not sure aboutt he synthesis of protein but i have very little stomach issues since adding in more fruit. however the main benefit for me is its like a sweet treat at every meal and means i dont look to snack on ****e.


As good a reason as any there!

I started having apples with three of my meals but have since started on keto for a bit to drop some fat before a bulk cycle late Feb.

Will throw them in next time for the hell of it - even if you cant feel it working, doesnt mean it isnt!

Look forward to your prep thread mate. :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Been a while since I have checked in pal -

how are things going for you smoggie dude


----------



## hilly

im posting this in here because i saw her in another thread and have to say she is the hottest bird i have ever seen.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal, got a lot of work to do but im determined and excited for it so should be good fun. Il bring the best package i can nothing more i can do.


----------



## noel

good luck with the diet dude


----------



## Galtonator

how were the versa grips mate?


----------



## hilly

cheers noel

galt the gripps were very good for back training altho not needed for anything else IMO as i prefer chalk for the rest of my training


----------



## hilly

ok was arms 2night and have ****ed my elbow training triceps.

QUESTION - DOES ANY1 THINK TRAINING TRICEPS THE DAY AFTER CHEST COULD BE PUTTING TO MUCH PRESSURE ON TRICEPS AND HAVE CAUSED THE INJURY OR DO YOU RECKON ITS JUST BEEN ONE OF THOSE THINGS??

WORKOUT

stand flat bar - 50 x 10 hurt wrist i new these hurt my wrist was just trying them lol

ez bar - 50 x 10, 40 x 10/8 last 2 slow negative

preacher mach - 40 x 10, 30 x 10/10, 25 x 11 last 3 sets very slow neg

db alt curl stand - 15 x 12/11/12

preacher mach 1 arm - 15 x 11 each slow neg

triceps

ez skull crush last week got 4 sets out of 40kg so this week went 50g first 1 fine second rep really hurt managed 2 more reps and had to stop.

everything hurt but close grip bench which wasnt so bad so did the below

very slow neg 3/4 sec on every set - 80kg x 13/10/10/10/10,70 x 8, 60 x 13

****ed off. will re evaluate things 2moro when i see how arm is.


----------



## dmcc

It could be a little from Column A and a little from Column B. Forgive me for not noticing, but do you normally train chest and tris like that? I did for several months and the problems I had with my elbow wasn't caused by that (not alone, anyway).


----------



## hilly

No mate training programme changed 2 weeks before xmas, havnt had any problems till now.

Im thinking its just one of those things to be honest. just ****ed off ha


----------



## Galtonator

skull crushers all ways hurt my elbows mate. They have been dropped for that reason alone


----------



## dmcc

Hilly get some ice on your elbow ASAP. 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on.


----------



## hilly

already at it dmcc cheers pal.

I think now im doing more volume plus the cardio every day im going to have to leave my ego at the door and drop a little weight off my lifts.

Im still pushing it using the same weights more or less when i was bulking.


----------



## daniel.m

skullcrushers always hurt my elbows, even after a thorough warmup, i think the tendon gets put under a lot of strain.

How do you get on with dumbell overhead extensions with two hands?


----------



## hilly

i get on with them ok mate used to do them seated but the 55 kg dumbells are to big to do this movement seated so cnt do them any more.


----------



## XJPX

i personally dnt like training triceps day after chest...find there is just too much overlap so the stress from chest cud of made u more at risk of injury...maybe rejigg the days around?


----------



## hilly

i might do jordan, however reading thru my training journals over the previous year or 2 ive made little notes several times saying skull crushers really hurt my elbows. guess i just forgot lol, will swap these out and see if theirs any difference.


----------



## hilly

my arms need all the help they can get especially biceps they are very poor.

just worked out my cals etc and im on 3350 training and 3400ish non training which is just sat and sunday now. this will be for the next 2 weeks.

Have stoped ghrp6 as of last night as it makes me hold water and i want a true telling of what my weight is over the next 2 weeks before im 16 weeks out.


----------



## LittleChris

Getting excited for you son. Will there be regular pictures smoggie?


----------



## nearlynatural

hilly said:


> ok was arms 2night and have ****ed my elbow training triceps.
> 
> QUESTION - DOES ANY1 THINK TRAINING TRICEPS THE DAY AFTER CHEST COULD BE PUTTING TO MUCH PRESSURE ON TRICEPS AND HAVE CAUSED THE INJURY OR DO YOU RECKON ITS JUST BEEN ONE OF THOSE THINGS??
> 
> WORKOUT
> 
> stand flat bar - 50 x 10 hurt wrist i new these hurt my wrist was just trying them lol
> 
> ez bar - 50 x 10, 40 x 10/8 last 2 slow negative
> 
> preacher mach - 40 x 10, 30 x 10/10, 25 x 11 last 3 sets very slow neg
> 
> db alt curl stand - 15 x 12/11/12
> 
> preacher mach 1 arm - 15 x 11 each slow neg
> 
> triceps
> 
> ez skull crush last week got 4 sets out of 40kg so this week went 50g first 1 fine second rep really hurt managed 2 more reps and had to stop.
> 
> everything hurt but close grip bench which wasnt so bad so did the below
> 
> very slow neg 3/4 sec on every set - 80kg x 13/10/10/10/10,70 x 8, 60 x 13
> 
> ****ed off. will re evaluate things 2moro when i see how arm is.


 hi hilly

The same thing happened to me, i did really heavy skull crushers and the pain lasted about 3 months. I now train triceps directly after chest and do the skull crushers at the end when my triceps are tired so I use less weight. It worked for me .

NN


----------



## hilly

chris their will be pic updates of course how regular i havnt decided yet 

NN cheers mate ill take that into consideration

had a good quad/calfs and ab workout

smith squat - 200 x 5, 170 x 9, 160 x 10/10

extension 3 sec neg - 70 x 12, 60 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10

leg press - 4.5pps x 10, 4pps x 12/12

calfs

stand - 75 x 12/12/11/67 x 11, 55 x 11

seated toe press - stack x 12, 140 x 12/12/12/12

abs 5 mins circuit.

altho i didnt beat last weeks squat on heavy set i got more reps on all others so was still pleased.


----------



## XJPX

gd to see u not forgetting ur calfs


----------



## hilly

yup and they wont be forgoten from now on.

Its balls to the walls from now on people no ****ing about. i have to go out this sat as its my v gd mates birthday. 16 weeks isnt until the week after so it wont cause any problems but ill be being good anyway.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> ok was arms 2night and have ****ed my elbow training triceps.
> 
> QUESTION - DOES ANY1 THINK TRAINING TRICEPS THE DAY AFTER CHEST COULD BE PUTTING TO MUCH PRESSURE ON TRICEPS AND HAVE CAUSED THE INJURY OR DO YOU RECKON ITS JUST BEEN ONE OF THOSE THINGS??
> 
> WORKOUT
> 
> stand flat bar - 50 x 10 hurt wrist i new these hurt my wrist was just trying them lol
> 
> ez bar - 50 x 10, 40 x 10/8 last 2 slow negative
> 
> preacher mach - 40 x 10, 30 x 10/10, 25 x 11 last 3 sets very slow neg
> 
> db alt curl stand - 15 x 12/11/12
> 
> preacher mach 1 arm - 15 x 11 each slow neg
> 
> triceps
> 
> ez skull crush last week got 4 sets out of 40kg so this week went 50g first 1 fine second rep really hurt managed 2 more reps and had to stop.
> 
> everything hurt but close grip bench which wasnt so bad so did the below
> 
> very slow neg 3/4 sec on every set - 80kg x 13/10/10/10/10,70 x 8, 60 x 13
> 
> ****ed off. will re evaluate things 2moro when i see how arm is.


 yes you may well be over doing it straight after chest mate.. I do shoulders & triceps after back & traps

I love training triceps... Im the same as you, I start with scull crushers, I warm up on 40kg then 2 sets of 50kg 10 reps.


----------



## dale_flex

Leg strength is awesome mate. The countdown till prep is on


----------



## hilly

cheers dale and it is i cnt wait.

todays update

cardio done pre breaky, eating has been ok apart from went out for dinner, had 2 v v small pieces of bread with olive oil and tomato on then chicken in a tomato and mushroom sauce for dinner so not unhealthy at all proberly slightly lower on carbs but a little more fat.

no training going to train fri and sat instead to fully resy elbow


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morning pre breaky. got myself up at 6.30 even tho i didnt have to as a test run for next week lol very enjoyable.

got my list of supps i need to get which will be rounded up over the next week altho i have alot of it already.

18 weeks out sunday real prep starts 16 weeks out and new journal will start from then as well.


----------



## Jem

Morning hun, what's your morning cardio ? I am yet to buy a x trainer or stepper ....


----------



## hilly

morning jem, 30 mins on anything i like keeping heart rate around 145. usually use stepper or cross trainer

gainer i am really excited for the diet as i love learning new things etc and dont have any worries about the stresses or suffering etc etc.

However everytime i think of myself standing on stage i start to feel a little sick haha even tho im looking forward to it.


----------



## Haimer

What supps will you be getting / currently taking? Not AAS though.

I personally think triceps should either be done with Chest or with a couple of days rest away from Chest. I do them with Chest as they are then pre exhausted and do EZ skullcrushers then bar pushdowns. Your triceps seem like a strong part?


----------



## hilly

alright pal supps i take year round . are you ready the list is long lol

bcaa

glutamine

creatine

protein powder

asprin

hawthorn berry - alotho may drop this

celery seed extract

coq10 100mg

omega 3 6g

glucosamine 2g

vit c 2g

green tea 400mg

dhea 25mg morn and night

mulitvit 4 per day reflex ones.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> alright pal supps i take year round . are you ready the list is long lol
> 
> bcaa
> 
> glutamine
> 
> creatine
> 
> protein powder
> 
> asprin
> 
> hawthorn berry - alotho may drop this
> 
> celery seed extract
> 
> coq10 100mg
> 
> omega 3 6g
> 
> glucosamine 2g
> 
> vit c 2g
> 
> green tea 400mg
> 
> dhea 25mg morn and night
> 
> mulitvit 4 per day reflex ones.


 Hilly mate, why asprin?


----------



## hilly

helps thin blood so keeps blood pressure down. v important especialy when using gear as gear increased rbc which thickens blood and increases blood pressure etc.

however their are other benefits. i read an article recently on it having good benefits on the liver.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> helps thin blood so keeps blood pressure down. v important especialy when using gear as gear increased rbc which thickens blood and increases blood pressure etc.
> 
> however their are other benefits. i read an article recently on it having good benefits on the liver.


 How many a day??


----------



## johnnyreid

i was told half an asprin a day is enough?


----------



## hilly

75mg per day is the amount needed. you can get small ones that are 75 or 73 mg i use these or the normal tesco ones are 300mg so u need to 1/4 them


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> 75mg per day is the amount needed. you can get small ones that are 75 or 73 mg i use these or the normal tesco ones are 300mg so u need to 1/4 them


 Not much chance of you getting a head ache:lol:


----------



## hilly

lmao think that depends on the female mate hahaha


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> alright pal supps i take year round . are you ready the list is long lol
> 
> bcaa
> 
> glutamine
> 
> creatine
> 
> protein powder
> 
> asprin
> 
> hawthorn berry - alotho may drop this
> 
> celery seed extract
> 
> coq10 100mg
> 
> omega 3 6g
> 
> glucosamine 2g
> 
> vit c 2g
> 
> green tea 400mg
> 
> dhea 25mg morn and night
> 
> mulitvit 4 per day reflex ones.


which are those above u use for blood presurre hilly???

hawthorn berry???

celery seed extract???

and what else??

where best to obtain two i mentioned???


----------



## Haimer

May have to look into asprin then, are there any disadvantages to taking it?


----------



## LittleChris

Haimer said:


> May have to look into asprin then, are there any disadvantages to taking it?


Something to do with stomach ulcers? May be wrong here mind you.


----------



## LittleChris

jw007 said:


> which are those above u use for blood presurre hilly???
> 
> hawthorn berry???
> 
> celery seed extract???
> 
> and what else??
> 
> where best to obtain two i mentioned???


www.zipvit.co.uk

Type in celery seed and hawthorn. Did link them for you, but didn't seem to work.

:thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Its pretty exciting now your nearly at the diet mate! Try to enjoy the diet as much as poss it will be over before you know it!


----------



## hilly

joe as chris said zipvit or i use natures best for somethings just bang it in google.

haimer as chris said i heard the stomach ulcers to however im yet to here of any1 having them so the real life benefits for me outweigh anything else.

Im looking forward to it myself dave and it will be good to have your guys supports. i will be starting a new journal at 16 weeks out and logging most things.

I will be very honest if i cheat etc however this will not be happening


----------



## hilly

yesterday shoulders. im going to stop logging weight used as its getting boring as no progression really.

ill note lifts im happy with

smith press - 4 sets 10-12 reps. last 2 sets 3 sec neg

side lat seated facing bench controled neg - 4 x 8-12

stand bent over read delt db - 4 x 10-12 controled neg

smith shrug - 4 x 12

today - back

wide grip pull downs 4 x 10-12

1 arm db row - 4 x 8-12

seated calbe row wide grip - 4 x 10-12

smith deads - 2 x 10

hypers - 2 x 10

5 mins abs


----------



## Rebus

LittleChris said:


> Something to do with stomach ulcers? May be wrong here mind you.


There can be an issue regarding stomach lining issues. However you can get a 75mg Aspirin which is gastric friendly....eteric coated or something or other....


----------



## hilly

cardio done pre breaky,

chest

flat db - 4 sets

Inc smith -4 sets slow neg

cables - 2 sets as bad elbow hurt

hams

ham curls - 80 x 12(PR), 5 sets last 4 slow neg

sldl bb 4 sets, 130 x 10 (PR i think as done with v good form)

1 leg curls - 1 set with 2 drop sets of 2 feet curls

pleased with workout went well. diet has been good.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal, apart from getting much more severe doms the next day from alot of my reading the eccentric part of the muscle seems to be more of the mass builder than the concentric. something to do with muscle fiber stimulation. ill see if i can find the journals read at uni and post a reference for ya.


----------



## LittleChris

Makes sense, I like to do slow negatives myself. If you fail on the postive and stop there, you are short changing yourself as still energy left for the negative part of the movement.

How does the competition fall in with your uni schedule? Imagine exams are a bit later than the competition?


----------



## hilly

Im not sure exactly but their bloody close to that date, to close but i new this before i took the step to do it and will just hope i do ok.

Got 64% on my first exam before xmas physiology which i believe is either a 2,2 or a 2,1 which i was happy with.


----------



## LittleChris

Solid 2:1, nicely done son


----------



## pastanchicken

Nice 2:1 mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, i want a 2,1 overall as then allows me to do my masters etc. i originally wanted to do physio or sports physio masters but am thinking would like to do biochecm of physiology based not 100% sure yet tho.


----------



## pastanchicken

I got 3rds and low 2:2's pretty much all the way through my degree and still got a 2:1, so reckon you're doing alright there mate.

Get some results next Thurs myself, I'm just hoping for two pass marks of 50!!


----------



## hilly

good luck mate


----------



## pastanchicken

Cheers mate


----------



## hilly

decided to train quads and calfs today instead of 2moro as elbow is still playing up so will just do biceps 2moro.

thought with doing hams yesterday i may struggle however had an awesome session and hit a pb

smith squats - 4 sets - 200 x 8PB first set not to para but close enough for a bodybuilder 

extensions - 4 x 10-12 3 sec neg

leg press - 4 x 10-12

calfs

stand - 4 x 12

seated machine toe press - 4 x 12


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> decided to train quads and calfs today instead of 2moro as elbow is still playing up so will just do biceps 2moro.
> 
> thought with doing hams yesterday i may struggle however had an awesome session and hit a pb
> 
> smith squats - 4 sets - 200 x 8PB first set not to para but close enough for a bodybuilder
> 
> extensions - 4 x 10-12 3 sec neg
> 
> leg press - 4 x 10-12
> 
> calfs
> 
> stand - 4 x 12
> 
> seated machine toe press - 4 x 12


nice squatting again mate, shud get a video up of it


----------



## hilly

nah wouldnt want all to laugh at my partial squats haha


----------



## Jem

Yo, yo !

Congratulations on the exam mark - good stuff

Nothing further to add.


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Yo, yo !
> 
> Congratulations on the exam mark - good stuff
> 
> Nothing further to add.


im starting to feel left out tht u dnt post on my thread haha


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> nah wouldnt want all to laugh at my partial squats haha


haha lol, fair enuff, i think it wud b a tuff squat digging it of the bottom if went ass to grass on a smith


----------



## Incredible Bulk

how long do you think before you'll be going to parallel on the squats?


----------



## hilly

cheers jem and god

jordan ure right but i go very very low on my lighter sets.

Bulk i doubt i will to be honest. I have been doing alot of reading over on datbru's site and their is some real good info on partial movements and not needing to go full rom etc to get mull muscle stimulation for growth.

I also find going below para or to paras on my very heavy sets gives my hernia a little pain which is the last thing i want as i dnt want it poping thru any time soon  .

I have decided however for the duration of this diet(so from now on) i will not go any heavier on squats but work on depth sticking with 200 as my heaviest set. This is if my ego lets me lol. 210 is very tempting just for a couple lol.

cardio done today and was very tuff as legs killing me. No training as elbow is playing up so thought would take a rest day today and just train biceps on their own sat and leave triceps for this week.


----------



## hilly

also with my squats i do not lock out for as many reps as i can until i feel i need the rest then lock out then go again. this means muscle is under constant tension.


----------



## hilly

FOR ANY1 WHO IS INTERESTED TAKING FROM DATS SITE

The truth is that if you use heavy weight, over a partial range of movement, such that you keep constant tension on THE target muscle for a sufficient duration AND lift with an explosive concentric such that maximium force is generated your muscles will grow*.

* - as long as you eat sufficiently for recovey & growth, don't overly tax the CNS, lift with enough frequency that anabolism outpaces catabolism, etc.

Relevant studies:

An Examination of Strength and Concentric Work Ratios During Variable Range of Motion Training, Ross A Clark, Adam L Bryant, and Brendan Humphries, J Strength Cond Res, August 14, 2008

Variable range of motion (ROM) training consists of partial ROM resistance training with the countermovement being performed at a different phase of the movement for each set. In this study, we assessed the effect of this method of training on peak force, load lifted, and concentric work performed.

Six male subjects with resistance training backgrounds (age 20.2 +/- 1.3 years, height 179.4 +/- 4.6 cm, weight 89.6 +/- 9.9 kg, 6-repetition maximum [6RM] bench press 92.5 +/- 14.3 kg) participated in this study.

Testing consisted of 6RM bench press strength tests during full (FULL), three quarter ((3/4)), one half ((1/2)), and one quarter ((1/4)) ROM from full elbow extension bench press performed on a Smith machine. The 6RM load, peak force (PF), and concentric work (W) performed during each ROM was examined using a one-way analysis of variance performed at an alpha level of p < 0.05.

The 6RM load increased significantly as the ROM was decreased for all tests (FULL = 92.5 +/- 14.3 kg, (3/4) = 102.1 +/- 14.3 kg, (1/2) = 123.3 +/- 23.6 kg, (1/4) = 160.9 +/- 26.2 kg). PF during each test was significantly higher during the (1/4) (1924.8 +/- 557.9 N) and (1/2) (1859.4 +/- 317.1 N) ROM from full elbow extension bench press when compared with the (3/4) (1242.2 +/- 254.6 N) and FULL (1200.5 +/- 252.5 N) ROM exercise. Although higher force levels were evident, the restriction in barbell displacement resulted in a subsequent reduction in W as the lifting ROM was reduced. These results suggest that variable ROM resistance training results in increased force production as the ROM diminishes.

So Load and Peak Force go up as ROM goes down. But as you reduce the bar displacement the Work goes down...so you would need to do more work (i.e. reps) to equal the full ROM's concentric work level.

Resistance training modes: specificity and effectiveness, MC Morrissey, EA Harman, and MJ Johnson, Med Sci Sports Exerc, May 1, 1995; 27(5): 648-60.

Abstract:

There is considerable demand for information on the effectiveness of various resistance exercises for improving physical performance, and on how exercise programs must match functional activities to produce the greatest performance gains (training specificity). Evidence supports exercise-type specificity; the greatest training effects occur when the same exercise type is used for both testing and training.

Range-of-motion (ROM) specificity is supported; strength improvements are greatest at the exercised joint angles, with enough carryover to strengthen ROMs precluded from direct training due to injury. Velocity specificity is supported; strength gains are consistently greatest at the training velocity, with some carryover.

Some studies have produced a training effect only for velocities at and below the training velocity while others have produced effects around the training velocity. The little, mainly isokinetic, evidence comparing different exercise velocities for improving functional performance suggests that faster exercise best improves fast athletic movements. Yet isometric exercise can improve actions like the vertical jump, which begin slowly.

The rate of force application may be more important in training than actual movement speed. More research is needed into the specificity and efficacy of resistance exercise. Test populations should include both males and females of various ages and rehabilitation patients.

Spectral EMG changes in vastus medialis muscle following short range of motion isokinetic training, Y Barak, M Ayalon, and Z Dvir, J Electromyogr Kinesiol, Oct 2006; 16(5): 403-12

Abstract:

This study was aimed at exploring the carryover effect of short range of motion (RoM) isokinetic conditioning on vastus medialis (VM) motor unit recruitment (MUR) across the full RoM. Fifty-five women were randomly assigned to one of four groups: G1 (n = 14) and G2 (n = 14) trained concentrically at 30 and 90°/s, respectively whereas G3 (n = 13) and G4 (n = 14) trained similarly but using the eccentric mode. All 4 groups trained within 30-60° of knee flexion.

The training protocol consisted of 4 sets of 10 maximal repetitions, 3 times a week for 6 weeks. sEMG was recorded from the VM for analysis of mean frequency of the EMG power spectrum prior to the training period and 2 days after its termination. The EMG assessments took place during dynamic contractions within 3 angular RoM's: 85-60° (R1), 60-30° (R2) and 30-5° (R3). In addition MUR was evaluated during isometric contractions at 10°, 45° and 80°.

Significant increases were observed in the MUR at R1, R2, and R3 during dynamic contractions as well as in all 3 angles during isometric contractions. These findings applied equally regardless of the mode of contraction and motion speed during training.

The fact that MUR increased significantly within untrained RoM's may point out to the potential benefits of short RoM conditioning, particularly in those cases where, during specific phases of rehabilitation, a wider RoM may be contraindicative.

So there is a carryover effect of increasing strength in the untrained upper and lower ROMs.

Overcoming the limitations of full ROM resistance training: The effects of variable ROM training on performance, activation, stiffness and muscle architecture, R. Clark, Journal of Science and Medicine in Sport, Volume 9, Supplement 1, December 2006, Page 24

ABSTRACT:

Traditional full ROM resistance training has a number of limitations when used for training athletes. These include terminal deceleration, limited eccentric overload and a non-specific countermovement position. This study examined the effect of a variable ROM training program, consisting of partial ROM training with countermovements performed at a different ROM for each set, on upper body ballistic, isokinetic and isometric strength as well as musculotendinous stiffness, neuromuscular activation and muscle architecture using ultrasound.

Twenty-two semi-professional rugby league players were assigned to either a variable ROM (VROM) or full ROM (CON) 5 week training program, with both protocols equalised for concentric work. Testing consisted of isokinetic bench press throughout both the full ROM and half ROM from full extension, isometric strength and EMG at one quarter intervals throughout the bench press ROM, bench throws performed both with and without elastic energy contribution, upper body musculotendinous stiffness and pennation angles and muscle thickness of the long and medial head of the triceps brachii using ultrasound.

Testing revealed that the VROM group significantly improved a number of performance factors such as bench throw height and isokinetic peak force in comparison with the CON group. The results also suggest that VROM training also produces beneficial adaptations to the force/ROM curve. Therefore, this method of training appears to provide beneficial performance adaptations in athletes with extensive resistance training backgrounds, and may provide superior sports specific performance gains when used intermittently in an athletes training program.

There is value in varying the band of partial range movement...within a training session or between training sessions.

The load & force generated is higher when you do partials of say 1/2 ROM. The tension stays on the muscle targeted unlike full ROMs which take tension off/or shift the target muscle at the extremes of full ROMs. Strength is increased along the full range. There is less strain on connective tissue.


----------



## LittleChris

Used to do para squats, up to 180kg for 6 early part of year, but found the lower back rounded at the bottom and just didn't feel right. Tried on Smith and have found it far superior, must just be a case of suiting my biomechanics, and also the added assurance of being able to rack it if all fails. Now on 230kg for 5 and legs are improving.

With CJC and GHRP, looking at these sometime in summer after my keto, and wondered if you knew the maximum period they could be run? Is it say 6weeks on, 6off, or can they be run throughout?


----------



## hilly

those peptides at 100mcg of each 3 x per day can be ran more or less forever so the research i have written states altho its all pretty new stuff and theirs no proof it wont cause damage long term. but like steroids tho 

In my opinion the ghrp is making the piturity pulse more often so if anything will keep it healthy.

However i would always have a break. maybe a month off every 4-6 months?????


----------



## hilly

workout shoulders

seated dumbell press - 4 x 8-10

facing bench seated side lat - 4 x 10-12

reat delt machine - 4 x 10-12

smith shrug 4 x 12

good workout altho strength droped off alot more than usual on shoulder press. the minute rest when i time it really kills my strength off but i get a great pump.


----------



## willsey4

hilly said:


> workout shoulders
> 
> seated dumbell press - 4 x 8-10
> 
> facing bench seated side lat - 4 x 10-12
> 
> reat delt machine - 4 x 10-12
> 
> smith shrug 4 x 12
> 
> good workout altho strength droped off alot more than usual on shoulder press. the minute rest when i time it really kills my strength off but i get a great pump.


Good workout mate. Keep it going.

When the pics going up?


----------



## hilly

i posted some a few pages back mate maybe just before xmas when my training changed, next ones will be a few weeks when diet is in swing i imagine.


----------



## RACK

Interesting article above mate, I had to do partials on squats a bit ago due to a knee pain


----------



## Joshua

Do you do the smith shrugs infront of, or behind the body?

Good work my friend - keep it up,

J


----------



## hilly

Infront mostly but when i remember i have been doing 2 sets of front then 2 smiths of behind. i do need to remember to do this more tho.

Is their a one you think superior to the other J


----------



## Joshua

Not sure mate. I don't train traps in isolation much these days as they grow fast and i'm quite narrow from shoulder to shoulder.

I use to do standing shrugs with the bar at the front, and then shrugs on an incline bench, which I felt helped thicken out my traps a little.

J


----------



## johnnyreid

i find high volume light weight shrugs are good but too many and i dont have a neck so every other week for me lol


----------



## hilly

no training today or yesterday and no cardio today as had an exam etc at uni so had to be up early.

will do cardio 2moro and sunday to make up and will train back and biceps 2moro.


----------



## Jay.32

how do you think the exam went mate??


----------



## hilly

the psychology one yesterday went ok but the research one today was a total bitch recon i have just scraped a pass or poss failed but we shall see.


----------



## big_jim_87

hope you got it buddy


----------



## hilly

me pal cheers lads, i should have revised more for research but isnt that always the case.


----------



## hilly

cardio done am,

trained back,biceps and calfs altho biceps and calfs rushed due to time

back - did deadlifts for first time in 6 months and strength was **** poor maxed at 180 x 5

deads 4 sets of 5

wide grip pull downs - 4 x 10-12 slow neg

db row 1 arm - 3 x 10-12

cable row - 3 x 10-12

hypers 1 x 12

biceps

superset ez preacher with db hammer stand - 3 x 10-12

2 sets pincurls

calfs

superset seated with stand - 4 x 12

trained in steel city in middlesbrougn today. better hard core gym and just around corner from uni. may start training here tues/wed/ fri.


----------



## hilly

ohh an weight 208.2 this morning so down 2lb this week altho official diet hasnt started im happy with this. cnt wait to start cycle in a week


----------



## Haimer

That sounds like good progress mate.

Any reason you haven't done deads in 6 months? I have recently dropped deads so I can bring biceps up more, however I am now doing bent over rows.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> trained in steel city in middlesbrougn today. better hard core gym and just around corner from uni. may start training here tues/wed/ fri.


*Rings a bell that name Hilly - what road is it on/near? and what sort of chaps are in there ? are there any decent bb/powerlifter types in Middlesbrough - I cannot remember, although the student life is quite insular* 



Haimer said:


> * I have recently dropped deads so I can bring biceps up more*, however I am now doing bent over rows.


 :lol: :ban:you dropped deads for your biceps? huh :confused1: Just saying, .....you're mad as a box of hair


----------



## hilly

its at the sop of southfield road then turn right i think. very very old style gym cold and open lol. first time ive been so not sure on who trains their.

haimer reason being a guy who was helping me with training for a while said they thickend waist and he didnt want me doing them.

then other main reason is the gym i usehas cheap bars that are very thick. as i have small hands its hard fior me to get a good grip.


----------



## dmcc

Then that will actually improve your grip, as it's harder to hold a thick bar than a thin one.


----------



## hilly

sounds reasonable however my ego doesnt like taking the hit lol.


----------



## Haimer

Jem said:


> *Rings a bell that name Hilly - what road is it on/near? and what sort of chaps are in there ? are there any decent bb/powerlifter types in Middlesbrough - I cannot remember, although the student life is quite insular*
> 
> :lol: :ban:you dropped deads for your biceps? huh :confused1: Just saying, .....you're mad as a box of hair


Yeah my biceps are lagging, I train back and biceps together, I have always prioritised back and deadlifts really take it out of me. Since dropping deads my biceps are getting hit harder and growing more.

Hilly I'm guessing you use liqud chalk to improve your grip? Hell if not even straps?


----------



## hilly

cheers bulk will be starting a new journal next weekend just for prep etc.

haimer i use chalk for every workout but use straps for really heavy stuff such as deads and rows when i get to my heavy sets. I dont want my back to be limited by my grip.


----------



## dmcc

Try it the other way round Hilly. Today I used straps for singles at 180, 210 and 230 but went unstrapped for 255 and my grip was essentially fresh.


----------



## hilly

now that is a clever idea i will give that a bash pal


----------



## XJPX

I'd defo re introduce deads hilly, I think they are an unbeatable exercise at adding thickness to posterior chain....haimer aswell I think tht is insane to drop out the single exercise tht developes everymuscle in the back so ur biceps aren't tired...I literally think tht is insane!!


----------



## hilly

alex wants me doing rack deads jordan at the end of the workout so i have been doing them on the smith as i find this really hits my upper back.

Im sure he said he doesnt like full deads during dieting due to injury etc but i think i may rotate one week rack deads one week full deads.

ohh also just realised i got the date wrong for the nabba north or they changed it and its on the 23rd may so means 2 weeks until coiurse and diet starts, im dissapointed lol.


----------



## klx_boy

Yeah i noticed they changed too, bugger eh? haha Now its on the same weekend as Body power :| Nooooo!


----------



## hilly

i no nightmare to be honest as i was very much toying with the idea of competing in the bodypower as well the weekend after maybe classics or inter under80 depending were my weight fell but thats scratched that idea


----------



## dmcc

Same weekend as the Expo? Are they mad?


----------



## hilly

I no am pretty annoyed actually as would have liked to compete at both as i will be in condition anyway would have made sense.

trained chest and hams

flat bench 4 x 8-10 - first set was 130 x 4+1 relativly pleased with this altho it needs major improvement after diet.

IDB - 4 x 10-12

db flys - 4 x 10-12

hams

ham curls - 5 x 8-12

sldl - 4 x 10-12

1 set walk lunge

all sets were done with slow negs focusing on form so much so a random bloke comented on how good it was lol. altho my ego is taking a hit slightly i am working on getting over this.


----------



## dmcc

Not even that, NABBA will be lucky if they get spectators...


----------



## hilly

the more i think about it the more it anoys me i really wanted to do a ukbff after nabba depending on weight i came down to


----------



## LittleChris

Pretty sure they won't be struggling for spectators TBH.


----------



## hilly

cardio done this am, was meant to train arms but right arm hurting so left it and will train wed/thurs/fri/sat


----------



## hilly

cardio done as normal pre meal 1.

trained arms altho elbow still playing up when training triceps so droped weight and dd high reps on some exercises

biceps

stand ez curls slow neg - 4 x 8-10

ez preacher machine - 4 x 8-12

seated db curl - 2 x 9-10

stand cable drag curls - 2 x 12

triceps

v push down - 1 x 5 elbow hurt, 3 x 15

db skull crush - 2 x 10

stand single arm overhead ext - 2 x 15

smith close grip bench - 4 x 10-12

all sets done with slow neg apart from first one of v push down and first one of close grip bench

diet same old same old, prep doesnt start for another 2 weeks due to nabba moving date as above.

i should note some gear i was cruising on since mid december is fake im pretty sure and i havnt jabed anything for 2 or 3 weeks and wont until i start prep course in 2 weeks so could say i have been natty for 5/6 weeks.

strength has held well altho last 2 weeks after my first 2 sets or so heavy i seriously loose steam and strength which i put down to the low/0 test at the moment.

Ive been told to stop weighing myself so much as its irrelevant but i will do every sat only. im def looking leaner around the waist which im pleased with. have also stoped creatine


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> the more i think about it the more it anoys me i really wanted to do a ukbff after nabba depending on weight i came down to


Hilly, arent the ukbff going to be a bit more stringent with the rules regarding competing in another Fed though??


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> cardio done as normal pre meal 1.
> 
> trained arms altho elbow still playing up when training triceps so droped weight and dd high reps on some exercises
> 
> biceps
> 
> stand ez curls slow neg - 4 x 8-10
> 
> ez preacher machine - 4 x 8-12
> 
> seated db curl - 2 x 9-10
> 
> stand cable drag curls - 2 x 12
> 
> triceps
> 
> v push down - 1 x 5 elbow hurt, 3 x 15
> 
> db skull crush - 2 x 10
> 
> stand single arm overhead ext - 2 x 15
> 
> smith close grip bench - 4 x 10-12
> 
> all sets done with slow neg apart from first one of v push down and first one of close grip bench
> 
> diet same old same old, prep doesnt start for another 2 weeks due to nabba moving date as above.
> 
> i should note some gear i was cruising on since mid december is fake im pretty sure and i havnt jabed anything for 2 or 3 weeks and wont until i start prep course in 2 weeks so could say i have been natty for 5/6 weeks.
> 
> strength has held well altho last 2 weeks after my first 2 sets or so heavy i seriously loose steam and strength which i put down to the low/0 test at the moment.
> 
> Ive been told to stop weighing myself so much as its irrelevant but i will do every sat only. im def looking leaner around the waist which im pleased with. have also stoped creatine


I'll be keeping tabs with your prep mate for a bit motivation. I had started a bit prep 2weeks ago altering the version of the carb cycling i was doing. Basically went from HI/MEDIUM/ LOW to HI/LOW/NO Carbs.

However, having been checked just as i started its been decided that its a bit early for me with where im at at the moment. So back to the 1st one until my new date of 15th Feb, which in reality is still earlier than normal for me.

Good luck with your prep mate and see you there..... :thumb:


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> Hilly, arent the ukbff going to be a bit more stringent with the rules regarding competing in another Fed though??


yes i believe so but my intention was to do the north first timers. then im free to do what ever i like as realisticly i no i wont qualify for finals or anything like that.

this would leave me free to compete with ukbff.


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> I'll be keeping tabs with your prep mate for a bit motivation. I had started a bit prep 2weeks ago altering the version of the carb cycling i was doing. Basically went from HI/MEDIUM/ LOW to HI/LOW/NO Carbs.
> 
> However, having been checked just as i started its been decided that its a bit early for me with where im at at the moment. So back to the 1st one until my new date of 15th Feb, which in reality is still earlier than normal for me.
> 
> Good luck with your prep mate and see you there..... :thumb:


cheers mate you to. make sure you keep poping in here and let me know how ure geting on and i will see you their. i will be the skinny lad looking lost


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> yes i believe so but my intention was to do the north first timers. then im free to do what ever i like as* realisticly i no i wont qualify for finals or anything like that.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> this would leave me free to compete with ukbff.


Hey mate don't knock yourself before you even get there. Youve got knowledge, apply it....And looking at your avatar mate youve as good a chance as anyone to be there, do it AND qualify........


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> cheers mate you to. make sure you keep poping in here and let me know how ure geting on and i will see you their. *i will be the skinny lad looking lost*


Erm don't think so  You will be great - x2 what Brabus said :thumb:

Spanks Fly By -dont think I missed the *OLD *perv comment neither :whistling: punishment will be forthcoming


----------



## hilly

cheers brabus i will do my best and turn up in the best condition i can even if it kills me. hopefully should be a bit bigger than my avitar pic as well as have bulked for 6 months since then or so.

Jem cheers and lol punishment is fine by me.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Be good if you do go for it mate


----------



## hilly

im definatly competing mate prep guy is paid for and supps are bought so unless something very very drastic happens i will be up their


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8

have faith it will happen as said you have the dedication and knowledge to bring it to the stage


----------



## hilly

cheers mate


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> cheers brabus i will do my best and turn up in the best condition i can *even if it kills me*. hopefully should be a bit bigger than my avitar pic as well as have bulked for 6 months since then or so.
> 
> Jem cheers and lol punishment is fine by me.


Doing your poses can be a little tricky as a cadaver chap, and apart from that I was hoping that you would be alive for your shocks :tongue: .

Keep it up my friend,

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cool I may be there to cheer you on - @ Leeds??


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> Doing your poses can be a little tricky as a cadaver chap, and apart from that I was hoping that you would be alive for your shocks :tongue: .
> 
> Keep it up my friend,
> 
> J


HAHA ill come back from the dead for my shocks mate.

Mick its the nabba north in hartlepool


----------



## mick_the_brick

Aw.. cool even closer then


----------



## hilly

yup its at the headland may 23rd sunday i believe


----------



## hilly

ok trained legs and calfs 2night.

On my first set of leg press my hernia issue really hurt bad so i droped the weight down and had no issues. i think i was just to heavy. Its the same weight i have been using but with now having no real gear for 6 weeks and no injections what so ever for 2 weeks i am basically cold turkey and really loosing steam half way through workouts.

anyway

quads

squat - 4 x 9-20. first set was 200 x 9 with better depth as well very pleased as PR and last set was 120 for 20 ****ing killed me

extensions 3 sec neg 4 x 10-12

leg press - 3 x 10-12

calfs

superset stand calfs with machine toe press 4 x 10-12


----------



## Joshua

Damn fine quad bashing there!

J


----------



## RACK

How's the legs feeling this morning mate?

As for not making the finals, don't knock yourself yet. You've got as much a chance as anyone.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Fired you a mail pal - sorry for the delay been busy with the bairns.


----------



## dale_flex

It'll take some lineup in your qualifier for you to not make the finals imo mate


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> ok trained legs and calfs 2night.
> 
> On my first set of leg press my hernia issue really hurt bad so i droped the weight down and had no issues. i think i was just to heavy. Its the same weight i have been using but with now having no real gear for 6 weeks and no injections what so ever for 2 weeks i am basically cold turkey and really loosing steam half way through workouts.
> 
> anyway
> 
> quads
> 
> squat - 4 x 9-20. first set was *200 x 9* with better depth as well very pleased as PR and last set was 120 for 20 ****ing killed me
> 
> extensions 3 sec neg 4 x 10-12
> 
> leg press - 3 x 10-12
> 
> calfs
> 
> superset stand calfs with machine toe press 4 x 10-12


Very nice squatting hilly:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

rack legs are sore mate but they get progressivly worse as the day goes on lol.

cheers mick will check now

thnks dale appreciate the comments.

Alas joe they were done on the smith due to hernia so not impressive really but they are improving my legs so no complaints


----------



## pea head

Good weight squat there matey !!


----------



## hilly

cheers pea


----------



## hilly

cardio this morning

back this afty

wide grip pull downs - 4 x 8-12

1 arm db row - 4 x 10

cable row wide 2 sets over hand and 2 sets underhand 9-11 reps

smith rack pulls 2 x 8-10

hypers 2 sets

calfs 5 sets standing

abs 5 mins


----------



## Dig

Good luck with the prep mate, like everyone else i think you will do well:thumbup1:

Have been following your journal for a while- learnt a lot of bits and pieces about diet and peptides:beer:


----------



## hilly

cheers dig, i will be doing my best. Nothing else i can do but i will post pics along the way.

think next set will be at 12 weeks out.


----------



## hilly

30 mins heart rate 140+


----------



## klx_boy

What you doing for cardio bud? x trainer, walking?..


----------



## hilly

cross trainer sometimes the stepper but usually cross trainer. incline walking doesnt get my heart rate up enough and for some reason exercise bikes just make my quads pump up to ****.


----------



## hilly

ok cheat today sort of.

Had toby carvery and also just had some chicken tikka pieces/nan bread and 2 onion bhajis from the indian. was ok but nothing special. should have made oat pancakes instead but never mind.

will have another normal meal or shake pre bed. should have had cals higher today as missed 2 meals yesterday due to being at a party . no drinking tho very boring.

have got my course through today. altho i wont be posting the course i will post the list of drugs being used in my new journal which will be posted at some point this week.


----------



## hilly

no cardio 2day as had a very early exam.

not guna bother updating this rest of week seems pointless. diet will be clean as always. will slowly work into my contest diet getting used to different foods etc.

will start journal for show prep at weekend.


----------



## hilly

i trained yesterday and will trauin 2moro and rest of week off as have some little niggles in shoulder and elbow i would like to rest.

cardio will be done 4 x this week then upto 6 x of next week


----------



## Jem

Have a good rest then hun - wish I could do that myself but I think I would go quite mad....

All set for the prep?

E x


----------



## hilly

cheers jem, yeh all set got diet thru so just been getting weights of foods right etc and all prepared.

Last few supps should be coming over next few days but have got everything for first 8 weeks set.

decided im going to train legs 2moro and just give upper body a rest this week as have no issues with legs.

going to have a cheat meal friday night and im in leeds with the boys sat altho not drinking then prep and supps start sunday. dont think ive ever been so excited.


----------



## YoungGun

Whats happening on the gear side if u dont mind me asking Hilly?

Cruising?


----------



## hilly

YoungGun said:


> Whats happening on the gear side if u dont mind me asking Hilly?
> 
> Cruising?


of course pal,

I had thought id droped down to a cruise dose mid december. however around xmas i felt very down, got very spotty and lost all libido etc(broke uo with g/f blah blah.

so anyway checked up on gear and the testex it seems was fake. altho some sites it said are real nes i trust and the signs would lead me to say it was faked so i stoped jabbing anything around xmas. so you could say i have been clean for 6 weeks or so.

Will be going back on sunday. when i start new journal i will list what drugs are going to be used at what doses during each phsae however i wont be outlining it exactly becuase i have some1 helping me with prep and it cost me plus in respect wont be mentioning it etc etc.

however i do like to be honest which is while i will list compunds and doses otherwise IMO journal wouldnt be a journal.

I will do the same for foods. I will list food used etc but not amounts. this really doesnt matter as we all use different amounts anyway


----------



## hilly

trained legs today with chris coyne who sometimes posts on here. he will be dieting for the expo in birmingham on the same date i am doing the north. so we shall be training together at times and taking measurements and pics etc so we can keep track of our progress.

had a good session. He is looking weel and i think will be a good contender at the expo.

Also saw borostu today and hes looking bigger than i have seen him before so rebound and working with james l must be doing something right.

Received some more of my supps today and its killing me not starting them.

No more weight training this week while body rests up ready for next week.

will post new journal sat i reckon.

hilly


----------



## pea head

Ok mate.

Will have a read of it.

Best of luck with the prep.


----------



## hilly

cheers pea appreciated,


----------



## hilly

lol patience is a virtue


----------



## hilly

been sticking to new diet last couple of days a little early but just getting a feel for the different pattern etc.

weight this morning 206 so droped 2lb already. decided no cardio for rest of week for 2 reasons.

1 - as im natural at the moment and test levels none existant i dont want to be loosing muscle.

2-i feel a 2lb a week loss over 16 weeks would be right so loosing more than that now is not what i want.


----------



## hilly

their are some sever pages back and pretty much mimick my condition now i reckon maybe a little less water so next ones will be in 2 to 4 weeks depending.


----------



## hilly

cheers mate i will take a look


----------



## hilly

dnt no wether any mods want to move this to normal journals as i have started a prep one.


----------

